# 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff



## JapanRot (7. Dezember 2004)

Moin Moin, 
während Hayabusa & Japanrot zu unserem "MS-Forelle kapern" Meeting  :q gefahren sind, kam uns auf der Rückfahrt die Idee mal eine Tour auf´s gelbe Riff zu organsisieren. Wir wollen jetzt schon einmal schauen ob die Aktion Zuspruch findet und es sich lohnt das wir uns so richtig in´s Zeug legen um die Tour sauber über die Bühne laufen zu lassen.

*Und hier gibt es FAKTEN *
-------------------------------
Datum der Tour: *19.03.05 - 20.03.05 (Samstag - Sonntag)*
Das Schiff: Die MS-Mille fährt ab Hirtshals ( http://www.ms-mille.dk )
Wir fahren am 19 & 20.03 jeweils für 12 Stunden raus auf´s Riff oder über die Wracks.Das ganze ist für 20 Personen vorgesehen (Vollcharter) 
Eigenanreise mit Privat-PKW´s
Übernachtet wird vom 19.03 auf den 20.03.05 in der naheliegenden Jugendherberge.
Kostenpunkt für die 2x12 Stunden Ausfahrt: *900 DKR pro Person (ca. 120 EURO)*
excl. Sprit fürs Auto & Übernachtung in der Jugendherberge

*Nachtrag: WIR SIND AUSGEBUCHT. 20 Männer von Flake haben sich gefunden um sich in dieses Abenteuer zu stürzen und den Drachen zu besiegen...nee..stop..das war ein anderes Märchen...  :q  :q *




Unser Schiff​


Hirtshals Hafen Livecam​
*Die aktuelle Wettervorhersage für den Skagerrak​ *

*Wetterlage vom 17.03.05, 08.00 GZ:
Umfangreiches Hoch 1035 Westalpen und Balkan, nordwestwandernd, morgen früh 1033 Ostfrankreich. Keil 1025 westlich von Portugal, nordnordostschwenkend, morgen früh 1020 Irland. Sturmtief 984 südsüdwestlich von Island, wenig ändernd. Teiltief 993 Südnorwegen, vorübergehend abschwächend, ostziehend, morgen früh 988 Nordwestrussland. Kaltfront 1002 Gotland, 1009 Südliche Ostsee, ostschwenkend.

Vorhersagen bis heute Mitternacht:
Südwest bis West 5 bis 6, später Nord 4 bis 5, diesig, Nebelfelder, See bis 2 Meter.

Aussichten bis Freitagmittag:
Nordostdrehende Winde um 4.*




*Teilnehmer -LISTE *  :m 

(01)-- JapanRot                       *(bezahlt)*
(02)-- Sylverpasi                      *(bezahlt)*
(03)-- Symphy                        *(bezahlt)*
(04)-- Bulli                             *(bezahlt)*
(05)-- Bullis Dad                       *(bezahlt)*
(06)-- Hendrik                        *(bezahlt)*
(07)-- Laggo                           *(bezahlt)*
(08)-- Reppi                           *(bezahlt)*
(09)-- Astacus                        *(bezahlt)*
(10)-- Blauortsand *(bezahlt)*
(11)-- Kumpel von Blauortsand    *(bezahlt)*
(12)-- oh-nemo                       *(bezahlt)*
(13)-- Fairlay                           *(bezahlt)*
(14)-- Kumpel von Fairlay           *(bezahlt)*
(15)-- Louis  *(bezahlt)*
(16)-- Andre  *(bezahlt)*
(17)-- Haukep *(bezahlt)*
(18)-- Reppis Kumpel *(bezahlt)*
(19)-- Reppis Kumpel *(bezahlt)*
(20)-- Gra Frede *(bezahlt)*





Unsere Jugendherberge​
1000m zum Hafen​500m zum Strand​
*Wir präsentieren: Die SUITEN  |supergri :* 

*Die Hochzeits-Suit*|kopfkrat 
(01)-- Fairlay
(02)-- Fairlays Kumpel
(03)-- Gra Frede
(04)-- Astacus

*Die AußerMirSchnarchtKeinerImRaum-Suite!*
(01)-- Louis
(02)-- Andre
(03)-- Blauortsand
(04)-- Blauortsands Kumpel

*Die Küstenjungs-Suit*
(01)-- Bulli
(02)-- Bullis Dad
(03)-- Henrik
(04)-- Sylverpasi
(05)-- Japanrot
(06)-- Symphy

*Die Oldie-but Goldie-Suite * #6 
(01)-- Reppi
(02)-- Oh-Nemo
(03)-- Laggo
(04)-- Haukep
(05)-- Reppis Kumpel
(06)-- Reppis Kumpel

Auflistung des Equiments​ 

*Japanrot*
*Naturköder*
Ron Thompson Steel Stick 50lbs  1,95m
YAD Trondheim 30lbs 2,10m
Penn 330 GTI  3,60:1 +Gigafish Powerline
*Pilken*
Ron Thompson Norway Special 20-30lbs 2,10m
Ryobi AD SS 700 mit LCD Lineecounter 4,70:1 +Gigafish Powerline
Shakespeare Zenith Power Pilk 30-190gr 3,00m 
Shimano Technium 4000FA +Fireline pink  #6 
Okuma Magda Pro 30 DX Linceounter 4,00:1 +Fireline gelb

Pilker bis 700g
Bleie bis 800g

*Sylverpasi*
*Pilken:*
Rute RonThompson Monterra Thunderhead 228 30lbs. 600g WG
Rolle Penn LC875 mit Hemingway Dyneema 25iger 22,kg Tragkraft

*Naturköderfischen:*
Rute Penn OceanicTidecutter 240 30lbs. 700g WG
Rolle Shimano Tekota800 mit Hemingway Dyneema 25iger 22,kg Tragkraft

Pilker:
Gewichte von 150g - 500g

Bleie:
Gewichte bis 800g

*Symphy*
Ron Thompson montera thunderhead 228 30lbs
Sportex 30lbs mitnehmen
Penn long beach 65
Penn levelwind 219 L beide mit fireline 32 ger

pilker 200 bis 700 gr.
und bleie um die 500-600gr

makks in japan rot
neon usw.........
occis am natursystem 

*Fairlay*
*Pilken:*
Rute Penn Prion Inline 50 LBS
Rolle Penn Super Mariner (49 L)

Vielleicht ne "leichtere Peitsche" bis 250 g WG mit einer Ugly Boot Rolle

*Naturköderfischen:*
Rute Ron Thompson SteelStick 1,95m -50lbs
Rolle Penn Formula 10 KG (wenn sie denn bis denne eingetroffen ist)

Pilker:
Gewichte von 150g - 500g

Bleie:
Gewichte bis 600g

*Bulli*
Pilken:
Rute RonThompson Monterra Thunderhead 228 20-30lbs. 600g WG
Rolle Abu Ambassadeur BG 10000

Naturköderfischen:
Rute Sportex Magnus Bt 235 50lbs
Rolle Shimano Tekota 800 

Pilker:
Gewichte von 150g - 500g

Bleie:
Gewichte bis 1000g

*Haukep*
Pilken & Jiggen:
RonThompson Monterra Thunderhead 228 30lbs. 600g WG
Sportex Black Arrow
Mitchel Orca Tournament

Naturköder:
Rute Sportex Magnus Bt 235 50lbs

Rollen:
Shimano Ultegra 10000 XT
Shimano Stradi 500

Pilker zwischen 60 und 500 Gramm

*Allgemeiner Krempel-Wer bringt was mit ?  |supergri :* 

*Louis:* Familienration Lakritz für Steve den Skipper
*Japanrot:* Dannemann Spezial Brasil Zigarillos für Steve & ne´ Buddel Jim Beam für nen lustigen ersten Abend nach der Ausfahrt


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				maik schrieb:
			
		

> An die MODS: könnt ihr das Theme bitte "on top" setzen ? Danke


das hätte ich sowieso gemacht du Frosch. 
Was ist wenn keine Ausfahrt möglich ist wegen Wind? Fährt man gar nicht erst da hin oder wier läuft so was?


----------



## Sylverpasi (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Also ich war dieses Jahr im März da. Wir reisten an und erfuhren von dem Kpt., dass wir auf jeden Fall rausfahren. Am nächsten Morgen hatten wir so einen Wind, dass es nicht klappte. Also war die ganze Fahrt umsonst! Was will man machen! Das ist nunmal so da oben. Eine Garantie bekommst Du dort nie! Sollte das klappen mit dem Termin und genug Leute mitmachen, werd ich wohl mitfahren.


----------



## JapanRot (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Hoi Jörg... hätte ich mir auch denken können  #q 
Freue ich schon aufs Norwegentreffen in Berlin...ich hab nämlich noch "einen" gefunden...den bring´ich dann mit  #2 
Zum Wetter: Ich werde natürlich bis kurz vorher ständigen Kontakt zum Kpt. pflegen um zu wissen wie der momentane Wetterstand da oben ist. Sollte es sich wirklich abzeichnen das nix geht, werden wir die Tour wohl kurzfristig abblasen müssen. Vielleicht kommen da noch ein paar Tips wie man das regeln kann.

@aLL:
Ich werde jetzt oben eine Interessentenliste beginnen damit jeder weiss wie der momentane stand der Ding ist...


----------



## oh-nemo (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Moin Junx #h
viel Glück beim kapern.
Ich hab die Woche vorher grad einen Termin in Dänemark und zwar das 2.Bootsanglertreffen,siehe unter meiner Sig.
Wenn ich mich jetzt bei Euch anmelde hängt der Haussegen ganz schön schief 
Trotzdem viel Spass und erfolg :m
Ich werde das hier verfolgen #h


----------



## Sylverpasi (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

So hiermit bin ich der 1., der mit möchte!!!


----------



## Sylverpasi (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Jörg, was ist denn wenn Dein Event ins Wasser fällt????


----------



## JapanRot (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@oh nemo:
beim AB.Bootstreffen bin ich doch auch dabei... mich stört´s nicht  #6 
Aber wir "jungen Leute" kriegen da noch keinen mit dem Nudelholz über die Rübe, gelle Sylverpasi ??  :q  :q


----------



## Sylverpasi (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Na das würd ich nicht so laut sagen. Bin doch verheiratet und wenn meine Frau das hier liest, dass ich mich angemeldet habe, werde ich das Datum nicht erleben. Deswegen werd ich das heimlich mit euch regeln.......:q:q:q


----------



## Bulli (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Jo wenn Dennis dabei ist!
Komme ich natürlich auch mit:m 

  Gruß Björn


----------



## JapanRot (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

ohh...verheiratet...Hut ab..da hab ich a noch ein Jahr Zeit  :c  :c 
o.k. Jörg...dann schalt mal bitte für diesen Thead den "Invisible-Modus" für unsere Frauen ein  :q  :q 
oder ändere den Titel den die Frauen angezeigt bekommen in: 
"Shoppen einmal anders...D&G, Prada, Gucci & andere Herrlichkeiten"  #6


----------



## Marc R. (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Melde auch mal Interesse an...


----------



## hornhechteutin (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Moin Moin ,
hört sich schon mal gut an .Falls nichts dazwischen kommt bin ich dabei . Gelbe Riff hat mich schon immer interresiert . #a 

@ Sylverpasi
gut das ich es weiß , werde versuchen nichts am Samstag zu erzählen  :q .
Vielleicht kriegen wir ja auch noch Henne und Björn dazu . Platz hätten wir in meinem Anglerauto ja , falls Björn nich wieder sei´nen Hausstand mit nimmt   


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## hornhechteutin (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Moin Moin ,
@bulli
da macht sich die Jugend bemerkbar  :q  . Dann haben wir das Auto ja schon fast voll  :q 

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## oh-nemo (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Jörg, was ist denn wenn Dein Event ins Wasser fällt????


Wie?
Ins Wasser fällt?Das Ding ist schon gebucht :q Am Lillebelt hast Du immer irgendwo Schutz.Das ist da wo wir zum Buttlöffeln waren #6 
Ein Top-Revier auf Meerforelle und Dorsch im Frühjahr :m
Wird ein Highlight im Jahr 2005 #h


----------



## Sylverpasi (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@Micha Denk bitte dran, dass Du dort nicht mit deiner Telerute aufkreuzem kannst. Dort brauchst Du mittleres Norgegeschirr. WG bis 600g sind schon ratsam.


----------



## Hendrik (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

moin JapanRot - super Idee  :m 

 - da möchte ich nicht fehlen  |supergri , bin dabei!
gruß,
Hendrik


----------



## JapanRot (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> @Micha Denk bitte dran, dass Du dort nicht mit deiner Telerute aufkreuzem kannst. Dort brauchst Du mittleres Norgegeschirr. WG bis 600g sind schon ratsam.



Jetzt erzähl doch nicht sowas...klar kann er damit aufkreuzen...

UND WIR BEIDEN FILMEN DIE AKTION  :q  :q  :q


----------



## oh-nemo (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Oh manno,son Bullshit.
Die ganze Ost-Holstein Fraktion fährt da hin und ich kann/darf nicht 
Ihr quält mich mit sowas


----------



## Sylverpasi (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Jörg Du kannst. Du musst nur an Dich glauben..........
JapanRot da könntest Du Recht haben, aber ich kann mein Kumpel Micha nicht ins Verderben laufen lassen. Ich muss ihn da vorwahnen. Mit Ruten mit WG´s 150 hat man nicht lange Spaß.....


----------



## Hendrik (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Jörg - kann man da nichts bei dir zu Hause drehen  :q  ? ....irgend jemand muss die Ost-Holstein Fraktion doch anführen  :q  :q !!!!!


----------



## oh-nemo (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Wenn Andy Thomsen auch noch mitkommt muss ich ja auch dabei sein.Ich warte nochmal ab.
Wieviele Leudde gehen da auf den Kudder?


----------



## Sylverpasi (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Der kommt bestimmt auch mit!!!! Tja Jörg dann wären wir alle zusammen!


----------



## Pete (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

hi, habt ihr euch das mit dem datum wirklich gut überlegt???

ich bin ja auch zu allen schweinereien bereit, halte aber den termin von der jahreszeit her für nicht so prickelnd...ich beschäftige mich schon seit drei jahren mit dem thema, hab auch in der zeit schon drei kurzfristige absagen durch die käptens hinnehmen müssen...ich kann euch nur raten, ein möglichst schnelles schiff zu chartern, weil die entfernungen bis raus zum riff extrem sind…es gab da doch mal so ein blaues, dänisches schnellboot, ich glaub es war die ms bonito…das wäre es doch einmal…anfang juni mit hardcore-bordies eine 24-stunden hardcore tour veranstalten…
auf den bilderseiten der bonito kommt man echt ins schwärmen...


----------



## Sylverpasi (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Sag mal Japan, wo hast Du das her mit 24 std.??? Auf der Page steht da nichts von.....


----------



## Sylverpasi (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Klar Pete. Da hast Du schon Recht. Zu dieser Jahreszeit ist es schon ein astreines Pokerspiel. Dieses Jahr hatte es bei mir ja auch nicht geklappt. Aber würde es gerne noch einmal im März versuchen. Ist nichts für schwache Mägen!!!


----------



## oh-nemo (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Pete schrieb:
			
		

> hi, habt ihr euch das mit dem datum wirklich gut überlegt???
> 
> ich bin ja auch zu allen schweinereien bereit, halte aber den termin von der jahreszeit her für nicht so prickelnd...ich beschäftige mich schon seit drei jahren mit dem thema, hab auch in der zeit schon drei kurzfristige absagen durch die käptens hinnehmen müssen...ich kann euch nur raten, ein möglichst schnelles schiff zu chartern, weil die entfernungen bis raus zum riff extrem sind…es gab da doch mal so ein blaues, dänisches schnellboot, ich glaub es war die ms bonito…das wäre es doch einmal…anfang juni mit hardcore-bordies eine 24-stunden hardcore tour veranstalten…
> auf den bilderseiten der bonito kommt man echt ins schwärmen...


#h Pete,organisier ne Tour im Sommer und ich bin dabei :m


----------



## Sylverpasi (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Nee im Sommer ist scheisse. Ich fahre im Juni nach Norge. Dann könnte ich ja gar nicht mit. DAS geht ja gar nicht.


----------



## Laggo (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Moinsen,
Also grundsätzlich hätte ich auch richtig bock auf so eine Tour!!!
Blos bin ich mit meinem Geschirr da wohl auch völlig fehl am Platz #6 
Gibt es da auch Leihgeräte oder taugt das Zeug nichts |kopfkrat 

Gruß
Laggo


----------



## Blauortsand (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Bin dabei! 
@Laggo - kann Dir da bestimmt was leihen!


----------



## Sylverpasi (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Laggo untereinander bekommen wir das auf jeden Fall hin mit Leihgeräten. Ne gute Rute bekommst Du schon für ab 50€.


----------



## Blauortsand (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Verdammt ich bin ja auch auf dem Bootsanglertreffen also doch nicht dabei - man sollte halt immer den ganzen Threat lesen!

Kann Dir aber jetzt erst Recht Geräte leihen Laggo!!!


----------



## Sylverpasi (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Blauortsand schrieb:
			
		

> Bin dabei!
> @Laggo - kann Dir da bestimmt was leihen!



Hey Jelle. Das freut mich ganz besonders, dass Du auch dabei bist!!!! Dann gibt es eine Revange zwischen uns beiden. Aber diesmal geht es um die Havkat´s!!!!! :q  :q  :q  #6  #h


----------



## Blauortsand (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



> Hey Jelle. Das freut mich ganz besonders, dass Du auch dabei bist!!!! Dann gibt es eine Revange zwischen uns beiden. Aber diesmal geht es um die Havkat´s!!!!!



Ist aufjedenfall die Beste Zeit für Havkats dort oben da sind dann alle Kutter auf den Wracks - ich war dieses Jahr auch zu der Zeit draußen auf dem Riff aber wir haben eine ordentliche Sturmklatsche dort bekommen!!!
Mit der Revanche müsse4n wir das leider verschieben!!!


----------



## Sylverpasi (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Blauortsand schrieb:
			
		

> Ist aufjedenfall die Beste Zeit für Havkats dort oben da sind dann alle Kutter auf den Wracks - ich war dieses Jahr auch zu der Zeit draußen auf dem Riff aber wir haben eine ordentliche Sturmklatsche dort bekommen!!!
> Mit der Revanche müsse4n wir das leider verschieben!!!



Man Jelle das ist aber wieder richtig SCH.....! Oder hast Du die Büx voll? Jo das stimmt mit der Havkat-Zeit! Da wird auf jeden Fall was gehen, wenn das Wetter mitspielt! Wie fängt man die Jungs am besten dort? Auch mit Pilkern oder doch eher mit Naturködersystem??? |kopfkrat


----------



## Pete (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

hab eben mal bei der bonito wegen freier plätze geschaut...2005 könnt ihr knicken...die sind dicht bis august 2005...eigentlich jeden tag bis auf einzelne plätze...das sagt eigentlich alles, oder?


----------



## Sylverpasi (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Naja das ist aber auch letztes Jahr bei der Mille gewesen. Ich glaub da nehmen sich die beiden nicht viel. Große Fische werden bei beiden gefangen.....


----------



## haukep (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ich melde dann auch mal Interesse an  Feine Sache  #6


----------



## Sylverpasi (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Hauke hast Du auch die passende Ausrüstung? Wusste ich gar nicht. Hast nie was erzählt. 
Man was bin ich froh, dass ich noch jede Menge Heringe eingefroren habe. Ich wusste, dass ich sie im Frühjahr noch gut gebrauchen kann. Dann werd ich mir morgen ne Liste erstellen, was mir noch so alles fehlt. Ich plan lieber jetzt schon, bevor mir was fehlt....


----------



## haukep (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@Sylverpasi: Ne, hab ich nicht... Ich danchte ich kreuz da mal mit ner leichten Pilkrute bis 80 Gramm auf


----------



## hornhechteutin (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Moin Moin ,
Laggo werde mir wohl auch was leihen müssen , aber bis dahin ist ja noch bischen Zeit nur eins darfste nicht vergessen  :q  Leuchtfeuer  :q .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Sylverpasi (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Hauke mach das. Nimm die neue Sportex. Wenn die das nicht überlebt würd ich die dem Händler a... einführen!


----------



## haukep (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Das wär was


----------



## Laggo (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Mensch Jelle dat is aber wieder n feiner Zuch von Dir #6  #6  #6,
dat laß ich mir nicht zweimal sagen #h 

Das Bootsanglertreffen ist doch ein Wochenende vorher, seit wann stört es dich den 2 Wochenenden hintereinander loszufahren |kopfkrat 




> Laggo werde mir wohl auch was leihen müssen , aber bis dahin ist ja noch bischen Zeit nur eins darfste nicht vergessen  Leuchtfeuer



Das dürfte wohl das kleinste Problem sein 

Gruß Laggo


----------



## Reppi (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



> Das Bootsanglertreffen ist doch ein Wochenende vorher, seit wann stört es dich den 2 Wochenenden hintereinander loszufahren



GENAU !!!!!
Ich komme nur mit, wenn Jelle auch mit kommt  :q    
Also schreib mich mal auf !
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Honeyball (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Hi Leute,

wahrscheinlich lande ich den Brüller des Jahrhunderts, wenn ich jetzt mal äußere, dass ich nicht übel Lust hätte mitzufahren.
Ist einer von Euch Arzt oder was Ähnliches, damit man mich ggf. komplett betäuben und in die Ecke legen kann, wenn ich die Nordsee vollk.... ???

Mal ernsthaft: Meint Ihr, einer wie ich hätte 'ne Chance so eine Tour zu überleben???


----------



## Sylverpasi (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Honeyball schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute,
> 
> wahrscheinlich lande ich den Brüller des Jahrhunderts, wenn ich jetzt mal äußere, dass ich nicht übel Lust hätte mitzufahren.
> Ist einer von Euch Arzt oder was Ähnliches, damit man mich ggf. komplett betäuben und in die Ecke legen kann, wenn ich die Nordsee vollk.... ???
> ...



Moin Honey #h ! Na klar wirst Du das überleben, aber nur wenn Du Deine Anti- :v -Pille auch schön nimmst. Dort oben herrscht eine andere "Perfekte Welle"! Würde mich echt freuen, wenn Du mitkommst.


----------



## JapanRot (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Sauber Uwe...ich hab dich dann mal fix in der Liste festgetackert  #6 

@Honeyball: 
Mit den richtigen Heilmitteln sollte es wirklich kein Problem sein.
STADA Reisetabletten sollen wohl zu den besten gehören habe ich gehört.
Ich würde dir gerne noch andere Heilmittel aufzählen... aber ICH brauche KEINE  :q  :q 
Also wie gesagt, das kriegen wir schon hin...und vor lauter dicken Fischen da oben hast du sowieso keine zeit zum reiern


----------



## Reppi (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Und dann gibt das doch auch noch so eine Brille mit künstlichem Horizont !!
Sieht zwar schei... aus, aber die Bilders ( mit( trotz) der Brille anfüttern) werden bestimmt genial |uhoh:  |uhoh:  |uhoh: 
Mensch Honeyball, der Wunschzettel wird immer länger   
Und unter Umständen bist Du auch so seefest; ist manchmal abhängig von der Tagesform........
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Hayabusa (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

wie schon oben geschrieben bin ich mit von der party.
könnte wirklich ein schönes highlight 2005 werden.
hoffen wir daß neptun uns gnädig gestimmt ist


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				oh-nemodernichtweißaufwasersichdaeinlassenwürde schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Andy Thomsen auch noch mitkommt muss ich ja auch dabei sein.Ich warte nochmal ab.



Ich? Nie nich Jörg #h ! 24 Stunden bei evtl. Hardcore-Seegang auf der Nordsee das wäre nix für mich |scardie: 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Sylverpasi (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ach Andi komm doch mit, dann sind wir alle vollzählig. Gib Dir einen Ruck. Bitte Bitte!!!!


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Ach Andi komm doch mit, dann sind wir alle vollzählig. Gib Dir einen Ruck. Bitte Bitte!!!!



Nö!

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## haukep (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Sehr redseelig


----------



## Sylverpasi (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ok dann nicht. Hauke das liegt daran, dass die Altherrenliga da nicht mehr so ganz mithalten kann


----------



## haukep (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Naja, schließlich kann man mit so einem Krückstock auch sehr leicht ausrutschen, wenn es ein wenig schaukelt


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@ Boygroup ich geb Euch gleich was mit dem Krückstock :q  :q .Sowas  |motz: 
Für alt und für neu :m 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Sylverpasi (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Gleich kommt auch noch was von Micha. Der hat das wohl gerochen, dass ich das geschrieben habe........ Das gibt HAUE!!!!


----------



## hornhechteutin (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Moin Moin ,


			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Ok dann nicht. Hauke das liegt daran, dass die Altherrenliga da nicht mehr so ganz mithalten kann



Andreas , das können wir doch nicht auf uns sitzen lassen oder ? Die sollen erst einmal in unser Alter kommen , dann müssen die schon Rente beantragen weil die ncht mehr können  :q  :q Der Kindergarten will uns was vormachen ? :q  Bestimmt nicht , wir müssen uns was einfallen lassen Andreas , sonst tanzen die uns noch auf den Nase rum  |supergri  :q .


Grußaus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Sylverpasi (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Darauf kannst Du Dich verlassen, dass wir das machen. Das wird kein Kaffeekränzchen auf dem Riff. Nur die harten trauen sich dort hin......


----------



## JapanRot (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

... und ne´Tea-Time wird´s auch nicht.
Wirklich ein schöner Altersschnitt...drei von der Riff Tour sind so alt wie einer der MS Forelle Tour  :q  :q 

Geht ja richtig voran in dem Thread hier...
@Dorschjaeger75: Lass dich nicht ärgern...in deinem Beitrag kommen auch wieder besser Zeiten...du weisst ja --> SEX SELLS´  #6 

Schön das sich bis jetzt schon so viele Leute für die Riff Tour gefunden haben...man man man...das wird ein Event  #6


----------



## Sylverpasi (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Japan woher weißt Du, dass es 24 STD sind? Auf der Page hab ich nichts davon gelesen?!


----------



## JapanRot (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@Sylverpasi & Symphy:
Ich habe mit dem Kpt. höchstpersönlich telefoniert.
Solange das Wetter nicht umschlägt bleibt der Kahn die komplette Zeit auf dem Riff  #a 
Ausserdem hat die Crew immer ohne Ende "Crushed Ice" an Bord... also wenn wir mal Lust auf einen Caipirinha haben, steht dem nix im Wege...nebenbei kühlen wir die Fische damit.
Honeyball...für dich gibts nen Magentee...nicht das du schon die Limetten klarmachst  |supergri  |supergri  |supergri


----------



## oh-nemo (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Andreas Thomsen schrieb:
			
		

> Ich? Nie nich Jörg #h ! 24 Stunden bei evtl. Hardcore-Seegang auf der Nordsee das wäre nix für mich |scardie:
> 
> Gruß
> Andreas


Wir können ja ne Altherrentour an der Ostsee durchziehen.
Lass die Junx mal mit Horniehechteutin (dem Betreuer :q ) auf´s offene Meer fahren.

@Honeyball,falls Du mitfährst sag vorher noch mal Goodbye


----------



## hornhechteutin (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Moin Moin


			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Wir können ja ne Altherrentour an der Ostsee durchziehen.
> Lass die Junx mal mit Horniehechteutin (dem Betreuer :q ) auf´s offene Meer fahren.
> 
> @Honeyball,falls Du mitfährst sag vorher noch mal Goodbye



Klasse Idee Jörg  :q . Das Kindergeld kassiere ich aber vorher ein . Brauche ja noch Geld für die Windeln und die Spucktüten ( eine für Honeyball  :q )


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## haukep (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@Jörg: Ist für euch alten Säcke nicht eher der Forellenpuff angebracht  (nimm´s mir nicht übel, ok )

@Hornhechteutin: Keine Angst, so in 40 Jahren kommen wir auch in das Alter    


Bin ich eigentlich der Einzige, der so überhaupt kein Gerät für das Riff hat


----------



## Ramon (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Hallo

Ich muss sagen ich hätte auch interesse an einer Riff-Tour. Ich habe nur etwas bedenken mit dem Wetter um diese Jahreszeit. Ich war da erst mal mit 13 auf dem Riff damals noch mit der MS Michael-Frank. War ein gutes Schiff. Habe dort immer nur die 12 Stunden Tour mitgemacht. Jetzt hab ich noch ne frage: Wird es wohl auf der 24 Stunden-Tour tiefer als 90-100 Meter gehen? Auf den 12 Stunden wurde es nicht tiefer.


----------



## hornhechteutin (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Moin Moin ,





			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> @Jörg: Ist für euch alten Säcke nicht eher der Forellenpuff angebracht  (nimm´s mir nicht übel, ok )
> 
> @Hornhechteutin: Keine Angst, so in 40 Jahren kommen wir auch in das Alter
> 
> ...



Ganz schön frech der Kleine  :q Spaß gehört zum Leben oder nicht ?  :q 

Kann Dich berühigen Hauke , ich hab auch kein Gerät für´s Riff . Ich wrde mir meine Aurüstung auch leihen müssen .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Sylverpasi (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Wir sollte von dem Extremen ausgehen. Wir werden, wenn das Wetter gut ist mit Sicherheit längere Zeit auf dem Riff bleiben, aber vielleicht fahren wir auch ins Tiefe zu den Wracks. 24 Std. sind lang.......


----------



## Sylverpasi (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Bilder von Deiner letzten Tour? Na da bin ich sehr gespannt...... Sag mir mal, wie das dort oben am besten geht. Mit Kunst- oder mit Naturködern? Ich hab noch ne Menge Heringe und Horni´s eingefroren. Die kommen auf jeden Fall mit.


----------



## Ramon (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

ich frage eher wegen dem Gewicht der Pilker. Aber bei dem 12 stunden war ich auch noch nicht tiefer als 100 Meter


----------



## JapanRot (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Wir sollte von dem Extremen ausgehen. Wir werden, wenn das Wetter gut ist mit Sicherheit längere Zeit auf dem Riff bleiben, aber vielleicht fahren wir auch ins Tiefe zu den Wracks. 24 Std. sind lang.......



Dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen...  #6 
Ausser: Ich mache mich jetzt auf den Weg zur 50 Cent Party....morgen erst um 13.30 Uhr arbeiten  #2


----------



## haukep (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ja, Heringe werde ich mir vorher auch noch fischen - im Januar in Kiel 

Aber die großen Pilker muss ich kaufen! Mal Infos sammeln, was da oben so läuft!

LG
Hauke


----------



## Sylverpasi (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Bergmannpilker, Leuchpilker in billiger Variante und normale Bleie oder Leuchtbleie bis 500g sollten aber doch dabei sein. Im März wird die Strömung ganz ordentlich sein. Ich kenn das schon von Norge, deshalb kommt mein Norgegeschirr mit. Und ich denke ich liege damit nicht gerade so verkehrt.....


----------



## haukep (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Das denke ich auch!! Ich werde mir dann wohl mal ein paar Sachen kaufen müssen, ne Rute kann mir ja vieleicht irgendjemand leihen...


----------



## Sylverpasi (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Na dann hab ich ja soweit alles zusammen, was Du so aufgezählt hast. Ich brauche nur noch einen Gimbal......
Man wie geil wäre das, wenn das Wetter mitspielt!!!!!! Hoffentlich wird das was. Der Skipper erzählte uns dieses Jahr, dass vormittags immer am besten auf Natur gefangen wird und gegen Mittag dann besser auf Kunst gefangen wird. Ich werd das mal testen. Vielleicht bekomme ich ja meinen ersten großen Leng dort oder sogar einen guten Havkat????


----------



## astacus (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Hallo,
ich bin dabei.

Grüße
Astacus


----------



## Sylverpasi (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Na dann erst einmal "Herzlich Willkommen" hier an Board!!! Gleich der erste Beitrag und gleich ne Anmeldung für´s Event 2005!!!! Sauber! Ich wünsche Dir hier im Board viel Spaß.....


----------



## Blauortsand (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Na also wenn dass den nun wirklich nicht mit dem Bootsanglertreffen an einem Wochenende liegt, dann bin ich natürlich doch dabei!
 |supergri


----------



## Sylverpasi (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Sauber Jelle!!!! Das Bootsanglertreff 2005 ist vom 11.03.-13.03.2005. Also ist das jetzt 100pro, dass Du mitkommst???


----------



## hornhechteutin (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Moin Moin ,
klasse wenn Jelle auch mit kommt . Wer wird diesmal vorne liegen , Sylverpasi oder Blauortsand ? Spannung pur  :q  :q  :q  :q .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Sylverpasi (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ja Micha. Diesmal wird der Havkat beangelt!!!!!! Mal sehen, ob ich vielleicht das glücklichere Händchen habe......


----------



## Blauortsand (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



> Mal sehen, ob ich vielleicht das glücklichere Händchen habe......



.... würde ich Dir ja gönnen! Leider werde ich mal wieder alles geben und es wird schwer für Dich werden!!!

 |supergri  |supergri  |supergri


----------



## Sylverpasi (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Das hoffe ich doch, denn geschenkt möchte ich nichts bekommen und danach gibt es ein ordentliches #g!


----------



## stefanwitteborg (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Hätte wohl auch Intresse zum Gelben Riff...war auch schon 4 mal da und 2 mal schlecht und 2 mal gut gefangen...


----------



## Sylverpasi (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Klar Martin. Jelle und ich werden Dir dabei behilflich sein, einen der Steinis zu erwischen, aber ein Spezi bin ich nicht. Ich hatte bisher auch nur einen. Ich hoffe, dass auch einer rauskommt. Egal wer den fängt!!! Ich denke ich werde in den Morgen- und Abendstunden mit Natur fischen. In Norge ist das auch erfolgreich. So ein dicker Leng wäre aber auch was für mich........


----------



## Sylverpasi (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				stefanwitteborg schrieb:
			
		

> Hätte wohl auch Intresse zum Gelben Riff...war auch schon 4 mal da und 2 mal schlecht und 2 mal gut gefangen...



Erzähl doch mal was von Deinen Riff-Touren. Jahreszeit, Köder, Wetter usw. Vielleicht sogar mit Foto´s???  #6  |wavey:


----------



## haukep (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Aber dennoch eine nette Story - ich freu mich schon riesig


----------



## Sylverpasi (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Jo kann ich nur wärmstens empfehlen. Ist ne geile Sache. Dann können wir persönlich mit Webcam miteinander reden und uns über Vorfächer unterhalten usw.!!!!
Ich werd mir die Tage erst mal schnell ne Cam und ein Mike holen!!!!!


----------



## astacus (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Super, Jelle
habe voll mein Zugangsdaten verdaddelt. Astacus ist User Jurij. 
http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=31362

Viele Grüße von Eike.

Astacus


----------



## Sylverpasi (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Hi Astacus. Kurze Frage MeFo oder Lachs????


----------



## astacus (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

so genau konnte ich das nicht bestimmen. hatte irgendwie lt. fischbuch beide merkmale. mir fehlt da die erfahrung.


grüße
astacus


----------



## haukep (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Gibt es da Mischlinge?


----------



## Blauortsand (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



> Super, Jelle
> habe voll mein Zugangsdaten verdaddelt. Astacus ist User Jurij.
> http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.c...ead.php?t=31362
> 
> ...



 #6 Das ist ja nett!!!

Liebe Grüße an Eike zurück!!!


----------



## Sylverpasi (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Hier mein Naturködervorfach für Norge und das Riff.......

Bild 1: Zeigt Vor- und Nachläufer
Bild 2: Nachläufer mit Leuchtoktopus und Kleinkram
Bild 3: Vorläufer mit Kleinkram


----------



## Sylverpasi (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Und noch ein paar......

Bild 4: Zeigt einen Einhängewirbel, einen Mundschnurwirbel für den Vorläufer und einen weiteren Vorfachwirbel am Sprengring.
Bild 5: Zeigt den unteren Wirbel an dem oben das Vorfach angeknüpft ist, die Mundschnur für den Nachläufer und eine 60iger Sollbruchstelle verbaut ist, damit im Falle eines Hängers nur das Blei abreisst.
Bild 6: Komplett aufgerolltes fängiges Vorfach  |supergri


----------



## Reppi (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@Sylverpasi
Wenn Du so weiter machst , weis ich, wer mir Vorfächer baut..... |supergri  |supergri   
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Sylverpasi (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> @Sylverpasi
> Wenn Du so weiter machst , weis ich, wer mir Vorfächer baut..... |supergri  |supergri
> Gruß Uwe



Ich werde einige dabei haben, also könntest Du auch welche testen....... #6


----------



## Blauortsand (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@Silver

Schön gebastelt! Ich habe bei den letzten Touren auf dem Riff allerdings ähnliche Vorfächer eingesetzt die dann den schlichteren Montagen der Dänen an Board unterlegen waren erst als ich mir dann auch etwas weniger Bunte ausführungen geknüpft hatte lief es dann auch gut für mich! Kann aber auch mal so und mal so sein!
Vorallendingen wenn in der Zeit vor unserer Ausfahrt viel sturm war und das Wasser aufgrund dessen nicht klar ist werden die Leuchtwunder gut Fische bringen!
Woher haste den die Oktopussse, dass sind doch nicht die Eisele Modelle sondern die Skandinavischen oder irre ich mich da ich dachte die dürfen hier in unserem Land nicht verkauft werden (Phosporhaltig) !?!


----------



## Blauortsand (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



> Wenn Du so weiter machst , weis ich, wer mir Vorfächer baut.....
> Gruß Uwe



Lass Uwe man selber knüpfen der hat doch nun wirklich genug Zeit während der Arbeit! |supergri


----------



## haukep (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Und noch ein paar......
> 
> Bild 4: Zeigt einen Einhängewirbel, einen Mundschnurwirbel für den Vorläufer und einen weiteren Vorfachwirbel am Sprengring.
> Bild 5: Zeigt den unteren Wirbel an dem oben das Vorfach angeknüpft ist, die Mundschnur für den Nachläufer und eine 60iger Sollbruchstelle verbaut ist, damit im Falle eines Hängers nur das Blei abreisst.
> Bild 6: Komplett aufgerolltes fängiges Vorfach  |supergri




Dir ist schon klar, dass vorher noch so mancher Bastelabend anstehen wird, denn ich brauch dringend eine Einführung ins "Dickdorschangeln"....


----------



## Sylverpasi (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Die sind von eBay keine Ahnung wo die her sind. Ich werde aber auch Vorfächer ohne Klimbim bauen. Für alles was. Wie gesagt, das sind Norgevorfächer.......


----------



## Sylverpasi (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Dir ist schon klar, dass vorher noch so mancher Bastelabend anstehen wird, denn ich brauch dringend eine Einführung ins "Dickdorschangeln"....



Von wem????


----------



## Sylverpasi (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Blauortsand schrieb:
			
		

> Lass Uwe man selber knüpfen der hat doch nun wirklich genug Zeit während der Arbeit! |supergri




Stimmt. Jetzt mach ich das nicht mehr. Ich will ihm ja nicht den Spaß nehmen..... #6


----------



## Reppi (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



> Stimmt. Jetzt mach ich das nicht mehr. Ich will ihm ja nicht den Spaß nehmen.....



Und wieder einer auf der Ignorier-Liste.. |supergri   
Nee, bloß weil Jelle wieder von sich auf andere schließt muß ich als Bastel-Legasteniker wieder leiden.... :c  :c  :c 
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Sylverpasi (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

*G* Nee ich werd schon einige Vorfächer dabei haben und da wirst Du auch mal zugreifen dürfen zum testen. Das ist ja überhaupt kein Prob.........


----------



## JapanRot (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Moinsen,

sobald ich 20 "Interessenten" zusammen habe, mach ich das Schiff klar.
So hab ich das mit dem Chief Master besprochen.... 

also denn man tau....

*grmpf* muss noch bis 21.30 Uhr arbeiten  #q


----------



## Sylverpasi (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Jo es sollte aber schnell was passieren, sonst legt die Mille ihre Leinen ohne uns los.....4 Leute noch das kann doch nicht so schwer sein. Und dann schnellstens alles klar machen und dann können wir schon überweisen!!! Was ist eigentlich, wenn wir nicht rausfahren, dann sind die 120€ wech????


----------



## Sylverpasi (11. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Jo ich schreib jetzt ne PN an Japan!!!!!


----------



## Sylverpasi (11. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Willst Du mit mir zusammen basteln Martin????? :m  #6


----------



## haukep (11. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Na, von Dir Dennis


----------



## haukep (12. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

mhh, das entwickelt sich ja eher schlecht...


----------



## steveweb (12. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ich würde prinzipiell gerne mitfahren, kann mich jemand aus dem Raum FFM mitnehmen?

Eine Tour mit Steve wäre wirklich geil, er ist sehr nett.

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## steveweb (12. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Hallo Symphy,

ich meine Frankfurt am Main.

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## haukep (12. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Irgendwie scheint der sich gar nicht mehr zudazu zu äußern


----------



## oh-nemo (12. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Moin symphy und haukep.
Wenn ich das hier organisieren würde hätte ich nach Euren Beiträgen schon keine lust mehr.
Macht Euch mal gedanken drüber.
Japanrot wird schon wissen was er macht.


----------



## haukep (12. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Moin symphy und haukep.
> Wenn ich das hier organisieren würde hätte ich nach Euren Beiträgen schon keine lust mehr.
> Macht Euch mal gedanken drüber.
> Japanrot wird schon wissen was er macht.




Hey Jörg!

Da hast Du mich jetzt aber völlig falsch verstanden!! Ich will auf gar keinen Fall den Eindruck erwecken ein "Schwarzmaler" oder gar sonstein Stinkstiefel zu sein, aber ich wundere mich halt über das Schweigen...

Also, wenn der Eindruck eines "Schlechtmachens" aufgekommen ist, entschuldige ich mich hiermit!!

LG
Hauke


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (12. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Moin Leute, 
mich gehts ja nix an weil ich nicht mit will aber Jaban Rot`s letztes Poasting war Freitag Abend. Heute ist Sonntag. Schonmal dran gedacht das der Jung auch ein Wochenende hat und haben will und sich darum nicht meldet?  |kopfkrat 
Ich würde einfach Geduld üben, Maik wird schon wissen was er hier schreibt.


----------



## haukep (12. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Jo, haben wir


----------



## Sylverpasi (12. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ich denke auch, dass das ins Wasser fallen wird. Wenn Steve schon sagt, dass es definitiv keine 24 std gibt, dann möchte ich wissen, woher Japan das hat. Aber er hat geschrieben, dass er das von Steva hat..... Wie geht das denn? Japan wo bist du AUFKLÄRUNG!


----------



## haukep (12. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

mhhhhhh


----------



## Sylverpasi (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Jaja ich weiß schon. Haben wir ja eben darüber gesprochen....... WIR werden die Mille schon schaukeln.......


----------



## Reppi (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@Symphy
Ich glaube auch, dass es nichts bringt, hier alle 3 Stunden zu quengeln.. #d 
Zumal Du Japan ja keine Chance läst, dues aufzuklären, da Du ja schon Deine vorgefertigte Meinung hast.......
Also wenn ich Japan wäre und dieses Wochenend aus einem von tausend Gründen nicht "on" sein konnte, ich hätte keine Lust mehr hier auch nur einen Finger zu rühren..........
Am Ende ist Japan dann auch noch schuld, wenn wir schlecht fangen......also entspann Dich mal wieder........  
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Torskfisk (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Alsoooooo, auf der Mille wird es allein schon aufgrund der Größe wohl kaum eine 24 -Stunden-Tour geben. Dies ist allerdings auf der Thailand möglich, Bericht, www.dorschfestival.de dort dann Kuttererlebnisse, Gelbes Riff 2003 von Ottmar Mayan. Wenn ihr die Mille nehmen wollt, dann macht doch zwei 12-Stunden Touren und übernachtet im Seemannsheim, das liegt etwa 113,75 Meter von der Mille entfernt. Und da schauckelt es beim Schlafen auch nicht so doll!!
Gruß Torskfisk


----------



## Sylverpasi (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Waaaassss Geeeehhhtt Hhhhiiiieeeerrrr Jjjjjeeeettttzzzzzttttt Aaaaabbbbb????????


----------



## Hendrik (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Moin Japanrot - bitte sag uns was Sache ist! Ich weiß, eine solche Fahrt zu organisieren ist nicht einfach und erfordert viel Zeit - aber bitte sag uns rechtzeitig bescheid damit wir unseren Urlaub planen oder evtl. etwas anderes organisieren können!


----------



## JapanRot (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

so Leute, nach vier Tagen Krankenhausaufenthalt die nicht eingeplant waren wollte ich mich mal für all die netten Beiträge bedanken  #d  #d 

Kurzes Fazit: Ich habe die Mille für den 19.03 - 20.03.05 für jeweils 12 Stunden gebucht. Ich muss jetzt erstmal alle Postings durchforsten

MAcht euch also keine Gedanken. :m 

Liebe Grüße
Maik


----------



## Laggo (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



> MAcht euch also keine Gedanken.



Habe ich mir nie gemacht, hab mir schon gedacht das Dir irgendwas dazwischengekommen ist!
Ich hab den Termin übrigens bei mir abgecheckt, und sage hiermit definitiv
zu |laola:


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Hauptsache dir gehts wieder gut Mike. #h Mir war doch auch klar das alles im grünen Bereich ist. 
Wenn ich mal wieder einen finde sag ich dir Bescheid.


----------



## Sylverpasi (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				JapanRot schrieb:
			
		

> so Leute, nach vier Tagen Krankenhausaufenthalt die nicht eingeplant waren wollte ich mich mal für all die netten Beiträge bedanken  #d  #d
> 
> Kurzes Fazit: Ich habe die Mille für den 19.03 - 20.03.05 für jeweils 12 Stunden gebucht. Ich muss jetzt erstmal alle Postings durchforsten
> 
> ...



Na dafür muss ich mich dann auch entschuldigen, ABER das kam mir so komisch vor, denn in Deinem Profil stand, dass Du vorgestern Abend um 21:?? das letzte Mal On warst..... |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat. Ich hab mir nur gedacht, dass wenn Du On bist und das hier organisieren willst, warum meldest Du Dich dann nicht. Es gibt 2 Möglichkeiten. Entweder das Board spinnt oder es stimmt hier was nicht #c  #d . Sei bitte nicht sauer auf uns, aber versteh auch unseren Unmut. Denn wenn hier der Organisator nicht mehr postet, kann man ja nicht wissen was abgeht. Und die Plätze sind auch nicht immer gechatert.


----------



## Sylverpasi (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ich hoffe, dass es nichts schlimmes war!!! Was hast Du denn gemacht??? Gute Besserung noch weiterhin.......


----------



## Hayabusa (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

hallo mike, ich hoffe dir geht es wieder besser.

@all  und was lernen wir daraus ??
Auf die meisten hier im anglerboard ist absolut verlaß
und man sollte immer erstmal in ruhe eine tasse tee trinken und abwarten ....


----------



## Sylverpasi (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Hayabusa schrieb:
			
		

> hallo mike, ich hoffe dir geht es wieder besser.
> 
> @all  und was lernen wir daraus ??
> Auf die meisten hier im anglerboard ist absolut verlaß
> und man sollte immer erstmal in ruhe eine tasse tee trinken und abwarten ....



Aumann... Versteht das denn keiner hier??? Wenn man ein Boarditreffen plant, dass in der Nähe ist und wo man nichts chatern muss, DANN kann man abwarten, aber nicht wenn man in DK ein Boot chatern will, dass mit den Plätzen begrenzt ist! Wir wollten das eigentlich so schnell wie möglich klar machen. Du willst auch nicht mit unvollendeten Tatsachen im Regen stehen gelassen werden, oder.....??? Aber egal ich hab mich für mein Ungeduld öffentlich entschuldigt. Japan sagt, dass er 4 Tage nicht on war. Ich aber habe in seinem Profil gesehen, dass er am Sonntag noch um 21:?? Uhr noch on war....Was würdest Du dann denken? Mit Sicherheit nicht, dass er 4 Tage im Krankenhaus war. Die Sache ist schon schlimm genug, dass er im KH war!!!!

@Japan wenn Du das Boot 2 Tage gechatert hast, müssen wir ja auch wo schlafen. Irgendwo soll da eine Jungendherberge sein. Weißt Du da näheres? 
Nochmals entschuldige ich mich bei Dir. So hab ich das nicht gemeint :m


----------



## Fairlay (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Moin Leute,


ich melde mich und 2 weitere....macht jetzt 19!


----------



## hornhechteutin (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Moin Moin ,
leider nur noch 18  :c  :c  :c  . Ich habe heute die Termine für die Weiterbildung als Sicherheitsbeauftragter bekommen . Fällt genau in die Zeit  :c , am Samstag um 12 ist Schluß  :c . Kann also leider nicht mit , schade  :c  :c  :c  :c  :c .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## JapanRot (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

o.k...ist ja in Ordnung !! Das ich on war hat auch seinen Grund, mein Dad schaut auch ab und an mal ins Anglerboard, da er aber kein "Fisherman" ist und auch keinen eigenen Login Namen, loggt er sich natürlich automatisch mit meinem Namen ein..soviel dazu. Aber jetzt sollten wir das auch Ruhen lassen. Habe mal ganz fix die Polypen rausgekriegt und war somit ausser gefecht.

Hier die FINALE eMail Bestätigung vom Kpt. die gerade eben bei mir eingeflattert ist.
Die eMail gibts natürlich in unverbesserten und bestem deutsch/dänisch ;-) :
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ich bedauere mich sehr, dass ich erst an deinen e-mail nun antworten, ich habe aber Problemen mit meinem e-mail gehabt.
Ich habe nun M/S Mille am 19. und 20. Märtz 2005 (05.00-17.00) für dich reserviert. Ich bitte um deine Adresse, so dass ich nach Neu Jahr einen Vertrag schicken kann.
Du bekommst die Fährten für altes Preis.
1260 Euro oder 9000 dänische Kronen pro Tag, weil du bevor Neu Jahr vorausbestellt hast.
Viele grüsse
Steve
Schiffer
M/S Mille
Hirtshals. 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Zur 24 Std. Tour: Ich habe das vor kurzen von einer Angeltruppe gehört als ich mal mit der Sirius(Laboe) unterwegs war. Die waren da der festen überzeugung von. Vielleicht haben die mit denen irgendwas gedealt..keine Ahnung.. naja..jetzt gibts halt das Schiff für den 19.03. - 20.03.05 und das STEHT DEFINITIV !!!! Hat der Kpt. auch gleich in seinem online Kalender auf www.ms-mille.dk eingetragen.


----------



## JapanRot (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Die Teilnehmerliste habe ich auch gerade aktualisiert...

Bedenkt, das ich das schiff jetzt schon gebucht habe obwohl ich bis dato erst 17 -Interessenten- hatte...ich hoffe alles wird gut  |kopfkrat 

Als nächstes könnten wir uns langsam aber sicher mal über
Fahrgemeinschaften und Übernachtungen unterhalten.
Hier ist die Jugendherberge & Preise in DKK. 
http://www.danhostelnord.dk/hirtshals/Hirtshals_pris.htm
Ich glaube Jörg (Meeresangler Schwerin) hat da schonmal genächtigt. Vielleicht hat er ja ein paar Infos ?!


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Moin Mike,
in dem Hotel welches du meins war ich nicht.Ich war im Skaga Hotel in Hirtshals. Das ist dicht am Fährhafen.
Ich habe hier und hier was gefunden was eventuell für euch passen könnte. 
Ansonsten müsst ihr mal googeln mit Hirtshals und Übernachtung und Hotel usw.
Viel Glück ihr werdet bestimmt was passendes finden.  |wavey:


----------



## Sylverpasi (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

So, Bulli, Henne und ich sind weiterhin dabei. Ich hoffe, dass der kleine Stress hier keine schlechte Laune verbreitet hat!!! Ich freu mich auf euch und auf die Tour.......


----------



## haukep (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Das zweite Hotel (?) von MS klingt doch toll und sieht sehr gut aus!!


----------



## Fairlay (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Sagt mal, wollen ein paar "preisbewusste" vielleicht mit uns 3 die Jugendherberge kapern?

By the way, ich glaub der Captain hat da Kühlplätze an der Hand. Das sollte man mit ihm vorher noch klären.

Freu mich schon mal wieder mit dem Kutter raus zu fahren


----------



## Hayabusa (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

jugendherberge ist oki


----------



## Hendrik (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Moin - hab mir eben Kutter und Küste Nr. 16 durchgelsen - da gibt es ein Spezial über das Gelbe Riff -

wie wäre es denn mit dem Seemannsheim in Hirtshals? Da werden Doppel und Einzelzimmer zwischen 45 und 75 € pro Tag inklusive Frühstück angeboten.

Für Angler soll es Sonderpreise außerhalb der Saison geben!!

Mehrbettzimmer ab 18 € pro Tag und Person - das Seemannsheim liegt nur einige Meter von den Hochseekuttern entfernt!!

Jugendherberge ist natürlich auch nicht schlecht - wäre schon genial wenn wir alle zusammen da wohnen könnten!


----------



## Fairlay (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Auch nicht schlecht Hendrik, der Preis ist mit 18 € auch sehr moderat. Mir gleich.... auch da wären wir dabei!
Wenn Du in der Ausgabe einen kompetent und gutaussehenden Angler siehst bin ich das :q :q :q 
Ich weiss halt wie es am Riff läuft... und ich glaub doch was in der Zeitung steht


----------



## Sylverpasi (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Sag mal Fairplay hast Du ein paar Tipps für Vorfächer? Ich hab hier in diesem Thema ein paar Foto´s von meinem Vorfach gemacht. Müsste die 3. oder 4. Seite sein.


----------



## Sylverpasi (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Mir ist das eigentlich egal, wo ich schlafe. Ich schlafe zur Not auch im Auto, aber in der Jugendherberge gibt es bestimmt viel Spaß


----------



## Fairlay (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Moin zusammen #h

um gleich mal Missverständnissen vorzubeugen, ich bin natürlich nicht der alles wissende Weise des Gelben Riffs! Ich war den Tag, als die Bilder auf der MS Mille geschossen worden zufällig mit an Board. Sebastian Rose, der die Fotos gemacht hat, stand direkt neben mir. Wir haben uns gut unterhalten und den ein oder anderen Schabernack getrieben. Nebenbei hat er auch ein paar Aufnahmen gemacht. Das daraus eine Doppelseite mit mir wurde, über der fett steht: "So läuft`s am Gelben Riff" war vorher nicht abzusehen. :q Aber so oder so ähnlich entstehen halt Mythen und Legenden  Ich schau mir gern dein Vorfach an Dennis, aber erwarte keine Wunder von mir..... ich bin kein begnadeter Angler wie sicher einige andere hier, ich seh es nicht zu verbissen und geniese die Natur. Aber immerhin hab ich es als newbie in die Szenezeitung geschafft


----------



## Sylverpasi (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Jo alles klar. Ist doch geil, wenn Du in der Zeitung drin bist. Hendrik ist gleich bei mir, damit ich mir das auch mal anschauen kann, was Du da so treibst......
Zu meinem Vorfach muss ich sagen, dass ich das so in Norge benutze. Ich weiß natürlich nicht, ob die dänischen Fische auf sowas stehen. Erklär oder besser setz mal Dein Vorfach hierein, damit ich lernen kann.


----------



## Fairlay (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Dennis ich kann dir nur sagen, was ich auf der Mille gesehen habe. Die Dänen habe viel mit Oktopus Vorfächern geangelt. Die kannst hier in jedem Angelshop kaufen, Weniger war auf den Ausfahrten, an denen ich teilgenommen hab irgendwie mehr. Dann haben die noch Garnelen an die Haken gemacht, das klappte ganz gut.
Viel wichtiger finde ich eigentlich, das Du auch schwere Pilker mitnimmst, so bis 500 gramm, wenn es etwas frischer werden sollte. Ach, und nicht nur Bergmannpilker, die Trudeln zwar toll, aber wenn es etwas enger wird und die Drift etwas stärker hängst Du schnell mal beim Nachbarn drin.


----------



## Sylverpasi (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Klar die 500ter hab ich immer dabei! Ist ja auch klar gewesen. Du meinst also ein bischen weniger Klimbim fängt besser? Kannst Du mir ruhig sagen!!!!


----------



## Fairlay (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Sollte ich meine Natürködercombo bis dahin ohne Banküberfall erstehen können, werde ich die auch mitschleppen und es mal mit nem Flatterfilet probieren.


----------



## haukep (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Wie gut dass ich so rein gar kein Tackle für die Gegend da oben habe... Ich fürchte ich muss vorher nochmal meinen Dealer aufsuchen....


----------



## Sylverpasi (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Würd ich Dir empfehlen oder meinst Du, dass 150 g Pilker reichen, wo der Drilling soooo winzig ist, dass die "Fische" ihn nicht finden können?:q Ne Leichte Pilke 30 lbs. und für Natürköder vielleicht sogar ne 50 lbs. Achte dadrauf, dass sie leicht ist und nicht so ein dicker Knüppel. Ich hab die Penn Oceanic Tidecutter 30lbs. WG bis 700 g. Die hab ich mir für Norge gekauft. Als ich damit am Pilken war ist mir fast der Arm abgefallen, weil die ganzen Gewichte so hoch waren. Z.B. die Millenium Sport Boat 30 lbs ist 1000 mal leichter!!!! Die werd ich mir die Tage zulegen. Mein Bruder hat sie und war damit seeeehr zufrieden. Ich hab sie auch in Norge getestet. Ich hätte meine Rute fast versenkt. Nur mal so als Tipp! Sportex hat aber auch sehr gute Ruten  oder was meinst DU lieber *Björn*.......


----------



## astacus (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

hallo japanrot,
wie läuft es mit dem bezahlen der mille?

grüße
astacus


----------



## Sylverpasi (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Genau was ist mit dem Bezahlen? Wenn wir jeder die 120€ überweisen und es gibt keine Ausfahrt, ist dann das Geld futsch? Das wäre ja der Hammer oder bekommt jeder sein Geld wieder?


----------



## astacus (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

keine ausfahrt > geld zurück. war beim letzten mal (2003) so.


grüße
astacus


----------



## haukep (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ich denke auch, dass es das Geld dann zurück gibt...

@Dennis: Was kosten denn die Ruten so? Mehr als 250 Euro?

LG
Hauke


----------



## oh-nemo (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Symphy,extra noch mal für Dich geguckt #d
Beitrag # 160 hier im Thread. Bevor Du das näxte mal so unfreundlich fragst kannst ja selber mal nachsehen.
Lesen kannst aber schon?



			
				JapanRot schrieb:
			
		

> Hier die FINALE eMail Bestätigung vom Kpt. die gerade eben bei mir eingeflattert ist.
> Die eMail gibts natürlich in unverbesserten und bestem deutsch/dänisch ;-) :
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Ich bedauere mich sehr, dass ich erst an deinen e-mail nun antworten, ich habe aber Problemen mit meinem e-mail gehabt.
> ...


----------



## oh-nemo (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				symphy schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die freundliche Aufklärung ohne dich Jörg würde ich immer noch im unklaren schweben ..................
> 
> Gruß Martin


Na dann wurde Dir ja geholfen :m
Mit freundlichem Gruß Jörg
PS.Bin schon auf Euern Bericht gespannt.


----------



## Sylverpasi (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

HAAAALLLOOOOO locker bleiben. Muss doch hier nicht auch noch Zoff geben wie bei den Zanderkantlern oder????????


----------



## oh-nemo (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> HAAAALLLOOOOO locker bleiben. Muss doch hier nicht auch noch Zoff geben wie bei den Zanderkantlern oder????????


Ja äh ne Dennis, hast mich ja schon per PN aufgeklärt :q
Du weisst ja ich hab ein Herz für Boardies 
Nicht falschverstehen,bin glücklich verheiratet :q  #h
Ich werde mich jetzt auch komplett raushalten hier,mir war nur die fordernde  und keineswegs zurückhaltende art von einigen hier aufgefallen.Die sollen erst mal selber was auf die Beine stellen und nicht nur fordern.
So viel Spass noch und nicht falsch verstehen. Ist ja bestimmt ein ganz feiner Kerl der Symphy halt nur ein wenig forsch.


----------



## Sylverpasi (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Alles klar Jörch war ja auch nicht böse von mir gemeint.  Weißt ja, wir Küstenjungs müssen zusammenhalten.......


----------



## haukep (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Wir sind doch eigentlich alle grundpazifistisch


----------



## JapanRot (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

moinsen !!!

Das mit der Bezahlung ist ne ganz klare Kiste --> Keine Ausfahrt, komplette Charterkosten zurückerstattet. Wir sind ja hier nicht bei den Holländern =)

Sobald ich das Zahlungsziel kenne (also im neuen Jahr) gebe ich euch bescheid damit die überweisungen angeordnet werden können


----------



## Sylverpasi (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Hat sich schon was anderes ergeben? Sind wir immer noch 18 Leute???? Was war mit der Jungendherberge? Lasst diesen Thread nicht einschlafen.......... Will denn keiner mehr was wissen mit Pilkern usw.......


----------



## JapanRot (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Joa, wir sind immer noch 18 Leute.
War auch schon ein paar mal am Riff und habe keine Fragen ;-)
Bei den Unterkünften müssten wir mal abstimmen.

ICH BIN FÜR DIE JUGENDHERBERGE


----------



## Sylverpasi (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ich auch Japan!!!!!! Ich will auch in die Herberge.


----------



## Bulli (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Jo ich auch!:q Gruss Björn


----------



## symphy (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ich habe auch keine Fragen  !
Man kriegt hier ja eh keine gescheite Antwort.:q 

Gruß Martin


----------



## Sylverpasi (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Frag mich und ich gebe Dir die Antwort .......


----------



## haukep (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ich habe noch ne Menge Fragen, aber momentan keinen Kopf dafür  Im neuen Jahr komme ich sicherlich auf Dich zu Dennis


----------



## Sylverpasi (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Hammer, da frag lieber Björn der hat mehr Ahnung von Gerätschaften als ich......
Aber Tipps kann ich immer geben .


----------



## Fairlay (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Wir wollen auch in die Herberge


----------



## Blauortsand (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ich würde noch `nen Kumpel mitbringen wenn da noch Platz ist!!!


----------



## Sylverpasi (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Jelle nicht fragen, machen! Wir brauchen noch 2 Leute, also ist Dein Freund herzlich willkommen. Es sei denn, er fängt mehr als wir beide zusammen .


----------



## JapanRot (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

so, ich habe die Interessenten Liste erweitert und Interessenten für die Jugendherberge dazugefügt


----------



## Marc R. (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Moinsen,

Auto ist mal wieder in der Werkstatt, neuer PC muss auch bald her -> mich könnt ihr von der Liste streichen. :-(


----------



## Hendrik (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

moin Japanrot - kannst mich auch für die Jugendherberge eintragen  :q  :q  :q


----------



## haukep (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Jo, Jugenddings ist ok


----------



## JapanRot (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Da war´n es nur noch 18... ich habs abgeändert
und die "Jugendlichen" ;-) eingetragen


----------



## haukep (25. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Allright


----------



## symphy (26. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ich nehme auch die Herrberge.

mit Zimmerservice bitte !|muahah: 

Gruß Martin


----------



## Sylverpasi (26. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				symphy schrieb:
			
		

> Ich nehme auch die Herrberge.
> 
> mit Zimmerservice bitte !|muahah:
> 
> Gruß Martin



Und mit einer netten Krankenschwester, falls einer  :v  muss, die alles tut was man(n) will....... Namen´s ELKE (Insider für Björn)|muahah:


----------



## Sylverpasi (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Hauke.... wo bleiben Deine Fragen......


----------



## haukep (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ich habe im Moment keine


----------



## Sylverpasi (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Man man man Jungs. Das ist aber ein recht totes Thema!!!!! Schade!
Wer organisiert eigentlich die Schlafmöglichkeiten? Die meisten werden ja in der Jungendherberge schlafen wollen.


----------



## haukep (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

psssst, das Thema pennt


----------



## Hendrik (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

...noch sind zwei Plätze frei Leute - also anmelden  #6


----------



## symphy (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@Japan Rot ,

Hallo,
ich habe heute meinen vertrag bekommen , denke du wirst auch deinen schon da haben oder in den nächsten tagen erhalten erzähl dann mal wie du dir das mit der überweisung oder was vorstellst.

Gruß Martin


----------



## haukep (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Die zwei Plätze kriegen wir auch noch voll - das wäre doch gelacht


----------



## Bulli (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Moin Moin!
Möchte meinen Vater noch für die Tour anmelden!
Konnte ihn heute davon überzeugen mit zu kommen.:q 
Er kommt dann auch mit in die Jugendherberge.
Fehlt also nur noch einer!
Bis denn dann!#h 

Gruss Björn


----------



## Sylverpasi (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Na sauber Björn, dann kann ich ja endlich von den beiden 
"Vollprofi´s der Meere" vieles lernen......... |muahah:


----------



## Bulli (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Na sauber Björn, dann kann ich ja endlich von den beiden
> "Vollprofi´s der Meere" vieles lernen......... |muahah:


 
JAJA is klar Dennis


----------



## Sylverpasi (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				bulli schrieb:
			
		

> JAJA is klar Dennis



Wer war denn vor einiger Zeit 
*"Landesverbandsmeister im Natur- und Pilkangeln"*????? Du alter Schnacker Du......... #6  :m


----------



## haukep (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Angeber


----------



## Bulli (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@JapanRot

Alles klar wegen der Tour|kopfkrat 
Hast gesehen das mein Vater auch mit kommt?
Wie läuft das nun mit der Jugendherberge?
Hast du denn Vertrag schon?
Wann müssen wir bezahlen und wohin?

Gruss Björn


----------



## Sylverpasi (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Und überhaupt....WAS geht denn jetzt ab. Sorry wegen unserer Ungeduld, aber wenn hier keine Info´s rüberkommen, braucht man sich nicht zu wunder, wenn die Stimmung schlechter wird........


----------



## Reppi (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

So bin auch wieder aus dem Winterschlaf erwacht.........habe aber ja auch nicht viel verpaßt  
Also ich schließe mich schlaftechnisch der Mehrheit an !
Gruß Uwe


----------



## JapanRot (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

So Leute, ich melde mich auch mal aus dem Urlaub zurück.

Den Vetrag hat Steve mir noch nicht geschickt.
In den kommenden Woche werde ich mit der Jugendherberge Kontakt aufnehmen, die meisten von uns möchten ja dort untergebracht werden. ich halte das auch für die beste Lösung.

Also....nächste Woche mehr

@Bulli: oki, werde die Liste jetzt aktualisieren. Danke


----------



## Sylverpasi (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Moin Japan! Alles klar danke für die Info, ABER Du hättest ja mal sagen können, dass Du in den Urlaub fährst..... Dann wären diese doofen Fragen erspart geblieben.......


----------



## symphy (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Moin,

ich finde es komisch das gerade dein vertrag noch nicht da ist meiner und der eines kollegen ist schon da !!!.
und die werden immer zusammen losgeschickt könnte ich mir denken ,mir wurde jedenfalls gesagt das sie am anfang des jahres losgeschickt werden .
und unsere sind auch gekommen ;-)

hoffe deiner trudelt auch noch ein ,sonst frag doch mal nach warum er noch nicht da ist ?!wäre mal ein guter zug vieleicht .

und wie du siehst bin ich nicht der einzige der sich gedanken über die ausfahrt macht .

vieleicht schreib ich so viel weil ich es anders handhaben würde als du , nicht böse gemeint aber ist so .

so hoffe bald von dir zu hören und das es mit der tour klappt .

Gruß martin
#h


----------



## haukep (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ok, dann geht es ja auch bald schon los


----------



## symphy (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Wird ja richtig spannend gemacht hier , wie schön|kopfkrat  so hat man noch was zum freuen wenns doch mal ne nachricht gibt die sich auf die ausfahrt bezieht .

#v :z #v 

@Japan huhuuuuuuuuu gibts was neues ???
Bist du vieleicht aufm Sonnendeck |supergri oder im Solarium..lalaallalalalaallal
Gruß Martin


----------



## haukep (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Lass ihn doch mal in Frieden  |uhoh:


----------



## Reppi (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Für einige scheint es ja das pers. Event des Jahrhunderts zu werden; so wie hier nach Info´s, Statements, usw. gejannkt wird......... #d  #d   
Für mich persönlich kann ich nur sagen, dass ich davon ausgehe, dass Japan das im Griff hat !!
Ich hoffe " einige" werden bis dahin noch ein wenig ruhiger, sonst werden das wohl 2 anstrengende Tage...     
Gruß Uwe


----------



## haukep (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Da schließe ich mich an! Recht hast Du!!


----------



## Sylverpasi (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Also wenn ihr die Ruhe weghabt, dann ist das ja OK! Ich kann die anderen schon gut verstehen. Sie wollen gerne Info´s was hier abgeht. War ja bei der Forelle-Tour auch so. Wenn sich der Organisator 4 Wochen nicht meldet, dann denkt man schon was anderes. Er hat sich nicht mal abgemeldet. Wäre eigentlicht ein feiner Zug gewesen, wenn man die anderen 18 Leute informiert, dass man für einige Wochen im Urlaub ist! Ist doch schade, wenn dieses Thema sehr schleppend vorangeht. Könnt ihr die Jungs nicht ein bischen verstehen??? Sie (auch ich) sind total heiß auf diese Tour. Was meint ihr, was losgewesen wäre, wenn Oh-Nemo die Forellen-Tour-Orga so schleppend durchgezogen hätte........Da wäre das Geschrei noch größer gewesen bei 43 MANN!!!!! Wir haben untereinander schon genug schlechte Laune und ich glaub, wenn sich das nicht ändert, werden einige Leute abspringen............


----------



## haukep (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Nana, von schlechter Laune wollen wir hier mal nicht reden  Ich bin übrigens auch heiß auf die Tour und freue mich schon mega, aber ich habe dennoch die Ruhe weg, denn es ist ja noch ein Weilchen hin und man kann sich getrost noch ein bissl entspannen


----------



## symphy (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Bleibt mal auf dem teppich leutz !

ich würde gerne was wissen ist das den so schlöimm wenn mal mal nachfragt ???

Dieses Forum lebt von meinungen fragen und antworten .
ich habe die ruhe schon wech habt ihr mal keine sorgen , ich habe meine zwei touren bezahlt und mein vertrag ist wieder beim kapitano angekommen .

von daher ist mir diese tour nicht unbedingt so wichtig wie für macnche .

Als verstehe ich so ein haukep nicht der mir sagt das ich ihn in ruhe lassen soll WAS mache ich den so schlimmes Hääääääää???

Sind wir den hier im kindergarten oder sind es jungerwachsene mit denen man hier schreibt ?

Immer wird man angefotzt hier ich bin nun mal kein arschkriecher , will halt wissen was sache ist !

Werde mich hier aus dem dummsinn mal raushalten ,wird mir ja echt zu blöd hier mit lass ihn mal in ruhe und so .

ist halt schön mit einer gruppe die sich kennt auf einem rum zu hacken den man nicht kennt gefundenes fressen für die meute .LOLOLOL

Gruß Martin


----------



## oh-nemo (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Was meint ihr, was losgewesen wäre, wenn Oh-Nemo die Forellen-Tour-Orga so schleppend durchgezogen hätte........Da wäre das Geschrei noch größer gewesen bei 43 MANN!!!!!


Moin Dennis #h
Es  waren nur 41 Leudde und nicht 43


----------



## Sylverpasi (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Dennis #h
> Es  waren nur 41 Leudde und nicht 43



Hast Du die beiden vergessen, die ich mitgebracht habe, die meine Fische entgrätet haben???? 

Nee mal im Ernst...... Ich werde jetzt mal den Ball flach halten und weiterhin abwarten, was jetzt noch so kommt oder nicht kommt........ |supergri Ihr macht das schon #6  :m


----------



## haukep (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@Symphy: Es war aber nicht meine Absicht, Dich anzugreifen. Ich wollte nur einen friedlichen Umgangston sicherstellen - haben uns wohl missverstanden, also Schwamm drüber, ja?


----------



## symphy (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

kein thema,
@haukep

mein umgangston ist immer friedlich !bis auf die mail da vorhin ;-)
vieleicht empfinden einige ihn als rau aber für mich ist es normal meine nie was böse was ich schreibe ,teilweise schreibe ich ja schon dabei (nicht böse gemeint).

oh man muß uich mich hier noch rechtfertigen , aber ich tue es mal gerne .

damit hier keine mißverständnisse auftauchen.

und trotzdem würde ich gerne wissen was so geht mit dem schiff:m :m :m :g 

Nicht wieder in falschen hals kriegen ,alles ist gut ..............

Gruß MArtin


----------



## haukep (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ist schon ok  Ich freu mich schon echt auf die Tour - mal sehen, was wir so an dicken Dorschen auf die Planken legen können. Lasst uns den Kutter so richtig einsauen


----------



## JapanRot (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Soooo Leute... ich habe am Samstag endlich auch den Vertrag von Steve zugeschickt bekommen.
Also:
Samstag d. 19. März  Vollcharter  05:00 - 17:00Uhr    1260 EUR
Sonntag d. 20  März  Vollcharter  05:00 - 17:00Uhr    1260 EUR
                                                                       ------------
                                                                         2520 EUR

840 EUR müssen bis spätestens 04.02.2005 überwiesen sein
Also 42,00 EURO pro Person Anzahlung.

Ich werde im laufe des Tages alle Interessenten eine P.N. mit
der Bankverbindung schicken.

Liebe Grüße
Maik


----------



## JapanRot (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ihr wisst doch...langsam mahlen die Mühlen der Justiz =)
Keine Sorge Jungs, ist doch alles wunderbar.
Jetzt liegt es nur noch an den Mitfahrern die schnell überweisen müssen wenn ich später die Daten rausschicke. Dann wollen wir ja mal sehen wer was verschleppt =)
Ich werde einen öffentlichen Pranger errichten =)
Als Wurfmaterial werde ich Steine, Tomaten, faule Eier und PILKER auslegen ;-)

ALLES WIRD GUT   ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Sylverpasi (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Na dann mal her mit den Daten. Dann hast Du schon mal die ersten 42€....... Freut mich, dass es mit dem Vertrag geklappt hat.


----------



## Bulli (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

JapanRot 

Wie ist das denn nun mit der Jugendherberge|kopfkrat 
Was ist mit dem Fisch den wir am Samstag fangen|kopfkrat 
Wo können wir den denn einfrieren wenn wir denn welchen fangen|kopfkrat 

Gruss Björn


----------



## symphy (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

na dann warte ich mal auf die bankverbindung 

wann wird der rest verlangt überweist du ihn auch noch oder wird er beim betreten des bootes fällig ?

gruß martin


----------



## mahi (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

würde gerne mitfahren, reise aber erst am 19.03. gegen Mittag an.

Falls das Wetter gut ist:  Petri Heil  und bestellt Steve, dem Skipper einen schönen Gruß von mir, soll nicht Euer Schaden sein.

PS:  Wer die Mille noch nicht kennt:  Es lohnt sich !  ( Siehe meine HP )

Gruß Max


----------



## haukep (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ich habe keine Bankdaten bekommen! Ihr?


----------



## Fairlay (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Nein, ich warte auch


----------



## Sylverpasi (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Jaja das leidige Thema....... Er meldet sich nach vielen Tagen einmal und schreibt was und dann kommt wieder viele Tage nichts! Ich hab da kein Bock mehr drauf. Wenn er unbedingt will, dass Leute abspringen, dann werd ich wohl der erste sein. Ich schau mir das nicht mehr lange an. Mich nervt das ungemein, dass man fragt und fragt und nichts passiert. Ich glaube nicht, dass er nur einmal in der Woche an den PC geht. Ich kann auch alleine fahren und dann klappt das auch!


----------



## JapanRot (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ihr müsst alle Zeit haben am Wochenende  #d  #d  #d 
Hab es gestern nicht mehr geschafft.
Bankdaten sind jetzt aber raus... und bis zum Zahlungsziel
04.02.2005 ist auch noch ein bisschen Zeit...

so...jetzt bin ICH mal gespannt  #6

Euch allen einen schönen Tag  |wavey:  |wavey:


----------



## Sylverpasi (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Naja nicht nur am WE sondern die ganze Woche, wie alle anderen auch. Ich würde gerne mal wissen, warum Du nur einmal die Woche hier was schreibst. Bist Du auf Montage und hast deshalb keine Zeit? Ich bin echt am überlegen, ob ich nicht lieber alleine fahre. Das ist nicht nur meine Meinung! Das drumherum gefällt einigen nicht. Ich weiß auch nicht, warum Du nicht auf Fragen antwortest, denn Bulli und Symphy fragen schon seit einiger Zeit. Ich komm mir ziemlich verarscht vor..........


----------



## Hayabusa (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

oh mann, warum so eine hektik ???? wenn er sich einmal die woche meldet sollte es doch reichen. kann das echt nicht verstehen. die einzigen die es anscheinend nicht erwarten können sind doch symphy und sylverpasi. warum jetzt so ein unfrieden ?????


----------



## Sylverpasi (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Warum so ein Unfrieden? Weil es mich nervt, dass hier keine Fragen beanwortet werden. Es geht ja auch um die ganze Truppe. Bulli wollte was wissen und Symphy. Beide bekommen keine Antworten. Heute Abend entscheidet es sich, ob ich mitkomme oder nicht!


----------



## Fairlay (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Meine Güte, ich hab auch schon warten müssen, wo ist das Prob.? Bis jetzt hat sich doch immer rausgestellt, das alles im grünen Bereich ist, oder nicht? Ausserdem sind es nun wirklich noch ein paar Tage hin, bis es losgehen soll.
Also ich persönlich finde es klasse, das sich Japanrot darum kümmert. Also lasst doch mal etwas Ruhe einkehren und uns auf die Ausfahrt freuen. Das schlimmste für alle wäre, das w i r Bordies es versauen. 
So, nun aber gut und bitte wieder Frieden hier...wir wollen schliesslich zusammen raus und Spass auf dem Boot haben.


----------



## Sylverpasi (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Klar Fairplay, ist ja auch in meinem Interesse, aber wenn man vom ersten Tag an keine oder besser gesagt sehr spährlich Info´s bekommt und immer nachfragen muss, vergeht einem die Lust auf so eine Tour! Dann wird man noch angelabert, warum man nicht geduldig auf die Tour warten kann. Das kann ich nicht verstehen. Wir machen uns einen Kopf, wie das alles gehen soll und man bekommt keine Antwort bezgl. der Jugendherrberge.


----------



## Fairlay (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Also aus meiner Sicht fehlt jetzt nur noch die Reservierung der Jugendherberge, oder?|kopfkrat Bei noch ausstehenden 60 Tagen. Das schwerste, noch einen Termin auf der Mille zu  finden ist auch geschafft. Das Glas ist also mehr als halb voll. Ich verstehe ja, das Du noch etwas ungestühm bist, war ich bis 30 auch Jetzt müssen wir Japanrot noch fragen, ob er das mit der Herberge schon in die Hand genommen hat, oder ihm das jemand abnehmen soll, der vielleicht etwas mehr Zeit hat und dann haben wir es:q
Auf das mich hier niemand falsch versteht, ich will doch nur Angeln #a und keinen Stress, sonst wär ich doch Schachspieler geworden
Ich würde mich freuen, wenn wir jetzt anfangen würden uns Gedanken über das Angeln und Ageltechniken auf der Mille zu machen.


----------



## Sylverpasi (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Das haben wir doch auch schon versucht zu fragen, aber es kommt nichts rüber... Klar bin ich total heiß auf diese Tour. Und deshalb hätte ich und einige andere das Thema schnellstens unter Dach und Fach. Tut mir auch leid, dass ich so ungestühm bin. Ich will doch nur ANGELN........


----------



## astacus (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Hallo,
wir sollten JapanRot echt dankbar sein. Wer alles ruckzuck haben will sollte ne Tour beim einem Veranstalter buchen. 

Leider ist die Technik hier ins Hintertreffen gekommen.

Ich habe mir da neben dem Pilken folgende Montage ausgedacht:

Beifänger an 80 Schnur, Schlitten mit 300-500 gr Stabblei, 1 m Vorfach mit 80 Schnur, Haken so ab 5/0. mit Leuchtschlauch, Spinnerblatt, Oktoupus.
Runter kommt die Montage mit 25er Dyneema an einer Penn Never Crack + Penn GTI 321.

Grüße
Astacus


----------



## Sylverpasi (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ja genau. Wir sollten echt dankbar sein, dass er sich überhaupt meldet.  Ist nicht böse gemeint Japan........  
Man ich wollte doch nur, dass sich die Leute hier mal unterhalten, aber es passiert nichts. Ich sage jetzt nichts mehr zu diesem Thema, sonst werd ich noch ausgeschlossen....... :m
Bei einem OH-Nemo wäre das nie soweit gekommen


----------



## astacus (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Hallo Sylverpasi
das meinte ich nicht damit!!!
Ich bin ihm dafür dankbar dass er die Sache angeleiert hat. Zum Angeln gehört eben auch geduld. Nächstes Jahr bist Du dran.

Grüße
Astacus


----------



## Sylverpasi (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Moin Astacus 
Ich lach mich schlapp. Kann ich gerne machen, da weiß ich wenigstens, dass das schnell und zuverlässig klappt!!!! Wenn ihr wollt, dass ein Unruheherd weniger sein soll, dann sagt es und ihr könnt ohne mich weiterplanen. Da hab ich am wenigsten ein Prob mit. Man begreift das denn keiner??? Ich wollte doch nur, dass man sich hier unterhält. Tipps und Tricks weiter gibt und nicht, dass das Thema 5 Wochen nicht hochgeholt wird.  #q


----------



## symphy (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@hayabusa
ich glaube da hast du gewaltig was in falschen hals bekommen .
wieso nicht abwarten kann , ist es nicht der sinn eines forums meinungen fragen und antworten zu schreiben ????|kopfkrat 

so kenne ich foren
 , anscheinend soll hier kein wort fallen und alle sollen deiner meinung am besten nichts zu diesem thema sagen .
ist aber nicht meine art zu schweigen wenn ich was fragen will dann wird es mir keiner verbieten !

man anders rum gesagt verstehe ich das nicht das sich mit glück mal 3-5 leute an diesem tread beteiligen wo doch 20 mitkommen .

ich sehe es nicht anders als sylverpasi der einfach die unterhaltung sucht mit den menschen mit den man rausfahren will , und es kommt garnichts rüber,eigentlich schade den mann könnte im vorfeld schon mal über viele sachen schnacken und sich vielecht mal den einen oder anderen tipp rüberwachsen lassen.

vieleicht kommt mal leben in die bude hoffe nicht dass es genau so schweigsam an bord werden wird , wie hier im tread.

@japan verbindung ist angekommen überweise dioe tage kohle an dich , wenn du mir vieleicht noch sagen könntest wie es mit der restbezahlung aussieht , was ich dich schon vorgestern fragte und keine antwort bekam obwohl du geschrieben hast und es anscheinend nicht für wichtig hälst mal ne banale frage zu beantworten ,>für dich es ist nicht böse gemeint würde es gerne wissen und es ist doch wohl nicht verboten zu fragen , falls es irgendjamanden stören sollte das ich wieder was frage , kann ich nur drüber lachen ,echt !!!
Gruß MArtin


----------



## haukep (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

O man, was für ein Stress. Dennis hat aber schon recht, ich bin auch schon am zweifeln (gewesen) ob ich mitkomme.


----------



## JapanRot (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

hier ist was los...
So..ich habe jetzt mal alle Fragen durchgeschaut und werde sie nun der Reihe nach beantworten:
1. Jugendherberge: Ich werde die Aufgabe an Olaf (Hayabusa) weitergeben, schliesslich hatten wir beide die Idee und ich muss ja nicht unbedingt alles alleine organisieren oder ?
2. Eis & Restbezahlung: Ich habe gestern Steve eine eMail mit den Fragen geschrieben und bis dato noch keine Antwort bekommen wie das mit der Bezalung der restlichen Kohle aussieht oder ob es irgendwo Eis zum kühlen der Fische gibt. Sobald eine Antwort kommt, poste ich das natürlich.
@Fairlay: Ich habe einen deiner Kumpels von der Liste genommen. Danke für die Erinnerung.

So...und jetzt mal etwas allgemeines:
Als ich am 7.12.05 den Thread eröffnet habe, war es eine reine Meinungsumfrage wie das Stimmungsbild aussieht so eine Tour zu unternehmen. Es fanden sich schnell Interessenten und ich wurde gelöchert wann ich denn ENDLICH das Schiff buche.
Bis dato war es trotzdem nur eine Umfrage, vielleicht hätte ich das nochmal betonen sollen. Um nicht noch mehr Umfrieden aufkommen zu lassen habe ich also das Schiff gebucht obwohl sich noch nichtmal 20 Interessenten gefunden haben.  |kopfkrat 
Dann hat Steve die Rechnung an mich wohl ein paar Tage später als an andere verschickt...und wieder bin ich der Buhmann  ;+ 

Ihr müsst doch auch mal etwas eingestehen. Sobald sich etwas WICHTIGES neues ergeben hat, habe ich es veröffentlicht. |bla: 
Ich habe leider einfach nicht die Zeit dazu den ganzen Tag hier im Forum zu sein und mich z.B. über Montagen fürs Riff oder über andere Sachen zu unterhalten. Also komme ich nur dann hinein wenn es etwas neues gibt.
In der vorweihnachtszeit kam da noch die ständige Nachtschicht und wie ihr wisst ein paar wochen urlaub dazu die das ganze noch erschwert haben.

Ich freue mich riesig auf die Tour mit euch und mache 3 Kreuze wenn wir endlich abends bei einem lecker Tuborg zusammensitzen und darüber lachen können. Denn wie schon gesagt wurde...WIR WOLLEN DOCH NUR ANGELN

Das sich hier nur wenige Leute im Thread beteiligen liegt leider auch nicht in meiner Hand und bereitet mir auch ein bisschen bauchweh wenn ich bedenke das hier eine Rechnung über insgesamt 2520,-EUR auf meinem Schreibtisch liegt.

Aber Fakt ist ja auch: Sind am 04.02.05 nicht 840,- EUR auf Steve´s Konto überwiesen, platzt die Tour sowieso. Und wie es bis jetzt aussieht darf ich für die 2 fehlenden Plätze wohl erstmal in Vorkasse gehen.  #q 

Wie wollen wir es handhaben wenn es wirklich nicht mehr als 18 Leute werden. Bei wieviel Leuten liegt die Schmerzgrenze um die Kosten auf alle umzulegen, wenn noch Leute abspringen ?


So...jetzt hat sich aber mal einer Gedanken gemacht.

Und jetzt haben wir uns wieder alle lieb  :l  :l  :l 

Liebe Grüße
Maik


----------



## Sylverpasi (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Jo jetzt haben wir uns wieder lieb!  Ich denke, dass wir noch 2 Leute zusammen bekommen. Ich werde mich darum kümmern, wenn es recht ist? 2 werde ich noch finden und sei es das letzte, was ich tue....... Sollte es tatsächlich so sein, dass nur 18 Leute mitkommen, werden wir schon gütlich eine Einigung bezgl. der Mehrkosten finden. Mach Dir mal keine Sorgen. Die 840€ wirst Du schon bald haben.


----------



## JapanRot (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Jaaaaaaaa.... darfst dich drum kümmern. 

Hey....ich schreibe sofort zurück...ich werd´ doch nicht etwa krank ;-)
könntest Bernhard (Ms.Forelle Kpt) mal anmailen...der ist da auch immer ganz spitz drauf


----------



## Sylverpasi (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				JapanRot schrieb:
			
		

> *In die Jugendherberge wollen:*
> (01)-- Japanrot
> (02)-- Hayabusa
> (03)-- Sylverpasi +Krankenschwester  #h
> ...




Ich hoffe ja, dass Ihr das auch klar macht mit dem Zimmerservice für Martin und der Krankenschwester für mich....... Ich werde nach dem Drillen viele Schmerzen in verschieden Muskelbereichen haben, die wegmassiert werden müssen. Sollte das nicht klappen, muss einer von euch ran und das wollt ihr doch nicht oooder???? |supergri  #6  :m


----------



## JapanRot (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@Sylverpasi: Die Fische haben den Thread mitverfolgt...bei dir beisst keiner mehr ;-) hehe...sorry den konnte ich mir jetzt nicht verkneifen ;-)


----------



## Sylverpasi (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Dann muss ich beim Gaffen helfen. Das reicht für Muskelverspannungen


----------



## Laggo (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Moin moin,

Tragt mich mal bitte auch auf der Liste für die Jugendherberge ein |wavey: 

@JapanRot

Geld ist unterwegs :m 

Gruß Laggo


----------



## Reppi (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Jetzt wo ihr euch alle wieder lieb habt, kommt bei mir die Lust auf die Tour auch wieder durch  
Ich auch bitte in die Herberge !
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Fairlay (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Moin zusammen,

was wollen wir eigentlich machen? Wrackangeln, "normal" auf Riff, oder beides?  |kopfkrat  Ok, etwas hängt das natürlich schon vom Wetter  :v  ab, aber es geht mir mal um das "Grundsätzliche"


----------



## haukep (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ich denke, dass das der Kpt. kurzfristig entscheiden wird - Wind und Strömung usw. oder?!


----------



## Hayabusa (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

ok, kümmere mich um jugendherberge
werde aber vor nächsten montag nicht dazu kommen


----------



## JapanRot (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Honeyball hat mir gerade eine P.N. geschickt das er zwecks Magenschonung
lieber doch nicht mitkommt.
Ich hoffe jetzt versteht ihr was ich meine... ;-)

Also..noch 3 offene Plätze.
Ihr wollt Spaß & dicke Fische ?? Dann nix wie anmelden für die Tour...wird ein Riesenspaß !!


----------



## astacus (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Hallo Hayabusa,
ich brauchen einen Platz in der Herberge für die Nacht vom 19.03 auf den 20.03. Also eine Nacht.

Viele Grüße
Astacus


----------



## Honeyball (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				JapanRot schrieb:
			
		

> Honeyball hat mir gerade eine P.N. geschickt das er zwecks Magenschonung
> lieber doch nicht mitkommt.
> Ich hoffe jetzt versteht ihr was ich meine... ;-)



Hi zusammen,

wer mich auf der Forelle erlebt hat, kann es vielleicht nachvollziehen, dass ich kneife, die anderen können sich ja das betreffende Bild nochmal dort anschauen  :v 

Auf jeden Fall wünsche ich Euch viel Spaß und jede Menge dicke Fische sowie denjenigen, die es nötig haben, ein paar nette dänische Masseusen für die strapazierte Muskulatur und die mehr oder weniger müden Glieder  :m


----------



## JapanRot (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Wollen alle die in der Jugendherberge sind nur die Nacht vom 19-20.03 ?
Denke ja, oder ?

Es schneit, es schneit kommt alle aus dem Haus,... die Welt die Welt sie sieht gepudert aus... ;-)


----------



## Sylverpasi (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Jo Japan...... Bull+Vatti, Henne und ich wollen auch nur eine Nacht. 

@Honeyball Verdammt schade, dass Du nicht mitkommst.......Wir hätten bestimmt viel zu lachen gehabt.......! Ich werde Foto´s von den weiblichen dänischen Masseusen machen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!!!


----------



## haukep (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Jo, ich nehme dann auch nur eine Nacht.


----------



## symphy (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@sylverpasi,

vieleicht kommt norman noch mit er ist dabei sein schein zu machen , wenn er es hinkriegt und auch noch in der zeit liegt schleppen wir ihn mit ,schnack ihn mal an .

ich tus immer wieder der muß scharf wie ne rasierklinge werden LOLOLOL
@all
Freu mich das es sich alles gelegt hat hier , wie schön !!!;-)

penne auch nur eine nacht in der herrberge
geld geht die woche noch raus .

Gruß Martin


----------



## Sylverpasi (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

So kurze Info an Japan..... Ich habe ebend überwiesen.


----------



## Fairlay (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Also wir auch nur eine Nacht


----------



## Reppi (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ich auch nur einen one-night-stand in der Herberge  
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Sylverpasi (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich auch nur einen one-night-stand in der Herberge
> Gruß Uwe



Aber nicht mit meiner Masseuse....... :m. Die darf nur meinen Muskel entspannen.


----------



## JapanRot (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> ...darf nur meinen Muskel entspannen.


Welchen ???     

Gut...alle nur diesen einen Tag...ich denke das wollen alle Jugendherbergler so...hätte ja sein können das ihr das komplett anders vorhabt. vielen dank

So....die ersten Überweisungen sind da: (poste ich auch auf der ersten Seite)

Astacus
Bulli+Dad

Sylverpasi...deine wird dann ja wohl auch noch eintrudeln wenn du gestern überwiesen hast.


----------



## JapanRot (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

so...Laggo´s 42 Okken sind auch gerade eingetrudelt...ich mache mich jetzt erstmal auf den Weg zur Arbeit.

Bis später JunX


----------



## JapanRot (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

und wieder ist ein schwung überweisungen eingegangen...
Symphy 42 EUR
Fairlay 84 EUR

Vielen Dank für die schnellen Überweisungen


----------



## Sylverpasi (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Man man man, wo bleibt meine Überweisung. Trinken die auf der Bank nur Kaffee und spiele Strippoker???? Geht ja gar nicht....... Muss ja morgen gebucht werden. Bei mir ist es schon abgegangen.


----------



## JapanRot (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Trinken die auf der Bank nur Kaffee und spielen Strippoker????


Die müssen mit was anderen beschäftigt sein...denn das mache ich ja hier auf der Arbeit schon   #6 
Hab gerade nochmal geschaut..nix da...
Vielleicht sollte ich mal die Spam Liste auf meinem Konto ausschalten  |supergri  |supergri


----------



## Sylverpasi (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Hahaha ............


----------



## Reppi (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Gut ich oute mich........
Meine Überweisung geht erst morgen raus......lebe hier auf´m Lande


----------



## JapanRot (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

es sei die verziehen ;-)
zwischendurch mal was zum lachen:
http://www.lunatic-webdesign.de/gallery/album03


----------



## Sylverpasi (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ich liebe Nokia JAPAN!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## symphy (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Hallo,

das ist ja echt erstaunlich das geld schon drauf ist habe heute nach mittag erst eingezahlt und wollte hier dieses reinschreiben ;.-))

dabei ist schon eingegangen trotz dorfsparkasse.

nette pics habe mir ein gegrinst ,lol

gruß noch an die besatzung hier.

martin|laola:


----------



## Sylverpasi (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Hi Martin Du fehlst im MSN........... Diskus ist fast wieder fit DICKER!!!!!


----------



## haukep (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Nette Bilder *weglach*


----------



## Sylverpasi (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Hör auf zu lachen Hauke....Freu Dich anders. Überweis lieber  Wehe Du springst ab!!!!!!! Wir wissen, wo Du wohnst.........:m


----------



## haukep (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Waaaaas? MODERATOREN: EINE DROHUNG!!!!! Das verstößt aber eindeutig gegen die Regeln


----------



## Sylverpasi (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Das war niiiiemals ne Drohung... Das war eher eine feste Zusage, dass wie Dich abholen kommen


----------



## haukep (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Achso  Aber was Du nicht weißt ist, dass ich nebenbei Astronaut bin und dann einfach eine Mission zu den äußeren Ringen unternehmen werde


----------



## Sylverpasi (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Dann schieß ich Dich vom Himmel. Du musst aber bald überweisen. Sonst bist Du im Verzug und das kostet das eine oder andere #g!!!


----------



## JapanRot (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

So Dennis...deine Überweisung ist auch drauf..ThanX


----------



## Sylverpasi (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Na sauber. Da haben die Leutz von der Bank endlich mal ihre Arbeit aufgenommen. Jetzt kann fast nichts mehr schief gehen........... Wollen wir nicht schon morgen fahren. Die Sachen sind gepackt!


----------



## oh-nemo (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Sacht mol Jungs im Hinterstübchen rumort es die ganze Zeit bei mir.
Ein Plätzchen wär ja noch frei,gelle?Soll noch keine Zusage sein,bin noch am hin und her überlegen 
Wie fahren eigentlich die Küstenjungs nach DK?
Hätte da noch jemand Platz im Auto?
Freu mich schon auf antworten :q


----------



## Bulli (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Moin Jörg!!

Ein Platz ist noch frei ! 
Dennis fährt mit seinem Kombi und mein Vatti mit seinem Bus#6 
Also überleg nicht zu lange 


Gruss Björn


----------



## Sylverpasi (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Jörg also bei mir fahren bis jetzt Henne, Hauke und Martin mit. Ein Platz ist noch frei bei mir. Meld Dich doch an. Los geb Dir einen Ruck. Ich werde auch auf Dich achten und aufpassen ..........


----------



## Hendrik (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Hey Jörg, was gibt es da noch großartig zu überlegen??   Wir wollen Dich dabei haben, also los  :q  :q  :q


----------



## oh-nemo (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Jörg also bei mir fahren bis jetzt Henne, Hauke und Martin mit. Ein Platz ist noch frei bei mir. Meld Dich doch an. Los geb Dir einen Ruck. Ich werde auch auf Dich achten und aufpassen ..........


Moin Dennis

meinst nich das das n büschen eng werden würde, bin aber wirklich am grübeln |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat


----------



## Bulli (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Dennis
> 
> meinst nich das das n büschen eng werden würde, bin aber wirklich am grübeln |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat


 
Kannst auch bei mir und Vatti mit fahren:m 

Gruss Björn


----------



## oh-nemo (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Hendrik schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Jörg, was gibt es da noch großartig zu überlegen??   Wir wollen Dich dabei haben, also los  :q  :q  :q


Henner
morgen machen wir erst mal die Bayern nass :q :q
Eigentlich liegt es nur noch am bequemen Hin- und zurückfahren. 

Maren braucht das Auto sonst würde ich selber fahren.


----------



## oh-nemo (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				bulli schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst auch bei mir und Vatti mit fahren:m
> 
> Gruss Björn


gebongt, bin dabei. wo kann ich überweisen :m


----------



## Hendrik (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Na also, geht doch  :m  :m


----------



## oh-nemo (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Mit Jugend :q Herberge büdde |wavey:
Das letzte mal war ich 1976 auf Sylt in der JH


----------



## JapanRot (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

na also..geht doch
Super Jörg, ich freu mich.
Bankdaten sind per P.N. an dich raus

Maik


----------



## Laggo (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Mensch Nemojörg seh zu das Du mitkommst,ich könnte Dich und vielleicht auch Reppi ja irgendwo auflesen :m


----------



## oh-nemo (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Laggo schrieb:
			
		

> Mensch Nemojörg seh zu das Du mitkommst,ich könnte Dich und vielleicht auch Reppi ja irgendwo auflesen :m


Hi Leuchtfeuer |wavey:
Dangge für´s Angebot.Hier aus "meiner" Gegend fährt schon Bully und sein Vaddi,und,und und,....nach "oben".
Muss das noch genau abschnacken mit Bully, aber ich glaube das geit kloar das ich mit den Ost-Holsteinern fahre.
Freu mich schon auf Euch Halunken #h
Wird bestimmt lustig.


@Japan
Was ist eigenlich mit unserer Knete wenn das Wetter nicht mitspielt?


----------



## JapanRot (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				MS-Mille Vertrag schrieb:
			
		

> Die Reederei behält sich das Recht vor, die Ausfahrt auf Grund von Wetterverhältnissen, Reperation  des Schiffes oder anderen unvorhersehbaren Verhätnisse  abzusagen....
> Wenn die Ausfahrt von der Reederei abgesagt wird, erhalten Sie Ihre Bezahlung zurück.



Biddeschön  #6


----------



## oh-nemo (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Andreas Thomsen schrieb:
			
		

> Ich? Nie nich Jörg #h ! 24 Stunden bei evtl. Hardcore-Seegang auf der Nordsee das wäre nix für mich |scardie:
> 
> Gruß
> Andreas


Hi Andy |wavey:
Es hat sich ja jetzt rausgestellt das es keine 24 Std. Tour ist.
Los gib Dir einen Ruck


----------



## Sylverpasi (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Jörg ich freue mich riesig, dass Du Dich auch noch rechtzeitig durchgerungen hast, mitzukommen. Das gibt der Tour noch einen weiteren besonderen Bonbon!!!! Das mit Andy müssen wir per PN klären, da er sich hier in diesem Thema nicht blicken lässt.

Jetzt zum technischen..... Hast Du Gerätschaften für das Unterfangen? Wenn nicht, müssen wir mal schauen, wo wir die Sachen für Dich herbekommen. Ich meine nicht unbedingt kaufen, sondern ausleihen. Hier wird ja sicherlich jemand dabei sein, der die eine oder andere Rute für Dich über hat. Das bekommen wir mit Sicherheit für Dich hin.

Wenn Du möchtest, dann geb ich Dir auch was von meiner hoffentlich schon längst bestellen weiblichen dänischen Masseuse ab. Gegen eine 6 stündige Massage nach dem Pumpen sollte eigentlich nichts einzuwenden sein, gelle ?


----------



## Sylverpasi (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

*@Ramon und Stefanwitteborg * was ist mit euch? Ihr meldet euch ja auch nicht mehr  |kopfkrat. Wat los???  |wavey:  :m


----------



## Reppi (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Gevadder Ostholstein auch dabei..... :q 
Super Jörg !
Ich fahre im Moment noch mit meinen Kampfstern Galaktica ( 7 Sitzer) alleine |kopfkrat 
Also Laggo, da müßen wir was machen...


----------



## Hayabusa (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

moin moin
anfrage bei diversen jugendherbergen/pensionen läuft
sobald ich die angebote bekomme melde ich mich ....


----------



## Sylverpasi (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Wunderbar Hayabusa! Ich find es richtig klasse, dass das Thema jetzt läuft. Dickes Danke an euch beiden #6. Aber bitte anfragen, was mit der Masseuse ist........


----------



## JapanRot (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Bzgl. Masseuse bin ich gerade mit meiner Perle am verhandeln ;-)

Mit euch teil´ ich doch fast alles, Kumpels ;-)


----------



## Hayabusa (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

ok, ich nehme dann aber eine asiatische massage


----------



## Sylverpasi (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				JapanRot schrieb:
			
		

> Bzgl. Masseuse bin ich gerade mit meiner Perle am verhandeln ;-)
> 
> Mit euch teil´ ich doch fast alles, Kumpels ;-)



Da bräuchte ich mal ein Foto per PN.........


----------



## Sylverpasi (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> *@Ramon und Stefanwitteborg * was ist mit euch? Ihr meldet euch ja auch nicht mehr  |kopfkrat. Wat los???  |wavey:  :m



Die Frage möchte ich noch einmal hochholen........ |kopfkrat


----------



## haukep (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Da bräuchte ich mal ein Foto per PN.........




Ich sag nix  |bla:  |uhoh:  |uhoh:    :m


----------



## Sylverpasi (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Wie meinst Du das Hauke???? Ich will doch vorher sehen, wer mich beglücken darf....


----------



## haukep (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ich weiß, fand das Posting nur lustig


----------



## oh-nemo (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> Gevadder Ostholstein auch dabei..... :q
> Super Jörg !
> Ich fahre im Moment noch mit meinen Kampfstern Galaktica ( 7 Sitzer) alleine |kopfkrat
> Also Laggo, da müßen wir was machen...


Uwe #h Ist ja schon ne Gute Mannschaft an Bord :m 
Da kann meine Teilnahme auch nix mehr dran ändern 

@All
Wenn das Wetter/Wind eine Ausfahrt nicht zulassen sollte,was is´n dann angesagt?
Brandung oder Molenangeln :q ?


----------



## Sylverpasi (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Dann fahren wir nicht hoch. Wir gekommen einen Tag vorher Bescheid, wie die Wetterlage ist.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@sylverpasi: bin schon die ganze Zeit am grübeln...es hat sich herausgestellt das an diesem Wochenende ne große Familienfeier angesagt ist...und wenn ich dann nicht da bin, freut sich keiner...nur ich...aber ich mache jetzt Nägel mit Köpfen und sage euch Montag Bescheid!!!

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Sylverpasi (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Alles klar Stefan. Ich dachte nur, dass Du uns vergessen hättest.


----------



## oh-nemo (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt zum technischen..... Hast Du Gerätschaften für das Unterfangen? Wenn nicht, müssen wir mal schauen, wo wir die Sachen für Dich herbekommen. Ich meine nicht unbedingt kaufen, sondern ausleihen. Hier wird ja sicherlich jemand dabei sein, der die eine oder andere Rute für Dich über hat. Das bekommen wir mit Sicherheit für Dich hin.


Hab n büschen Norwegengeschirr,is wohl O.K. oder ?
Dann zum Spasshaben meine Ostsee-Soft-Pilkrute :q
Ich denke mal das wir uns vorher nochmal darüber unterhalten sollten was sonst noch an Tackle so mitmuss(Naturködermässig) :m


			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du möchtest, dann geb ich Dir auch was von meiner hoffentlich schon längst bestellen weiblichen dänischen Masseuse ab. Gegen eine 6 stündige Massage nach dem Pumpen sollte eigentlich nichts einzuwenden sein, gelle


Ich glaub |kopfkrat da gibts n lüdden mit dem Nudelholz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 von meiner Süssen :q


----------



## Sylverpasi (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Jo aber ne Soft-Pilke dort oben..... ob das sooo gut ist weiß ich nicht. Norgegeschirr ist sehr gut. Naturködertechnisch bringe ich viele Heringe und Horni´s mit. Wenn das nichts bringt, müssen wir kleinere frischgefangene Fischis nehmen. Was möchtest Du noch so wissen........


----------



## JapanRot (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

o.k...jetzt wurde ich so oft nach einem Foto von eurer Masseuse gefragt. Dann soll es nicht länger ein Geheimnis bleiben  :q 
So Leute...aber immer schön hinten anstellen. Die gute weiß das sie ein ganz schönes Geschoss ist und nutzt das gnadenlos aus.  #6 
Muhahahahahaha.....


----------



## hornhechteutin (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Moin Moin ,
ich bin sauer   . Wenn  ich das hier so lesen , dann könnte ich schon wieder  :v und  :c  . Warum hab ich mich nur zur Weiterbildung gemeldet |kopfkrat ? Jetzt verpasse ich so was  #q . Aber beim nächstem mal bin ich dabei  #6 .



Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Sylverpasi (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

BOOOAAHHHHH 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!! Dann laß Jörg mal lieber ran......

Aber wenn das Deine Perle ist, dann tust Du mir unendlich leid!!!! Das kannst Du mir aber glauben löl HAMMER!!!!!


----------



## oh-nemo (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				JapanRot schrieb:
			
		

> o.k...jetzt wurde ich so oft nach einem Foto von eurer Masseuse gefragt. Dann soll es nicht länger ein Geheimnis bleiben  :q
> So Leute...aber immer schön hinten anstellen. Die gute weiß das sie ein ganz schönes Geschoss ist und nutzt das gnadenlos aus.  #6
> Muhahahahahaha.....




Japan,Du bist ein echter Kumpel und teilst einfach alles mit uns :q
Aber Deine Braut ist so niedlich da lassen wir Dir doch den Vortritt


----------



## Sylverpasi (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Jörg stimmt es jetzt tatsächlich, dass Du mitkommen willst??? Wie kommt der Sinneswandel?


----------



## JapanRot (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

die taugt aber auch an Bord...die kann dir astreine Flatterheringe basteln. in den mund einlegen, nur schwanzflosse rausgucken lassen, den mund schliessen und dann mit nem festen Ruck durch die dezente Zahnlücke ziehen..tada...fertig ist der Flatterhering.
Doch selbst als Schnurknippser macht Sie eine gute Figur...also...was will man mehr.
Muss nur schauen ob sie zeit hat. sie arbeitet nämlich in der Disco und locht die Verzehrkarten  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Sylverpasi (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Das hier ist jetzt mein 103tes Posting zu diesem Thread..... Absoluter Oberhammer. Hab mal alle gezählt. Krass, wie man sich in ein Thema reinsteigern kann.......


----------



## oh-nemo (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Jörg stimmt es jetzt tatsächlich, dass Du mitkommen willst??? Wie kommt der Sinneswandel?


Ich wollte doch auchmal einen schönes Wochenende mit Euch erleben ohne irgendwelche Organisatorischen Dinge zu erledigen.Einfach mal n richtiges ""Männerwochenende" mit ein paar netten Anglerkumpels durchziehen.
Der Job und die Family zehren doch auch so das man sich sowas auch mal gönnen sollte.
Ausserdem ist das Riff für mich eine Herausforderung.Da war ich schliesslich noch nie und wollte schon länger dort mal hin.
Ausserdem wartet da vor irgeneinem Wrack vielleicht ja der Fisch meines Lebens :m


----------



## haukep (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Sicherlich sogar Jörg  #6  Wir werden da schon den einen oder anderen dicken Dorsch auf die Planken werfen, da bin ich sicher  :m  Aber die Masseuse....o man, ich habe Angst


----------



## Sylverpasi (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wollte doch auchmal einen schönes Wochenende mit Euch erleben ohne irgendwelche Organisatorischen Dinge zu erledigen.Einfach mal n richtiges ""Männerwochenende" mit ein paar netten Anglerkumpels durchziehen.
> Der Job und die Family zehren doch auch so das man sich sowas auch mal gönnen sollte.
> Ausserdem ist das Riff für mich eine Herausforderung.Da war ich schliesslich noch nie und wollte schon länger dort mal hin.
> Ausserdem wartet da vor irgeneinem Wrack vielleicht ja der Fisch meines Lebens :m



Du solltest Dir bis dato einen neuen Nicknamen aneignen, denn es wäre doch äußerst schade, wenn Du dort auch die Nemo´s fängst, wie bei uns an den Stränden........ :q  :m


----------



## symphy (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

hallo,

die massuese ist ja der hammer wenn der zimmerservice auch so ausschaut ,mann das wird heiß werden #6 

martin grüß


----------



## JapanRot (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*







*Hmhh...Symphy scheint mit dem Zimmerservice Glück gehabt zu haben...*

 :c  :c  :c  :c


----------



## Sylverpasi (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Mooooooment ICH melde schon einmal hiermit auf der Stelle mein Recht an!!!!! Das ist meine Masseuse. Oder ist das Deine Perle????? Alter Schwede.........


----------



## JapanRot (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

tz tz tz....MEINE Masseuse... *schimpf*

So Mädels...ich gehe jetzt inne Disse... und die süße kommt mit  #6


----------



## Sylverpasi (22. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Dann bestell schöne Grüsse und sag Deiner Maus, dass sie auf der Tour herzlich willkommen ist.... Viel Spaß in der Disse!


----------



## Blauortsand (22. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Tja Jungens hätten wir man auf der Orca 3 gebucht dort habe ich vorletztes Jahr auf einer Mehrtagestour die nette Bekanntschaft mit dieser dame gemacht, die sich dort hervorragend um mein leibliches Wohl kümmerte so dass ich ganz entspannt fischen konnte - war echt `ne Nette!!!


----------



## haukep (22. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ist aber nich dieselbe wie da oben oder?!


----------



## Sylverpasi (22. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Blauortsand schrieb:
			
		

> Tja Jungens hätten wir man auf der Orca 3 gebucht dort habe ich vorletztes Jahr auf einer Mehrtagestour die nette Bekanntschaft mit dieser dame gemacht, die sich dort hervorragend um mein leibliches Wohl kümmerte so dass ich ganz entspannt fischen konnte - war echt `ne Nette!!!



Ich will umbuchen manmanman!!!!! Ist das die Tochter vom Skipper, Jelle..... Wie war die Nacht nach dem Angeln


----------



## symphy (22. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

so,
mit dem zimmerservice nehme ich 3 nächte in der herrberge     

bitte für ausreichend kühle getränke sorgen .................

@sylverpasi 
du wolltest massiert werden und hast doch eine süsse bekommen ich gebe mich damit zufrieden was der zimmerservice hergibt , bin ja bescheiden  LOLOLOL

:g 

gruß martin


----------



## haukep (22. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ich nehme dann übrigens auch den Zimmerservice


----------



## mahi (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ihr sollt Euch auf das *"Angeln"* konzentrieren!

Da oben steht zurzeit soviel Dorsch, daß die Angelkutter mit ihren Netzen ihre Quote an einem einzigen Tag erfüllen. Wenn das keine Aussichten für Euch sind.
Wie gesagt, hätte mich gerne beteiligt, reise aber erst an dem Wochenende an, komme aber am 20.03. 16.00 in den Hafen um mal zu "gucken".


Max
www.danmark-hochseeangeln.de


----------



## symphy (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@mahi,

moin,
fährst du auch zum angeln da hoch ?
nett von dir das du uns mit so guten aussichten erfreuen kannst .

gruß martin


----------



## Sylverpasi (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Das hört sich seeeehr gut an. Hoffentlich hat da jemand gewisses Erbahmen mit uns!!!! Das Wetter muss nur stimmen und dann geht die Post ab..... 

@Martina.... Was ist mit Norman???? Ist er schon scharf wie´n Rettig????


----------



## mahi (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Klar fahr ich auchzum angeln hoch. Das mache ich 2 - 3 Mal im Jahr. Habe dann immer die Familie dabei. Ist schon fast wie eine zweite Heimat geworden und irgendwann möchen wir am liebsten ganz hoch ziehen. Hat bestimmte Gründe.

Das mit den Dorschen stimmt, habe vorhin noch mit Steve telefoniert der mir das sagte. Das Wasser ist zwar im Moment vom Sturm total aufgewühlt aber das wird sich noch geben. Für uns ist die Quote in so fern gut, da, wenn die Netzfischer ihre Quote erfüllt haben im Hafen bleiben und somit auch nicht so viele Kutter draussen sind.

Ansonsten wünsche ich Euch und auch mir im März gutes Wetter, daß sich die ganze Sache dann auch wirklich lohnt.

Habe vorhin ebenfalls noch über Euch gesprochen und gesagt daß ich im Forum die Eroberung der Mille mitbekommen habe.

Max
www.danmark-hochseeangeln.de


----------



## haukep (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Das klingt doch sehr gut, dann müssen die uns nur noch ein paar Dorsche drin lassen...


----------



## Sylverpasi (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				mahi schrieb:
			
		

> Habe vorhin ebenfalls noch über Euch gesprochen und gesagt daß ich im Forum die Eroberung der Mille mitbekommen habe.



Und, was hat Steve gesagt? Ich durfte ihn auch einmal kennenlernen! Wir standen mit ihm noch ne gute Std. nach unserer Anreise an der MS Mille und haben uns sehr gut mit ihm unterhalten. Er hat uns vieles übers Riff erzählt und gute Tipps gegeben. Er schenkte uns sogar noch 6 BLINKER-Ausgaben von 1996-2002. Klasse Kerl.......!!!!! #6


----------



## symphy (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@dennisse

norman wird wohl nicht mit ,er will nicht zusagen bevor er sein lappen nicht hat .
denke wenn er ihn in den händen hält wird er eh nicht mehr zu stoppen sein der vogel.

wenn bis dahin noch ein platz da ist wird er ihn wohl besetzen.

gruß martin


----------



## oh-nemo (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ich hoffe ja auch noch meinen Kumpel Jürgen alias Meeresangler-Oh an Bord zu sehen.
Los Jürgen,gib dir n Ruck.Wir werden auch abends nett beim Kräutertee zusammensitzen und über Weltpolitische Dinge diskutieren.....,oder auch nicht :q Kann auch ne schöne Mischung werden die wir uns da einatmen während über den näxten Angeltag palavert wird.Es wird geil.
Fette Plötzen,Brachsen und Karauschen warten darauf von uns aus der Tiefe hochgepumpt zu werden.
Oder wie heissen die Wrackteufel :q ???


----------



## Agalatze (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

ich bin ja auch noch am überlegen.
wenn der jörg seinen kräutertee so locker anbietet ist das
sicher interessant... hehe


----------



## oh-nemo (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin ja auch noch am überlegen.
> wenn der jörg seinen kräutertee so locker anbietet ist das
> sicher interessant... hehe


Oha,jetzt seh ich erst den zusammenhang,Kräutertee-einatmen |kopfkrat
Ne da wird nicht gekifft#d #d #d
Mit Mischung einatmen meinte ich ne Jimmy oder Woddie Mischung :q
Los Aga meld Dich an #h


----------



## Agalatze (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

ich dachte eigentlich du meintest den JÄGERMEISTER.


----------



## Sylverpasi (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Jungs ihr werdet nicht glücklich dort oben, wenn ihr den einen oder anderen Tee einnehmt!!!!! Das wird sich bitter rächen........glaubt mir!!!!


----------



## haukep (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Und wir rutschen dann drauf aus


----------



## JapanRot (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

-Träller-Modus an-:  Oh ich habe solche Sehnsucht...ich verliere den Verstand...ich will wieder an die Nordsee.... -Träller-Modus aus-

Ich will endlich wieder da hoch !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  #6  #6  #6  #6  #6  #6  #6


----------



## haukep (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Geht ja auch schon sehr bald los für eine ganze Menge Boardies...


----------



## Agalatze (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

obwohl mir fällt gerade auf, dass ich mich wohl doch nicht "vielleicht" anmelden werde.
an dem wochenende feier ich meinen geburtstag.
mist !!!


----------



## mahi (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Steve wusste schon Bescheid.
Ja, so ist Steve, er gibt alles für "seine Leute" und wenn es mal mit dem Wetter nicht klappt, er nicht rausfährt, man sich doch für einen anderen Kutter entscheidet, weil der trotzdem rausfährt, spätestens nach dem Törn weiß man dann warum er nicht gefahren ist. (Ich sage nur Tinker).  Mit dem Alkohol morgens früh würde ich lassen, es ist kalt und der Alk tut seinen Dienst indem er Euch am angeln hindert. Im Gegenteil, man versaut sich nicht nur selber, sondern den andern auch den Tag. Später dann, wenn man auf Temperatur gekommen ist, richtig voll im Geschehen ist schmeckt dann auch das Bier. Wer bis jetzt noch nicht mit der Mille gefahren ist wird den Kutter in guter Erinnerung behalten, denn Steve muß man live erlebt haben, denn so wie ihr ihn auf dem Bild in meiner HP sehen könnt, so ist er auch.
Das fängt morgens früh bei der Einweisung in den Kutter an, wo sind die Rettungswesten etc., Namen und Telefonnummern werden eingesammelt und im Hafen deponiert, man weiß ja nie, (jetzt nur keine Angst), das gehört dazu, macht eben auch nur Steve. Unter Deck sind zwei urige Räume in denen man sich bei der Fahrt aufhalten kann, je nach Wetterlage sehr angenehm, und wenn es dann los geht, dann hat Steve auch schon einen Plan für den Tag. Es kommt vor daß er Stellen anfährt und feststellt daß dort Netze stehen, dann ändert er spontan seinen Plan und fährt andere Stellen an. Seit darauf gefaßt, daß aus einer Rifftour ganz schnell eine Wracktour werden kann, denn an den Wracks stehen die wenigsten Netze. Sorgt für geeignetes Material, leichte und schwere Pilkrute, Stationär - und Multirolle im Gepäck, ihr könnt einen Ententeich haben aber auch ordentlich Drift, 500 g sind dann keine Seltenheit mehr.
Tipp:  Nehmt Euch Garnelen mit. (Skæled Reijer) heißen die. Bekommt ihr in Hirtshals bei Superbrugsen, nur menige Minuten vom Hafen entfernt. Da stehen die Bartelträger drauf. Wenns garnicht so richtig laufen will hänge ich immer mal eine Garnele an einen Beifänger und siehe da, der Erfolg läßt nicht lange auf sich warten.

Übrigens, wenn ihr Steve irgend etwas mitbringen wollt, er und ide Crew sind Leckermäuler die sich über Lakritz etc. freuen. Mit dem Alkohol hat er es nicht , er trinkt nicht, dafür raucht er wie ein Schlot und freut sich über Cigarillos (Dannemann speziale Brasil). Gruß von mir an ihn.

So daß wars erst mal wieder

Max


----------



## Sylverpasi (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> obwohl mir fällt gerade auf, dass ich mich wohl doch nicht "vielleicht" anmelden werde.
> an dem wochenende feier ich meinen geburtstag.
> mist !!!



Es gibt doch wohl nichts schöneres, als seinen Geburtstag mit uns Jungs zu feiern und dazu noch auf der Mille mit dicken Fischen..............  :q


----------



## Fairlay (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Tach zusammen,

das mit den Garnelen kenn ich auch. Jetzt auch gleich dazu meine Frage. Ist jemand schon frühzeitig vor Ort um welche besorgen zu können? Wir werden erst Sa. Morgen eintreffen und da werden die Shops noch zu haben. Falls alle erst so spät eintrudeln sollten wir Steve mal fragen.


----------



## mahi (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ja, Stve könnt ihr fragen, in der Regel besorgt er welche oder hat sogar welche vorrätig.Max


----------



## haukep (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt doch wohl nichts schöneres, als seinen Geburtstag mit uns Jungs zu feiern und dazu noch auf der Mille mit dicken Fischen..............  :q



Da kann ich eigentlich nur zustimmen. So ein richtiger "Anglergeburtstag" wär doch bestimmt das Richtige für Dich und darum MUSST Du einfach mit, keine Chance aus der Nummer rauszukommen... :m


----------



## mahi (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Noch mal auf das Wetter zu kommen:

Ihr könnt Euch per Internet grob auf dem laufenden halten
www.hirtshalshavn.dk , da den 2. Punkt *vejret vindstyrke, retning etc*. wählen, da seht ihr im linken Feld die mittlere und die höchste Windstärke in m/s. Grenze für Steve liegt bei 10 m/s und dann nur Küstenfahrt.
In der rechten Hälfte seht ihr die mittlere und die höchste Wellenhöhe.

Des weiteren könnt ihr auf den 3. Punkt *DMI* gehen, dort unter den Punkt *Vejr og hav* gehen, dann seht ihr für dort oben einen Wochenüberblick an dem man sich einigermaßen richten kann.

Letzte Maßnahme ist immer wieder das Gespräch mit Steve, da er entscheidet ob er fährt oder nicht, denn er sagt: Jeden Tag ist ein neues Wetter!

Max


----------



## oh-nemo (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				mahi schrieb:
			
		

> Noch mal auf das Wetter zu kommen:
> 
> Ihr könnt Euch per Internet grob auf dem laufenden halten
> www.hirtshalshavn.dk , da den 2. Punkt *vejret vindstyrke, retning etc*. wählen, da seht ihr im linken Feld die mittlere und die höchste Windstärke in m/s. Grenze für Steve liegt bei 10 m/s und dann nur Küstenfahrt.
> ...


Max,danke für Deine vielen nützlichen Hinweise.
Ich hab mir grade mal die Hirtshalshafen Seite angesehen.
Hilft bestimmt dem einen oder anderen.Mir auf jeden Fall :m
Melde Dich doch noch paarmal hier im Thread falls Du neue Infos hast.
Danke Jörg #h


----------



## JapanRot (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

So...Danke Reppi, deine Überweisung ist wohlbehalten bei mir angekommen !! 
 #6  #6 

@ Olaf (Hayabusa): schon was von den Jugendherbergen gehört ?


----------



## oh-nemo (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Hoffentlich haut es mit dem Wetter hin auf der 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tour.
Das ist meine einzige Sorge.


----------



## Agalatze (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Da kann ich eigentlich nur zustimmen. So ein richtiger "Anglergeburtstag" wär doch bestimmt das Richtige für Dich und darum MUSST Du einfach mit, keine Chance aus der Nummer rauszukommen... :m


 

nagut ich check das nochmal ab. muss erstmal sehen ob mich die ganzen dicktittigen blondinen hier gehen lassen würden :q


----------



## oh-nemo (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ey Aga was is denn ne


			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> dicktittige blondine  :q


gegen paar Dickbäuchige Dorsche :q


----------



## Agalatze (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

nagut das ist ein argument !!!


----------



## meeresangler-oh (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe ja auch noch meinen Kumpel Jürgen alias Meeresangler-Oh an Bord zu sehen.
> Los Jürgen,gib dir n Ruck.Wir werden auch abends nett beim Kräutertee zusammensitzen und über Weltpolitische Dinge diskutieren.....,oder auch nicht :q Kann auch ne schöne Mischung werden die wir uns da einatmen während über den näxten Angeltag palavert wird.Es wird geil.
> Fette Plötzen,Brachsen und Karauschen warten darauf von uns aus der Tiefe hochgepumpt zu werden.
> Oder wie heissen die Wrackteufel :q ???


 


Hallo Jörg,
ich würde gerne mitkommen :c , bin dan leider zum Angelurlaub mit 

Familie und Schwarger in DK auf Mon.

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## haukep (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Los Aga, komm schon


----------



## Sylverpasi (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Genau Gaga...äääähhmmm Aga! Aber denk dran, es wird kein Wettkampf .....


----------



## Agalatze (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

ich überlege mir das wie gesagt nochmal...
nicht das ich mich an den dorschdamen vergreife


----------



## haukep (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ich denke er entscheidet sich dafür, oder Dennis?


----------



## Hayabusa (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

bisher habe ich noch keine rückmeldung auf meiner anfrage bzgl. Übernachtung bekommen. Können die dänen kein deutsch oder englisch 

ich bleibe weiterhin am ball ......


----------



## Sylverpasi (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke er entscheidet sich dafür, oder Dennis?



Ich denke er kneift. Ich glaube, dass er soviel Adranalin nicht verkraften kann, wenn er die DICKEN pumpt............ :q


----------



## Sylverpasi (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Hayabusa schrieb:
			
		

> bisher habe ich noch keine rückmeldung auf meiner anfrage bzgl. Übernachtung bekommen. Können die dänen kein deutsch oder englisch
> 
> ich bleibe weiterhin am ball ......



Dickes R.E.S.P.E.C.T. für Deinen Einsatz, dass Du versucht, für uns einen optimalen Schlafplatz zu bekommen....... #6  #6  #6


----------



## symphy (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

vieleicht mal anrufen ?
bei der penne.

gruß martin#h


----------



## JapanRot (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Und wiedereinmal sind 2 Buchungen eingegangen.
Danke Jelle & Anhang ;-)

--------
Samstag gehts erstmal zur nur 20 Minuten entfernten "Jagd & Hund"... ich denke mal in Anbetracht das mal wieder eine Tour ansteht, solte ich lieber nur das Eintrittsgeld mitnehmen, sonst endet das noch in einem finaziellen disaster.  :c  :c  :c


----------



## Sylverpasi (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Sag mal Mike. Was ist mit dem Ramon? Hat der sich schon bei Dir gemeldet???? Oder hast Du ihn mal per PN angeschrieben? Hat sich der Stefanwittenborg sich schon gemeldet?


----------



## JapanRot (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Moinsen Dennis,

die beiden haben am 17.01. die P.N. gelesen.
Leider keine Reaktion.
Auf eine die ich heute verschickt habe, bis dato leider auch noch keinen Mucks  :c  :c 

Nächste Woche Mittwoch ist Buchungsschluss ! ! ! ! !
Haut rein Jungs  #h  #h  #h


----------



## Sylverpasi (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Was ist denn, wenn wir bis dahin keine 20 Männers sind????? Wie verfahren wir dann weiter.


----------



## Bulli (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist denn, wenn wir bis dahin keine 20 Männers sind????? Wie verfahren wir dann weiter.


 
Das würde ich auch gerne wissen ,fahren wir auch mit nur 16 Leuten los#h 

Gruss Björn


----------



## Sylverpasi (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Wenn ich mich nicht verrechnet habe und Henne, Haya, Hauke und Jörg überweisen sind wir insgesamt 16, die auf jeden Fall dabei sind........ Was ist mit den Mehrkosten?


----------



## oh-nemo (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Lasst uns mal den Kahn vollmachen.
Irgendwann ist ja auch mal gut mit Lustig :q €uronenmässig.
Hab ich es jetzt richtig mitbekommen es fehlen noch 4 People?
Bis der Kudder ablegt sind fast noch 2 Monate vergangen und bis dahin hat man noch 4 Dorschgeile Riff und Wrackangler "aufgetrieben"
Freu mich schon wie Bolle :q


----------



## Sylverpasi (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ich hoffe das stark, dass wir 20 werden. Ist nicht jedermans Sache ......Ich werd mich im Bekanntenkreis umhören. Auch im Angelverein werde ich nachfragen......


----------



## Sylverpasi (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Achsooooo ich vergass Jörg. Bis nächste Woche müssen 840€ an Steve überwiesen werden! Das heißt, dass Mike für die anderen 4 Plätze vorstrecken muss. Das ist wohl nicht in seinem Sinn. Deswegen müssen wir schnell das Boot vollmachen.......


----------



## JapanRot (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Bei  20 Peoples sind es 126,- EUR pro Person
Bei 19 Leuten knapp     133,- EUR 
Bei 18 Leuten knapp     140,- EUR
Bei 17 Leuten knapp     148,- EUR
Bei 16 Leuten knapp     158,- EUR

Muss man halt hier diskutieren wie wir dann weiter verfahren.
Ich fange dann mal an: Natürlich ist es perfekt wenn wir das Ding vollkriegen, aber wenn es nur 16 bleiben, machen für mich die 30 EUR Mehrpreis den Kohl auch nicht mehr fett. So...die Diskussion ist eröffnet. Jeder hat seine eigene Meinung


----------



## Sylverpasi (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Gut ok..... 15€/Tag mehr bringen mich auch nicht um. Aber mehr dürfen es nicht werden!!!! Für mich also i.O.!!!!! Ich freu mich sooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!|laola:


----------



## Bulli (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				JapanRot schrieb:
			
		

> Bei 20 Peoples sind es 126,- EUR pro Person
> Bei 19 Leuten knapp 133,- EUR
> Bei 18 Leuten knapp 140,- EUR
> Bei 17 Leuten knapp 148,- EUR
> ...


 
Also für mich und Vatti wäre das mit 16 Leuten auch ok:q 

Gruss Björn


----------



## oh-nemo (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Klar ist das O.K. aber ich denk mal wenn mann zwischenzeitlich noch 4 Leudde dazubekommt dann teilt man sich die Knete wieder auf.
Ich will jetzt hier nicht rumjammern aber das ist auch alles Geld.
Für 158,- € kommt man schon bald ne Woche in Norwegen unter.


----------



## Blauortsand (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Mir persönlich würde eine 16 Leute Belegung fast mehr zusagen als 20 Leute da soll es auf ein paar Euronen nicht so drauf ankommen!
Gerade wenn es auf tiefere Wracks geht - die liegen dort dann so bei 160-190m dann wird dass schon mal schnell hektisch und die Tüddellagen häufen sich dann schnell!

Freue mich aufjedenfall auf die Tour und habe mir heute schon mal im Baumarkt meine wichtigste Geheimwaffe käuflich erworben wenn ich damit nicht fange dann bekommt dort oben niemand was!!!! |supergri  |uhoh:  |supergri


----------



## Fairlay (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Hi Jelle,

willste ne Türklinke dran hängen? Kein Spass, ich hab schon Leute damit erfolgreich angeln sehn.


----------



## JapanRot (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Alles klar Jungs...das schreit nach einem kl. Contest.
Wer fängt mit dem verrücktesten Gegenstand einen Fisch ?!
Dann lasst euch mal was einfallen...


----------



## Fairlay (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Das Problem bei der Türklinke ist, die Taumelt zu doll. Da hängt man dann bei einem anderen drin. Aber anhängen und fangen kannst Du sicher viel


----------



## haukep (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Kannst ne einfache Eisenstange nehmen, schräg absägen und fertig ist der Pilker...


----------



## mahi (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Leute, stellt euch einen vollbesetzten Kutter vor, alles ausgerüstet mit HI - TEC, rühr mich nicht an, hat   ....  gekostet und die teuersten Pilker und Beifänger in allen Farben rasen gen Grund.  Dazwischen ein Norweger mit  ´ner Hendleine, einem verrosteten Stück Eisen dran, einen Haken und  ´ne Gernele.
DER HAT UNS ALLE LÜGEN GESTRAFT!!!!  DER IST MIT 3 VOLLEN WANNEN DORSCH VON BORD GEGANGEN!!!  Das waren Augen, die da auf dem Kutter zurückblieben.

So passiert 1998 auf der MS - Mille.

Jetzt seid ihr dran!!

Max


----------



## symphy (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

auf mehr kosten hat keiner bock aber wenn es den so sein soll werde ich auch die 32 mehr löhnen wenn ich richtig gerechnet habe.

ich werde versuchen noch leute klar zu machen , und ein kollege würde mitkommen wenn er sein lappen macht er würde dann das geld erstatten .

wird schon , vieleicht noch mal ein aufruf starten im board !!

gruß Martin


meine geheimwaffen sind startklar lol


----------



## Reppi (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ich werde mich in meinem Dunstkreis auch noch mal umhören; wenn nicht, ok dann fahren wir halt mit 16 People..
Jelle und der Baumarkt |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat 
Ich kann mich noch an seine Pilger erinnern, die (eine) Kiste kann er komplett einem Museum spenden  
Das schlimme ist nur, der Kerl fängt auch auf Lockenwicklern :q


----------



## Louis (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ich tippe mal auf V40 Korrosionsspray!

Zur Zeit wenn Ihr da oben seid, versammeln sich Steinbeißer zum poppen. Vorher wird aber erst nochmal der Bauch vollgeschlagen. 

Hat ein guter Freund von mir mal in 'ner dänischen Angelzeitung gelesen. Dort stand auch ein Bericht von ner Truppe Schweden, die den Jungz zusätzlich noch mit V40 eingeheizt haben. Sind wohl ganz verrückt drauf, die kleinen Beisserchen. 

Viel Spaß Euch

Louis

PS.: Muss mal noch ein paar Termine hin und her schieben und nen Kollegen beackern...wer weiß, vielleicht werden wir ja Nr. 17 und 18, oder 19 und 20.

Ich behalte das mal im Auge und melde nich, wenn es definitiv klappen sollte. 

Ansonsten...haut rein.


----------



## Louis (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Bevor jetzt alle losrennen und ne Dose Spray kaufen, sprecht Euch ab.  |kopfkrat Ein paar wenige Dosen dürften für alle reichen. #6  Ist wie mit den Masseusen und den Krankenschwestern :m


----------



## Blauortsand (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Verdammt Louis!

Genau das war meine Geheimwaffe habe gestern 2 Mal WD40 mitgenommen habe da auch schon gute Erfahrungen mit gemacht und die Dänen mit denen ich letztes Jahr raus war schwören darauf!


----------



## Louis (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Nix für ungut, Jelle. Bin aber für Chancengleichheit!

Mal sehen, vielleicht sieht man sich ja. Hängt aber alles noch am seidenen Faden.

Andre, meinen Angelkollegen kennst ja schon.

Ansonsten, haut rein da oben!


----------



## Blauortsand (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ah OK - Du bist ein Kollege von Andre dann wundert mich auch nicht, dass Du von diesem kleinen Geheimniss wußtest!!!
Grüße Ihn man von mir - überlegt er auch mitzukommen - dass wäre ja nett?


----------



## Reppi (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Jelle Du bist wahnsinnig... :q   
Ich wollte meine Fische essen und nicht polieren/lackieren,oder einölen.. :q 
Oder benutzt Du das Zeug als Gleitmittel.. :q  :q  :q


----------



## Louis (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

So gesehen tut das Öl auf der Tour gleich doppelten Dienst. Als Lock- und als Gleitmittel |supergri .

Warum die Stonies allerdings auf das Zeug stehen, weiß kein Mensch. Vielleicht weils riecht wie frisch gepresster Stonie-MöSa??


----------



## Blauortsand (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



> Jelle Du bist wahnsinnig...



Uwe ich mach mir doch nur ein paar Gedanken, dass ich nicht so ganz Doof dastehe wenn Du mich in Grund und Boden fischst! 
Aufjedenfall beantrage ich hier jetzt sofort einen Relingsplatz direkt neben Reppi - man lernt ja nie aus!!! |uhoh:


----------



## Fairlay (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Moin Jungs,

also wir brauchen Garnelen, Öl und Heringsfilet. Das müssen wir irgendwie besorgen und uns absprechen damit wir genug von allem für alle dabei haben. SOllte unter Bordies gut klappen denke ich.


----------



## JapanRot (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Joooooooooooooooo

Der oh-nemo Jörg hat auch überwiesen.
Dangäääää !!!!

So..jetzt zur Arbeit
Bis später


----------



## Reppi (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



> Uwe ich mach mir doch nur ein paar Gedanken, dass ich nicht so ganz Doof dastehe wenn Du mich in Grund und Boden fischst!


 :c  :c  :c 
Jetzt machst Dich auch noch lustig über mich......aber warte mein Freund  
Ne kleine Absprache, wer was besorgt wäre genial #6 
Also um welches Waffenöl,Lockenwickler,oder linksdrehendes Puddingpulver soll ich mich kümmern ??


----------



## Sylverpasi (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Kurze Frage..... WD40 auf Pilker oder auf Naturköder?????

Ich hab noch jede Menge Heringe in der Truhe. Sogar noch Hornhechte. Ich werde später nachschauen, wie viele das ca. sind. Sag euch dann bescheid!


----------



## Laggo (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Also Heringe werde ich wahrscheinlich auch mitbringen können.
Ich hab nen Kollegen beauftragt der bald in den Oeresund fährt mir ordentlich welche mitzubringen #6 
Hornhecht hab ich nur noch einen einzigen,ist eigentlich die Köderreserve für die nächste Hornisaison,der macht den Bock wohl nicht fett!

Gruß Laggo


----------



## haukep (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Heringe müsste ich bis dahin auch besorgen können, ich erwarte die ja in den nächsten Wochen in Kiel...ich werde dann einfach ein paar so einfrieren, die können dann mit auf die Mille...


----------



## Sylverpasi (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Heringe müsste ich bis dahin auch besorgen können, ich erwarte die ja in den nächsten Wochen in Kiel...ich werde dann einfach ein paar so einfrieren, die können dann mit auf die Mille...



Wo fängst Du denn in Kiel vor März/April Heringe in Kiel?????


----------



## Fairlay (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Klasse, Heringe sind also da. Das macht es für mich nicht Küstenbewohner einfacher, danke.


----------



## Reppi (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

So, habe gerade bei "meinen" Fischer angerufen ; wenn es klappt gibt es auch ne große Tüte Tobies......
Hat jemand für einen alten, rückenkranken Mann nen Gimbal ??


----------



## symphy (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

huhu,

so ein gimbal gibts ab 7 euro oder so sind nicht teuer die dinger , ich habe keider nur einen sonst hätte ich dir einen geliehen .

das mit dem wd40 höre ich ja zum ersten mal ich werde es für meine rollen nehmen ;-)))))

werde auch mal nach heringen schauen evtl garnelen 

gruß martin


----------



## oh-nemo (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Fairley :m ich darf doch mal 
Guckt doch mal Hier :q
http://www.danmark-hochseeangeln.de/00001.html


----------



## Fairlay (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Aber immer doch Jörg;-)


----------



## Sylverpasi (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				symphy schrieb:
			
		

> werde auch mal nach heringen schauen evtl *garnelen*




Jau Martin. Komm aber bloß nicht mit den kleinen selbstgefangen Garnelen vom Strand an!


----------



## Blauortsand (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ich hätte gerne noch ein paar Langusten zum anködern kann die jemand besorgen - will ja nicht mit den Garnelen kleine Fische verangeln? |uhoh:  :q


----------



## Sylverpasi (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Blauortsand schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hätte gerne noch ein paar Langusten zum anködern kann die jemand besorgen - will ja nicht mit den Garnelen kleine Fische verangeln? |uhoh:  :q



Waaas Langusten??? Ich wollte meine 3 Mefo´s als Köder nehmen...... Die müssen weg #6  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Blauortsand (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Mefos als Köder - so eine gemeine Frechheit!
Spass beiseite ich habe das letzes Jahr live miterlebt wie ein paar dänische Trollingfischer Lachs dabei hatten schöne Filetseiten und die haben sie Kleingeschnitten und als Naturköder verwendet - hat aufjedenfall funktioniert mir fallen aber aufjedenfall bessere Verwendungszwecke für die Mefos ein vorallendingen leckerere!


----------



## Sylverpasi (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Genau die Dinger haben wir im Hafen bei den Fischern gesehen. Die sind richtig groß. Wenn wir die am nächsten Tag haben wollen, müssen wir nur in die Fischfabrink gehen. Die ist gegenüber von der Mille........


----------



## JapanRot (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

N´Abend ! ! ! ! 

Fairlay hat noch einen jungen Mann für die Tour klar gemacht.
Gute Arbeit !!!


----------



## Sylverpasi (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Wer ist es. Spann uns nicht auf die Folter. Also ist noch 1 Platz zu vergeben?????


----------



## JapanRot (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Das weiss ich noch nicht...auf jedenfall gibt er ihm schon die Bankdaten. Die Sache ist geritzt.
Also: 17 sichere Leute & 2 von denen nach der P.N. wieder keine Rückmeldung kam. *schimpf*


----------



## langelandsklaus (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Hallo Japanrot,

wie sieht es denn bei Dir mit dem AB Bootsanglertreffen aus - habe ja lange nicht´s von Dir gehört ! ?


----------



## Sylverpasi (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Moooiin Klaus! Du bist genau der Richtige, den wir noch brauchen.... Bist Du dabei??? Jörg hat sich auch durchgerungen mitzukommen :m....


----------



## langelandsklaus (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Keeeeeeeiiiiine Zeit - augebucht bis zum Anschlag ! :g


----------



## Sylverpasi (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Schaaaaade! Hättest ja mit der Jeanneau hinterherschleppen können


----------



## stefanwitteborg (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Hallo Leute, muß euch mitteilen das ich leider nicht mitkommen kann...meine Familie reißt mir den Kopf ab wenn ich an dem Weekend nicht da bin...sorry...aber ich hoffe ihr nehmt mich bei der nächsten Tour noch mit...

@japanrot: Gehst du in Hamm gar nicht angeln? Könnten da ja auch mal fischen gehen...bin 2 -3 die Woche an den Hammer Gewässern unterwegs..

greetz Stefan


----------



## langelandsklaus (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				langelandsklaus schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Japanrot,
> 
> wie sieht es denn bei Dir mit dem AB Bootsanglertreffen aus - habe ja lange nicht´s von Dir gehört ! ?



mußte ich nochmal hochholen - habe immer noch nix gehört


----------



## JapanRot (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@StefanWitteborg: o.k. ist ja leider nix zu machen
@LangelandKlaus: Habe eben mal ein bisschen dort gestöbert und mit entsetzen festgestellt das "Reisender" nicht kommt. Der gute war allerding meine Fahrgemeinschaft. Ich muss mich jetzt erstmal umschauen wie ich dort hinkomme. Ansonsten habe ich den Termin natürlich immer noch freigehalten und will unbedingt dort hin.


----------



## JapanRot (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Also aktueller Stand:

Noch 2 freie Plätze
Keine Rückmeldung von Ramon

Ich habe den Vertrag heute morgen schonmal unterschrieben zum Steve geschickt.

Wir sollten im ersten Posting mal eine Liste machen für die Leute die noch nicht dort oben gefischt haben. Aber abgesehen von Rute, Rolle & Schnur. Ich denke da fischt jeder so wie er denkt. 
Ich z.B. werde ne Pilke bis 600 Gramm dabei haben, +eine 30lbs +eine 50lbs
Als Multi verwende ich eine Penn 330 GTI sowie eine Ryobi 700 SS AD. Mit LCD Tiefenanzeige. Als Schnur fische ich die Gigafish Powerline in Norwegenstärke. 

Thema also ganz nach "Jirko-Art" : 
*Was ich noch so brauche für das Gelbe Riff*


----------



## Sylverpasi (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Also für eine Liste im ersten Posting wäre ich auch, wo drin steht, wer was mitbringt an Gerätschaften...

Ich werd mitbringen....

*Pilken:*
Rute RonThompson Monterra Thunderhead 228 30lbs. 600g WG
Rolle Penn LC875 mit 26iger Penn Dyneema International Colour 

*Naturköderfischen:*
Rute Penn OceanicTidecutter 240 30lbs. 700g WG
Rolle Shimano Tekota800 mit 26iger Penn Dyneema International Colour 

*Pilker:*
Gewichte von 150g - 500g

*Bleie:*
Gewichte bis 800g


----------



## symphy (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

ich werde mal meinen pilke 

ron thomsen montera thunderhead 228 30lbs   und
eine sportex 30lbs mitnehmen 
vieleicht noch ne leichte wer weiß schon 
penn long beach 65 
penn levelwind 219 L beide mit fireline 32 ger

pilker 200 bis 700 gr.
und bleie um die 500-600gr

makks in japan rot;-))) gruß an dieser stelle!!!#h 
neon usw.........
occis am natursystem 

martin grüsst

@sylverpasi ich weiß jetzt warum du nichts fängst da oben > du sollst nicht die kleinen krabben aus der ostsee nehmen , nimm hummer von aldi !LACH
die bringen es .

martin|wavey:


----------



## Sylverpasi (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				symphy schrieb:
			
		

> @sylverpasi ich weiß jetzt warum du nichts fängst da oben > du sollst nicht die kleinen krabben aus der ostsee nehmen , nimm hummer von aldi !LACH
> die bringen es .
> 
> martin|wavey:




Du wirst Dich noch wundern, WOMIT ich dort fangen werde......... :q  :q  :q . Ich brauch nur mal Deinen Zimmerservice ans rosa Fleisch fassen und danach meine Pilker....... Da geht noch was......... :q  :q  :q


----------



## haukep (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ihr seit ja so versaut... Nettes Comment Dennis


----------



## Louis (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Genau, die Pilker ruhig mal über Nacht im guten Fischladen von nebenan einlegen...das gibt ne Duftspur bis ans Nordkap :q 

Werde bis Mitte nächster Woche geklärt haben, ob ich die letzten Plätze vollmachen kann. Bis denne

Louis


----------



## Hayabusa (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

meine schlimmsten befürchtungen haben sich gerade bestätigt, mein chef schickt mit genau an diesem wochenende auf eine geschäftsreise, kann ich unmöglich verschieben. es tut mir sehr sehr leid, ich muß leider absagen. wenn ihr für mich keinen ersatz bekommt werde ich mich natürlich an den kosten beteiligen. so ein scheiß könnte schreien ...... aber beruf geht nunmal vor.

sorry nochmal an alle .....


----------



## JapanRot (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

UiUiUi...jetzt wird´s interessant.
Hayabusa Olaf und ich wären nämlich zusammen gefahren.
Also jetzt der große Aufruf : Wer kommt nicht aus dem Norden und hat noch ein Plätzchen frei ?


----------



## Fairlay (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Pilken:
Rute Penn Prion Inline 50 LBS 
Rolle Penn Super Mariner (49 L)

Vielleicht ne "leichtere Peitsche" bis 250 g WG mit einer Ugly Boot Rolle

Naturköderfischen:
Rute Ron Thompson SteelStick 1,95m -50lbs
Rolle Penn Formula 10 KG (wenn sie denn bis denne eingetroffen ist)

Pilker:
Gewichte von 150g - 500g

Bleie:
Gewichte bis 600g


----------



## Sylverpasi (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Hayabusa schrieb:
			
		

> meine schlimmsten befürchtungen haben sich gerade bestätigt, mein chef schickt mit genau an diesem wochenende auf eine geschäftsreise, kann ich unmöglich verschieben. es tut mir sehr sehr leid, ich muß leider absagen. wenn ihr für mich keinen ersatz bekommt werde ich mich natürlich an den kosten beteiligen. so ein scheiß könnte schreien ...... aber beruf geht nunmal vor.
> 
> sorry nochmal an alle .....



Och nöööööööööööö. Shit aber auch. Wer übernimmt den Deinen Part mit der Zimmerbuchung??? Echt schade, dass Du nicht mit darfst     :c  :c  :c !!!!


----------



## Sylverpasi (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				JapanRot schrieb:
			
		

> UiUiUi...jetzt wird´s interessant.
> Hayabusa Olaf und ich wären nämlich zusammen gefahren.
> Also jetzt der große Aufruf : Wer kommt nicht aus dem Norden und hat noch ein Plätzchen frei ?



Mike....Wer ist denn ungefähr in Deiner Nähe??? Der Orga darf nicht fehlen. Du musst einfach mitkommen  #h


----------



## haukep (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Das wäre ja noch schöner, wenn der Organi fehlt...


----------



## Sylverpasi (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Dann fahr ich auch nicht mit, wenn JapanMike absagt


----------



## Reppi (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

So, nun werde ich laaaangsam skeptisch, ob wir loskommen... |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat 
Mike wohnt ja am Arsc... der Welt


----------



## haukep (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Naja, wenn er nicht fährt, fährt keiner würde ich sagen...


----------



## Sylverpasi (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Das geht ja gar nicht!!!! Irgendeiner muss doch aus seiner näheren Umgebung kommen!!!!!????? Wehe, die Tour fällt ins Wasser!!!!!


----------



## JapanRot (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ne ne Jungs...so läuft das nicht ;-) 
Der Orga springt niemals nicht ab... das gehört sich nicht   
@Fairlay: Du kommst aus Wolfsburg ? Zur Not komme ich da mit dem Zug hin. Wie siehts aus ?

Irgendeine Lösung werden wir schon finden. Ich sage auf jedenfall nicht ab....und wenn ich morgen zu fuß loslaufen muss um am 19.03 in HRS zu sein ;-)


----------



## Fairlay (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Wenn Du in Wob bist ist das selbstverständlich kein Prob. für uns!!!!


----------



## JapanRot (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@Hendrik: Danke, dein Geld ist auch angekommen.

So Leute...aktueller Stand:

*Noch 3 freie Plätze​
Haukep, Ein Kumpel von Fairlay und Ramon müssen noch 42,- EUR überweisen.​
Kein Lebenszeichen von Ramon​ *


----------



## haukep (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Mein Onlinebanking geht gerade nicht, weil ich zu oft die falsche Nummer eingetippselt habe... Naja, ich überweise das Geld dann So. am Terminal in der Bank!


----------



## Sylverpasi (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

So der liebe gute* Fairlay *    hat heute Geburtstag!!!! Ich wünsche Dir alles Gute und viel Gesundheit für die Zukunft!!!! Trink einen für mich mit  :q


----------



## Torsk_SH (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Alles Gute Mien Jung!


----------



## Bulli (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Jo auch von mir|schild-g und alles Gute



Gruss Björn


----------



## haukep (30. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Von mir auch!!  |schild-g  |schild-g


----------



## Fairlay (30. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Danke Jungs |rotwerden

hatten eine tolle Fete, am Ende des Abends hab ich mich gefühlt wie auf der Mille bei starkem Seegang |uhoh: Leider konnte ich gestern trotz zahlreicher Versuche und allerlei unterschiedlicher Techniken "keine" zum Beissen verleiten, aber so schnell geh ich nicht auf 
Jetzt muss ich nur wieder auf die Beine kommen |krank: dann kann die nächste Party steigen :q


----------



## Honeyball (30. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Fairlay schrieb:
			
		

> Leider konnte ich gestern trotz zahlreicher Versuche und allerlei unterschiedlicher Techniken "keine" zum Beissen verleiten, aber so schnell geh ich nicht auf



Pass lieber auf, dass "Sie" nicht aufgeht, wenn du sie zum "Beissen" verleitest.  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Fairlay (30. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Mensch Honeyball, 

da bin ich froh heute überhaupt die Buchstaben zu finden und dann das! Das merk ich mir, das schreib ich mir auf #4....warts nur ab!

|asmil:....da macht der sich lustig über mich ....grummel |motz::q


----------



## haukep (30. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Dazu sag ich einfach mal nix


----------



## JapanRot (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

.....


----------



## Sylverpasi (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Juuhuuuuuuuuu Louis ist mit von der Partie!!!! Das wird lustig.........


----------



## Louis (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Moin, Jungz!

Melde mich offiziell für die Tour mit zwei Personen an. Wir, das sind Andre und Louis - beide Riff-erfahren. Bin selbst auch schonmal mit der Mille gefahren. Meist aber mit der Thailand.

Wir übernachten nicht in der Jugendherberge.


@Japan Rot: Bitte poste mit die Daten wegen Anzahlung, etc. Und vielen Dank schonmal fürs organisieren.

Gruß

Louis


----------



## Sylverpasi (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Wo übernachtet ihr dann, wenn nicht in der Herrberge...????


----------



## Louis (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Dort, wo das Verhältnis Masseusen zu Anglern reziprok proportional zum Verhältnis in der Jugendherberge steht.... :q  #h  #6 

Spass beiseite...kann sein dass wir noch aufspringen.


----------



## Sylverpasi (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Louis schrieb:
			
		

> Dort, wo das Verhältnis Masseusen zu Anglern reziprok proportional zum Verhältnis in der Jugendherberge steht.... :q  #h  #6
> 
> Spass beiseite...kann sein dass wir noch aufspringen.



Das würde dann bedeuten, dass ihr im dänischen Hafen-Puff einchecken wollt???  :q  #6  #6  #6


----------



## Louis (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Mit aufspringen  |kopfkrat  war lediglich gemeint, dass wir es ggfs. in Erwägung ziehen, auch in der Jugendherberge zu übernachten. Nichts anderes. Soll mir bloß keiner auf andere Gedanken kommen.

Das Thema Übernachten haben wir noch nicht besprochen. Wie sieht es denn nun aus. Bei einer 24h Tour brauchen wir doch keine Übernachtungsmöglichkeit. Oder ist es definitiv eine 2x12h Tour?.


----------



## Sylverpasi (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Louis das mit dem Puff war auf "Dort, wo das Verhältnis Masseusen zu Anglern reziprok proportional zum Verhältnis in der Jugendherberge steht...." bezogen...... *scherz*

2x12 Std.-Tour........


----------



## Louis (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Gut, bei 2x12 müssen wir irgendwo pennen. Ich sach Bescheid, wenn wir ne Koje in der Judengherberge brauchen.

@ Sylverpasi

war ja auch als Scherz gemeint #h  :q 

Ich hoffe, das es vorher hier in Kiel mit dem Hering losgeht. Ein gemeinsames Vor-Treffen zum Heringe ziehen wäre ja nicht das uncoolste.


----------



## Sylverpasi (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Jo Louis. Wir machen bestimmt ein Vor-Treffen!!! Ich wäre dabei........Du hast die Heringe doch im Auge oder?


----------



## Louis (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Jep, hab ich. Zur Zeit ist heringstechnisch tote Hose. Dafür spielen die von der Werft gegenüber aber gerade Schiffeversenken. Tauchtest mit nem U-Boot. Geht den ganzen Tag schon so. Rauf-Runter-Rauf-Runter. Können die sich nicht endlich mal entscheiden??? 

Wittlinge gehen bei uns vor dem Büro aber ganz gut. Musste letzte Woche mit ansehen, wie zwei Jungs in einer Stunde 3 schöne Witties und einen maßigen Dorsch verhaftet haben. Dabei arbeiten zu müssen ist Höchststrafe.


----------



## Louis (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Was soll denn die Jugendherberge kosten? Wurde das schon mal erwähnt. Ich hab bei diesem thread ehrlich gesagt den Überblick verloren. Rostschutzspray, Kutter klarmachen, Masseusen, Krankenschwestern, Naturködermontagen, Krabben, Garnelen, Jugendherberge...dazu die Stresssituation, krieg ich a) die Erlaubnis mitzufahren und b) meinen Angelspezie überredet mitzukommen.... |bla: 

Da kann ein Mann in meinem Alter schon mal den Überblick verlieren.

Also: Ist das mit der JHB geklärt und was soll die Kosten???


----------



## Sylverpasi (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ist noch nichts geklärt. Wir werden von Japan informiert, wenns losgeht......


----------



## Louis (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ich hatte mal das Problem - eine Nacht in Hirtshals - als ich auf dem Weg nach Norwegen war. Hab damals rumgegoogelt und bin letztlich in der DansCenter Ferienanlage am Strand beim Leuchtturm gelandet. War vom Preis her das attraktivste. Zudem hatten die am WE im Restaurant ein Steak-Special-Offer für Hotelgäste. 

Ist aber ein paar Jahre her. Ischgucke...


----------



## Sylverpasi (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Gut, dass Du Dich dort auskennst. Einige werden sicherlich das eine oder andere Steak-House aufsuchen. Du darfst dann Steak-Guide sein...


----------



## Louis (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

ach ja, die Jugendherberge...

http://www.danhostelnord.dk/hirtshals/Hirtshals_pris.htm


----------



## Louis (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

so ein mist, klappt irgendwie nicht...


----------



## Louis (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

kann irgendwer von uns dänisch? 

Soviel ich verstehe brauchen wir für einen Supergünstigtarif im Vandererheimen eine vanderercoard oder so...   |kopfkrat


----------



## haukep (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Smörrebröd.....


----------



## Louis (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Smörrebröd.....



römpömpömpöm  :q 

ich merk schon, dat wird ne lustich Tour mit Euch....bloß angeln kann ja jeder


----------



## JapanRot (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

So, ich habe gerade eine Buchungsanfrage bzgl. des Vandererhjems gestellt.
Habe der guten Dame mal als grobe Orientierung 14-17 Personen angegeben.

Lois: Herzlich Wilkommen im Thread der Durchgeknallten . Habe dich in die Liste aufgenommen und die eine P.N. mit den Bankdaten geschickt.
Ned schlecht Leute...das Ding kriegen wir doch noch voll....

RAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMOOONNNNNNNN ? Wo bist du ? und wenn du nicht mitmöchtest dann poste das wenigstens oder schreib mir ne P.N.  ist besser als sich nicht zu melden.... *schimpf*


----------



## Louis (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ich weiß nicht, wie nahe Du dem Ramon stehst. Hab noch ne heiße Anfrage an zwei Kanidaten laufen. Falls die Interesse haben, willst Du Ramon dann ein Ultimatum stellen, bis er seine Meldung bestätigt und bezahlt hat? 

Wieviele Plätze sind noch zu vergeben?

Einer oder Zwei???


----------



## JapanRot (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

ein ganz klares JA

ich denke das ist im Sinne aller Beteiligten, hier. 
Dann habe ich noch 2 Plätz frei ! ! ! ! 

Sobald du was weisst, sag einfach bescheid


----------



## haukep (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

So, das Geld müsste dann in spät. 2 Tagen bei Dir sein, ich habe einen Überweisungsträger eingeworfen, da mein I-Brokerage ja nicht funktioniert... :r


----------



## JapanRot (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

alles kloa Sweety du verrücktes Küken


----------



## Louis (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

So, Japan Rot!

Die Knete für Andre und mich ging gestern an Dich raus.

Du rufst hier ja aus, wenn die Knete auf Deinem Konto eingetroffen ist. Der thread hier entwicklet sich ja zu einem echten Leistungstest für das Zahlungsverkehrswesen der Deutschen Bankenlandschaft - cool. :q 

Dass könnte man ja auswerten. Von welcher Bank zu welcher hat es wie lange gedauert, und warum? |kopfkrat 

Haben wir eigentlich schon über das Procedere an Board des Kutters gesprochen. Also Platzverteilung, Auslosen, Platzwechsel und solche Geschichten. ICh weiß ich bin als letzter dazugekommen. Ich würde es aber nicht gerade toll finden, wenn wir nach dem wer zuerst mahlt zuerst Prinzip die Mille stürmen, irgendwelche Stöcke an die Reling binden und so Geschichten. Was haltet Ihr davon, wenn wir vom Bug aus einmal rum die Plätze 1- 20 (richtet sich nach der Teilnehmerzahl) abstecken, auslosen und und immer nach sechs Stunden 5 Plätze im Uhrzeigersinn weiterziehen. So hat jeder mal Bug, mal Seite, mal Heck, mal andere Seite |kopfkrat 

Kein Streit und keine Diskussionen. 

Man kann das sogar soweit regeln, wenns beliebt:
Auf einer Andriftseite wird gepilkt, auf der Abdriftseite wird naturgeködert. 

Eure Meinungen sind gefragt.

Gruß

Louis


----------



## Reppi (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@Louis
Seehr konstruktiv... #6  #6 
Bin voll Deiner Meinung !!!!!!!!
Wat sagen die annern ??
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Bulli (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Jo würde ich auch gut finden#6 


Gruss Björn


----------



## Sylverpasi (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Bin ich voll dafür!!!!!!!! So machen wir das, oder???


----------



## Louis (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

noch so ne Regel:

jeder Fisch wird nach dem Betäuben durch *Kehlbiss * getötet :q 







so wirds gemacht...


----------



## Hayabusa (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

habe gerade mit eine alice von danhostel in Hirtshals gesprochen. Diese Jungendherberge/Hotel ist zu Fuß nur ein paar Minuten vom Hafen entfernt. Genügend Zimmer hätten die noch frei.
ein 4Personen Zimmer kostet dkk 350,-. Frühstück dkk 45,- pro Person.

hier die URL von Danhostel: http://www.danhostelnord.dk/hirtshals/tysk/Index.htm
alice erreicht ihr unter email: danhostel.hirtshals@adr.dk

ich habe alice geschrieben, daß "ihr" euch bei Interesse meldet.

Ein trauriger Hayabusa, da er nicht mit kann .....


----------



## Louis (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Mensch, Hayabusa!

Wirklich sehr, sehr schade, dass Du nicht mitkannst.  :c  Vielen herzlichen Dank für die Infos zur Jugendherberge.  :m 

Gruß

Louis


----------



## Sylverpasi (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Wie ist der Betrag denn in € umgerechnet pro Person???


----------



## Laggo (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

1 Euro liegt zur zeit  bei 7,44 Kronen #h 

350 Dkr = 47,04 Euro

45  Dkr =  6,05 Euro

Der Preis geht in Ordnung denke ich !


----------



## haukep (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ja, der Preis ist fair, da kann man nix sagen...

Zu der Platzverteilung auf dem Kutter - super Idee, so machen wir das


----------



## Sylverpasi (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Jo...Das wären dann 11,76€/Person die Nacht. Das ist ein guter Preis!!!


----------



## JapanRot (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Geil-O-Mat  #6  #6  #6 

Der Preis ist mehr als fair. 
Na gut...bei Sylverpasi wirds wegen der schnuckeligen Lady ein bisschen billiger, bei Symphy natürlich "*proportiona*l-hehe..schönes Wortspiel" teurer  |supergri  |supergri  |supergri 

Also buche ich jetzt erstmal 4 "Suiten" á 4 Personen, oder wat ?

Zu den Plätzen auf dem Kutter. Yo, da machen wir das Losverfahren.
Ich werde mich um Lose und die Platzmarkierung kümmern und morgens losen wir dann aus, gelle ?
Auch die Idee mit NaKö & der pilkenden Belegschaft ist 1a !!!


----------



## Sylverpasi (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Wenn Du für uns alle buchen willst, dann kannst Du das gerne machen. Ich möchte auf jeden Fall mit Symphy auf Butze sein!!!! Mit dem kann man ganz gut kuscheln....... Und er hätte sogar noch was von meiner Lady und ich was von seiner !!!!!!!


----------



## haukep (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Mit wem ich auf einem Zimmer bin ist mir lachs, aber buch unbedinbgt mal mit  Dankööö


----------



## Louis (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Hab gerade mit Andre geschnackt!

Wir nehmen auch die Nacht von Samstag auf Sonntag in der JHB,

Gruß


Louis


----------



## JapanRot (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

oki Louis

Ich habe jetzt im ersten Beitrag die "SUITEN" veröffentlicht. Sucht euch einfach eine aus und postet. Ich trage euch dann ein.
@Dennis: Ich hab mich mal bei euch eingeschlichen....


----------



## Louis (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Moin, Japan Rot! 

Danke fürs Anmelden und den Suitenbelegungsplan. Mit ists egal, wo ich penne. Mit andre in einem Zimmer wär schon nicht schlecht. 

Wann würde die Mille denn ablegen? Weil Frühstück ist standardmäßig zwischen 7.00 und 9.00. Ich denke, da müssen wir nochmal wegen earlybird mit der Dame des Hauses reden. 

Ansonsten: 

Bleibt wer an Board? Ich denke da an unser Getackel. Bei ner Nachtwache könnten wir das auf der Mille lassen.

Hat Dir schonmal jemand gesagt, wie goil das hier alles löpt?  #6  :m 

Dickes Lob an die Organisation.

Louis


----------



## Sylverpasi (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Sauber Maik #6! Die Startseite wird immer fett!!!! Find ich echt gut, dass Du Dich in unsere Suite eingeschlichen hast. Ich wusste es doch schon längst, dass Du Deine Perle gerne brüderlich mich uns teilen würdest.....


----------



## Sylverpasi (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Moin Louis. Also ich werde wohl aufs Frühstück verzichten, da Du den Grund schon erwähnt hast (Uhrzeit). Ich werde mir genügend Brote einpacken. Ich kann eh nichts vor 10 Uhr essen sonst :v.


----------



## JapanRot (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Jupp, ich werde auch auf das Frühstück verzichten...
Das Gerät können wir doch auch so an Bord lassen, oder ? Ich denke nicht
das irgendwelche Halunken den Kahn aufmachen den ganzen Prütt klauen. Der Steve wird schon genug Stauraum haben.
@Sylverpasi: Meine Perle kommt doch nicht mit. Es ist an der Zeit aufzuklären das es sich dabei auch --NUR-- um die Dame auf dem folgenden Bild handelt. Die andere war mal "Miss-Hamm"  :c  :c  :c 
Hehe...da hab ich die Jungs aber schön heissgemacht. Aber vielleicht sollte man sie doch mal ansprechen. So als Promotiontour, quasi  :q


----------



## Louis (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ich denke die Sache mit dem Frühstück klärt am besten jeder selber. Kann mir gut vorstellen, dass die dort schon ab 6.00 was haben, wenn man nett mit ihnen redet. 

@sylverpasi:

bei mir ist genau umgekehrt, wenn ich um 10.00 noch nix hab, dann  :v


----------



## JapanRot (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

*nicht das ich euch jetzt irgendwie heissmachen will oder so:*


----------



## Louis (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

keine Babydorsche, das Schonmaß sollte schon eingehalten werden... :q


----------



## JapanRot (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@Louis: Der kutter fährt aber um 5 uhr raus und kommt um 17 uhr wieder  |kopfkrat


----------



## Louis (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

okay, vergiß das mit dem Frühstück....dann eben sushi #6


----------



## Sylverpasi (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				JapanRot schrieb:
			
		

> *nicht das ich euch jetzt irgendwie heissmachen will oder so:*




Mich machst Du nur heiss, wenn Du ein Foto aus März 2004 findest..... Das ist vom Mai also uninteressant  :q


----------



## Louis (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Meine beiden heißen Kandidaten für die beiden Restplätze können leider nicht mitkommen - anderweitige Termine. Insofern ist Ramon - who the f... is Ramon - wieder am Zug.  #h 

Werd mich weiter umhören...

Louis


----------



## Sylverpasi (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Na meine Hoffnung, dass Ramon sich noch mal meldet, ist geschwunden. Der gute Mann hat sich seit dem 17.01. nicht mehr im Board bewegt......


----------



## JapanRot (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ich starte auch nochmal einen Aufruf...


----------



## Sylverpasi (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ich blick bei den Interessenten nicht mehr durch. Fairlay und 2 Kumpels, aber nur Fairlay und 1 Kumpel haben schon bezahlt. Also kommt der andere Kumpel nicht mehr mit??? Ramon wird wohl auch nicht mehr mitkommen.....Davon müssen wir jetzt mal ausgehen. Wenn ich das mal zurückrechne, haben wir noch 3 Plätze frei oder |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## JapanRot (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Fairlay hat ursprünglich mal sich und 2 Kumpels angemeldet. Also 3 Leute.
Einer ist das abgesprungen = 2 Leute
Er hat jetzt noch einen nachgemeldet = 3 Leute
und ihm die Bankdaten gegeben...er hat aber noch nicht überwiesen.
P.N. vom 26.01 :
Hallo Japan,

ich hab noch einen Mitfahrer für die Mille. Der will auch in die Jugendherberge. Gib mal laut, ob noch Platz ist oder sich jemand vor ihm angemeldet hat. Dann geb ich ihm deine Bankverbindung

Grüsse Thomas

alles kapische ??  :q  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Sylverpasi (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Jo das leuchtet ein. Das sah nur auf der Startseite nicht so übersichtlich aus. Aber mal gut, dass Du da noch durchblickst...


----------



## JapanRot (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Hab die Startseite wieder überarbeitet...jetzt sieht man es besser  #6


----------



## symphy (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

moin,

hier geht es ja mächtig voran im tread ............

ich habe auch noch jemanden der eventuel kurzfristig aufspringen würde, abwarten.
@pasi machen wir gerne mit der hütte denke das sich auch noch platz für dich funden lässtLOLOLOL:q 

@louis, zu der frage wer macht , besorgt usw...... immer der der fragt :q 


@all bin auch für das losverfahren gute idee von louis das mal zu erwähnen und beim vortreffen wäre ich auch da vieleicht ja zum heringe ziehen, halt uns mal auf dem laufenden Louis,bitte.

ich werde wegen frühstück mal fragen, würde gerne welches essen vieleicht stellt die domse ja noch was raus das mann morgens schnell einwerfen kann, sonst an bord oder stück fisch oder soooooooo

Gruß Martin
cool , habe mir heute 600m schnur geholt (fireline) und habe statt dessen 730 erhalten , guter deal


----------



## symphy (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

noch was ..........

fehlt also noch ein mann, dann hütte voll bei uns,
@pasi weißt noch wen für das zimmer oder mike ?

martin gruß


----------



## JapanRot (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@Symphy: Ja..die erste Seite im Thread...
ach deswegen habe ich nur 370 statt 500m bekommen  |gr:  |gr: 

ich werde mit noch ne spule Gigafish Powerline holen....hab mir beim letzten Norgeturn glaube ich ein mächtiges Stück 100+m abgefetzt... besser zuviel schnur als zu wenig....
Hab noch schicke Leuchtstabbleibe von Hakuma in meiner Norgebox gefunden...bis 800gr *schwärm*  und einen tollen Heilbuttjigger habe ich auch noch....einer liegt in ca. 180m Tiefe in nem Lengloch  :c  :c  :c


----------



## JapanRot (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

ach übrigens Jungs: M A I K

Danke  #6  #6  #6


----------



## Sylverpasi (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Moin Martin! Nee ich weiß keinen, aber derjenige darf es sich aussuchen. Wer mit solchen durchgeknallten Jungs, wie wir es sind, freiwillig auf die selbe Hütte will, hat sonst keine Schmerzen...


----------



## JapanRot (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

wir nehmen die Küchenschabe mit auf´s Zimmer...die soll ihre mobile küche fit machen.
Ich will morgens mit Kaffeeduft und frischem Rührei geweckt werden...
wobei für´s Rührei sorgt ja schon die Krankenschwester...zumindest bei Dennis  :l


----------



## Louis (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Hi, symphy!

Ainskloar! Dann werd ich mal die Sache mit dem Frühstück ckecken.  #h 
Aber jetzt, da ich weiß, wann die Mille ablegt, tendiere aber eher zu:

Wecker klingelt, Flotaionanzugreissverschluß wieder schließen, aufstehen und ab auf die Mille. Ggfs. Weiterpennen und Frühstück aus der Hand kurz vor der ersten Drift.  

Falls Du die Nachtwache wegen des Getackle meinst. Dafür bin ich auch zu haben....wenn ihr mir ab und an mal die Krankenschwester und die Masseuse vorbeischickt. Muss ja wer nachsehen, dass ich nicht eingeschlafen bin....und ihr sollt Euch ja vom anstrengenden pumpen erholen :q 

Sagemal....ich hab bis letztes jahr auch in Lütjensee gewohnt. Mal sehen, ob wir uns mal gesehen haben |kopfkrat


----------



## JapanRot (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Flotation ?? Kumpel, wir haben März !!! Bermudashort & Hawaii Hemd
Man man man...mit was für Weichkochern man es hier zu tun hat...  |uhoh:  |uhoh: 

naja...ich tendiere auch eher zu meinem Floater  |kopfkrat


----------



## Louis (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Jau, ist ein verdammt praktisches Teil, so ein Floater. Den kannst fast den ganzen Winter über anhaben. Und so vielseitig einsetztbar. Zum Angeln aufm Kutter, als Schlafsack in der JHB, zum Skilaufen :q


----------



## Sylverpasi (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				JapanRot schrieb:
			
		

> Flotation ?? Kumpel, wir haben März !!! Bermudashort & Hawaii Hemd
> Man man man...mit was für Weichkochern man es hier zu tun hat...  |uhoh:  |uhoh:
> 
> naja...ich tendiere auch eher zu meinem Floater  |kopfkrat



Maik, letztes Jahr im März lag da verdammt viel Schneeeeeeeee :q .


----------



## JapanRot (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

o.k...also keine bermudas, keinen floater,
sondern spider-kombi, meine softboots & mein burton board ??


----------



## symphy (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@louis 

vieleicht sind wir uns ja schon mal über den weg gelaufen 

ist doch coll kennst das freibad in steinhorst hier 
da wohn ich .............

Bin auch für Kaffeduft und eier und sooooo

sorry wegen den fehlenden metern Maik .............


----------



## Louis (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Junge, junge, junge!

Wenn hier der 20 Platz gefüllt wird, dann sind einige vollends am durchknallen. 

Spiderkombi - auch nicht schlecht. Hält warm, hält trocken, sieht halt ein bisserl ******* aus, wenn der Dorsh mit seinen letzten Zuckungen seinen Abschiedsschiss draufgespritzt hat.


----------



## Sylverpasi (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				symphy schrieb:
			
		

> Bin auch für Kaffeduft und eier und sooooo




Den Eierduft können wir Dir bestimmt beschehren!!! Maik braucht sich die Jungs nur mal ne Woche nicht zu waschen und dann hast Du Eierduft am frühen Morgen!!!!! :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q


----------



## JapanRot (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Wie sagt haukep immer so schön:

Ich sach nix !!!  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Fairlay (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Moin Jungs,

keine Panik.... der 2 hat keine Onlinebanking und konnte das ergo frühestens Mo. erledigt haben. Give him a chance


----------



## Reppi (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Was geht hier hier denn jetzt ab.... #6 


> Falls Du die Nachtwache wegen des Getackle meinst. Dafür bin ich auch zu haben....wenn ihr mir ab und an mal die Krankenschwester und die Masseuse vorbeischickt. Muss ja wer nachsehen, dass ich nicht eingeschlafen bin....und ihr sollt Euch ja vom anstrengenden pumpen erholen


WIESO SOLLEN WIR DENN PUMPEN, DA BRINGST DU JETZT WAS DURCHEINANDER :q  :q  :q 
Nur Beknackte hier.... |uhoh:  |uhoh:  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Reppi (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Wo ist die OLDIE-BUT-GOLDIE-SUITE für Oh-Nemo und mich ???
DEn älter aussehenden Laggo nehmen wir auch noch...


----------



## JapanRot (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

hehe...geile Idee Reppi  ! ! ! 
Ist abgeändert und eingetragen  #6


----------



## Bulli (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Moin!
Nehme dann mit vatti die Sweety das verrückte Küken-Suit#6 

Gruss Björn


----------



## Hendrik (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Moin Maik - einmal die die Hochzeits-Suit bitte  :q  :q


----------



## Sylverpasi (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

AAACHTUNNGGGG: Da muss was geändert werden. Björn und Vaddi, Henne und ich gehen auf ein Zimmer. Alle ins Sweety-Teil........


----------



## oh-nemo (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> Wo ist die OLDIE-BUT-GOLDIE-SUITE für Oh-Nemo und mich ???
> DEn älter aussehenden Laggo nehmen wir auch noch...


Das Schloss is gebucht #6


----------



## oh-nemo (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				JapanRot schrieb:
			
		

> *Wir präsentieren: Die SUITEN  |supergri :*
> 
> 
> *Die Oldie-but Goldie-Suite * #6
> ...


Da hätte ich noch ne Dame namens Gina Wilde die anfragen lässt ob noch Platz wäre in der Oldie-but Goldie-Suite :q


----------



## symphy (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

reichen 4 zimmer a 4 leute für bisher 18 mann , will den da jemand nicht in der herberge schlafen ??


Martin


----------



## Sylverpasi (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Maik...Ich weiß, dass Du ein vielbeschäftigter Mann bist, aber wir haben noch eine Bitte!!!! Bitte mach mal eine Umbenennung für die Suite Kücken!!!! Wir hätten gerne "Die Küstenjungs-Suite"...Büüüüüdddeeeeeeee


----------



## symphy (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

und mach mal büdde aus 4 zimmer mit 4 betten , vieleicht 3 zimmer mit 4 betten und 1 zimmer mit 6 betten dann wäre die platzfrage geklärt und ich könnte mit dennis und dir ins zimmer

martin

sonst müssen wir uns umschauen wo wir unterkommen maik ;-)


----------



## Bulli (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				symphy schrieb:
			
		

> und mach mal büdde aus 4 zimmer mit 4 betten , vieleicht 3 zimmer mit 4 betten und 1 zimmer mit 6 betten dann wäre die platzfrage geklärt und ich könnte mit dennis und dir ins zimmer
> 
> martin
> 
> sonst müssen wir uns umschauen wo wir unterkommen maik ;-)


 


Jo das finde ich auch gut#6 #6 

Gruss Björn


----------



## Sylverpasi (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Also für 3x 4-Bett-Zimmer und 1x 6-Bett-Zimmer wäre ich auch. Dann könnten Martin und Maik mit in die Küstenjungs-Suite......


----------



## JapanRot (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Alles klar. Wird morgen direkt telefonisch umgebucht...
Kein Problem...ich hab doch einen Krankenschein und Zeit ;-) 
Startseite ist auch schon abgeändert


----------



## Sylverpasi (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Danke lieber Maik!!!!! Dann passt das ja mit uns 6!!!! Coole Sache.....


----------



## JapanRot (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@Symphy: Jelle und sein Kumpel wollen nicht ins Vandrerhjem  |kopfkrat


----------



## Sylverpasi (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Echt nicht? Warum das denn nicht? Schlechte Erfahrungen???


----------



## JapanRot (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ich meine irgendwo im Thread gelesen zu haben das die keine Übernachtung 
dort brauchen. Jelle war ja auch schon so oft da oben...vielleicht pennt der woanders... ansonsten schreib ihn doch mal an und klär ihn über unsere PartySuiten auf


----------



## Sylverpasi (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Jo ich schreib ihm jetzt mal schnell ne PN mit Verlinkung......


----------



## Sylverpasi (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

So bin mal gespannt, was er morgen dazu sagt....Wäre ja echt schade, wenn die beiden nicht mit uns schlafen wollen ......


----------



## symphy (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Danke dir Maik !!!!!!!!!!!!

wird lustig werden ........
gruß


----------



## JapanRot (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Da ist der Jelle ja auch schon im Thread *wink*  UND ?


----------



## Sylverpasi (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Das ging ja schnell mit Jelle.... Ebend war der Jung noch off.....


----------



## JapanRot (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ach ich hab nochwas: 
Samstag Abend irgendeine Aktion bei trockenem Wetter ?
Ich erinnere mich da so an die Avik Brygge Norge Boardietour:
Grillen unter freiem Himmel mit Floatation...
Vielleicht am Strand ?

Wie wär´s ??


----------



## Sylverpasi (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				JapanRot schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ich hab nochwas:
> Samstag Abend irgendeine Aktion bei trockenem Wetter ?
> Ich erinnere mich da so an die Avik Brygge Norge Boardietour:
> Grillen unter freiem Himmel mit Floatation...
> ...



Wat wo das denn???


----------



## JapanRot (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Na abends am Hirtshals Strand...
würde den Abend mit Sicherheit toll ausklingen lassen....und Hunger
werden wir nach der Tour auch haben, keine Frage...


----------



## Blauortsand (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Mensch Jungens Ihr schreibt Euch ja schon mächtig warm hier in dem Threat!

Vorallendingen redet reppi nur noch vom Pumpen nachts auf dem Zimmer mit dem Gutaussehenden Laggo! Wundert mich nur, dass die beiden nicht gemeinsam in Laggo`s Hotmobil nächtigen!

Ich und mein Kollege würden da auch mit pennen wenn das noch möglich ist! Am besten dann in der außermirschnarchtkeinerimraumsuite!


----------



## JapanRot (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

So...da habe ich doch sofort mal eine Suite unbenannt und euch eingetragen ;-)
Ich hoffe Louis & Andre haben Ohropax dabei *g*


----------



## Sylverpasi (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Sauber Jelle! Du bist also ein Schnarchlappen????? Gut, dass Du bei mir nicht nächtigst.......


----------



## haukep (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Also, wenn die Herren Reppi, Oh-Nemo und Laggo nix dagegen haben, bin ich bei der Oldie Suite dabei


----------



## Sylverpasi (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ich glaube nicht, dass sie was dagegen haben. Du nimmst nämlich den Platz von Gina ein......|muahah:


----------



## haukep (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Gina kann unter mit pennen


----------



## JapanRot (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

eine wunderbare Brandung im Hintergrund  :q  :q 

Ein Schelm, wer da nicht an* Brandungsangeln* denkt  :q  :q


----------



## haukep (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Aber nur daran- woran denn sonst. Diese Frau da steht nur im Weg


----------



## Sylverpasi (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Genau das ist die perfekte Welle für´s Brandungsangeln...löl. Wech mit der Alten da..... Übrigens das ist meine Schwester. Ich bin bestechlich........


----------



## haukep (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ey aller isch hab deine schwester flachgelegt...


----------



## Sylverpasi (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Das wüsste ich, denn es herrscht hier strenge Gesichtskontrolle. Und Du wärst bestimmt durchgefallen.......


----------



## haukep (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

hat sich erledigt --  hat sich erledigt --  hat sich erledigt --  hat sich erledigt --  hat sich erledigt --  hat sich erledigt --  hat sich erledigt --  hat sich erledigt --


----------



## JapanRot (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

TatüüüüüüTataaaaaaaa


----------



## Laggo (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



> Vorallendingen redet reppi nur noch vom Pumpen nachts auf dem Zimmer mit dem Gutaussehenden Laggo! Wundert mich nur, dass die beiden nicht gemeinsam in Laggo`s Hotmobil nächtigen!



Dem Hotmobil trau ich die lange Strecke nicht mehr ganz zu :c ,sonst hätte ich mit Sicherheit darin übernachtet und dich hätten wir noch glatt in die Mitte genommen Jelle, aber Du hast ja beim schon letzten mal abgeklemmt #6 

@Reppi



> den etwas älter aussehenden Laggo



Nun hör aber mal auf, ich könnt glatt als euer Zivi durchgehen :q  :q  :q 
Die Sweet ist gebucht!
Hauke ist dann Jörg sein Zivi um 2 Leute kann ich mich dann auch nicht kümmern schließlich hab ich Urlaub #6 

Gruß Laggo


----------



## Reppi (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Gut, ich habe also meinen eigenen Zivi |supergri  |supergri 
Ich habe ne ganze Menge Gerödel dabei, dass DU dann zum Kutter tragen mußt.Und da ich Dir die Gina auch nicht abnehme...........schlachten mußt Du dann wohl auch für mich..    
Und Jelle in ner Herberge |kopfkrat ...................
Erzählt doch mal bitte Jelle, dass dort um 22:00 NACHTRUHE herrscht und er nicht bis nachts um 03:00 DSF gucken kann |rolleyes


----------



## Louis (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Sauber Jelle! Du bist also ein Schnarchlappen????? Gut, dass Du bei mir nicht nächtigst.......



Nun ja, da hat er aber Glück, der Jelle!

Sobald ich ein, zwei Bierchen intus habe, bin ich ein Schnarcher vor dem Herrn. Aber wir sind ja schließlich zum angeln da oben.  #6 

@alle:

Übrigens, Frau Schaffrath ist gerade wieder single |supergri  |supergri  |supergri


----------



## haukep (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@Louis: Meinst nicht, dass die gute langsam ein wenig "auf" ist


----------



## Sylverpasi (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> @Louis: Meinst nicht, dass die gute langsam ein wenig "auf" ist



Nee ich glaube nicht...... Wieder zurück zum Thema sonst kommen wieder böse Sachen wie: Privatchat von Kindern usw!!!! Wie war das Thema noch????  :q  :q  :q


----------



## JapanRot (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Das Thema heisst 
MS MILLE KAPERN....ODER: Wir HABEN NOCH 2 PLÄTZE FREI !!!!!!

 :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Sylverpasi (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Achjaaa danke ich vergaß!!! Hat nicht jemand was von "Sachen aufm Kutter lassen" gesagt??? Also ich für meine Teil, werde meine sachen definitiv nicht auf dem Kutter lassen...... Man weiß ja nie, was da so im Hafen abgeht......


----------



## JapanRot (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

-OFFTOPIC MODE ENABLED-
Also bei Gina kann ich meine Ruten abstellen hat sie gesagt. Bei ihrer Oberweite funktioniert das fast wie so eine Rutenklemme ;-)
-OFFTOPIC MODE DISABLED-

Naja Dennis, könntest recht haben. Vielleicht doch besser das Gerümpel mitzunehmen....


----------



## Louis (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Nee ich glaube nicht...... Wieder zurück zum Thema sonst kommen wieder böse Sachen wie: Privatchat von Kindern usw!!!! Wie war das Thema noch????  :q  :q  :q



Habs auch gelesen und kann die Kritik zum Teil nachvollziehen. 

@Japan Rot:

Wieso Zwei Plätze?? Achso, Ramon Ominoso...

Nun, sei's drum, mit 18 Leuten wär das doch auch okay, oder? 

In Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass die Tour soweit steht, und das allenfalls noch zwei Angler aufpringen können, könnten wir theorethisch alles weitere unter uns klären.

Was meinen denn die nicht unmittelbar Betroffenen? Ist die Tatsache, dass wir uns alle tierisch auf die Fahrt freuen und dass wir - von Vorfreude und jugendlichem Ungestüm getrieben - wir hier ein bischen Rumblödeln  eher nervig oder ganz amüsant.

Wir wollen alle, dies interessiert an unserem Spass teilhaben lassen. Schließlich erwartet Ihr ja mit Sicherheit einen Reisebericht und zwar sobald wir am 20. wieder festen Boden unter den FÜßen haben. 

Also ums kurz zu machen, wie ist die Meinung der anderen Boardies. Weitermachen wie bisher, oder Schluß mit lustich? Würd mich mal interessieren.

Gruß 

Louis


----------



## JapanRot (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Das wird ein Reisebericht mit "Foto Love Story" der sich gewaschen haben wird....da könnt ihr Gift drauf nehmen....


----------



## haukep (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Das denke ich aber auch...*zustimm*


----------



## Sylverpasi (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Louis schrieb:
			
		

> Habs auch gelesen und kann die Kritik zum Teil nachvollziehen.
> 
> @Japan Rot:
> 
> ...



Also Du hast es ja schon gesagt Louis! Der Grund warum ich z.B. rumblödel ist, dass ich mich super tierisch auf die Tour freue. Ich habe den Eindruck, dass es nicht so viele stört, sonst hätte schon jemand was gesagt. Ich blödel weiter..... (in einem gewissen Rahmen aber nur)


----------



## haukep (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Das kann keiner sagen, denn hier blödeln alle


----------



## JapanRot (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

*Gleich Ist hier Achterbooaaahhhnnnnnnnn*  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Sylverpasi (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Es geht wieder los!!!! 

Hat denn keiner mehr Fragen zum Thema???? 

Sag mal Maik wolltest Du nicht die Sachen auf die Startseite bringen, die wir mitnehmen? Ich meine die Gerätschaft...


----------



## JapanRot (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

da sachste auch was...werd ich mich sofort mal ranmachen....thanX


----------



## Sylverpasi (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Siehst Du. Ich dachte ich hatte mir das eingebildet....


----------



## JapanRot (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

man man man...auf welcher seite war das denn....

auf seite 29...habs schon ;-)


----------



## astacus (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

hallo japanrot,
ich würde gerne in die "hochzeits-suit". falls mein bett gebraucht wird kann ich auch verzichten da ich eh für die woche ein feriehaus gemietet habe.

grüße
astacus


----------



## haukep (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Wer bucht denn die Jugendherberge eigentlich?


----------



## Sylverpasi (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Hauke das ist doch schon längst geschehen. Wenn Du nicht immer so einen Blödelkram hier schreiben würdest, dann hättest Du das nicht überlesen. Unser lieber "Maik the Organisator" hat das gebucht.....


----------



## JapanRot (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Jepp !! Alles in trockenen Tüchern,Hauke

@Astacus: Habe dich schon eingetragen
@all Startseite mit den Combis ist überarbeitet


----------



## haukep (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Supi  Das habe ich ehrlich nicht gelesen  Und wie bezahlen wir das? Vor Ort?


----------



## Sylverpasi (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Danke Maik, dass Du Dir echt Mühe machst. Ist nicht selbstverständlich.....


----------



## haukep (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Jo, Danke auch von mir Also Geld vor Ort?


----------



## JapanRot (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

jepp, Geld vor Ort.
Kenne ich von JHB auch nicht anders. Wie soll z.B. ein Wanderer der dort zufällig vorbeikommt schon wochen vorher sein geld überweisen. ?? :q  :q  :q


----------



## Sylverpasi (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

JapanMaik. Mir ist das was unangenehmes passiert!!! Ich trau mich gar nicht, das zu erzählen..............


----------



## JapanRot (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

. . .

Na jetzt bin ich ja mal gespannt ?


----------



## Sylverpasi (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ich muss Dich bitten noch einmal und ich hoffe auch das letzte Mal was zu ändern!!!! Ich werde keine Penn Schnur drauf haben. Ich bestell mir heute oder morgen die "Hemingway Dyneema 25iger 22,kg Tragkraft". Bitte nicht hauen, weil Du schon wieder ändern musst |rotwerden|rotwerden|rotwerden


----------



## JapanRot (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

ja ja..iss ja schon gut...ich hab´ ein großes herz ;-) mach ich sofort

Wo hast du die her ? Factory-shop.de ??
Die hatte ich auch mal...der allerletzte Schrott...


----------



## Sylverpasi (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Wat wieso allerletzter Schrott?????? Die soll doch sooooo gut sein.... Was ist daran nicht gut... Das muss ich ja wissen, bevor ich bestelle!


----------



## Louis (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@pluschtierpasi

bestell mal noch nicht....ich bekomme die Tage ne Bezugsquelle genannt für Deine Schnur und wollte mir die auch bestellen.

Louis


----------



## Sylverpasi (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Sauber Louis! Willst Du auch die 25iger nehmen???


----------



## Louis (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@japan

nu bin ich mal gespannt


----------



## JapanRot (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

pluschtierpasi..... LOL  |supergri  |supergri 

also meine war flach wie ne flunder, eine ganz üble knotenfestigkeit, verdrallte wie sau..... ich hoffe die haben was geändert  #6


----------



## Sylverpasi (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Also in der Beschreibung steht drin: 

Hemingway Dyneema Details: 

*X*

Ich hab es edit....Besser is das!!!!


----------



## JapanRot (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

hau...die haben die seite überarbeitet, so lautete damals auch noch nicht 
die beschreibung....dann haben die wohl wirklich was getan...
also..viel Spaß beim testen ;-)


----------



## Sylverpasi (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Puuuh ich hab schon gedacht, dass Du wieder was ändern musst, aber ist ja noch mal gut gegangen...... löl


----------



## Sylverpasi (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Louis. Kannst Du ungefähr einschätzen, wann Du bescheid weißt? Wir sind 3 Mann, die die Schnur eigentlich heute bestellen wollten.


----------



## Louis (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Sorry, pasi!

Die Kritik an der Hemingway hat mich nun doch etwas verunsichert. Deswegen ahbe ich erstmal noch schnell den tread "Welche geflochtene benutzt ihr..." durchgelesen. 

Welche bezugsquelle hättet ihr denn. Ich würde bei der von Japaner genannten Factory dingens ordern. Allerdings bin ich mir noch nicht schlüssig, ob ich die dyneema oder die prfessional nehme. 

Oh, hab gesehen, die Prof gibts nur bis 600m. 
Dann tendiere ich wohl eher zur Dyn mit 1000m. 

 :q Jetzt sehe ich auch, wo Du bestellt hättest. Astreine wiedergabe der beschreibung der Dyneema. Hast aber fleißig getippt #6 

Ihr könnt denke ich bestellen.


----------



## Sylverpasi (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Louis.... Dank der Beschreibung bin ich nicht mehr verunsichert. Ich werde die Schnur definitiv bestellen. Hemingway scheint die Schnur modernisiert zu haben.
Zur Beschreibung: Ich hab sie nicht getippt, ich habe sie kopiert lölölölöl


----------



## Louis (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ja näh, is klar....wollte Dich ja nur vor ner copyright-Klage retten. Aber laß man stecken, mit 17 Mann haben wir eh mehr Platz auf der Toten-Manns-Kiste :q


----------



## Sylverpasi (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Meinst, dass ich jetzt ne Klage bekomme? Dann änder ich das lieber wieder.......


----------



## Louis (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, grundsätzlich wäre ich aber vorsichtig mit fremdem Eigentum.


----------



## Sylverpasi (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ok. Ich hab es abgeändert..... Will ja keinen Ärger haben...... Danke für die Info Louis!


----------



## JapanRot (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

ja...schön vorsichtig mit fremdem Eigentum...zum Beispiel mit Symphys Zimmerservice.  :q  :q 

Hmh, ich denke bei der Schnur hat sich einiges getan. Aber ich bleibe bei meiner Gigafish Powerline...


----------



## Sylverpasi (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Jo die Gigafish hatte ich auch im Auge, aber preislich das doppelte oben drauf.....Ich bin auch mit der Gigafish sehr zu frieden. Ich hatte die in Norge getestet!


----------



## JapanRot (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

jau, die hemingway ist ja immer noch richtig günstig sehe ich gerade
1000m für knapp 50 EURONEN ist echt gut

Sag mal bescheid wie dir schnur jetzt ist wenn du sie bekommen hast... dann könnte ich mir das auch nochmal überlegen


----------



## Sylverpasi (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ich denke, wenn wir heute bestellen ist sie in 2 bis 5 Tagen da. Ich werde Dir dann auf jeden fall einen Eindruck schreiben. Wichtig ist für mich nur: Preiswert, rundgeflochten, abriebfest und drallabsobierend!!!!


----------



## Louis (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke, wenn wir heute bestellen ist sie in 2 bis 5 Tagen da. Ich werde Dir dann auf jeden fall einen Eindruck schreiben. Wichtig ist für mich nur: Preiswert, rundgeflochten, abriebfest und drallabsobierend!!!!



Wovon habt ihr das gerade? Von Angelschnur oder von der üblichen Sicherheitsausrüstung in Sachen Zimmerservice??? :q


----------



## Sylverpasi (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Louis schrieb:
			
		

> Wovon habt ihr das gerade? Von Angelschnur oder von der üblichen Sicherheitsausrüstung in Sachen Zimmerservice??? :q


 
Man man man Angelschnur  :q  #6 . Der war gut Louis!!!!


----------



## Louis (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

So, Jungz! 

Ich hab gerade mal bei Miss Alice angefragt, ob wir denn nicht so ab 4.00 Frühstück kriegen konnten.

Sobald sie sich per email bei mir meldet, sach ich Bescheid. 

Hab Sie auch gefragt, ob wir uns nicht morgens ne Ration Kaffee für unsere Thermoskannen kochen können.

Ich bräuchte dann mal für den Fall der Fälle eine Frückstücksteilnehmerliste. 

Also falls wir dort earlybird kriegen, wer futtert mit?

Louis


----------



## JapanRot (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

ikke auf jeden fall


----------



## Fairlay (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Wir sind auch dabei


----------



## Louis (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Okay, da haben wir den Bonsai-Samurai und die drei Fairlays und mich....Andre wir auch was futtern wollen ... |kopfkrat  macht zusammen fünf bisher....

nur so, dass das Thema nicht untergeht... |supergri


----------



## haukep (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Jo, schließe mich an @Louis

Mit der Schnur...@Dennis: Ich muss Dich nochmal irgendwan buchen, dann gehen wir mir mal Ausrüstung kaufen


----------



## Hendrik (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

morgens noch legger Frühstücken ? - bin dabei !!  :q  :q


----------



## symphy (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

HEJ,


ich futter auch mit klar und ne kanne kaffee bitte  


ich habe fireline drauf jeweils ca.700 m 32ger 

und meine sachen lasse ich bestimmt auch nicht an bord!!!

Gruß MArtin


----------



## symphy (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@haukep versuch mit dennis zu marci zu fahren wenn geht er hat noch gute ruten da.


@plüschtier habe mir gestern den film rin getan mann ist der geil will gerne wissen wo die so viele fische fangen ,ist echt cool das ding werde ihn dir mal brennen oder geben wenn hier bist , kann dir auch noch die vpn mir als profi erstellten filme mitgeben LÖLÖLÖLÖLÖl

Gruß Martin


----------



## Sylverpasi (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				symphy schrieb:
			
		

> @haukep versuch mit dennis zu marci zu fahren wenn geht er hat noch gute ruten da.
> 
> 
> @plüschtier habe mir gestern den film rin getan mann ist der geil will gerne wissen wo die so viele fische fangen ,ist echt cool das ding werde ihn dir mal brennen oder geben wenn hier bist , kann dir auch noch die vpn mir als profi erstellten filme mitgeben LÖLÖLÖLÖLÖl
> ...



Sauber. Ich hab gestern schon mit den Augen gekullert, als der Typ die Meeegaforelle gefangen hat und erst die Platten waren der HIT!!!! Nächste Woche bin ich bei Dir.......!!!!


----------



## Sylverpasi (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Jo, schließe mich an @Louis
> 
> Mit der Schnur...@Dennis: Ich muss Dich nochmal irgendwan buchen, dann gehen wir mir mal Ausrüstung kaufen



Hauke ist kein Problem. Muss aber die nächsten Tage passieren!!! Du solltest mal zur Börse nach RD fahren ist am 12.02. und 13.02. Dort gibt es auch günstige Sachen. Und was meinst Du mit der Schnur????


----------



## haukep (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Schnur brauche ich auch sollte das heißen 

Was denn für ein Film? Dennis, Du hast was gutzumachen - her mit der Addi, will auch sehen


----------



## Sylverpasi (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Jo Hauke. Was willst Du denn für ne Schnur haben? Hast Du da ne bestimmte im Auge?


----------



## symphy (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@hauke wenn du vieleicht die fireline haben willst kann ich dir ne gute ad geben wo du bestimmt 130 m mehr bekommst als angegeben ist .
ao wars bei mir leider hat maik dafür 130 weniger bekommen;-))


ZUR Erinnerung noch mal :Wir sollten daran denken Steve mal ein paar Zigarillos mit zubringen wie auch ein paar lakritz damit es auch mal die richtig guten stellen nafährt für uns .

Denke es ist ein guter Zug !

@hauke es handelt sich leider nur um ein angelfilm den ich auf cd habe hier 240m dauer drill in alaska , geile sache.

Gruß martin


----------



## haukep (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Den will ich haben. Hat Dennis den?

Welche Schnur sollte man den nehmen? Fireline? Klingt gut.....

Leute ich habe gar nix für da oben, keine Rute, Rolle, keine Köder und eben auch keine Schnur, also lasst mal was hören....
Wieviel Geld muss ich denn rechnen....*angst*


----------



## JapanRot (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Zigarillos...jaaaa genau.. Dannemann Spezial Brasil oder so heissen die.
Da fährt der Steve drauf ab...


----------



## Reppi (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Also wenn das Frühstück gibt, bin ich dabei !
Bin sonst bis 09:00 (noch) unausstehlicher.....  
Ich werde auch in RD auf der Messe mal schauen, was man noch so gebrauchen kann....
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Louis (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Hier sind die *"Brandheißen News" * zum Thema Frühstück:

Zitat Ms. Alice (who the ....is alice):

Thanks for email. 
I have booked room for 18 per.
Arrivel 19-3 to 20-3-05.
I dont serve breakfast so erly, but you can maike coffie in the kitchen.
Price pr. person dkk 100,-
Booking nr. 7874.

Alice

Schade, kein Frühstück, aber Kaffekochen in der Küche ist erlaubt. Naja, vielleicht können wir Ms. Alice ja gut zureden und selber was machen. Ich meine so eine Pfanne für Spiegelei mit dem Versprechen, dass wir alles wieder saubermachen müsste doch drin sein. Das klären wir aber am besten vor Ort.

Die Dame hat uns auch mitgeteilt, wer den Kaffe kochen darf:

guckst Du genau hin:

"...but you can *maike * coffie in the kitchen..." #6  |supergri  :m  #h 

Tur mir ja außerordentlich Leid für die Japan Rot...


----------



## JapanRot (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Scherzkeks ;-) Aber gut aufgepasst Sherlock Holmes  :q  :q  :q 

1:0 für dich  #6


----------



## Sylverpasi (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ich bin echt froh, dass ich so früh morgens kein Fresschen brauch . Eine Sorge weniger. Ich hoffe, dass es für euch doch ermöglicht wird!! Ich möchte lieber nicht mit einem hungrigen schlechtgelaunten Reppi zusammenstoßen :m


----------



## Louis (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Hat vielleicht irgendwer nen Campingkocher und ne Bratpfanne???

Rührei mit Räucherfisch und Krabben/Garnelen (aus der Fischfabrik oder so) hätte doch was. Direkt am Kai verputzt oder sogar beim Auslaufen aufn Kutter. Würd mich glatt hinstellen und brutzeln...

Oder gibt es auf der Mille neuerdings Frühstück gegen Entgelt???

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, hieß es damals noch Selbstverpflegung....oder war das auf der Thailand??? |kopfkrat


----------



## Sylverpasi (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Moin Louis! Letztes Jahr hieß es auch noch Selbstverpflegung...... Das wird wohl nichts mit Futtererwerb.


----------



## Louis (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Gut, denn brauchen wir definitiv einen Campingkocher ud ne Bratpfanne. WIe sollen wir sonst Reppi bei Laune halten????


----------



## Sylverpasi (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Vielleicht könnte er ja von meiner "hübschen" Masseuse das auf dem Körper klebende Essen ablutschen..... Ich werd sie mal fragen


----------



## symphy (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Wat das gibt kein essen auf der mille ,wie soll ich das aushalten ohne lecker was essen zur halbzeit ???Also noch eine tasche für die stullen einplanen bitte lol.

Das mit dem früstück wird wohl drin sein wennman der domse sagt das man 12 stunden draußen ist denke und hoffe ich ma.

sonst louis ran mit großer pfanne 5 schachteln eier und 2 pakken brot und krabben oder so.

Gruß Martin 
@haukep schau auf der ersten seite nach sachen die mann brauch dort steht schon ma was drin , sonst musst du mal den pasi fragen der hat super ahnung ;-))))

Gruß Martin


----------



## Louis (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Zitat Ms. Alice (who the ....is alice):

Thanks for email. 
I have booked room for 18 per.
Arrivel 19-3 to 20-3-05.
*I dont serve breakfast so erly,* but you can maike coffie in the kitchen.
Price pr. person dkk 100,-
Booking nr. 7874.

Alice

Sorry Symphy, aber so schauts aus!!!

coffie ja, breakfast not so erly

So nen Campingkocher wäre ja auch gut für das Aufwärmen von z.B. dem Kutterklassiker "Eintopf" an Board.

*Aber: ICH HABE LEIDER NIX DERGLEICHEN!!! *  :c  #h


----------



## symphy (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

ich werde mir also stullen satt mitnehmen müssen und würste und so bevor man hungrig ist an bord .

@louis das mit dem kocher ist schon ne gute idee und vieleicht ein großen topf , dann müssten wir uns aber drauf einigen das nur erbsensuppe rein kommt sonst werden es ja kulinarische köstlichkeiten die keiner mehr mag.

wenn jeder sich 2 gr dosen mitnimmt und wir die gemeinsam in topf kippen ,wäre es nicht verkehrt mal was warmes zu essen.

nur wodrin???

GRuß martin


----------



## symphy (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

alice serviert es nicht aber vieleicht kann man selber was kochen wie du schon sagst und wieder sauber machen ,dürfte sie doch nicht stören .

martin


----------



## Louis (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Topf in der Größe wäre nicht das Problem. Den würde ich mitbringen.

Fehlt nur noch der Kocher. 

@symphy:

Was gegen ein paar Saitlinge, die man in die Suppe reinstückeln könnte.


----------



## symphy (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@louis meinst würstchen bestimmt ,hätte keiner was dagegen denke ich und ne menge brot dazu ,kocher heißt auch gleich gasbuddel , was?

topf habe ich auch ein großen so ein wecktopf zum einkochen der dinger;.-)
ichhabe nur eine große pulle 10 kg zu groß denke ich aber ,lieber noch mal fragen hier,frag frag frag................

oder jeder bringt sich selber würstchen und ne dose mit auch brot , denn ich denke nicht das einer gerne für 20 hungrige mäuler einkauft , und nachher da steht mit ich will essen , ich nichjt ,ich mit wurst ,ich ohne ,wenn jeder selber was mitbringt hat er auch das was er will;-))
oder wie denkst du drüber??


----------



## Louis (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

nun ja, wenn jeder beispielweise seine Dose selber mitbringt...okay. Aber wir haben eh nur einen Topf zum erwärmen. 

Also wenn wir uns auf Erbseneintopf mit Würstchen einigen können, dann würd ich das einkaufen. 

Kann ich davon ausgehen, dass Du Topf und Gasbuddel mitbringst? 

Dann fehlt nur noch ein Kocher...


----------



## symphy (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

topf ist kein thema habe ich im garten stehen ein riesen ding halt !!!KLAR!!


die budel ist echt groß louis und eine kleine würde reichen , denke hier hat jemand bestimmt noch eine kleine die er mitnehmen kann , mal abwarten.

ein Kocher ist gut habe keinen oder besser gesagt ich kann gerne mal schauen ich hatte mal einen im keller rumfliegen der könnte mit ,ist aber noch nicht sich er da ich den in hamburg habe wenn muß morgen mal schauen
 ok?

TOPF ist gebongt !!!!!!!!!1

KOCHER evtl................

GAS??????????????????????

Martin


----------



## Louis (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ich denke es wird Zeit für ne allgemeine wer bringt was mit Liste auf der Startseite. Ich meine Essentechnisch.

Also, wenn alle damit einverstanden sind, dann bringe ich Erbsensuppe und Würstchen mit - für alle.

Kocher: ?
Topf: Symphy
Brot: Jeder selber???
Eier fürs Frühstück: ?
Wieviele Eier: ?
Speck:
Räucherfisch:
etc.


----------



## Sylverpasi (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Also ich bring mir meine Verpflegung selber mit. Brote uns kleine Snacks reichen für mich. Ich will ja da angeln und nicht dicker werden löl


----------



## Louis (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@ pasi

geht klar, suum cuique wie der Lateiner sagt...

@ all

Umfrage: 

Wer will Rührei zum Frühstück?

Wer will Eintopf für mittags?


----------



## JapanRot (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Tach zusammen !!!
@Lois: Ned schlecht...euer Geld ist soeben eingetrudelt, ein hoch auf die deutsche Banken-Kommunikation. Dangeeee

So...heute endete der Krankenschein und ich musste wieder auf die Arbeit.... und jetzt bin ich so richtig krank. Komme gerade aus dem Kräuterbad, hab den Flanell Schlafanzug an und haue mich jetzt erstmal in die Federn... nix mit Weiberfastnacht heute Abend :-(

Ich glaube das ist das Angelfieber....echt schlimm im Moment

Bis später mal


----------



## symphy (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ich nehme Eintopf mit Wurst und das Rührei.

Und ein Eimer Kaffe pleas |supergri |supergri |supergri 

martin


----------



## Reppi (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Jungs ihr habt nun echt ein Problem... :q  :q   
Werde ich wohl gegen halb zehn meinen ersten Stonie roh verputzen.. |uhoh: 
Klar würde ich die Rühreier und Suppe mit verhaften !!
Soll ich sonst auch noch die Frikadellenmaschine anschmeissen; die schmecken ja auch kalt.


----------



## oh-nemo (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> Frikadellen


Die klau ich Dir aus der Tasche,pump die Dinger mit WD40 voll und fisch damit auf Stonies :q


----------



## Reppi (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@Oh-nemo 
Genau, wo zu essen ; wir haben ja WD 40  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Louis (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Okay, die Notwendigkeit der Nahrungsaufnahme - es ist ein 2x12h Hochsetripp, kein Brandungsangeln im Lieferbereich eines Pizzaservice - wird unterschiedlich gesehen. 

Ich warte jetzt erstmal die nächsten Tage ab, hängt ja alles so ein bischen von Gaskocher und Pfanne ab.

Tschüß bis Montag....ich fahr jetzt erstnal nach Norwegen :q 

Keine Angst...kein heimliches Trainigslager, Städtetour nach Oslo!

Wer täglich die Colorline vorm Fenster veorbeifahren sieht, der will mal rauf, auf die Phantasie.

Cu

Louis #h


----------



## Sylverpasi (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Louis. Ich wünsche Dir dann viel Spaß! Du solltest aber mal ne Schlepprute hinten rausbaumeln lassen. Du kennst das Thema "Meerforellen im Schraubenwasser" von OH-Nemo noch nicht!!!! Da kann was gehen


----------



## Louis (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Louis. Ich wünsche Dir dann viel Spaß! Du solltest aber mal ne Schlepprute hinten rausbaumeln lassen. Du kennst das Thema "Meerforellen im Schraubenwasser" von OH-Nemo noch nicht!!!! Da kann was gehen



Dann aber fix rüber mit der Info...

bis 14.00 wäre noch Zeit schnell ein downrigger und entsprechendes Getackel zu besorgen. 

Großmann ist ja gleich um die Ecke. Ist zwar nicht meine erste Wahl, aber die Zeit drängt... :m


----------



## Sylverpasi (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Oh ich muss mich korregieren. Das Thema ist nicht von Jörg.......

Meerforellen im Schraubenwasser


----------



## Louis (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Sensationell! #6 

vier Tage später in den Kieler Nachrichten...


...Color Phantasie aus Seenot abgeschleppt...


Eine Angelschnur hatte sich in der Hauptschiffsschraube verheddert, so dass sich die Schraube festfraß. Selbt ein Notstop der Maschinen konnte ein durchbrennend es Motors nicht verhindern. Im Verdacht steht ein bekloppter Angler aus Lübeck, der auf den Tip seiner nicht weniger bekloppten Anglerkollegen gehört hat und der ernsthaft im Schraubenwasser Meerforellen und Lachse zu erbäuten... |supergri  :m


----------



## Sylverpasi (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

|good:!!!!!! Aber ein kleiner Tipp am Rande: Du brauchst einen riiiiiesen Downrigger mit einer riiiiiesen Kugel unten dran von ca. 1.000 KG, da bei voller Fahrt sonst mit dem "Normaldownrigger" nichts zu fangen ist.


----------



## Louis (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Dann eben so:

Kiel; 7.2.2005

Bei der Rückfahrt aus Oslo kan es auf der Color Phantasie zu einem außergewöhnlichen Zwischenfall. Ein offensichtlich geistig verwirrter und suicidgefährdeter Angler wollte sich am Heck der Color Phantasie mit einem Bellyboat abseilen. Als Grund gab er an, im Schraubenwasser.... |supergri


----------



## Sylverpasi (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## Reppi (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Im Schraubenwasser Lachse und auf der Bugwelle reiten die Delfine #6


----------



## Sylverpasi (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Jo Reppi. Der ist auch gut!!!!

Aber ich hoffe für den Skipper, dass er immer die An- und Abdrift wechselt........


----------



## Louis (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Jo, Seitenwechsel muss schon sein.

Nur eine Ausrede zählt nicht mehr...wenn die Abhupt, das hört jeder!


----------



## JapanRot (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ich seh das schon kommen...der Skipper hupt beim ablegen und schon fliegt seine Montage in die Fanggründe...das kann ja heiter werden.

Ich wünsche dir viel Spaß und komm uns gesund wieder.
Und lass dir das lecker Kiel-Oslo Buffet schmecken *lechz*


----------



## JapanRot (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Da war der liebe Lois schneller....2 doofe Angler...ein Gedanke ;-)


----------



## Sylverpasi (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Maik ich muss Dich ja schon wieder mal loben....Geile Idee mit der Webcam!!!! Wie hast Du die eingefügt??? Wie geht das?


----------



## JapanRot (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

na auf http://www.hirtshalshavn.dk/ ist ein link zur webcam....und der aktualisiert alle paar sekunden. schreibt aber immer in das bild   webcam1.jpeg.
Also einfach den Link als Foto eingefügt und so ist bei jedem Aufruf das Bild aktuell sobald ein neues zur Verfügung steht. Dat is Dat


----------



## haukep (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ich bin auch für die Koch-Akion, hat denn nun jemand einen passenden Gas-Behälter?


----------



## Reppi (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Hi Leute 
Ich habe hier in meinem Dunstkreis 2 nette Kollegen die gerne mit würden.......
Haben wir die 2 Plätze noch frei ??
Ich bin erst morgen abend wieder on; also nicht meckern wenn ich jetzt nichts mehr schreibe :q


----------



## JapanRot (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Na geht doch... natürlich haben wir noch 2 Plätze frei. Das Geld ist überwiesen...auf Ramon kann und will ich jetzt keine Rücksicht mehr nehmen...

Ach noch was Jungs...ich hab mich gerade schonmal Rifftauglich frisieren lassen.
Siehe hier --> http://www.lunatic-webdesign.de/gallery/album01
 #6  #6  #6  Soll sehr fängig sein


----------



## Sylverpasi (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Maik Du bist verrückt!!!! Dann muss ich mir bis dahin auch noch was einfallen lassen


----------



## Bulli (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

*Ich nehme mit **zum*

*Pilken:*
Rute RonThompson Monterra Thunderhead 228 20-30lbs. 600g WG
Rolle Abu Ambassadeur BG 10000

*Naturköderfischen:*
Rute Sportex Magnus Bt 235 50lbs
Rolle Shimano Tekota 800 

Pilker:
Gewichte von 150g - 500g

Bleie:
Gewichte bis 1000g

nehme aber auch noch meine Sachen fürs normale Pilken mit#6 


Gruss Björn


----------



## Sylverpasi (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Wat los? Keine Infos mehr . Hat Hauke schon bezahlt? Sind wir tatsächlich jetzt 20 Mann???????? Juuuhuuuuuuu...!


----------



## JapanRot (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Gibt auch nix an Infos....
Reppi hat sich noch nicht wieder gemeldet und Hauke & Fairlays Kumpel haben noch nicht bezahlt...also alles beim alten....ich gehe jetzt feiern.

Holstein Alaaf ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## theactor (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

HI,

ich glaube Laggo plant, Euch alle zu eliminieren  
Ich habe ihn heute in der "Gummitanke" getroffen (was sehr nett war #6 ) und was er da - als "Köder getarnt" - auf den Tisch gelegt hat, waren m.E. eher Mordinstrumente denn Pilker... (allein die Drillinge erinnerten mich eher an Fischgalgen bzw. Belly-Anker |supergri )
Wahnsinn..

Ich bin jetzt also doppelt gespannt auf die Berichte nach der Tour! #6


----------



## Reppi (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@Thegespannter
Hat Laggo sich 2 Ösen für die Drillinge anpiercen lassen ???
@All
Jo, wir sind nu vollzählig !!
JR schicke mir bitte die Bankverbindung nochmals, damit die beiden überweisen können.
Kannst Du dann noch 2 Plätze in der Jugendherberge buchen?
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Laggo (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@theactor
psssssttt!!! Du wirst jawohl nicht meine Geheimwaffen ausplaudern #6 
Tja klein ist die Welt da geht man nichts ahnend in nen kleinen Angeladen,und trifft gleich ne bekannte "Kiezgröße" die aufgeregt seiner nächsten Bellytour entgegen fiebert #h 

@Reppi

Wat wird denn nu aus unser angedachten Fahrgemeinschaft,könnte man mit deinem Schlachtschiff auch zu viert fahren |kopfkrat 
Würde dann irgendwo meinen Hobel stehen lassen und auf deinen Zug aufspringen!

Gruß Laggo


----------



## JapanRot (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Reppi...darf ich dich Gott nennen ?? Haste sauber gemacht.  #6  #6 
Also Leute...Ramon ist aus dem Rennen und Reppis Leute kommen noch mit auf die Liste.
P.N. mit B.Daten ist unterwegs.
Damit ist die Tour erfreulicherweise AUSGEBUCHT.  :q  :q  :q 

@Louis: Du kannst doch jetzt so gut mit Alice ;-) Kannst du noch die 2 Plätze dazubuchen ? Veiielciht noch aus einer 4er Suite ne 6er machen, oder ?
Danke !!


----------



## Sylverpasi (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Louis ist doch in Norge.......?????


----------



## Reppi (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@Laggo
Wenn ich meine beiden BB hier lasse und Du deinen Schminkkoffer,,,,,,,  
das kann klappen; werde die Tage mal die letzte Sirtreihe ausbauen und schauen; geht aber wohl klar !!!
@JR
war alles nur ne gezielte Hopfenaktion...und schon hatten sie auf´m Bierdeckel unterschrieben |supergri


----------



## JapanRot (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Louis schrieb:
			
		

> Tschüß bis Montag....ich fahr jetzt erstnal nach Norwegen :q
> 
> 
> Cu
> ...



@Dennis: *ätsch* müsste also wieder da sein  #6
Er war doch nur zum Sightseeing in Oslo


----------



## Louis (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Moinsen und Heja, Norge!

Bin gestern morgen gegen 9.30 wieder in Kiel eingelaufen. Da mich das Thema mit den Mefos in Schraubenwasser die ganze Fahrt über nicht in Ruhe gelassen hat, bin ich erstmal nach Dahme, um mich mit der Watbüx in die Fluten zu stürzen. Goiles Wetter, schöne Kreuzwellen, prima Jungs von der Watläufer und von der Brandungsfraktion getroffen. Fisch: Fehlanzeige. 

Was soll ich von der Fahrt berichten. So stelle ich mir die Verpflegung an Board vor :q . 

Die Fantasie ist mehr Kreuzfahrer als Linienfähre. Und die Ausfahrt aus dem Oslofjord durch ne Panoramascheibe zu betrachten, während man in der Saune sitzt, das hat was. 

Ganz zu schweigen von der anschließenden Ruhephase in einem Massagestuhl. Softdrinks, Hopfenkaltschalen und Obst in Reichweite. Vor einem stören nur die sich an den Fitnessgeräten räkelnden Mädels den Blick auf die sich öffnende See. Das Dehnen und Strecken anmutiger Körper, das rhythmische Auf und Ab bei Leibesertüchtigungen an Laufband oder Crosstrainer, nein, das lenkt doch zu sehr von eigentlichen Zweck der Übung - Selbstfindung und Entspannung- ab. 

Also sich dann doch wieder ganz dem Massagestuhl hingeben, die Augen schließen und meditieren. Geschafft.....,meine Masseuse hatte rote Haare... #6 Mein Kollege war was diese rein mentale Entspannungsübung betrifft noch nicht ganz auf meinem Level angelangt. Nunja, ich hatte ja auch schon einen Saunagang Vorsprung.

Bis denne

Louis


----------



## Louis (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				JapanRot schrieb:
			
		

> Reppi...darf ich dich Gott nennen ?? Haste sauber gemacht.  #6  #6
> Also Leute...Ramon ist aus dem Rennen und Reppis Leute kommen noch mit auf die Liste.
> P.N. mit B.Daten ist unterwegs.
> Damit ist die Tour erfreulicherweise AUSGEBUCHT.  :q  :q  :q
> ...




Klar, kann ich macchen.

Wir müssten aber nochmal über die Belegung der Suiten nachdenken, wenn noch zwei dazukommen, oder?

Bisher haben wir 3 Vierer und ein 6er Appartment. Wenn nun noch zwei hinzukommen, dann wären wohl 5 Vierer besser.
Ich guck mal, ob sich das preislich irgendwie ändert...

Louis


----------



## Louis (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Okay, habs nicht richtig gelesen, sorry!

3 Vierer und 2 Sechser. Geht kloar!

Ist die Belegung denn bereist geklärt?

Louis


----------



## Laggo (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Moinsen,

Mein Bekannter hat in 3 Tagen Öresund ganze 3 Heringe gefangen :c 
Also siehts bei mir mit Naturködern ziemlich mau aus |kopfkrat 
Also falls die Heringe noch vor dem 19.03. irgendwo einfallen bin ich auch an einem Vortreffen mit Heringe stippen interesiert #h


----------



## Louis (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Laggo schrieb:
			
		

> Moinsen,
> 
> Mein Bekannter hat in 3 Tagen Öresund ganze 3 Heringe gefangen :c
> Also siehts bei mir mit Naturködern ziemlich mau aus |kopfkrat
> Also falls die Heringe noch vor dem 19.03. irgendwo einfallen bin ich auch an einem Vortreffen mit Heringe stippen interesiert #h



Hi, Laggo!

Wir wollen hier, sobald die heringe einfallen, ein Gemeinschaftsheringsangeln veranstalten, um uns mit Ködern zu versorgen. Da der Hering kurz vor der Förde zu stehen scheint, kann das nicht mehr lange dauern. Ich denke, dass wir - wenn - dann auch genug für alle etwas weiter entfernt wohnenden fangen. 

Die Tour steht ja eh unter dem Motto: Wir teilen alles - vom Korrisonsspray bis zur Krankenschwester :m 

cu


Louis


----------



## JapanRot (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Moinsen Louis, alten Haudegen ;-)
Danke für den Bericht der Kreuzfahrer Fähre. Hab gestern einen Bericht darüber gesehen. echt gigantisch.
den belegungsplan findest du auf seite 1 des threads...ganz nach dem Motto "Die Männer von Seite eins."  #6


----------



## Sylverpasi (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Was ist denn mit Hauke. Er hat doch gesagt, dass er bezahlt hat????? Was ist da denn los.....


----------



## Louis (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@JR:

Hab gerade mal den Überblick verloren. Wir sind doch nun komplett und alle wollen in die JHB. Oder? |kopfkrat 

Ich habe Alice nämlich schon angemorst und um 3 Vierer und zwei Sechserzimmer gebeten. 

Sach mal Bescheid, wenn gilt #6 

Cu 

Louis


----------



## Sylverpasi (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Jo Japan müsste mal die Liste aktualisieren......


----------



## JapanRot (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Du hast es mal wieder haarnadelscharf auf den Punkt gebracht,Digger ;-)
20 Peoples...alle bei Alice im Wunderland.
ABER: Zwei 6er und zwei 4er Butzen, Louis

@Dennis: Ruhig Brauner ;-) Er hat mir gestern die Überweisungsgutschrift geschickt. Kann gerade von der Arbeit aus nicht schauen weil mein I-Banking momentan nicht lüppt.


----------



## Sylverpasi (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Jo alles klar ich dachte schon, dass mein lieber Hauke nicht mehr will.......


----------



## JapanRot (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

So...Liste ist aktualisiert ihr Rotzblagen ;-) LOL


----------



## Louis (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

oh, manoman! JR hasse räsch!

Da hab ich mich doch glatt verrechnet. Dabei gehöre ich doch garnicht zur PISA-Studie-Generation. Peinlich. Muß ich glatt mal korrigieren.

Danke für den Hinweis.

Gruß


Louis


----------



## haukep (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Jo alles klar ich dachte schon, dass mein lieber Hauke nicht mehr will.......



tststststststststststststs :r  :q  :g  |bla:

Wenn Du mal denkst... |uhoh:  :q


----------



## symphy (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@louis

ichhabe mal geschaut , ich habe keinen kocher könnte somit nur einen großen topf mitnehmen .
es wurde hier nur von sehr wenigen leuten zugesagt das sie essen wollen , mal sehen ob da noch was kommt oder doch lieber ne tasche mit stullen machen .

wobei was warmes essen am bord nicht schlecht wäre ,geht doch ne ,menge kraft beim pumpen der riesen verloren |supergri  |supergri 

gruß martin


----------



## Sylverpasi (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Jo Martin. Wieder fit nach dem Kaffee?  löl Also ich nehm ne Menge Stullen mit. Das ist mir zu aufwendig mit Essen kochen. Ich geh dann lieber Abends mit Bulli ein saftiges Steak essen oder Currywurst Pom. r/w!!!!  Einen Kocher hab ich leider auch nicht.....


----------



## Louis (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Das Thema "Eintopf-und-Frühstück-für-den-der-will" geht natürlich nur, wenn wir bis dahin einen Kocher auftriben können. Wir werden sehen. Ist ja noch ein büschen hin.

Hab mich erstmal mit Schur eingedeckt, brauch noch diversen Kleinkram und muß meine Ausrüstung mal inspizieren. Vorher kannich auch noch nix abschließendes zum Getackel sagen. Aber zewi Ruten in der 30lbs-Klasse, eine schwere und ein leichte Pilke werden schon dabei sein. Dazu entsprechende Multis bzw. Stationärrollen. Alles in doppelt, wäre ja blöd, wenn man ne Zwangspause einlegen muss, weil irgendwas kaputt geht. 
Makks, Twister, Oktopusse in entsprechenden Größen und Farben.

Übrigens: Werde bei Burger King noch zwei Krönchen besorgen. Eins fürn Dorschkönig, eins fürn Dorschprinzen :q 

Was gibts vom Hering?

Nix Neues, ist noch nicht im Stimmung....

Gruß


Louis


----------



## Louis (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Es folgt ein Beitrag aus der Reihe:

NOBODY expects the Spanish Inquisition! ...  |evil:  |gr:  :r 

Bislang dachte ich, das wäre ne Tour für die echt harten Jungs. Also welche, die noch im stehen Pinkeln, usw. 

Was muß ich da in einem anderen Thread lesen????? |gr: 

Es gibt was, das unseren Kollegen Sylverpasi vom Angeln abhalten könnte??? |gr: 

Außentemeraturen von -10 Grad??? #q 

Ich glaubs ja nicht....Vielleicht verlangt er ja auch noch nach Heizstrahlern an Board, Fußbodenheizung an Deck, Handwärmerchen. 

Wie soll das bloß weitergehen??? Ich sehe es schon kommen....Kann mir mal jemand den Fisch abmachen? Iiihhhh, abstechen, igitt. Wie, was und jetzt auch noch Schlachten?????


@Pasi

 #h  :q  :m  |supergri  :q  |wavey: 

ertappt, nicht böse sein, denn....

NOBODY expects the Spanish Inquisition!  Our chief weapon is surprise...surprise and fear...fear and surprise....  Our two weapons are fear and surprise...and ruthless efficiency....  Our *three* weapons are fear, surprise, and ruthless efficiency...and an almost fanatical devotion to the Pope....  Our *four*...no...*Amongst* our weapons....  Amongst our weaponry...are such elements as fear, surprise....


----------



## Sylverpasi (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ich hätte mal dazu schreiben sollen, was ich mit -10°C verbinde  Ich wollte eigentlich nur damit aussagen, dass bei -10°C die Seen zugefroren sind. Aber ich bin nicht böse Louis. Du bekommst Dein Fett auch noch weg  löl


----------



## Louis (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Klaro, wenn ich weniger essen würde und mehr Sporttreiben, dann ja |supergri


----------



## Sylverpasi (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

HIHI Louis ich lass mir was für Dich einfallen........ Warte ab


----------



## haukep (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Heringe gibt es leider noch nicht wie ich gerhört habe,aber das kann sich nur noch um max. 2 Wochen handeln, dann kommen die großen in die Förde, die ja immer zuerst dasind....


----------



## Louis (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Jo, und pünktlich dazu, bin ich auch nicht mehr in Kiel, sondern wieder in HH. 

Das heißt:

a) kein Ausguck mehr
b) keine Heringe ziehen nach Dienstschluß

Das Leben kann hart sein...

Sagt Bescheid, wenn sich was tut...


----------



## haukep (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ich wollte gerade sagen...ich meine, HH ist doch nicht die Welt, wenn es so richtig brummt erstatte ich Bericht...


----------



## JapanRot (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Moinsen ihr Banausen.
Wollte nur mal eben Haukes Geldeingang bestätigen.
@Fairlay: Was ist mit deinem Kumpel oder mit seinem Geld ? ?
@Hendrik: Schicke Rute für einen geilen Preis hast du da bei eBay geschossen. Willkommen im Club der Steelsticks ;-)


----------



## Hendrik (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@Maik: Woher weißt Du ????? :q  :q  :q  freue mich schon auf das gute Stück - dauert hoffentlich nicht all zu lange!!!


----------



## Sylverpasi (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Jo und ich werd sie mir auf der Börse anschauen. Ich find sie zwar ein wenig kurz aber sonst genial........


----------



## Reppi (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

So, die Überweisung meiner beiden Spezies ( Jens & Flo) gehen wohl morgen raus !
Ich werde Samstag in RD auf der Messe mal nach nem schnuckeligen Stock Ausschau halten...........
Und nachdem ich ja in Norge meine Plano mit allen Pilgern versenkt habe, werde 
ich auch dort die Wirtschaft ankurbeln :q


----------



## JapanRot (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

tja Hendrik....ich lauer überall.

Hab meinen Steelstick auch bei Schlageter geschossen und wollte mir noch ne Backup Rute holen, hab die Auktion beobachtet aber hatte keine zeit mitzubieten und sehe gerade als Gewinner nen Hendrik. Und da DER Hendrik einem gewissen SYLVERPASI ein Spiel abgekauft hat  konntest das ja nur du sein  #6  

@Reppi: Alles kloa


----------



## Hendrik (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@Maik - Du bist ja ein Fuchs  :q  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Sylverpasi (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Jo gut beobachtet liebe Maike........


----------



## symphy (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@Füller 

was lese ich da von louis dir wird kalt beim angeln und du brauchst fusswärmer und so , wie geil ;-))

ich bringe dir heizstrahler mit damit du auch schön mollig warm bleibst, den können wir dann an die gasbuddel ranschalten wenn nicht gekocht wird lolllllll


Spaß mach digger;-))

Gruß Martin |supergri


----------



## Blauortsand (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



> Und nachdem ich ja in Norge meine Plano mit allen Pilgern versenkt habe, werde
> ich auch dort die Wirtschaft ankurbeln



HaHa - das hatte ich ja schon wieder vergessen, danke für die Erinnerung Uwe!!!


----------



## Louis (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Wie? Wo? Was? Anfüttern mit Pilkern??? |kopfkrat


----------



## Reppi (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



> Wie? Wo? Was? Anfüttern mit Pilkern???


Genau !
Ich habe im Romsdalfjord ne künstliche Scharrkante angelegt.. :q   
Und das Beste...am 2. von 14 Angeltagen... |rolleyes  |rolleyes  #q  #q


----------



## Louis (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

******* das. Stell ich mir als den Supergau vor. 

Da lohnt sich ja schon fast ein Tauchgang zur Bergung....


----------



## Reppi (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

neee, halb so schlimm........
Die Formen und Farben gefielen mir auch nicht mehr..


----------



## haukep (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ich habe gerade ne fette Lieferung bekommen. Wen es interessiert:


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7132292367&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7132292568&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7132292751&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7132741341&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT


----------



## Louis (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich hier keine Neuigkeiten berichte...Hakuma hat gerade ne Aktion, bei der u.a. (selbstleuchtende) Naturköderbleie und Leuchtpilker (Knicklicht) im Angebot sind.

Wenn wir tatsächlich Wrackangeln mit Naturködern in großen Tiefen, dann würde das schon passen.

Da ich eh noch gen Norge fahren werde, werde ich wohl ordern...

Gruß

Louis


----------



## Sylverpasi (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Louis schrieb:
			
		

> Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich hier keine Neuigkeiten berichte...Hakuma hat gerade ne Aktion, bei der u.a. (selbstleuchtende) Naturköderbleie und Leuchtpilker (Knicklicht) im Angebot sind.
> 
> Wenn wir tatsächlich Wrackangeln mit Naturködern in großen Tiefen, dann würde das schon passen.
> 
> ...



Ich hab zwar die von Dir benannten Bleie und Pilker, aber ich werde mal bei Hakuma nachschauen, vielleicht will ich auch noch welche haben..........


----------



## Louis (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Und, taugt das Zeug was?


----------



## Sylverpasi (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Louis schrieb:
			
		

> Und, taugt das Zeug was?



Leider kann ich nicht in den Online-Shop. Die haben da wohl ein Problem mit dem T-Online-Browser....... Also ich hab die Teile in Norge getestet. Die Pilker mit dem Knicklichteinsätzen gingen gut auf Lump und Leng auch auf Dorsch und Köhler. Die Stabbleie sind zu bevorzugen, die hängen nicht ganz so leicht fest wie Tropfen-, Kugel- oder Sargbleie.......... Leuchtpilker und Leuchtbleie sind schon vorteilhaft, wobei man einen leuchtenen Tannenbaum vermeiden sollte...... Also ich kann sagen, dass ich sehr von den Teilen begeistert und überzeugt bin. Dazu kommt noch, dass die Pilker und Bleie absolut "Bleifrei" sind... #6  Ich hab mir jetzt mal schnell den Katalog bestellt und dann werd ich mal schauen, was es neues gibt......


----------



## JapanRot (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Also mit den Leuchtstabbleiben habe ich in Verbindung mit dem Heilbuttjigger erfolgreich auf Dorsch,Leng undf Lumb gefischt. Die Dinger haben echt eine gute qualität


----------



## Reppi (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Und endlich kann ich die Rainer Korn Heilbutt-Jiggs mal dem Wasser (und Fischen) vorstellen. :q  :q 
Habe gerade in der Garage noch nen 50lbs Knüppel gefunden  , hat zwar nur einen normalen Endring, aber das müßte für die 2 Tage langen.........


----------



## Louis (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> Und endlich kann ich die Rainer Korn Heilbutt-Jiggs mal dem Wasser (und Fischen) vorstellen. :q  :q
> Habe gerade in der Garage noch nen 50lbs Knüppel gefunden  , hat zwar nur einen normalen Endring, aber das müßte für die 2 Tage langen.........



Ich nehme zwar auch zwei 30er Knüppel mit und hoffe, dass wir die auch gebrauchen können. Aber machen wir uns nix vor, da brauchen wir schon sehr viel Glück mit dem Wetter. 

Ich würde mich auf alle Fälle auch auf eine küstennahe Aktion mit Geschirr wie auf der Ostsee einstellen.  

Wenn sich jeder auf alles vorbereitet und jeder alles doppelt mitnimmt, dann haben wir 80 bis 100 Ruten an Board. Da will ich ein Bild von haben.  #6


----------



## Bulli (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Louis schrieb:
			
		

> Ich nehme zwar auch zwei 30er Knüppel mit und hoffe, dass wir die auch gebrauchen können. Aber machen wir uns nix vor, da brauchen wir schon sehr viel Glück mit dem Wetter.
> 
> Ich würde mich auf alle Fälle auch auf eine küstennahe Aktion mit Geschirr wie auf der Ostsee einstellen.
> 
> Wenn sich jeder auf alles vorbereitet und jeder alles doppelt mitnimmt, dann haben wir 80 bis 100 Ruten an Board. Da will ich ein Bild von haben. #6


 
Moin
Wir haben doch eine Tour zum gelben Riff gebucht ?
Also wenn zu viel Wind is machen wir nur ne küstennahe Tour?

Gruß Björn


----------



## JapanRot (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Tacj Jungs !!

Ich habe heute eine Anzahlung erhalten. Die Überweisung kam von
JENS-PETER UND INGA THEDE

@Louis: Ist das jemand von deinen Leuten ?

Maik


----------



## Blauortsand (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Der Name Thede hört sich sehr nach Reppis Region an - aufjedenfall gibt es Thedes in Westerdeichstrich!!!


----------



## haukep (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Notfalls ist das der Rest von meinem Geld


----------



## Gra Frede (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Hallo,

ich habe gestern von BlauortSand gehört,dass eventuell noch zwei Plätze
für die MS Mille Tour vom 19.03.-20.03.2005 frei sind.
Bin interessiert und würde mich gerne anmelden.
Bin zwar ein Neuling im Anglerboard, aber zuverlässig .Kann BlauortSand bestätigen.
Wie sieht es nun aus?


----------



## Reppi (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



> Ich habe heute eine Anzahlung erhalten


Hier !!! Jelle hat Recht #6 
Ist einer von "meinen".....


----------



## JapanRot (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Hallo Gra Frede.

Der Reppi hat die letzten beiden Plätze in Beschlag genommen ;-)
Wir sind nun ausgebucht.


----------



## mahi (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Hallo Jungs,
mit Interesse verfolge ich Euren Thread und freue mich für Euch daß die Tour ausgebucht ist. Jetzt nur noch Daumendrücken für gutes Wetter. Wie gesagt, ich reise erst am 19.03. an, werde aber im Hafen vorbeischauen.

Was das Wrackangeln angeht, da oben liegen die Wracks nicht so tief wie in Norwegen, sondern bei max 150 m. Am Riff sind´s dagegen Tiefen von 35 - 60 m.
Also, die Vermututng daß man da oben Verhältnisse wie auf der Ostsee haben kann ist nicht falsch, Ihr könnt einen Ententeich haben aber auch Weter wo man 500 g benötigt, insofern ist ein breites Spektrum angesagt. 
Wenn das Wetter über 20m/s ist wird Steve vermutlich nicht fahren, zumindestens nicht zum Riff, das wäre zu gefährlich, vielleicht ist dann noch eine Küstentour drin, die Jammerbucht runter bis hinter Løkken, vorbei an Rubjerg. Diese Tour habe ich auch schon mitgemacht und sie war durchaus sehr reizvoll, sind doch dort Fanggründe wo man herrliche Tangdorsche findet. Als ich die zum erstenmal gesehen habe war ich total fasziniert, einfach herrlich.
Bleibt in der letzten Woche vor Eurer Abfahrt ständig in Kontakt mit Steve, dann sollte eigentlich nichts schief gehen, vorausgesetzt das Wetter stimmt.

Der Heilbuttjigger ist eine gute Wahl und dürfte mitunter gute Erfolge bringen, ansonsten, speziell am Wrack eine Montage wählen mit Pilker oder Bleigewicht und einen Ausleger von ca. 1/2 m mit Twister, Naturköder oder auch beidem, das müsst Ihr austesten. Je nach Wrack lieber auf den Drilling am Pilker verzichten und sich auf den Beifänger verlassen, meine meisten Bisse gehen sowieso auf den Beifänger, hängt ja auch immer was leckeres dran.
Bindet Euch genug Vorfächer damit Ihr schnell wechseln könnt, im März kann es noch ziemlich ungemütlich sein und kalte Finger... na Ihr wißt schon!

So genug mit der Belehrung, Ihr fahrt ja bestimmt nicht das erste Mal raus, nur soviel, am gelben Riff wird im Prinzip nicht sehr viel anders geangelt als auf der Ostsee, nur die Montage sehen mitunter etwas anders aus.

Viel Glück und Petri Heil
Max


----------



## Sylverpasi (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Hi Mahi!!! Vielen Dank für Deinen ganzen guten Tipps #6#6#6. Das hat mir alles noch einmal bestätigt, was mir Steve persönlich erzählte....... Das mit dem Drilling weglassen werd ich mit Sicherheit machen, denn die meisten Bisse sollen tatsächlich nur auf Beifänger gehen!!!! Ich freue mich schon Dich mal persönlich zu sehen......


----------



## haukep (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Das kann ich nur unterstreichen, danke für die tollen Tipps!! Was für Gummimak-Größen würdest Du denn empfehlen? Oder lieber Octopusse? Selbstleuchtend? Twister? Fragen über Fragen...

Und für das Naturköderangeln - welche Haken sind da Deiner Meinung nach am besten?

Danke schonmal für Antwort!


----------



## Sylverpasi (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Hauke! Sag mal hörst Du nicht hin, wenn wir Dir was erzählen. Björn und ich haben Dir doch gezeigt, was Du brauchst oder vertraust Du uns nicht  löl


----------



## haukep (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Doch schon, aber ich wollte es einfach nochmal von einem Profi hören  löl


----------



## Sylverpasi (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Kannst ja einen anderen Profi mit zu Moritz nehmen llöll


----------



## haukep (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Nene, Dich pack ich schon ein. Wehr Dich doch


----------



## Bulli (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst ja einen anderen Profi mit zu Moritz nehmen llöll


 
Bist du ein PROFI|kopfkrat


----------



## haukep (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Das wussten wir noch gar nicht gell Björn?! Die Frage ist ja auch "Profi" wodrin...oder eben auch wodrin nicht?!


----------



## mahi (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Sehr vieles was ich dort oben benutze weiß ich von Steve, daher decken sich halt auch die Angaben. An Beifängern verschiedene Größen mitnehmen und in verschiedenen Farben. Rot geht halt meistens aber Grün hat auch schon gezogen.....   Ihr kennt das doch, stelle 3 Mann vor eine Wand mit Pilkern, schon geht es los. Ist eine Philosophie für sich, DAS Rezept gibt es halt nicht, zumindestens nicht im Vorfeld. Wenn Ihr die ersten Fisch an Bord habt guckt einfach mal nach dem Mageninhalt, das kann für den Tag alle Probleme lösen!
Mit Makks fangt Ihr besser auf Seelachs, die werden halt schnell geführt, da steht der Dorsch nicht unbedingt drauf, da sind Wattwurmtwister, Oktopusse eher die richtige Wahl. Wenn Ihr am Wrack seid würde ich aufpassen daß nicht mehr als 2 Beifänger am Vorfach sind, denn wenn man Glück hat und eine Doublette etc. fängt, das zehrt nicht nur am Gerät sondern auch an den Armen. Vergesst den Bauchgurt nicht, habe mir bei einem Dorsch aus 130 m fast ein Loch in die Leiste gestemmt und den Rutengriff an der Reeling gschält. 
Das passiert mir nicht noch mal.


----------



## haukep (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ui, das klingt ja gewaltig. Dann sollte ich die Systeme, die ich heute gekauft habe nochmal überarbeiten. Ich habe da nämlich 3 Beifänger dran, selbstleuchtende Octopi in Größe 5/0-6/0. Wenn ich überlege da mal 3 Köhler oder so dran zu haben...*puh

Was ist denn mit Octopi überm Pilkerdrilling? Ist das was gutes?

O man, Leute, ich gehe hier gerade voll ab auf die Fahrt...


----------



## mahi (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

So viel Haken wie nötig aber trotzdem so wenig wie möglich, denn man angelt über steinigem Grund, denn dort steht der Dorsch, deshalb vorsichtig mit den Montagen außer ihr wollt Steve ein gutes Zusatzgeschäft besorgen.|gr: 

Mit den gekauften Vorfächern habe ich so meine Probleme, sind sie doch manchmal nicht gut verarbeitet und reißen in den Knoten. Ich selber benutze eine 8oer oder 90er monofile und binde daraus meine Vorfächer selber, in dem ich die Schlaufen einknote ( Springerschlaufe ). Das Vorfach hält auch einen Hänger aus, man muß nur am Pilker einen etwas schwächeren Springring setzen damit er sich bei einem Hänger löst und evtl. Geld spart. Wenn dann jetzt noch Haken dazukommen, vor allem am Pilker, dann viel Spaß. 

So das zu dem, ihr müsst viel ausprobieren, da kommt ihr nicht drumrum, denn kein Tag ist wie der andere.|kopfkrat :q :q 

Steve sagt z.B. an ob es eine gute Stelle für Leng ist. Dann sofort raus mit den Naturködern, Filet schneiden und ran an alle Haken. Hatten wir an einem Tag wo der Fang etwas zu wünschen übrig ließ. Steve ist ein Wrack relativ nahe an der Küste angefahren, das ist etwa so groß wie ein PKW, da senkt sich der Boden auf ca. 65m.  Wir waren mit 20 Mann an Bord, haben ordentlich Filet drangehängt und innerhalb von 5 !!  Minuten waren alle Ruten krumm, es wurden zwar nicht alle Leng an Bord gebracht, aber innerhalb einer halben Stunde lagen 18 Leng an Bord.  Steve kennt viele solche Plätze.:m :m 

Ihr könnt in den Angelpausen wo Steve die Mille umsetzt ruhig immer mal mit 1 oder 2 Personen ins Steuerhaus klettern, Steve wird Euch eine Menge zu erzählen haben und auch Tipps geben. Vor allem könnt ihr das Echolot beobachten und selber sehen was an Fisch da ist.

Bestellt ihm einen schönen Gruß von mir, das hilft.#6 

Max


----------



## symphy (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@mahi,

danke für deine mühe uns so viele nützliche tips mit auf den weg zu geben .

du wirst sehen was du davon hast wenn du uns im hafen mit vollen kisten filets siehst #6 #6 #6 

Mal so ne etwas schräge Frage , ich überlege ja mal bei aldi einen gefrorenen hummer zu holen und den mal anzubieten im ganzen , sind nicht teuer 5 euronen, nur weiß ich nicht wirklich ob so ein ding da nicht etwas zu groß sein könnte ???|kopfkrat 

Wenn di burschen hier schon mit motorspray loslegen kann so ein hummer doch nicht schaden , was meinst ?

Nicht das aldi nach diesem post leere truhen zu verzeichnen hat ;-)))

so gruss dir 
Martin


----------



## JapanRot (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ich hab schon nen Rehrücken gekauft, also warum nicht auch einen Hummer ?!  :q  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Porenwolle (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Hi Kill Schnappi

Wer sich für Berlin anmeldet und fehlt, wird für Hitra gespert.

Wolfgang


----------



## Louis (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Um Euch Jungs jetzt ganz heiß zu machen, versuche ich mal Bilder von einer alten Rifftour zu scannen und reinzustellen. Zu sehen sind dann ein 31pfünder Dorsch von mir, bei dem noch ein kleiner 5 Pfünder an Seitenarm hing und eine astreine Doublette von Andre...11 und 12 kg. 

Soviel zum Thema...max. 2 Beifänger....

Falls das nicht funzt, bring ich die Bilder mit zum SH-Stammtisch mit...


----------



## Louis (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Übrigens....um wieder so ne Diskussion über Laichdorschangeln zu vermeiden. 

Die Tour fand Ende August statt, die Dorschmännchen hatten abgespritzt und die Weibchen hatten keine Eier mehr - mmh, keine Eier mehr???|kopfkrat 

Achja, ein Leng von knapp um 1,60 und 57 oder 58 Pfund ist wohl auch dabei...


----------



## Reppi (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



> Ich hab schon nen Rehrücken gekauft, also warum nicht auch einen Hummer


Mein Nachbar züchtet Dackel...... |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat   
@Louis
Was soll das denn jetzt mit den Bildern...............!???
Kannst dann gerne mal vorbei schauen und meine Tastatur vom Sabber befreien   :q   

PS
Habe Jelle in RD auf der Messe getroffen; hat sich wieder mit Spezialködern eingedeckt...


----------



## haukep (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Hat wohl nicht geklappt mit den Bildern


----------



## Louis (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ruhig bleiben Jungs....

das sind noch Fotos aus einer Zeit, da ich noch nicht digitalisiert war...

ich muss die also erst aus der Kiste aus dem Keller holen, irgendwo einscannen und dann hier reinstellen. 

Also Geduld....mir war nur spontan eingefallen, dass ich da noch Riffbilder haben.

cu


Louis

PS: Meine Güte, da sind aber ein paar mächtig heiß auf die Tour :q  #h


----------



## Sylverpasi (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Nachbar züchtet Dackel...... |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat
> @Louis
> Was soll das denn jetzt mit den Bildern...............!???
> Kannst dann gerne mal vorbei schauen und meine Tastatur vom Sabber befreien   :q
> ...



Jo ich hab Jelle auch dort getroffen. Er hatte eine rrriiiiiiesen Tüte voll mit Ködern und Geheimwaffen ....... #6  :q


----------



## Bulli (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Jo ich hab Jelle auch dort getroffen. Er hatte eine rrriiiiiiesen Tüte voll mit Ködern und Geheimwaffen ....... #6 :q


 
Moin

Sagt mal habt ihr in RD was tolles gefunden???

Gruß Björn


----------



## Sylverpasi (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Klar Burn! Einige richtig gute Geheimwaffen, die eigentlich unschlagbar sind...... Viele gute Schnäppchen dort gemacht! Warum warst Du denn nicht da .....?


----------



## Bulli (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Klar Burn! Einige richtig gute Geheimwaffen, die eigentlich unschlagbar sind...... Viele gute Schnäppchen dort gemacht! Warum warst Du denn nicht da .....?


 
Klar war ich da! 
Habe mir eine neue Rute gekauft(Sportex Magnus 50lbs für 45€)und ein paar Haken und Perlen


----------



## Sylverpasi (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				bulli schrieb:
			
		

> Klar war ich da!
> Habe mir eine neue Rute gekauft(Sportex Magnus 50lbs für 45€)und ein paar Haken und Perlen



Ich glaub ich spinn....! Du hast die geile Magnus für 45€ gekauft? Ist aber ne gebrauchte oder? Die kostet sonst 180€ normal......Das ist wirklich ein Schnäppchen.


----------



## Bulli (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub ich spinn....! Du hast die geile Magnus für 45€ gekauft? Ist aber ne gebrauchte oder? Die kostet sonst 180€ normal......Das ist wirklich ein Schnäppchen.


 
Die kostet sogar 187€ Neu#6 
Ist aber natürlich eine gebrauchte:q 

Hauke hat sich aber eine neue für 130€ da gekauft


----------



## Sylverpasi (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Und warum hab ich Dich da nicht gesehen? Naja egal...... Beim nächsten Mal.....


----------



## mahi (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@ symphy,

Hummer,  na ja, die Dorsche haben ja ein großes Maul, aber direkt einen ganzen Hummer ?
Den iß mal lieber selber.

Max


----------



## scholle01 (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@bulli

von wem gekauft?? such evtl. auch noch son teil......


----------



## haukep (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@Bulli und Sylverpasi: Jetzt versteht das zwar keiner aber: IHR HABT NEN SCHADEN


----------



## Bulli (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				scholle01 schrieb:
			
		

> @bulli
> 
> von wem gekauft?? such evtl. auch noch son teil......


 

Von einem Verkäufer im Flohmarktabteil auf der Anglerbörse in Rendsburg

Gruß Björn


----------



## Reppi (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Also ich war von RD entäuscht..
Fast kein vernünftiger MeFo-Köder und für unsere Tour hatte Freund Eisele ja fast alles in seiner Hand   

Bin übrigends am Überlegen, nen Tag vorher hochzufahren, denn wann müssen wir sonst los ??
Gegen Mitternacht und ich bin 2 Tage im Arsch..... :q 
Was meinst Du Laggo ??


----------



## Louis (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich war von RD entäuscht..
> Fast kein vernünftiger MeFo-Köder und für unsere Tour hatte Freund Eisele ja fast alles in seiner Hand
> 
> Bin übrigends am Überlegen, nen Tag vorher hochzufahren, denn wann müssen wir sonst los ??
> ...




Hi, Reppi!

Hast mich zwar nicht direkt angesprochen. Andre und ich, wir wollen auch bereits am Freitag, gemütlich um die späte Nachmittagszeit in HH losfahren.

Ich denke, dass wir dann am späten Abend in HH  |kopfkrat  (Dk #6 ) eintreffen werden, die Ausrüstung an Borad schaffen und erstmal ein Bierchen zischen werden.  #h 

Dann geht die Arbeit erst richtig los:

An Heck planen wir, einen Drehspießgrill für das Spanferkel aufzubauen. Die Bierzapfanlage kommt mittschiffs, so dass sie für alle gut erreichbar ist. Salatbüffet und Desserts links und rechts Richtung Bug angeordnert. Am Bug selbst werden wir wohl den Digestifwagen verankern. 

Ihr seht...ich mache mir große Sorgen wegen der Verpflegung :q . 
12h Hardcoreangeln gehen nur, wenn man was ordentliches im Magen hat |supergri 

Neeee, Späsken...

Ich denke, der Käptn wird nix dagegen haben, wenn wir bereits am Vorabend eintrudeln und uns in die Salons an Deck verkriechen. 

CU

Louis


----------



## Reppi (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@Louis
Das laß uns mal im Auge behalten.............
Bei deiner Aufzählung fehlt mir nur der rote Salon zum Ankuscheln.........
Da ihr ja fast bei uns vorbei fahrt; können ja ggf. Kolonne fahren.


----------



## Sylverpasi (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Wir werden zwischen 20 Uhr und 21 Uhr losfahren. Dann trudeln wir gegen 3 Uhr morgens ein! Der Jörg muss nämlich noch arbeiten und braucht noch ein wenig Zeit um sich für die Tour zu regenerieren.......


----------



## haukep (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Dann kann man ja schön im Auto pennen, bei netter Onkelz Musik  Wie schön zum Einpennen....


----------



## Reppi (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



> Wir werden zwischen 20 Uhr und 21 Uhr losfahren. Dann trudeln wir gegen 3 Uhr morgens ein! Der Jörg muss nämlich noch arbeiten und braucht noch ein wenig Zeit um sich für die Tour zu regenerieren.......


Und den Stress will ich mir eigentlich nicht geben |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat 
Mal sehen was meine Mitfahrer so sagen....


----------



## haukep (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ihr könnt dann ja Ham und Eggs, sowie Bacon und Brötchen breithalten, wenn wir kommen


----------



## Dorschi (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Mensch Leute Ihr seid ja heiß, wie die Plettschnüre!
Da werd ich glatt ein bischen neidisch! Hoffe für Euch, daß das Wetter hält und ihr gut an den Fisch kommt!
Auf den Berichgt mit Bildern bin ich natürlich auch gespannt!
Tight linez for You all!


----------



## Sylverpasi (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> Und den Stress will ich mir eigentlich nicht geben |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat
> Mal sehen was meine Mitfahrer so sagen....



Ist kein Stress. Schön sutsche los und gut ankommen. Wird schon.....


----------



## Laggo (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Mönsch Reppi, du weißt doch das ich für jeden scheiß zu haben bin #6 
Sach Bescheid wann Du los willst und ich werde das irgendwie einrichten.
Da fällt mir grad noch ein, hast Du in deiner Limo eigentlich platz für ne einteilge, 2,25 meter lange Rute |kopfkrat 

Und wo wir schon mal dabei sind was macht Ihr denn so am Samstag, hätte mal wieder lust auf ne kleinen Mefotörn #6 

Gruß Laggo


----------



## Louis (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Hallole!

Hab gerade die Berichte von der Anglerbörse in RD gelesen. Nu muss aber beim einen oder anderen die Auflistung des Getackles aktualisiert werden. 

Auf die geheimen Geheimköder von Jelle bin ich auch schon gespannt. 

Meiner einer hat gestern erstmal Bestandsaufnahme durchgeführt. Ohmanoman...dat wird noch teuer werden....


----------



## Sylverpasi (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ich werde jetzt schon einmal ein paar Vorfächer basteln. Mir ist langweilig.......


----------



## haukep (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Wir treffen uns aber demnächst auch nochmal zum Basteln ja?! Ich bin doch der absolute Anfänger was diese Montagen angeht....


----------



## Blauortsand (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



> Hab gerade die Berichte von der Anglerbörse in RD gelesen. Nu muss aber beim einen oder anderen die Auflistung des Getackles aktualisiert werden.



Habt Ihr anderen eigentlich Reppi entdeckt auf der messe der lief da völlig verstört mit `nem frisch erworbenen Rienwallerholz rum und redete was von Lengs aus dem Wrack in das Mittelwasser klopfen! #t  |uhoh:  #:


----------



## haukep (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ich stell mir das gerade vor, wie er da über der Boardwand hängt und mit dem Wallerhold durch die 3-Meter Wellen pflügt...Schwups... und schon haben wir angefüttert


----------



## Louis (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Ich stell mir das gerade vor, wie er da über der Boardwand hängt und mit dem Wallerhold durch die 3-Meter Wellen pflügt...Schwups... und schon haben wir angefüttert



Also, wenn Du ernsthaft ans Anfüttern denkst, dann sollten wir Boardikollegen Theactor als human Rubby-Dubby mitnehmen. 

Ne Gastkarte wird doch wohl noch drin sein :m


----------



## Sylverpasi (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Klar ich mach jetzt nur 2 zum Test. Ich muss mal ein paar Farben zusammenstellen und schauen, ob sie mir gefallen .... Sehen eigentlich ganz gut aus die Vorfächer........Wenn Du dann die ganzen Einzelteile hast, legen wir dann los......


----------



## haukep (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Super! Wir werden dann nochmal sorichtig einshoppen und dann legen wir los! Ich muss auch noch Haken kaufen...


----------



## Sylverpasi (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Blauortsand schrieb:
			
		

> Habt Ihr anderen eigentlich Reppi entdeckt auf der messe der lief da völlig verstört mit `nem frisch erworbenen Rienwallerholz rum und redete was von Lengs aus dem Wrack in das Mittelwasser klopfen! #t  |uhoh:  #:



Nee so ein Verwirrter ist uns dort nicht begegnet! Aber wenn Reppi sich unbedingt über die Reling hängen will und dann fleißig ins Wasser schlägt, dann kann das nur für uns zum Vorteil werden  :q  #6


----------



## Reppi (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Jetzt wo Jelle mich geoutet hat, werde ich ihn auch mal outen.......
Ich habe ihn in RD hinter der Halle gesehen, wo er alte verbrannte Bratwürste eingesammelt hat;
bin mir nur nicht ganz sicher, ob Köder oder Eigenverbrauch........
Und dann war das noch was wie "Walrogen" in Lockenwicklern ....|kopfkrat  :q 

PS. Wer war das denn noch gleich, der sich GROßHERZIG angeboten hatte, ein-zwei Vorfächer für mich zu binden... |kopfkrat    

@Laggo 
Die Rute kriegen wir schon mit; notfalls reinlegen und Klappe zu........


----------



## Sylverpasi (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Super! Wir werden dann nochmal sorichtig einshoppen und dann legen wir los! Ich muss auch noch Haken kaufen...



Jo sauber! Ich bin total von den 10/0er Wallerhaken begeistert! Machen sich gut am Vorfach!!!!!! Kann leider das 2. nicht fertigstellen, da mir die Leuchtoktopussy´s fehlen. Werd mir morgen neue holen....... :q


----------



## haukep (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@Laggo: Und schon hast Du ne Steckrute! Hat doch was...


----------



## Louis (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Leuchtoktopussys hab ich in rauhen Mengen, dafür fehlenmir die Haken. Ist ja wie in der sozialistishen Planverwaltungswirtschaft. Immer fehlt das, was man braucht, dafür ist das im Überfluß da, was man ohne das andere glatt vergessen kann. 

Da hilft nur.....gemeinsamer Bastelabend #6 

nicht zu verwechseln mit dem Kölschen Fastelovend  :m


----------



## Sylverpasi (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt wo Jelle mich geoutet hat, werde ich ihn auch mal outen.......
> Ich habe ihn in RD hinter der Halle gesehen, wo er alte verbrannte Bratwürste eingesammelt hat;
> bin mir nur nicht ganz sicher, ob Köder oder Eigenverbrauch........
> Und dann war das noch was wie "Walrogen" in Lockenwicklern ....|kopfkrat  :q
> ...




Jo Reppi......Die eingesammelten Bratis hab ich auch in seiner Tüte gesehen, hab mich aber nicht getraut ihn drauf anzusprechen  :q ! 

Ps.: Also 2 Vorfächer kosten aber was  |kopfkrat  :q ...... Sind von sehr guter Qualität...... Ich werd Dir die Tage mal ein Foto hier reinstellen....... Sollten es Naturködervorfächer sein?


----------



## Sylverpasi (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Louis schrieb:
			
		

> Leuchtoktopussys hab ich in rauhen Mengen, dafür fehlenmir die Haken. Ist ja wie in der sozialistishen Planverwaltungswirtschaft. Immer fehlt das, was man braucht, dafür ist das im Überfluß da, was man ohne das andere glatt vergessen kann.
> 
> Da hilft nur.....gemeinsamer Bastelabend #6
> 
> nicht zu verwechseln mit dem Kölschen Fastelovend  :m




Wahrscheinlich hast Du aber diese Pussy´s   nicht..... Davon brauch ich noch welche in großer Menge...... :q


----------



## JapanRot (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ahhhh...warum wohne ich nur so weit weg ?!?!?! 
Bastelabend wäre schon lustig....
@Reppi: Du armer Junge...arbeitest in der Agentur für Arbeit....
aber weist du was noch viel schlimmer ist ??.... ICH WOHNE DA DRINNE  :c  :c  :c 
Mein Daddy ist hier bei uns in Hamm Hausmeister und wir haben da ne nette Suite mittendrin ;-) Und meine Perle arbeitet rein zufälligerweise auch noch in dieser Irrenanstalt   #6  #6 

Soso...der Jelle baut wieder neue Montagen. Bratwurst am Hair-Rig schimpft sich sowas oder ??  :q  :q


----------



## Louis (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Hey, Pasi!

Solche in der tat nicht...die gibt ja nur bei geheimen Geheimquellen....


Mach mal ein Foto bei Licht aus, nachdem du die ne Weile angestrahlt hast :m 

Also meine Glitzern und Wackeln bischen mit den Tentakeln rum,,,ab von alleine Leuchten...ne,ne,ne...da muss ich passen.  |kopfkrat 

Wenn ihr Eure Montagen ablasst, dann haben die da unten Discobeleuchtung, sind geblendet fürs erste und gehen nur noch der Nase nach....

...und dann kommt die Stunde von Jelles Bratwurstlockenwickler...


----------



## Reppi (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@Sylverpasi
Na siehst Du, geht doch...   :q   
Naturköder hört sich gut an.........
Werde dich dann auch großzügig entlohnen................darfst Dich mit meinem 40 Pfünder mal fotografieren lassen :q  :q  :q 
Nee, noch besser wäre ein schööööönes Pilkvorfach  , würde ich dir glatt abkaufen   , aber Spaß beiseite, stell(t) mal ein schönes Pilkvorfach zum Nachbauen hier rein und ich werde mal mein Bestes geben.
@JR
Armes Schwein |supergri  |supergri , aber ich gehöre ja gar nicht mehr zur Anstalt...............ARGE ist jetzt das Zauberwort


----------



## Sylverpasi (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Hier mal die Bastelei....


----------



## Sylverpasi (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Hier mal ein Pilkvorfach.... Ich nehme max. 2 Beifänger am Vorfach. Lieber aber einen plus einen am Pilker. Meine Vorfächer sind für´s Pilken zwischen 1,50 m und 2,00 m lang. Die Natürködervorfächer sind auch um die 2,00 m lang mit 2 Seitenarmen die etwas mehr als 1,00 m lang sind. Das untere immer ein wenig länger als das obere Vorfach.....


----------



## Sylverpasi (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Björn will noch Vorfächer mit größeren Twistern basteln. Stellen wir die Tage auch noch rein. Wir machen uns nämlich einen gemütlichen Abend mit Vorfächerbinden und mit Drink´s und mit .........das sag ich lieber nicht, sonst will der Reppi auch noch mitmachen....


----------



## Reppi (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Schöne Vorfächer, aber ich will ja nicht nur die hier fangen....   :q


----------



## Sylverpasi (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Jo die hatten wir auch. Schöner Heilbutt :q:q:q....... Ich werde wahrscheinlich fast ausschließlich Natur fischen......


----------



## Reppi (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



> Ich werde wahrscheinlich fast ausschließlich Natur fischen......


Wenn machbar, ich auch !
Aber ich habe da wettertechnisch so meine Bedenken.............


----------



## Sylverpasi (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn machbar, ich auch !
> Aber ich habe da wettertechnisch so meine Bedenken.............



Ich leider auch........ :c  Hoffentlich kommt es anders als man denkt


----------



## Blauortsand (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



> Björn will noch Vorfächer mit größeren Twistern basteln. Stellen wir die Tage auch noch rein.



Habe heute auch noch ein paar Twister im Angelshop geholt und mal eben zusammengeknüpft allerdings nur mit 90er da muß ich wohl noch meine Reserven an 12oer Vorfachmaterial erst wiederfinden und nochmal umbasteln!!!


----------



## symphy (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@bulli 

hattet ihr schon bleie gegossen?

Mir fehlen noch welche zum NKF bräuchte dann ja keine kaufen wenn ihr welche gießt*GRINS*

gruß martin

@mahi wer große fische fangen will muß auch große köder nehmen* L A C H *
WIe lange sollten den die naturköder vörfächer sein ???

Habe zwar welche aber die sind nicht so lang vieleicht so 70cm an einem arm.


----------



## JapanRot (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@Jelle: Ich hoffe das ist die "Pocket Ausgabe"  vom Fliegenfischen Magazin....ansonsten bekomme ich jetzt echt Angst  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Reppi (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



> Ich hoffe das ist die "Pocket Ausgabe" vom Fliegenfischen Magazin....ansonsten bekomme ich jetzt echt Angst



War auch mein erster Gedanke :q   
Aber bei Jelle kann man sich da nicht so gaanz sicher sein UND er war da schon öfter unterwegs........
Habe mir vor Jahren solche "Bomben" zugelegt, jetzt ist mir endlich klar wo für #6


----------



## Louis (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Wenn ich die Montage von Jelle so sehe, dann komme ich zu der Überzeugung, dass ich mene Resteinkäufe nicht in einem Angelshop, sondern in einem ganz anderen, aber ebenfalls gut sortierten Fachgeschäft tätigen werde. 

Dafür spricht das nahezu identische Grundmaterial, die Größe der Exemplare, sowie der technische Vortschritt. Stufenlos Regulierbarkeit ergiebt mit Sicherheit ein sagenhaftes Köderspiel. Und ein Köderschwänzchen lässt sich aus dem ein oder anderen Latexartikel bestimmt auch noch basteln. 

Ergebnis:

Ermüdungsfreies Pilkes in großen Tiefen, da der Köder sein Spiel selbst entwickelt. Einfach nur hängen lassen #6 

Vielleicht könnte man ja auch in diese "Mördertwister" von Jelle eine kleinere Ausführung der von mir beschriebenen Gegenstände einbauen.   |kopfkrat Platz genug wäre ja...

@JR:

Hier ein Posten für die Mitbringselliste:

Hab von der Fähre ne Familienpackung Lakritz für Steve und seine Mannschaft mitgebracht. 

@alle:

Die Adressliste ist fast komplett...geht dann an alle raus.

Die Riffbilder hab ich gefunden....heute wird der erste Scann-Versuch gestartet...nur soviel....mann war das geil  :m


----------



## Sylverpasi (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Jelle.... Sag mal ernsthaft! Das ist doch nicht Dein Ernst. Ich hab schon einige verrückte Sachen von Dir gehört, aber DAS bringst selbst Du nicht, oder doch????? Ist die Größe jetzt tatsächlich da oben gut???? Mhhhhhh ich weiß gar nicht, ob ich noch mitkomme, wenn ich das so sehe, denn meine Köder sind demnach alle zu klein #6:q


----------



## Reppi (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@all
Gibt das eigentlich 100 lbs Ruten für Jelles Köder    :q


----------



## Sylverpasi (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Klar Reppi. Das ist aber noch ne kleine Größe für die Rute!!!! Ich glaube Jelle, will Wale fangen. Maik sollte Steve informieren, damit er noch rechtzeitig ein Harpune am Bug anschrauben kann.....


----------



## haukep (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

O man Leute, was geht denn hier ab..?!  Jelle was hast Du denn mit den Geschützen vor? Hab ich richtig gelesen 120er????? Das ist ja ein Stahlvorfach...."graus"


----------



## Fairlay (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Langsam krieg ich Angst vor euch #d


----------



## Louis (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

So, um die Gemüter mal ein bischen abzukühlen, wollte ich hier ein paar Pics von einer Rifftour reinstellen...so als Euphoriebremse...so dass alle sehen, dass auch dort oben keine Garantie auf große Fische besteht... :q 

Ich krieg die Bilder aber nicht hochgeladen... |kopfkrat 

Als Anhang leider zu groß. 

Kann mir wer von Euch helfen??? |wavey:


----------



## Sylverpasi (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Jo Louis ich kann Dir helfen.....


----------



## Sylverpasi (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

.......... #6  #6  #6


----------



## Bulli (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Louis schrieb:
			
		

> So, um die Gemüter mal ein bischen abzukühlen, wollte ich hier ein paar Pics von einer Rifftour reinstellen...so als Euphoriebremse...so dass alle sehen, dass auch dort oben keine Garantie auf große Fische besteht... :q
> 
> Ich krieg die Bilder aber nicht hochgeladen... |kopfkrat
> 
> ...


 

Sag mal welcher Kutter ist das??

Gruß Björn


----------



## haukep (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ui, krass. Die Drosche haben aber eine super 1a Färbung!!


----------



## Sylverpasi (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Meinst Du die rote.....


----------



## haukep (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Jap, die auch, aber auch die hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=21295 ist echt toll!


----------



## Louis (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

War auf der MS Thailand. Ein Drei-Tages-Törn. Wir sind Nachts um 23.00 losgefahren und hatten ca. 10-12h strammen Nord-Ost-Kurs. Also weit übers Gelbe Riff hinaus ind die "Norwegenrinne" (so heißt das Gebiet glaube ich). 

Ich war damals blutiger Anfänger. Hatte ne DAM Rute mit 300gr. Wurfgewicht und ne kleine DAM-Multi mit Schiebebremse. 

Als ich ca. 30 min. lang einen 31er gedrillt habe, sagt der Käptn, ich soll beim nächsten mal das Heringsgeschirr aber zuhause lassen....Scherzkeks. 
Am ersten Tag war Dorsche pilken angesagt. Am 2. Tag erst Naturköderangeln, später ging er gezielt auf große Köhler. 

Am 2. Tag nahmen Drift, Wind und Seegang zu, so dass ich nicht mehr angeln konnte. Mehr als 300 gramm hatte die Rute nicht vertragen. Zudem war die Kühlbox bereits randvoll. 

Zwei bekloppte Dänen haben wohl bereits in der Nacht oder am frühen morgen schon wieder geangelt. Wir wurden so gegen 6.00 oder war es früher von der rasselnden Waage geweckt. Da hatte der Käptn bereits die ersten Wracks oder Lenglöcher angefahren. Darauf waren wir echt nicht vorbereitet. Es wurden mehrere dieser Lengs gefangen. Die Dorsche jenseits der 20 Pfund vom ersten Tag konnten/wollten wir nicht mehr zählen. Die beiden Dorschis, die Andre in die Kamera hält, kamen übrigens als Doublette. 11+12/13 kg so etwa. Und das an ner guten alten T-Rex. Zeitweise hat es ihm einfach den Knüppel an die Boardwand gedrückt. Da half nur halten und die Drift für sich arbeiten lassen.

Leider hab ich keine Bilder von den Köhlern. Waren aber spektakuläre Drills. Aber da wir in großen Tiefen teils unter 120 Meter gefischt haben, war das Ende ungefähr so.. Sah aus wie Ausschlitzen oder Schnurriß. Dann möglichst schnell einkurbeln, da bei den Jungs die Schwimmblase nach oben gedrückt wurde und Sie wie ein U-Boot bei Notauftauchen an die Oberfläche kamen. War bei den Lengs genauso. 

Ich hoffe ja, dass wir ähnliche Stellen anfahren konnen. 

Cu

Louis


----------



## JapanRot (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Nette Köderfische...habt ihr mit denen auch was gefangen ?!  :q  :q  :q 

Man man man...das sind schon kracher...wenn man überlegt das man für solche fischlis sonst hart kurs auf 71° Nord nimmt... ned schlecht
Soso...auf der Thailand...und..lag die Ratsche noch im Waschbecken ?!  #6


----------



## Louis (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				JapanRot schrieb:
			
		

> Nette Köderfische...habt ihr mit denen auch was gefangen ?!  :q  :q  :q
> 
> Man man man...das sind schon kracher...wenn man überlegt das man für solche fischlis sonst hart kurs auf 71° Nord nimmt... ned schlecht
> Soso...auf der Thailand...und..lag die Ratsche noch im Waschbecken ?!  #6



Meinst Du die DAM-Multi?

Die Thailand hat sie überlebt. Später war ich dann it meinem Patenkind in Norwegen. "Linkshänder" hat die Multi nach unten gedreht, und musste verkehrt herum kurbeln. Das war zuviel für das gute Stück. 

ABER: 

Garatie drauf, eingeschickt, lange nix gehört, dann ein Lebenszeichen, Rolle zurück und generalüberholt. 

Wird dabeisein, als Ersatzrolle fürs leichte Pilken #6


----------



## Sylverpasi (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Maik hab ich das jetzt gestern richtig verstanden, dass wir immer noch einen Platz frei haben??????


----------



## JapanRot (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

also wenn Fairlays Kumpel sich wirklich nicht mehr meldet dann JA.
Was tun ? sprach Zeus
warten oder besetzen ? ich persönlich bin ja fürs neu besetzen


----------



## Sylverpasi (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Jo ich auch.........Warum länger warten. Er hat Dir ja gestern am Tele ja selber gesagt, dass er sich nicht mehr rührt....... Das nennt man PP oder?


----------



## Louis (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ob nun mit 19 oder 20 ist mir persönlich egal. Vom Geld machts nicht viel - schafft eher mehr Platz auf dem Schiff.

Ich muss nur meiner Dänischen Brieffreundin Alice Bescheid sagen, dass nun wieder einer weniger in Ihrem Etablissement absteigt. Die wird langsam eh wahnsinnig.

Auf meine höfliche Bitte, uns doch die Küche wegen Frühstückszubereitung zu überlassen, hat sie sich nicht mehr gemeldet. Dabei habe ich ihr extra noch versprochen, dass wir auch alles wieder tippitoppi sauber hinterlassen. 

Ich werde das mit den Betten kurz vor Abfahrt klären. Ist wohl besser so. 

Bei der Verpflegung haben wir ja eh gerade den Stand, jeder versorgt sich selber bzw. klärt das im kleinen Kreis.

Gruß

Louis

PS: Selbst mit 16 fände ich das von der Belegung her noch okay. Von der Stimmung her aber traurig....jetzt, wo wir uns doch alle schon so lieb gewonnen haben.  |wavey:


----------



## Louis (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Kollege Failay scheint jedenfalls nicht abwanderungsgefährdet zu sein...so wie der sich gerade übers Pumpen oder Kurbeln schlau macht...übres Angeln überm Wrack und über normalem Grund....wie er nen kapitalen Leng aus dem Wrack hervorkriegt....der Mann ist heiß wie ne Bratwurst und läßt sich so eine Gelegenheit nicht entgehen. :m 

Aber rechtso....kanns auch kaum mehr erwarten. Nur noch 30 Tage #6


----------



## Sylverpasi (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Nee nee der Fairlay kommt schon mit. Hab ja gestern mit ihm Tele..........


----------



## Sylverpasi (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Noch 30 Tage, 5 Std. und 55 min..........:q:q:q


----------



## Fairlay (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Jo Männers, ich bin definitiv mit Bruce dabei #6
Leider stellt sich der vermeintlich gefundene Mitfahrer tot! #q Aber wenn ich ihn noch mal zu fassen kriege werde ich ihm noch ein paar Takte dazu sagen|motz:
Also sorry das es nicht klappt mit ihm, ist mir schon etwas |peinlich

Louis, was soll ich sagen erwischt :q:q:q


----------



## AudiGott1984 (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

So da euch ja jemand fehlt würde ich mein Interresse bekunden !! Ich denke ich werde mich der munteren Runde anschließen !! Leider kann ich es zu 100 % erst in den nächsten Tagen entscheiden ! Ich bitte darum das man mir eine Entscheidungsfrist lässt ! Ich muß klären ob das terminlich passt und in der Firma wegen nem Tag Urlaub fragen !!

Falls es nicht klappt werde ich mich unverzüglich melden um den Platz freizumachen !!



MfG Maik


----------



## Fairlay (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Mensch Maik das ging ja schnell |jump:


----------



## Louis (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@ Fairly

es gibt hier ne Boardkante, nen Boardferkelfahnder....vielleicht auch bald einen Boarddenunzianten :m  |wavey: 

bis morschä

Loisl


----------



## Fairlay (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Louis!!!|muahah:

Maik ich habs nicht so gemeint |engel:

Das kann ja eine Fahrt werden |jump:


----------



## Sylverpasi (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Fairlay schrieb:
			
		

> Mensch Maik das ging ja schnell |jump:



Wat meinst Du lieber Fairlay, vom wem er das weiß..... :q  #h . Ich hab ihm die Bilder von der Mille-Page wie ne Walter P99 auf die Brust gesetzt..... :q  :q  :q


----------



## AudiGott1984 (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@ Fairlay !! 

Ich bin nicht der Maik für den du mich hälst !!


----------



## Fairlay (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Dennis#6 Wars etwa So?  |director: "Fische!!! Maik Solche Fische gibs da!


----------



## AudiGott1984 (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

So ungefähr war es !!

Und bei den Fischen wird wohl jeder schwach !!


----------



## Fairlay (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Dachte ich es mir doch:q:q:q


----------



## Gra Frede (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Einen schönen guten Abend allerseits,

du sag mal Jelle, ist jetzt noch ein Platz frei für mich oder nicht.
Wenn ja, dann bin ich definitiv dabei. Kannst du mal für mich intervinieren?
Deine Dorsch-Twister -Bombe hast du doch gestern erworben, richtig?
tschöö  Thomas|bla:


----------



## Sylverpasi (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Fairlay schrieb:
			
		

> Dennis#6 Wars etwa So?  |director: "Fische!!! Maik Solche Fische gibs da!



Jo genau so war es. Was meinst Du, wie wild der am Tele war  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Sylverpasi (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

So jetzt gibt es ein Problem. Wir haben 2 Bewerber auf einen Platz......Wie kann man das jetzt regeln...?????


----------



## AudiGott1984 (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Naja ich war leider der zweite ! Also zieh ich den kürzeren !! Ich will wegen dem Platz jetzt auch kein Stress haben !!  

Falls noch jemand abspringt rücke ich gerne nach !!


Ansonsten viel Spaß !!



MfG Maik


----------



## Sylverpasi (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Och Digger! Das tut mich jetzt echt traurig......Aber Du trägst es mit Fassung und bist total fair(lay).... Find ich gut. Wahrscheinlich nehmen wir den Hauke einfach nicht mit, dann kannst Du mit....... lölölölöl (Hauke nicht flasch verstehen, ist nur ein Joke...) #6


----------



## AudiGott1984 (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Genau dann kann Hauke mir seine Rute ja für 20 Euro verkaufen !! Und den Rest schenkt er mir einfach !!


Ne ne Hauke alter Profi fahr mal mit ich gönne es dir !!

Ich fahr denn ein anderes Mal !!


MfG Maik


----------



## Sylverpasi (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Jo kommst dann mit nach Norge........Schade, hätte Dich gerne dabei gehabt.....


----------



## JapanRot (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Hier wimmelt es ja nur so von Maik´s ;-) Jo stimmt...Gra Frede hatte vor ein paar Tagen schon Interesse bekundet und da musste ich Ihn leider auf die Warteliste setzen.
Er ist jetzt also der erste Nachrücker. P.N. mit Bankdaten geht jetzt an dich raus.

M.f.G.
Maik


----------



## Sylverpasi (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Gra Frede schrieb:
			
		

> Einen schönen guten Abend allerseits,
> 
> du sag mal Jelle, ist jetzt noch ein Platz frei für mich oder nicht.
> Wenn ja, dann bin ich definitiv dabei. Kannst du mal für mich intervinieren?
> ...




Jo moin Thomas. Schreib mal den JapanRot per PN an und melde Dich bei ihm...... #h  :m


----------



## Sylverpasi (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Oh da war der rote Maik schneller.........#6. Der nächste, der auf der Warteliste ist, ist dann AudiGott, oder?


----------



## JapanRot (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

haarscharf erkannt Dennis =)


----------



## Sylverpasi (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Sauber! Hätte ja sein können, das sich noch welche bei Dir persönlich auf die Liste gesetzt haben.....


----------



## JapanRot (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

ne ne...

So...ich habe auf der ersten Seite jetzt "Allgemeiner Krempel-Wer bringt was mit ?" erstellt. Dann postet mal ordentlich drauf los wer welche Gimmicks (ausser Angelzeugs) mitbringen will. 
Ne Angelzubehörbörse (Bleie,Vorfachmaterial,Köder,WD40...) kommt  in den nächsten Tagen noch dazu.
Schön eins nach dem anderen,gelle ?


----------



## Sylverpasi (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				JapanRot schrieb:
			
		

> ne´ Buddel Jim Beam für nen lustigen ersten Abend nach der Ausfahrt



Wie gut, dass Du auf meiner Butze bist. Einer geht immer...... :q  #6


----------



## JapanRot (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

so mädels...ich hau mich jetzt mit meiner masseuse ins bett und schaue dvd

bis morgen


----------



## Blauortsand (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Tja Thomas dann biste jetzt wohl mit an Board! #h


----------



## Bulli (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				symphy schrieb:
			
		

> @bulli
> 
> hattet ihr schon bleie gegossen?
> 
> ...


----------



## Louis (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Das mit den Nachrückern geht ja hier wie das Brezelbacken!

Hallo, Thomas! Congratz, Du bist dabei #6 

Hallo, Maik und anderer Maik...Schade drum...  
Hallo, Maik, schön das Du noch dabei bist |kopfkrat  :m 

Ich würde aber sagen, dass das jetzt der Moment ist, an dem der Kutter voll ist. alle Zusagen sind ab jetzt verbindlich. D.h: Auch die Kohle muss berappt werden |evil: . 

Davon kommt nur noch jemand, wenn  er (primär er) oder wir nen Nachrücker finden. 

Können wir das so vereinbaren? Was meint Ihr dazu?


----------



## Sylverpasi (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Jo Martin. Das mit den Bleien wird wohl leider nichts. Ich werde mir jetzt ein paar kaufen und gut ist. Beim nächsten Mal wird das anders geplant!!!!  

@Louis.... Ich denke auch, dass das jetzt alles verbindlich ist. Ich bin auch dafür, dass alle fest bezahlen sollen. Wer dann abspringt hat halt Pech, muss aber dann einen andernen stellen oder einer der Nachrücker springt dann für ihn ein. Dann sollten sie sich kurzschließen wegen der Patte.....#6. Find Deine Idee gut #6


----------



## Louis (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Bleie hab ich grad bei Hack-Q-MAH |kopfkrat geordert. Die haben gerade Norwegenwochen oder so. Bleie und Pilker zu anständigen Preisen.


----------



## Sylverpasi (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Die besten Bleie sind eh die Stabbleie.... Hast Du davon auch welche geordert? Ich werd jetzt noch mal versuchen in den Online-Shop zu kommen.....


----------



## Sylverpasi (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Louis erzähl mir bitte mal was diese Bleie da im Shop kosten. Ich kann alles bei Ha-Kuh-Mahi anklicken nur den Shop nicht. Dann werd ich aus dem Net geschmissen und mein Browser geht aus........|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Reppi (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Habe über 3. den ultimativen Köder von Jelle zugespielt bekommen  
Wenn er mir also bis 18:30 kein Schweigegeld rüberwachsen lässt, sehe ich mich aufgrund von "Chancengleichheit für Alle" gezwungen, heute abend ein Bild reinzusetzen..........


----------



## Sylverpasi (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Du bekommst ein Vorfach von mir, wenn Du es dennoch tust........:q


----------



## Louis (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Und ich spiele die ganze Tour über Deinen caddy...

Tips zur Wahl der Rute, des Köders, der Köderfarbe, des Vorfachs, Fisch vom Haken nehmen, schlachten, filetieren incl.... :m


----------



## Sylverpasi (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Louis erzähl mir bitte mal was diese Bleie da im Shop kosten. Ich kann alles bei Ha-Kuh-Mahi anklicken nur den Shop nicht. Dann werd ich aus dem Net geschmissen und mein Browser geht aus........|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat



Louis ............. :q  #h


----------



## Louis (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ich hab Dir mal die Preise PN'nt. Wegen Schleichwerbung oddä so...


----------



## Sylverpasi (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Jo danke.........


----------



## Louis (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Wundert mich eh, dass noch keiner von den Hakumas, Eiseles, Topshops, Webshops, Pennatoren und Shimanos auf uns aufmerksam geworden ist #6 

Wir machen hier ne Tour, die wahrscheinlich hardcorefishing unter Extrem-Bedingungen darstellt. 

Also, wer hier mal ganz zwanglos sein Gerät von 20 Experten getestet haben will, nur zu. Ich hab keine Berührungsängste was "Fremd- bzw. Neumaterial" betrifft. 

Wir knobeln gerne die ultimative Wrackmontage mit ausrüstungsschonender Sollbruchstelle aus, damit die auch niemals nicht weiterempfohlen wird. Würde ja auf Dauer das Geschäft versauen. #6 

Wir testen Naturködermontagen in allen Variananten und lassen uns auch von Deep-Sea-Pilkvorfächern begeistern.

Und wenn einer den Köhlerköder schlechthin hat, her damit. 

Für Jelle bitte alles in einer etwas größeren Ausführungen. Als Grobmotoriker kriegt er sonst die Beifänger nicht auf die Schnur gezogen :q 

Testbericht ist Ehrensache.

Bin mal gespannt, ob sich wer meldet...


Louis


----------



## Sylverpasi (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Wenn wir ne Sommer-Tour hätten, würde das bestimmt machbar sein....... Wir haben ja jetzt leider eine 30% Chance im März.....Grundsätzlich ist Deine Idee super!!!!!!


----------



## Louis (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Wieso, gerade jetzt ist super!

In Norwegen ist saure Gurken Zeit, die Saison geht erst ab Mai so richtig los.

Ein kleiner Vortest unter glichen Bedingungen zum Saisonstart ist doch ideal, oder?

Gibt es beim Skilaufen regelmäßig. Da laden die Hersteller im Dezember zum Test zu Billigstkonditionen auf die Gletscher ein. Hintergrund: Aktueller Testberichte von Leuten wie Du und Ich. Tolle Bilder und alles terminlich ideal vor dem Saisonstart. 

Zur Zeit sitzt doch fast jeder Norgebegeisterte zuhause und überlegt, was noch fehlt. Wenn wir dann in unserem Bericht schreiben, damit oder damit haben wir super Erfahrungen gesammelt, dann fällt ihm die Entscheidung leichter. 

Dafür würde ich mir sogar ein Käppi aufsetzen, zum Beweisfoto.

Überleg mal. 

Sch... die Idee hätte mir mal früher kommen sollen. Jetzt habe ich bereits ein paar XXX€ investiert.


----------



## Sylverpasi (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Das ganze ist mit viel Aufwand und €´s für den jeweiligen Händler verbunden. Wenn dann die Tour wegen Wind ins Wasser fällt, ist er dann nicht so glücklich...... ABER wenn sich jetzt einer finden würde, wäre es ja nicht schlimm, aber wie gesagt, solche Aktionen finde ich für den Spätfrühling oder Frühsommer passender. Da ist die Chance viel größer auch rauszufahren... Ich bin immer noch der Überzeugung, dass wir einen der beiden Tage nicht rausfahren werden. Das ist immer so, wenn man heiß ist!!!!
Für Deine Idee würd ich eine Mehrtagestour empfehlen, damit sich sowas auch lohnt. Ich wäre sofort dabei!!!!!!!


----------



## Louis (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Also bei mir ist das so wie bei MichaelB Stormbringer, nur umgekehrt...noch niemals nie ist eine Ausfahrt ausgefallen.  #6 

Abgebrochen auch erst eine...und da wollte ich eigentlich nicht mit, weil ich schon so ein Gefühl hatte. aber der Käptn sagte, auf seine Verantwortung. Es gab dann auch das komplette Geld zurück. Insofern...kein Schaden.

Ich denke ja auch weniger an Händler als vielmehr an Gerätehersteller. 
Aber das müsste man dann langfristiger planen. Lass uns die mal mit dieser Tour anködern. Wir werden dann zu jedem Fisch auch berichten, mit welcher Rute, welcher Rolle, welcher Schnur, welchem Köder, etc. 

Vorausgesetzt: Es findet statt und es wird tatsächlich ne gute Ausfahrt, schön dicken Dingern, die wir in die Kamera halten :m 

Nö, lass mal...ich hab da ein gute Gefühl bei...was die Ausfahrt betrifft. |wavey:


----------



## Sylverpasi (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Na genau so machen wir das. Wir machen einen fetten Bericht und locken damit die Hersteller! Das ist ja nur gut für die Jungs. Die nächste Tour wird gesponsort!!!! Nächstes Jahr gibt es dann die 2. AB-MS-Mille-Gelbes-Riff-Tour 2006!!!!


----------



## Laggo (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



> Wundert mich eh, dass noch keiner von den Hakumas, Eiseles, Topshops, Webshops, Pennatoren und Shimanos auf uns aufmerksam geworden ist



Meinst Du nicht das Ha-Q-mah schon aufmerksam geworden ist das Sonderangebot grad paßt doch genau zu unserer Tour  

Gruß Laggo


----------



## Reppi (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

An die Mods !
Sofort Verlinkung in das Händlerforum vornehmen   :q    
@Sylverpasi
Fang schon einmal an zu knüpfen..........   
Aber noch hat Jelle ja 1-2 Std. :q


----------



## Louis (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Na genau so machen wir das. Wir machen einen fetten Bericht und locken damit die Hersteller! Das ist ja nur gut für die Jungs. Die nächste Tour wird gesponsort!!!! Nächstes Jahr gibt es dann die 2. AB-MS-Mille-Gelbes-Riff-Tour 2006 *sponsored by...*..!!!!




Ausrüsterliste:

Rollen:

Ruten:

Schnur:

Wirbel:

Haken:

Pilker:

Gummis:

Gerätekasten:

Unterwäsche:

Floatationanzüge:

Käppis:

to be continued... #6  :m


----------



## symphy (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Hallo,

bei Angelsport Moritz gibbet es auch Norge Tage vom 18.02-20.02 verkaufsoffen.

Gruß Martin|wavey:


----------



## Louis (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				symphy schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> bei Angelsport Moritz gibbet es auch Norge Tage vom 18.02-20.02 verkaufsoffen.
> 
> Gruß Martin|wavey:



Vielen Dank....Kleinteile brauche ich nämlich auch noch #6


----------



## Sylverpasi (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> An die Mods !
> Sofort Verlinkung in das Händlerforum vornehmen   :q
> @Sylverpasi
> Fang schon einmal an zu knüpfen..........
> Aber noch hat Jelle ja 1-2 Std. :q




Klar ein Vorfach ist schon fertig........  Wenn Jelle Dir kein Schweigegeld zahlt ist es Deins......


----------



## symphy (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Gern geschehen , haben echt günstige teile da , habe da so ein prospekt bekommen .

gruß martin


----------



## Louis (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Jungz, ich bin jetzt voll auf diesem Sponsor-/Werbetripp....

wir machen da echt ne Bilderstory draus und präsentieren immer schön das jeweilige Produkt. Dazu ein netter Kommentar....wie:

"Ich fische nur Bleifrei von H-Q-mar....mein Auto kriegt ja auch nix anderes!"

oder vergleichende Werbung geschickt versteckt als kleine Kompetition. Mehrere gleichschwere Pilks werden bei ansonsten identischem Gerät abgelassen.  

"Erster unten..." ruft der Sieger und hält stolz das Siegerprodukt in die kamera."

mann, mann mann, wenn wir das bloß früher angegangen wären, dann hätten wir ne Webcam via wireless-lan installieren können und ne Live-Schaltung legen. Natürlich mit Werbepausen und all dem Schnickschnack... |kopfkrat  :m  |wavey:


----------



## Louis (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@symphy

irgendwas mit Deinem Countdown stimmt nicht...oder fährt Du mit ner anderen Truppe???


----------



## Reppi (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Super !
Ich werde dann Public Rel.....äh..Public Rähläschen.....äh...Pressesprecher  
Also noch habe ich ein wenig Platz für gesponserte Teile.
Hatte vor 2 Jahren mal so eine Begegnung der 3.Art......
Master Eisele himself war bei meinem Dealer und bekam mit, dass ich nach Norge fahre...er Koffer auf und hier diese Teile mußt du mal testen....ich Idiot bedanke mich auch noch, denn an der Kasse mußte ich die Teile dann bezahlen #q  :r


----------



## Louis (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@ Reppi

Auch nicht schlecht...für Geschenke bezahlen, das hat was...ist ein ganz neuer Geschäftszweig #6


----------



## Sylverpasi (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Louis schrieb:
			
		

> @symphy
> 
> irgendwas mit Deinem Countdown stimmt nicht...oder fährt Du mit ner anderen Truppe???



Ich darf das mal aufklären. Martin fährt dieses Jahr 4 Mal da hoch. Die beiden Termine sind seine anderen...... :q


----------



## Louis (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Wow, Glückwunsch!

Hast Du Dir auch schon eine zweite Gefriertruhe zugelegt???

Ich hatte vorhin nicht so genau hingeschaut und erstmal einen Schreck gekriegt. 

Wie noch 59 Tage??? Gestern haben wir doch die 30er Schallmauer durchbrochen. Wie kann das denn angehen. Dann erst hab ich richtig hingeguckt.


----------



## Sylverpasi (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Louis schrieb:
			
		

> Jungz, ich bin jetzt voll auf diesem Sponsor-/Werbetripp....
> 
> wir machen da echt ne Bilderstory draus und präsentieren immer schön das jeweilige Produkt. Dazu ein netter Kommentar....wie:
> 
> ...



Na wenn Du das machst mit der Orga von wegen WebCam, dann bekommst Du auch ein Vorfach von mir ........ Wäre vielleicht gar nicht so schlecht, tatsächlich die nächste Tour so anzugehen..... |kopfkrat  #6


----------



## Gra Frede (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

dad dücht mir uck meist Jelle.Wir schnacken dann in den nächsten Tagen mal über Ausrüstung usw. Zusammen nach oben fahren? Thomas





			
				Blauortsand schrieb:
			
		

> Tja Thomas dann biste jetzt wohl mit an Board! #h


----------



## Louis (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ja, neh, alles klar....

Jelle mit Geheimködern und Jelle und Thomas auch noch mit Geheimsprache |kopfkrat 

un iih vaschdeh allaweil bloß no baahof #6


----------



## JapanRot (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

ikke ooch =)

Ahhhhh....Ich will Feierabend haben.....Stündchen noch.
Thomas...ich verfasse dir jetzt mal ne P.N. mit den Antworten auf deine Fragen, gelle ?


----------



## Louis (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@ JR

Er meint wohl, dass er sich dass gleich so gedacht hat...oder dass alles so gelaufen ist, wie er sich das gedacht hat....

hättest mal öfter bei Vattern und Muttern am Samstag abend beim Ohnsorg-Theater reinschaun sollen #6


----------



## Blauortsand (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



> Habe über 3. den ultimativen Köder von Jelle zugespielt bekommen
> Wenn er mir also bis 18:30 kein Schweigegeld rüberwachsen lässt, sehe ich mich aufgrund von "Chancengleichheit für Alle" gezwungen, heute abend ein Bild reinzusetzen..........



Woher ....... ?!?! ......verdammt ......!!!! Na ja weiß ja nicht ob der <Hansen Flash in 470gr. wirklich so geheim ist!?!


----------



## Laggo (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



> Woher ....... ?!?! ......verdammt ......!!!! Na ja weiß ja nicht ob der <Hansen Flash in 470gr. wirklich so geheim ist!?!



Das ist ja n alter Hut, aber was ist mit dem 500 gr Bleikopfspinner an dem Du arbeitest |kopfkrat


----------



## Blauortsand (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Laggo verdammt jetzt fällst Du mir auch noch in den Rücken - aber Ihr werdet Euch noch alle wundern!!!!


----------



## Reppi (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

#q  #q  #q  #q 
So ein Schei..
Mein total infizierter PC findet den Treiber für die Diggi nicht...???????
Aber da Jelle nicht bezahlt hat und das weekend lang und schmutzig wird, werde ich die Tage das Bild erst reinstellen können............MIST  :c  :c 
Aber aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben.........  
Braucht noch jemand 12/0 Drillinge...habe mich damit gerade eingedeckt....


----------



## haukep (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ey Leute, was geht ab, ich musste gerade einfach 4 Seiten lesen... |uhoh: 

@Dennis: Du, ich bin langsam aber echt böse mit Dir, jetzt willst Du mich auch noch ganz ausbooten :c ...tstststststs, Hat da jemand Angst, dass ich als DeepSea-Anfänger einen großen dircken Mamadorsch raushole und er nur nen untermaßigen Nemo fängt?? #t 

@Maik: Ich habe Angst vor Dir, dass weißt Du doch, denn Du schlägst mich ja immer nur... #q   |uhoh:  Man, das tat echt weh, mal so nebenbei...

@Bulli: Blei hab ich, schreib mal, was Du brauchst.

@Dennisnochmal: Digga, hast Du schon Dirillinge? Ick hab moal noch garnix und freu mi auf de Shoppingtur zu morizz.. Da muss ich dann noch ne Menge Kleinkram kaufen wie mir scheint...Achja und ne 10.000er Rolle. Wir finden schon was nettes da, wenn Du mich berätst wird das schon klappen...  #6


----------



## JapanRot (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

So...gerade nochmal ne HQMAR ;-) Bestellung fit gemacht. Riff Pilker sind mehr oder weniger im -Angebot-....zack nochmal 35 euro flüssig gemacht.
Wird zeit das wir hochkommen... ich hab die ganzen Onlineshops schon gar nicht mehr im Auge ;-)


----------



## haukep (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Hab ich auch schon überlegt, welche Modelle sind denn da wohl die Besten? Ich habe keine Ahnung, habe ja auch schon ne Menge bei Ebay bestellt....ich bin völlig verwirrt...


----------



## Medo (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> Super !
> Ich werde dann Public Rel.....äh..Public Rähläschen.....äh...Pressesprecher
> Also noch habe ich ein wenig Platz für gesponserte Teile.
> Hatte vor 2 Jahren mal so eine Begegnung der 3.Art......
> Master Eisele himself war bei meinem Dealer und bekam mit, dass ich nach Norge fahre...er Koffer auf und hier diese Teile mußt du mal testen....ich Idiot bedanke mich auch noch, denn an der Kasse mußte ich die Teile dann bezahlen #q :r


 
jaja... so sind die vermummten deichgrafen nun mal:q 

und was hat er dazugelernt?






































|kopfkrat  nichts|supergri #h


----------



## Louis (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@alle Drillingseindecker...

Drilling am Pilk, wenn wir über freiem Grund pilken, geht noch. An einer Riffkante wird das schon verlustträchtiger.

Wenn wir aber über Wracks angeln, was ich hoffe, dann hat sich bewährt, den Pilk mit nem 12/0 Gummimakk zu bestücken und den Drilling zu entfernen. Ist deutlich weniger hängerträchtig. Zudem hatte ich das gefühl, das die Dorsche darauf einfach bissfreudiger waren. Guckt Euch nochmal die Bilder an, dort seht Ihr, wie wir montiert hatten. 

Warum pilken überm Wrack und nicht gleich Naturköderangeln?

Nun, über und um die Wracks stehen meist auch ne Gruppe feister Dorsche. Die müssen erstmal weg, bevor wir dann die Naturköder runterlassen können. 
Auf der Thailand wird daher ein Wrack mehrfach angefahren. "Ficht erstmal die Dorsche weg...." und dann erst gezielt mit Naturködern gefischt. 

Zu den Pilkern: 

Am Wrack stabförmige Pilker. Devise: Runter damit, und zwar schnell. Steht selten für jeden ein Dicker unten. Über freiem Grund, können die Pilker gerne auch mal etwas taumeln. 

Wichtig wird sein, dass wir uns untereinander abstimmen. Die Bebleiung sollte so gewählt werden, dass wir in etwa im gleichen Winkel ablaufende Schnüre haben. Kommt auf die Schnurstärke und die Art der Schnur an. Das wird sich aber einspielen. 

Zu den Gewichten: 

Ich denke, wenn wir tatsächlich detlich mehr als 500gr. brauchen werden, dann macht auch das angeln keinen Spass mehr. Ideal wären Bedingungen, so dass wir mit 200-300gr. klarkommen. Das waren auch immer die, die am ersten leer waren in meiner Köderbox. Denn eine materialschlacht wird das werden. Da braucht Ihr Euch keine Hoffnungen zu machen. Ein Abriss durch Hänger...und wieder 8,50 € geopfert #6 


Gruß


Louis

PS:

Vielleicht kann der ein oder andere Rifferfahrene ja auch noch ein paar Tips für die Frischlinge reinstellen.


----------



## JapanRot (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Abriss ?? Ich fische doch mit meiner Downrigger Winde  #6  #6


----------



## Louis (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ja, nee...is klar!

Und wenn ein Birnenblei abreisst, das ist es ne Abrissbirne :q


----------



## JapanRot (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

So...ich habe die Startseite ein bisschen verändert und um die aktuelle Wetterlage am Skagerrak ergänzt


----------



## Louis (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ergänzt Du das täglich, oder wie willst Du das machen? |kopfkrat


----------



## JapanRot (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

klar....einmal am Tag ist wohl drinne denke ich...wenn man sowieso hier ist....


----------



## haukep (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Geniale Startseite Maik  #6 

@Louis: 8,50€...neee, ich habe die Pilker für ca. 3 Euro das Stück von Ebay, da tut das nicht so weh... Viel schlimmer ist es, wenn irgendwann die Schnur auf der Rolle alle ist.... :c  |uhoh:  |uhoh:


----------



## Louis (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Jep...auf jeden Fall eine gute Idee....je näher der Termin rückt, um so mehr rückt das Thema Wetter in der Vordergrund.

@JR

Wie erfolgt eigentlich die Bezahlung des Restbetrages? Direkt bei Steve bei Fahrtantritt? In € oder in Dänenkronen?


----------



## JapanRot (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Habe ich gestern angefragt und warte auf Steves antwort...hat sich seit ein paar tagen nicht gemeldet der gute...hab auch mal gefragt wie es mom. so mit den fängen aussieht


----------



## Louis (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Geniale Startseite Maik  #6
> 
> @Louis: 8,50€...neee, ich habe die Pilker für ca. 3 Euro das Stück von Ebay, da tut das nicht so weh... Viel schlimmer ist es, wenn irgendwann die Schnur auf der Rolle alle ist.... :c  |uhoh:  |uhoh:



Je nachdem womit Du hängenbleibst, kommt ganz schön was zusammen. 

Pilk + Solvikwirbel + Sprengringe + Beifänger + Schnur + Haken = ???

Welche Gewichtsklassen hatten Deine Pilker? Je nachdem geht das ja schon an den Materialpreis ran....


----------



## haukep (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ich habe Pilker zwischen 100 und 500 Gramm. Solvik´s habe ich nicht, wir haben uns in Rendsburg mit richtig genialen Hichleistungswirbeln von Zebco eingedeckt, die haben 5 Euro für 100 Stück gekostet, ein Hammerpreis.


----------



## Louis (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ich wünsche Dir ja, dass die halten, was Du Dir versprichst...aber Hochleistung und Zebco, 5€ und 100stk...das passt irgendwie nicht zusammen... |supergri


----------



## haukep (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Die sehen echt gut aus,das war da so ein Händler, der Restposten verkauft hat. Ich werde aber wohl noch Soviak mitnehmen, falls die wirklich nicht halten, aber ich sehe das eigentlich sehr optimistisch...


----------



## Sylverpasi (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Ey Leute, was geht ab, ich musste gerade einfach 4 Seiten lesen... |uhoh:
> 
> @Dennis: Du, ich bin langsam aber echt böse mit Dir, jetzt willst Du mich auch noch ganz ausbooten :c ...tstststststs, Hat da jemand Angst, dass ich als DeepSea-Anfänger einen großen dircken Mamadorsch raushole und er nur nen untermaßigen Nemo fängt?? #t
> 
> ...



Nee ausbooten will ich Dich nicht.... Aaaaalso ich hab keine Angst, denn ich bin auch DeepSea Anfänger Also werden wir beide Anfängerglück haben! Drillinge holen wir aus Eutin aus dem Laden von Micha! Können wir die Shoping-Tour auf die erste Märzwoche verschieben? Das passt mir besser!!!!! Ich werd Dich dann so gut, wie möglich unterstützen #6.


----------



## Sylverpasi (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Louis schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wünsche Dir ja, dass die halten, was Du Dir versprichst...aber Hochleistung und Zebco, 5€ und 100stk...das passt irgendwie nicht zusammen... |supergri



Das sind Hochleistungswirbel. Die waren nur so billig, da das ein Messepreis war. 65kg Tragkraft. Sollten die Teile dennoch nicht halten, haben wir noch viel bessere dabei. Mit denen kann man einen Elefanten am Ohrläppchen hochpumpen!!!!


----------



## Louis (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@Pasi

Ich will die ja auch nicht schlechtreden. Wenn die was taugen, dann war das ein echtes Schnäppchen.


----------



## Sylverpasi (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Das weiß ich doch. So wollte ich das nicht ausdrücken, dass Du was schlechtreden wolltest!!!! Neeeeee das wollte ich nicht. 


Achsooooooo noch *"28 Tage"*


----------



## Louis (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ich habe mich auch nur erschreckt, weil ich für deutlich weniger "Hochleistungswirbel" deutlich mehr bezahlt habe |kopfkrat 

Aber dank Recherche im Zwischennetz bin  ich nun wieder etwas entspannter....

Dafür habe ich Naturköderhaken wohl in der Falschen größe geordert...

aprospos Naturköder....was gibbet von den Heringen??? Ich sitze ja nun nicht mehr im Ausguck....wer ist da näher dran an dem Thema???


----------



## Sylverpasi (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Keiner ist da in der Nähe von uns... Leider, aber Hauke wollte die nächsten Tage mal nachschauen.....


----------



## Louis (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

ich halte mal in Lübeck die Augen und Ohren offen....aber Schlutup ist so ne Sache...


----------



## haukep (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Noch haben meine Quellen nix hergegeben, ich werde aber wohl in den nächsten 1, 2 Wochen mal nach Kiel fahren und mich selber überzeugen wie es aussieht.

Jetzt bin ich gerade in Hamburg im Büro und nun werde ich mal nach Kaltenkirchen rüberknallen zu Moritz und checken was die Norwegen-Wochen so hergeben. Ich muss mich ja auch mit Kleinteielen eindecken und da weiß ich denke ich auch alleine ganz gut Bescheid, mal sehen was ich so anstelle..

Ich erstette dann heute Abend Bericht. Übriegens: Die haben da auch den Schwimmanzug von Abu Garcia für 79€ (!!!) Ist das nicht ein geiler Preis?! Mal sehen, vieleicht hole ich mir einen....

Bis nachher!


----------



## Sylverpasi (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Jo aber der ABU wird nicht in XL 79€ kosten!


----------



## JapanRot (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

ich habe meinen abu letztes jahr für 72 euronen in der XL version bei eBay (Schlageter) geschossen...hihihi....


----------



## Louis (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				JapanRot schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe meinen abu letztes jahr für 72 euronen in der XL version bei eBay (Schlageter) geschossen...hihihi....



dumm gelaufen für Dich...jetzt hat er ein paar Löcher und taugt nix mehr...hättest ihm mal besser kaufen sollen :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  #h


----------



## Sylverpasi (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				JapanRot schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe meinen abu letztes jahr für 72 euronen in der XL version bei eBay (Schlageter) geschossen...hihihi....



Da hast Du richtig Glück gehabt! Ich glaube nicht, dass das bei Moritz so sein wird, DENN dort stand auf dem Flyer " AB 79€ S-XXXL ". Von daher wird der XL leider nicht 79€ kosten. Wenn es so gewesen wäre, wäre ich schon lange da gewesen  Ich brauche auch einen neuen....... :m


----------



## Louis (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Und wie wäre es mit nen 2-jahrs Abbo von F&F und einer Zuzahlung von 19€?

Könnt Euch ja reihum werben... #6


----------



## Laggo (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@louis

Was meinste was Laggo längst gemacht hat #6  #h


----------



## Louis (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Der Bremer hat eben Kauffmannsblut und kann rechnen :m  #6


----------



## Reppi (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ich habe mich in RD auch mit den 2000 Wirbeln für ein Euro eingedeckt   
Nachdem in Norge 3 mal die Solveig völlig aufgebogen wieder hochkamen, bin ich ein wenig ratlos |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat 
Aber jetzt das versprochene Bild, welches ich durch Industriespionage aus Jelle´s Hexenküche rausschmuggeln konnte........
Der ultimative Wrack-Köder 
Ich tauche jetzt die nächsten 24 Std. ab, da mir die FL-Mafia schon gedroht hat.........


----------



## JapanRot (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Wie geil =) 
Ich leg´ gleich noch einen Spezialköder nach ;-)


----------



## haukep (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Das ist ja geil  

Sagt mal, brauch man so einen Schwimmanzug eigentlich auch wenn man bereits einen Thermoanzug hat? Ja oder?! Die normalen Dinger schwimmen doch nicht oder?!

Sollte ich mir so ein Abu Ding noch holen wa?!


----------



## symphy (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@louis 

wie dennis schon sagte ich habe noch ein paar termine da oben dieses jahr  >grins*

habe viele hungrige nachbarn hier ,lässt sich also gut absetzen das ganze.

@füller was macht die kunst ;-))
war nicht bei moritz gewesen habe doch alles außer vieleicht noch etwas blei .

@sonst ich werde keinen floter mitnehmen da mir die dinger einfach zu teuer sind in vernünftiger ausführung , mal etwas sparen vieleicht ,mal sehen mir reichen meine´normalen sind so gelbe aus gummi denke es ist ok |supergri  |supergri  |supergri  wie nennen sie sich noch gleich friesen nerz oder so habe den namen schon vergessen .



27 Tage​zum thema pilker habe ich mir schon mal ein angelkasten (baumarkt)aber mit sehr schlauen einlagen für pilker geholt , den man wie ein koffer mit rollen mit sich her ziehen kann ;-)))))
mir ist ja fast die schulter lahm geworden als ich das ding durch das haus getragen habe , alter schwede kilos sage ich euch ...........

gruß martin ​


----------



## symphy (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@haukep 

zum thema schwimmanzug , wenn du schwimmen willst binde ich dir gerne ein traktor reifen um bauch das müsste doch auch gehen , hmmmmmm;-))))))

#6 |kopfkrat :q :q :q :q :q :q :q :q :q :q :q :q :q :q 


Nicht wieder falsch verstehen ;-)
gruß martin 

nene so ein ding ist schon fett wenn es um die sicherheit geht , keine frage .

ich weiß nicht ob mein nerz es noch mitmacht wenn er auch noch schwimmen soll , mal sehen hoffe es kommt nicht so weit .


----------



## haukep (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ach neeee, geht schon 

Ich denke ich hole mir das Ding von Abu, der scheint mir sinnvoll zu sein...


----------



## Bulli (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Ach neeee, geht schon
> 
> Ich denke ich hole mir das Ding von Abu, der scheint mir sinnvoll zu sein...


 
Moin Hauke
Warst du Gestern bei Moritz?
Haben die viele Anzüge da gehabt?
Lohnt sich das da hin zu fahren?

Gruß Björn

P.S mach mal dein Posteingang frei


----------



## haukep (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ok, mach ich...#6

Ne, ich bin bei Marcel hängengeblieben, aber ich muss gleich wieder nach HH und dann schaue ich da wohl nachmittags mal vorbei. Ich kann dann aber erst Montag Bericht erstatten, es sei denn, ihr ruft mich an, denn ich bleibe in HH


----------



## Sylverpasi (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Hauke Du brauchst nicht unbedingt einen Floater für diese Tour. Ein Floater ist nur dann sinnvoll, wenn Du im kleinen Boot in Norge oder auf der Ostsee bist. Ein Thermoanzug reicht vollkommen aus. Ich werde mir nächste Woche auch einen 2-Teiler holen.


----------



## JapanRot (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Sag mal Dennis...hast du eigentlich schon deine Schnur bekommen ? Taugt die ?


----------



## Bulli (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				JapanRot schrieb:
			
		

> Sag mal Dennis...hast du eigentlich schon deine Schnur bekommen ? Taugt die ?


 

Die Schnur ist noch nicht da,habe mit Dennis zusammen bestellt.
Hoffe das sie Anfang nächster Woche kommt .
Werden dann berichten.


Gruß Björn


----------



## Louis (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Hattet Ihr die Hemminway geordert? Meine war drei Tage später da. Sieht astrein aus. Ich kenne noch die alte Ausführung. Da hat sich echt was getan. Schön rund, geschmeidig, da geht was!!

@Reppi

genialst, Deine Montage. Das geht auch als Naturködervariante...doch, doch, glaubs mir....war gestern mit meinem Lütten auf dem gläsernen Hof von Onkel Brillen-Fielmann. Habs genau gesehen...direkt unter der Kuh hat das Ding gebaumelt...

Was meinst Du, soll ich hier in HH mal beim Schlachthof vorbeischaun? |kopfkrat  #a


----------



## Louis (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist ja geil
> 
> Sagt mal, brauch man so einen Schwimmanzug eigentlich auch wenn man bereits einen Thermoanzug hat? Ja oder?! Die normalen Dinger schwimmen doch nicht oder?!
> 
> Sollte ich mir so ein Abu Ding noch holen wa?!




Ich kann ja meinen etwas älteren Zweitfloater mitbringen. Fürs Angeln vom Kutter aus geht der, im kleinen Boot taugt er nix. Die Nähte - vol allem im Schrittbereich - sind etwas undicht. Tja, steter Tropfen  höhlt den Stein :q


----------



## Sylverpasi (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Louis schrieb:
			
		

> Hattet Ihr die Hemminway geordert? Meine war drei Tage später da. Sieht astrein aus. Ich kenne noch die alte Ausführung. Da hat sich echt was getan. Schön rund, geschmeidig, da geht was!!



Moin Louis! Schnur ist noch nicht da. Ich hatte letzten Do. bestellt. Da ist ja leider das WE dazwischen. Ich glaube aber, dass sie heute hier eintrudelt! Dann wird das gute Seil auf die Multi´s gewickelt  :z . Es freut mich zu hören, dass die Verbesserung der Schnur zu Deiner Befriedigung geführt hat!!!!!  :q 
Jetzt weiß ich auch, dass ich keinen Schrott bestellt habe.........


----------



## Louis (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@Dennis

Hast Du mit der Hemmingway auch Wurferfahrung? Ich werde über kurz oder lang wieder ne Schnur für die Ostsee fürs Pilken brauchen. Da sind aber gute Wurfeigenschaften gefragt. 

Louis


----------



## Sylverpasi (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Nee das hab ich leider nicht, aber der Hornhechteutin hat die Hemingway Monotec Futura. Das ist ne Mono mit den Eigenschaften einer geflochtenen. Er nimmt die zum Spinnfischen und ist damit super zufrieden. Schreib ihm mal ne PN und frag ihn selber. Er kann Dir einiges darüber sagen......


----------



## Louis (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Wird gemacht...spätestens beim Stammtisch. Dann kann er die ja mitbringen.

Ich habe mir von dieser Schnur auch ne Probe schicken lassen. Die Probe ist aber soo kurz ausgefallen, davon kannst dur Dir nichtmal ein gescheites Vorfach basteln.

Aprospos....was macht die allgemeine Bastelei? Gibt es weitere spektakuläre Prototypen? Wollte JR nicht was Sensationelles hier reinstellen?


----------



## Sylverpasi (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Die Bastelei geht bei mir erst nächste Woche weiter. Ich werde mir noch Perlen und Sprengringe besorgen und anderen Kleinschiet. Neue Wallerhaken brauch ich auch noch, da mein Bruder die letzten abgezogen hat! 

@Jelle....Warum stellst Du denn keine Montage hier rein. Du bist doch der erfahrenste Rifffahrer von uns. Oder dürfen wir Dir nichts abschauen ?


----------



## Sylverpasi (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Hauke, was los? Berichte mal, was Du so bei Mo gekauft hast! Wann wollen wir denn basteln? Mir ist der Freitagabend (04.03.) ganz recht.......


----------



## symphy (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@dennis

vieleicht komm ich auch wenn es passt bei mir ....
meine zum basteln bei dir , schauen wir mal was die zeit so macht .

Gruß Martin


----------



## Louis (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

ja, wie....wollt Ihr auf dem AB-SH Stammtisch rumbasteln? Nun ja, bei soviel geballter Kompetenz am Tisch käme mit Sicherheit was vernünftiges bei rum.


----------



## Sylverpasi (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Nee nee Louis...Das machen wir bei mir zu Hause. Wir wollen evtl. noch Bleie gießen. Mal sehen, ob das was wird. Jetzt ist die Bude auch voll. Kommen 5 Leute.....
@Maddin.....Klar kannst Du vorbei kommen. Ich verlange das sogar :q


----------



## symphy (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@dennis

MAch ich sir ;-))

@louis wann ist den der stammtisch und wo ?
Habe davon noch nichts mitbekommen hier?!
Gruß Martin


----------



## Sylverpasi (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Hier Martin. Zieh Dir den Thread mal rein. Ich glaub das geht das erste Mal am 04.03.05 um 19 Uhr los.....

Anglerstammtisch


----------



## mahi (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				symphy schrieb:
			
		

> @louis
> 
> wie dennis schon sagte ich habe noch ein paar termine da oben dieses jahr >grins*
> 
> ...


@ Symphy

guckst Du hier meine "Werkzeugkiste"

Klick HIER http://home.arcor.de/sod_zero/angelkiste.jpg


----------



## Hendrik (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Hi Mahi - schöne Idee mit den Rohren an den Seiten!!! Hast Du da noch mehr Fotos von - so etwas baue ich mir auch  :q  :q


----------



## mahi (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Hier sind noch weitere Bilder von meiner "Werkzeugkiste"

http://home.arcor.de/sod_zero/Angelkiste2.JPG
http://home.arcor.de/sod_zero/Angelkiste3.JPG
http://home.arcor.de/sod_zero/Angelkiste4.JPG


Viel spaß beim nachbauen  #q        #h


----------



## haukep (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Hey Leute  :m 

So, nun aber mal mein Bericht von meiner kleinen Einkaufstour zu Moritz nach Kaltenkirchen...

Ich kam leider erst am Sonntag dazu, nach Kaltenkirchen hochzufahren, denn ich habe ja das WE in Hamburg mit Party usw. verbracht, aber dafür habe ich dann am Sonntag richtig zugelangt.

Am Eingang habe ich meinem Bruder einen Einkaufskorb in die Hand gedrückt, der aber bald zu klein werden sollte.

Im ersten gang wanderten in den Korb:

- ein Kampfgurt
- eine Vorfachtasche
- 2 Vorfächer mit Octopussen
- 2 Päckchen Fluo-Schlauch
- 7 Päckchen Gummimaks
- 5 Bleie zu 500, 4 zu 400 und 4 zu 300 Gramm. Dazu noch einige von 200 gr.
- 2 Stabpilker in Leuchtrot und -grün
- ein Holo-Pilker in 300 Gramm
- 3 Päcken nachtleuchtende Octopusse
- diverse Päckchen Octopusse in allen Farben
- ein fertiges Quantum-Sea System

Langsam füllte sich der Korb....

dann in den nächsten Gängen:

- 2 Riesentwister in Japanrot
- ein Riesenpack Drillinge (50 Stück) - sauscharf und rot
- Dieter Eisele Wurmhaken in 9/0
- 3 Päckchen Boom-Abstandhalter in XXL
- Scandic Wirbel
- Dann habe ich noch 1200 Meter Fireline  in 0,32 und gelb und
- eine Shimano Tekota 700  mitgenommen.

Achja, eine Umhängetasche für meinen Bruder habe ich auch noch gekauft...

Alles in allem bin ich dann 344,94 € losgeworden. #d  

So, das war also meine kleine Shoppingtour... Jetzt hab ich aber glaub ich auch fast alles. Als Ruten habe ich übrigens die Rute Sportex Magnus Bt 235 50lbs  fürs Natürköderangeln und die Rute RonThompson Monterra Thunderhead 228 30lbs. 600g WG  fürs Pilken. Dann nehme ich noch meine Sportex Black Arrow mit, falls man auch mal leichter Pilken kann und meine Mitchel Orca Tournament  als Jigrute. Dazu noch eine Shimano Ultegra 10000 XT  und eine Shimano Stradic 5000. Pilker habe ich zwischen 60 und 500 Gramm dabei.

So, jetzt ist mein Tackle für die Liste auf der Startseite auch komplett


----------



## Sylverpasi (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Sauber Hauke! Dann können wir ja bald basteln.........:q


----------



## haukep (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Jo, das denk ich auch, neben mir steht hier eine riiiieeesen Einkaufstüte, aber nun müsste echt alles da sein


----------



## JapanRot (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Oléeeeeeeeeee wir fahr´n zum Fischen auf die Mille...Olé, Olé  ---->
Aussichten bis Mittwochmittag:
Im Ostteil Nordost 8, schwere Sturmböen, im Westteil 9 mit orkanartigen Sturmböen.


----------



## Sylverpasi (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Da ich weiß, dass Maddin den Threat nicht finden wird, werde ich ihn hier mal verlinken!

Martin, das ist nur für Dich........

Für das Geburtstagskind   #6  :m


----------



## haukep (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

O man, bei dem Wind muss man ja  :v  Ne, da fahren wir gar nicht raus, oder?!


----------



## haukep (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@Maik: Als Rolle habe ich noch die 700er Tekota


----------



## Sylverpasi (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Warum die 700ter? War die 800ter nicht mehr da?


----------



## haukep (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ich fand die besser 

Ich habe seit eben die Privatnummer von ParisHilton! Ein Hacker hat ihr handy geknackt und die nummern ins netz gestellt...hat auch was oder...


----------



## Sylverpasi (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Jo in Norge ist sie wieder zu klein für DepSea, aber dennoch eine ausreichende Rolle fürs Riff und nicht so tiefe Norge!!!! Wat willst Du denn mit der Paris? Die ist knabenhaft die Alte! Bäääääähhhhhhh da gibt es noch viel nennenswertere Hasen


----------



## Reppi (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@Haukep/Sylverpasi


> Wat willst Du denn mit der Paris


Die steht auch nicht auf Jungs, die sich mit Zwieback rasieren,, |supergri  |supergri 
Da müssen schon etwas reifere Herren im besten Alter kommen.....


----------



## Sylverpasi (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Wie gut, dass man das nur auf Hauke beziehen kann, denn ich bin ein Mann |muahah: :q:q:q


----------



## haukep (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

 Auch die Nummer von Vin Diesel und Eminem habe ich hier, aber die von Eminem geht nicht, hab ich gerade mal ausprobiert...krass, ich fass das hier voll nicht...


----------



## Sylverpasi (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ach ich vergaß..... Paris steht aber auch nicht auf "ALTE SÄCKE" .......:q:q:q


----------



## haukep (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Wie gut, dass man das nur auf Hauke beziehen kann, denn ich bin ein Mann |muahah: :q:q:q




Guter Witz   :m


----------



## Louis (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Lieber 5x Paris-Dakar als einmal Paris Hilton :m


----------



## Reppi (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Damit ist das Geheimnis unserer "Masseuse" ja wohl gelüftet.... :m 
Aber um mal wieder zum Thema zurück zu kommen....  
Ich habe zuhause ca. 1980 Einzelteile liegen, die ich erst bei erster Windprognose zusammen basteln will.......bin ja sonst gaaar nicht abergläubisch....


----------



## symphy (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@haukep

na da hast ja richtig abgeräumt bei moritz;-))

Ich habe mir auch noch den rest der fehlte bestellt ,so kleinkram halt.

hast für die fireline 1200m 79.00 ausgegeben ???
so stand es im prospekt .

Gruß MArtin 

ach und den floater hast den nicht geholt ??


----------



## Louis (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> Damit ist das Geheimnis unserer "Masseuse" ja wohl gelüftet.... :m
> Aber um mal wieder zum Thema zurück zu kommen....
> Ich habe zuhause ca. 1980 Einzelteile liegen, die ich erst bei erster Windprognose zusammen basteln will.......bin ja sonst gaaar nicht abergläubisch....




wie, Du baust Deine Rollen immer erst vor Ort zusammen??? #c  :m


----------



## haukep (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Hey Martin: Ne, den Floater habe ich dagelassen, auch wenn ich so genau gar nicht weiß wieso...ich muss aber sowieso nochmal hin, will auch noch einen von den blauen Fischeimern von Zebco haben und einen Drahtsetzkescher zum Heringe putzen...

Für die Fireline habe ich 79€ bezahlt und diel letzte Spule 0,32er bekommen, Glück gehabt...

Auch die Tekota mit 119 war einfach unschlagbar günstig!


----------



## Sylverpasi (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Die Tekota800 war auch mit 130€ sehr sehr günstig. Ich hab zwar mit Björn 145€ bezahlt, aber dennoch bin ich mit der Rolle und dem Preis sehr zufrieden!!!! Wenn man mal überlegt, dass die 800ter bei BalticKölln in Heiligenhafen 229€ kostet.......|uhoh:#d


----------



## haukep (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ach, das ist schon ok so, ich denke die reicht völlig aus... 

Schaut mal:


----------



## Sylverpasi (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Das geht da ja richtig ab auf Deiner Skizze....


----------



## haukep (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Joa, aber das ist gut,wenn jetzt ordentlich Sturm ist, dann können die da keine Netze legen,das heißt der Fisch ist da...wenn wir dann einen einigermaßen zivilen Tag haben íst das doch der Hammer...


----------



## haukep (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Achso, eines noch: Wann basteln wir eigentlich?


----------



## Sylverpasi (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ich würde gerne am 06.03. basteln vorher wird das wohl nichts bei mir.....


----------



## haukep (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Joa, von mir aus - ich habe damit kein Problem... Ist ja ein chilliger Sonntag


----------



## Sylverpasi (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Am Fr. ist Stammtisch, am Sa ist Vereinsbrandungsangeln und am So ist basteln angesagt


----------



## haukep (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Im Verein bin ich ja nicht mehr, also gehe ich am Samstag dann privat los


----------



## haukep (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Was´n hier los, jetzt bin ich mal am PC und hier geht so reinb gar nix...


----------



## symphy (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@haukep

mir geht es auch immerso ,wenn ich an der kiste sitze ist auch kein mensch da ;-)))

wenn dann malabends gucke muß ich teilweise bis zu 4 seiten scrollen.

gruß martin


----------



## haukep (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Irgendwie machen wir was falsch...


----------



## haukep (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ich fass das gar nicht, mir brennt hier voll die Knolle und ihr seit alle weg und ich kann mich nichtmal mit jemandem über die Fahrt unterhalten...


----------



## Fairlay (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Moin Hauke

Wir haben es doch bald geschaft Nur noch ein paar Tage und wir sind auf dem Riff


----------



## haukep (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Wieviele sind es denn noch?


----------



## Sylverpasi (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Moin Hauke. Jetzt bist Du ja nicht da..... Es sind noch genau


*23 Tage und 12 Std......*


----------



## symphy (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

3 Wochen und 2 Tage noch ...........


könnte man ja auch sagen ..............................|wavey: 
Gruß Martin


----------



## haukep (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Klaro bin ich da


----------



## JapanRot (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ahhhhh....mein PC zu Hause ist momentan inne´ Fritten.

Muss mir erstmal en neues Netzteil besorgen. Also bin ich nur auf der Arbeit und bei meiner Masseuse online ;-)


----------



## haukep (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Hier hab ich mal drei Leckerbissen:


----------



## Sylverpasi (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Zu Leckerbissen 1: Wer ist denn die seile Gau?
Zu Leckerbissen 2: Wunderschöner Fisch!!!
Zu Leckerbissen 3: Diese verdammten Dickdorschjäger :q


----------



## haukep (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Das ist meine Freundin! Der Fisch ist echt der Hammer! Und das auf dem letzten Foto werden wir sein!


----------



## Sylverpasi (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Zu 1: Niemals. Sei ehrlich wer ist das?
Zu 2: Ich hatte einen und der sieht in echt viel geiler aus!
Zu 3: Wat? Ich will keine Laichdorsche :q


----------



## haukep (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

1. TÖRLICH 
2. Naja, auch so schon ne Schönheit
3. ICH ABER


----------



## Sylverpasi (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

1. Quatsch. Erklärbär!
2. In Orgi viiiiel geiler. Den würd ich mir sogar über den Wurm ziehen, den Burschen!
3. Pssssssssssst ich auch mal einen!


----------



## haukep (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Quatsch. Erklärbär!
> 2. In Orgi viiiiel geiler. Den würd ich mir sogar über den Wurm ziehen, den Burschen!
> 3. Pssssssssssst ich auch mal einen!



1. Ist ne nette junge Dame, mit der ich nen 1-Night-Stand hatte, weiß dem Namen aber nicht mehr, habe sie wieder aussortiert 
2. Ich wusste, dass mit Dir was nicht stimmt...
3. Auch das war mir klar


----------



## symphy (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@dennis 

wollte mal fragen wer den so alles kommt zu dir zu bastel???

Und dich noch bitten mir den link vom stammtisch zu schicken oder noch mal zu linken hier .

War nett bei der schnecke die hat gleich ihre fühler ausgestreckt ............;-)))
Insider!

Gruß Martin|wavey:


----------



## Sylverpasi (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

HIHIHI Digger! War mir doch klar mach mal MSN an, dann such ich Dir den Link....
Es kommen wohl Henne, Du, Björn, Hauke und ich.....


----------



## Sylverpasi (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ich möcht nen Katfisch fangen schaaalalaaaalaalaaaa Ich möcht nen Teufel fangen schaaaalaaalaalaaalaalaaaaaa..... :q:q:q Ich glaub ich dreh durch. Ich bin im Eimer. Ich muss angeln......AAAAAAAHHHHH noch 23 Tage und was noch viel schlimmer ist noch *128 Tage bis Norge!!!!!!!!  * :c  :c  :c


----------



## JapanRot (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Gra Frede hau auch bezahlt...damit sind wir vollständig. Daumen hoch sag ich da nur. Alles super gelaufen.
Ein bisschen Lektüre gefällig ?? Ich habe heute morgen mal ein wenig Bestandsaufnahme meiner gelben Riff Riesenkiste gemacht und alles möglich aufgeschrieben: 
Biddeschön....von Haken & Sprengringen habe ich jetzt mal abgesehen....

1x Dreikant Pilker   rotschwarz   570 gr
1x Dreikant Pilker   rotschwarz   650 gr
1x Dreikant Pilker   rotschwarz   420 gr
1x Dreikant Pilker   rotschwarz   200 gr
1x Dreikant Pilker   chrom        650 gr
1x Dreikant Pilker   chrom        520 gr
1x Dreikant Pilker   chrom        420 gr
1x Dreikant Pilker   chrom        560 gr

1x Jensen Silda       rotgelb     140 gr
2x Jensen Silda       grüngelb    200 gr
1x Gadusen Riffpilker rotgelb     200 gr
5x Gadusen Riffpilker rotgelb     350 gr
2x Solvkroken Calamar             250 gr
1x Akula Pilker      phosp.       300 gr
1x Delta Pilker      phosp./schw. 300 gr
1x Norw. S-Jigger    rot/gelb     210 gr  
1x Gigafish Macrel   blau/schw.   200 gr
1x Penn Edelstahlpilker           550 gr
(Da kommt ein ganzer Köderfisch drübergestülpt !!!)

1X Eisele Pro Select grün         120 gr
1X Eisele Pro Select schwarz      120 gr
1X Eisele Pro Select rotschwarz   120 gr
1X Eisele Pro Select blau         120 gr
1X Eisele Pro Select orangegelb   120 gr
1X Eisele Pro Select schwarz       90 gr
1X Eisele Pro Select orangegelb    90 gr
1X Eisele Pro Select schwarzrot    70 gr

1x Abu Tormentor     pink/gelb    125 gr

Ausserdem diverse Pilker zwischen 50 - 130 Gramm
Diverse Jigsköpfe mit beweglichen Haken (Dorschbomben) zwischen 85-400 Gramm


1x Stabbleib selbstleuchtend 800 Gramm
3x Stabbleib selbstleuchtend 600 Gramm
1x Stabbleib selbstleuchtend 400 Gramm
4x Stabbleib selbstleuchtend 300 Gramm
1x Stabbleib selbstleuchtend 200 Gramm


5x Makk selbstleuchtend 6/0
5x Makk schwarz         6/0
3x Makk rot             6/0
3x Makk rot             8/0
3x Makk rot            10/0
3x Tobiimitation r/w    4/0

1x Oktopus Rig orange   7/0
1x Oktopus Rig grün     7/0

Ohne Ende Gummikrams in allen Größen und Variationen
Verschiedene Dorschfliegen
Diverse Naturködervorfächer
Diverse Dorsch & Köhlervorfächer

5x Abstandshalter (Booms) 25 cm
40x Gigafish Powerwirbel 44kg Tragkraft


----------



## Louis (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@alle

Jungs , wir haben nicht nur die Mille voll, sondern auch die Mille voll! |kopfkrat 
Heute haben wir nämlich in diesen Thread das 1.000ste Posting eingestellt. :m 

Dem Verfasser gebührt ein Sonderpreis auf der Mille. Werd mir was einfallen lassen #6


----------



## haukep (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@Dennis: Zustimm 

@Maik: Schöne Sammlung, so eine Auflistung werde ich die Tage auch mal machen.

Mal so ne Frage: Wie bewahrt ihr eigentlich die Pilker auf? Eimer? Tasche?


----------



## Sylverpasi (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ja das ist der Hauke gewesen mit dem 1.000sten! Schade ich war beim 999sten zur Stelle


----------



## Reppi (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Jungs, ihr seit nicht ganz d..... :q  :q  #6   
Pilger gehören natürlich in die Plano; kann man dann besser alle auf einmal versenken   
Das heutige Wetter ist normal, wenn ich mich überschwenglich über ein festes Angel-Date freue...........darum halte ich hier den Ball flach :q


----------



## haukep (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> Jungs, ihr seit nicht ganz d..... :q  :q  #6
> Pilger gehören natürlich in die Plano; kann man dann besser alle auf einmal versenken




Jaaaaaaaa... Ne, mal im Ernst, was haltet ihr denn von diesen Taschen wo man die Pilker allesamt reinhängen kann?


----------



## Sylverpasi (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Jelle was los? Hast Du keine Foto´s von Deinen Vorfächern? Wir wollen sehen, wie die Profis dort angeln.... löl


----------



## Blauortsand (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@Dennis

da muß ich erstmal wieder ein bisserl basteln die Montagen die ich hier noch zu liegen habe passen mir nicht mehr so recht!


----------



## JapanRot (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

ahhhh...jetzt muss ich mir auch noch ein neues Motherboard kaufen....damit kann man noch nichtmal angeln....so ein scheiss...


----------



## symphy (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

pack es ein am riff geht bestimmt was damit ..........LÖLÖL

Gruß MArtin


----------



## Sylverpasi (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Moin Männers von Flake! :q Ich muss da mal was erzählen.... Ich hab gestern die Schnur von Hemingway erhalten. Klasse Schnur.... rund und weich #6 Ich hab mir ne 1000m Spule bestellt. Es hört sich zwar extrem und übertrieben an, ABER ich konnte ohne Probleme die 25iger 1000 m komplett auf meine Shimano Tekota800 winden!!! Damit hab ich selber nicht gerechnet. Ich dachte so 650 m und dann ist Schluss....Ich hätte zwar auch bei 800 oder 900 m aufhören können, aber der Rest war mir zu schade, denn ich hätte den Rest nicht mehr sinnvoll verwenden können. Höchstens als Backing für meine Fliefi-Rolle..... Wie gesagt, sie ist jetzt randvoll. Find ich persönlich gar nicht so schlimm, denn in Norge wird eh einer auf DepSea gemacht :q


----------



## Louis (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Weiß irgendwer, wo OH-Nemo abgeblieben ist? Er ist der letzte auf der Adressliste und hat sich noch nicht bei mir gemeldet. 

Angelurlaub, oder was? #6 

Ansonsten wäre die Liste komplett und könnte von  mir verschickt werden.

Cu

Louis


----------



## Sylverpasi (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ich hab vor 4 Tagen das letzte mal mit ihm PN. Sonst hab ich ihn jeden Abend on gesehen.......... Schreib ihn lieber noch mal. Er vergisst schnell...... :q


----------



## Louis (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Okay, mach ich....

Dennis, übernimmst Du es, Ihn drei Tage vor Abfahrt nochmal an die Mille-Tour zu erinnern? :q  :q  :m


----------



## Louis (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Jaaaaaaaa... Ne, mal im Ernst, was haltet ihr denn von diesen Taschen wo man die Pilker allesamt reinhängen kann?



Ich mach das so...






und dann einfach die Pilker einhängen. So hast Du sie immer am Mann :m


----------



## Sylverpasi (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Louis schrieb:
			
		

> Okay, mach ich....
> 
> Dennis, übernimmst Du es, Ihn drei Tage vor Abfahrt nochmal an die Mille-Tour zu erinnern? :q  :q  :m



Klar Louis! Er fährt eh bei mir mit. Deswegen muss ich im ständigen Kontakt mit ihm sein. Ich muss ihm auch immer wieder erklären wer ich bin....:q:q:q


----------



## Louis (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Bei Deinem ständig wechselnden Avatar ist das ja auch kein Wunder.... #h


----------



## Sylverpasi (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Louis das war noch lange nicht mein letztes Bild ........ Aber daran kann man mich doch am besten erkennen oder?


----------



## haukep (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@Louis: Das liegt bei ihm aber eher am steigenden Alter 

@Dennis: Was ist denn DepSea?! 

@All: Was ist nun mit euren Aufbewahrungsdingern für Pilker? Was nehmt ihr so?


----------



## Sylverpasi (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Jo Hauke dann ebend DeepSea oder wie schreibst Du das? Ich nehme eine extra Pilkertasche, wo man die Pilker reinhängen kann. Eher ein Pilkerkoffer..... Ich hab ihn nächste Woche. Kann ihn Dir dann zeigen..... Passen 25 Pilker rein. Das beste dabei ist, dass man das Innenleben, wo die Pilker drin hängen, rausnehmen kann und so komplett unter die Dusche stellen kann, um das Salzwasser abzuspühlen.....


----------



## haukep (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

25 ist mir aber zu wenig. Ich würde gerne einen Koffer haben, wo ich alle 45 die ich habe reinhängen kann - nur die Riffpilker gezählt...


----------



## Sylverpasi (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ich hab ja noch mehr als 25 Pilker. Ich hab noch einen anderen normal Koffer. In dieser Taschen kommen nur die Geheimrezeptpilker rein


----------



## haukep (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

mhhh, ich muss mal mit Marci sprechen, vieleicht hat der ne Idee...


----------



## oh-nemo (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Louis schrieb:
			
		

> Weiß irgendwer, wo OH-Nemo abgeblieben ist? Er ist der letzte auf der Adressliste und hat sich noch nicht bei mir gemeldet.
> 
> Angelurlaub, oder was? #6
> 
> ...


Moin Louis #h
Nur mal so ne Frage:Wozu brauchst Du denn die Adresse von mir?
Bekomme ich irgendwas umsonst #6
Ich hab wohl nicht jeden Beitrag in diesem Thread gelesen |kopfkrat
Dennis weiss doch wo ich wohne :m


----------



## symphy (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@haukep
ich verwende einen koffer auf rollen wo man die pilker in so ein gitter einhängen kann , ganz nett gemacht.mit einem einlegeboden drin und zwei kleinteilboxen oben eingelassen zumrausziehen .

habe noch ein kofferfür krempel dabei wo der rest reinkommt rollen vorfachtaschen bleie und zueg was größer ist .

mache morgen malein bild und stell es mal rein hier.

habe umdie 40 pilker von a-z und in allen gewichtsklassen unnd Farben 150-750gr.

makks occis fliegen krebse sowie in fluro als auch in gängigenfarben sind auch dabei und alles was ich jetzt vergesse ;-))

also bis morgen 
@louis wasmeinst den mit deiner liste die du verschicken willst ???!!!!Hääääääää??????????????????????????|bla: 

Gruß Martin


----------



## haukep (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Das klingt ja interessant, da bin ich mal auf Dein Foto gespannt!


----------



## Sylverpasi (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Martin ich hab Dir ne PN geschickt. MSN.....löl Du alter Hasenfüller :q


----------



## symphy (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@dennis
binbei meinem schatzi und habe hier deine ad nicht du füller ;-)
melde mich morgennorman hat wahrscheinlich die seuche drin ober hammer da imbecken .

und er ist in der türkei der gute.

er hat sich ja auch wildfänge geholt und die ohne quarantäne rein gesetzt.

ich habe es seit langem mit wilden gelassen, da ich den selben scheiß schonmitgemacht habe zwar keine seuche aber bakterielle infektionimganzenbecken war vor jahren .

melde mich morgenfrüh gegen mittag bei dir kannst ja mal berichten von unserem bulli was der wieder angestellt hat .
gruß martin gehen jetzt badi badi machen wir beide...............

gruß digger


----------



## Sylverpasi (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Hi Digger. Achsooooo Badi Badi machen heißt das? Lassen wir das...... JO wir schnacken morgen Mittag!!!!


----------



## Sylverpasi (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Maddin my Love..... Was ist denn mit dem 06.03. wegen Basteln bei mir zu Haus unter der lauschigen Decke???? :q


----------



## haukep (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Der 6.3. also, ok, werde mir das gleich mal notieren...


----------



## Sylverpasi (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Gut so Hauke! Nichts vergessen dann. Du brauchst den GAAAANZEN Kleinkram. Das wird lustig....Mal sehen, was die Profi´s Björn und Martin so knüpfen.... löl


----------



## haukep (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ich bringe auch meine Rolle zum bespulen mit und alles mögliche, was man noch so braucht...o man, das wird ein Spaß! Wieviel Uhr denn? Wollen wir uns nicht mittags treffen und erstmal brunchen. Jeder könnte doch was zu essen mitbringen und dann futtern wir erstmal...


----------



## Sylverpasi (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ich muss mal sehen, wie die anderen Zeit haben. Mit Brunchen hört sich gar nicht so schlecht an.... Nur ich glaube, dass die Jungs sowas nicht machen wollen.... Jo Du hast vielleicht gelesen, dass meine 800ter 1000 m 25iger drauf hat. Ich hab den ganzen Km draufbekommen


----------



## symphy (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@pasi 
ich komm bestimmt vorbei ist doch kult das basteln der vorfächer ;-)))
mit brunch weiß ich nicht vieleicht nehm ich noch norman mit , mal sehen .

nachmittags werde ich wohl kommen oder wann hast zeit sag mal ne zeit damit nicht alle schon durch sind wenn der rest erst eintrifft .

@haukep hier die bilder der kiste , meine katze meinte sich da neben zu setzen :q 

Gruß martin

@haukep bilder stellt dennis später rein habe kein bildprogramm mehr drauf


----------



## Sylverpasi (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

So hier mal die Kiste von Martin. 

Zu Bild 1: Kiste.......:q
Zu Bild 2: Maddin Du Sack..... Lebendköder sind auch in DK verboten :q:q:q 
Zu Bild 3: Kiste.......:q


----------



## symphy (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@all

noch etwas leer aber hatte kein bock alles einzuräumen was so da ist .

gruß martin


----------



## haukep (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Cooles Teil, von welcher Firma ist denn das und wo bekommt man sowas?


----------



## Sylverpasi (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Hauke. Das ist ein Werkzeugkoffer aus dem Baumarkt für 20 €........


----------



## haukep (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ernsthaft? Und die Ablage für die Pilker? Ich dachte erst an einen Putzeimer, aber das wäre wohl auch ein bisschen zu viel...


----------



## Sylverpasi (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Nee Hauke, so wie er da steht, kommt er aus dem Baumarkt......


----------



## symphy (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@haukep 

habe ihn so wie dennis´schon sagt genau so aus dem baumarkt bvekommen und ihn gerade wegen den gitter mitgenommen da sich dort sehr gut die pilker rein hängen lassen -.
es gibt aber auch so extra kisten dafür ich denke es sind die die dennis meint aber ich wollte alles in einem haben da kann ich noch den rest mit rein tun und gut ist .
dazu noch eine tasche für vorfächer und weiteren kleinkram und fettich .
gut ist das sie auf róllen ist so brauche ich den ganzen schweren kram nicht über der schulter zu tragen sondern ziehe ihn gemütlich hinter mir her .

die katze gabe es nicht dazu ist meine ;-))

Gruß MArtin

ach und gekauft habe ich ihn in ahrensburg im hagebaumarkt für 20 euronen .
mußt dich mal umsehen in den baumärkten .

@all bei angelsport schirmer gibbet stab pilker von 300-600 gr für 2.00 - 2.50 euro , in silber mit reflex folie.
wer noch nicht genug hat ..............;-))

20 TAGE NOCH ................


----------



## mahi (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Hab´ ich da etwa ´ne Baumarktlawine losgetreten ?|kopfkrat 

So eine Werkzeugkiste ist echtes Geld wert, macht die "Arbeit" an Bord wesentlich leichter und man behält Ordnung und Übersicht.

Viel Spaß beim basteln#6


----------



## haukep (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ich werde nochmal eine Tour durch die Baumärkte machen und dann schaun ma mal...


----------



## Yupii (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@ Martin:
Aus welchem Baumarkt ist denn die Kiste?
Gruss Uwe P.


----------



## Heggi (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Moin Moin Leute,
Ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß, aber laßt noch ein paar Fische übrig, denn im Mai fahre ich auch für 4 Tage zum Gelben Riff. War letztes Jahr auch im Mai dort. War der Hammer 4 Tage auf See und Fische ohne Ende. Wir hatten super Wetter und viel Spaß auf der Artic Janus. Kann es kaum erwarten bis es wieder losgeht. In diesem Sinne viel Spaß und Petrie Heil|wavey: Heggi.


----------



## Sylverpasi (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Yupii schrieb:
			
		

> @ Martin:
> Aus welchem Baumarkt ist denn die Kiste?
> Gruss Uwe P.



Er hatte hier irgendwo geschrieben, dass die Kiste aus einem Baumarkt aus Ahrensburg ist.... |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat


----------



## Sylverpasi (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Heggi schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin Leute,
> Ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß, aber laßt noch ein paar Fische übrig, denn im Mai fahre ich auch für 4 Tage zum Gelben Riff. War letztes Jahr auch im Mai dort. War der Hammer 4 Tage auf See und Fische ohne Ende. Wir hatten super Wetter und viel Spaß auf der Artic Janus. Kann es kaum erwarten bis es wieder losgeht. In diesem Sinne viel Spaß und Petrie Heil|wavey: Heggi.



Jo den einen oder anderen Leng oder Dorsch lassen wir Dir gerne da..... Aber es könnte wenig sein...löl :m . 4 Tage auf See wäre auch was für mich! Hast Du vielleicht noch ein paar Tipps für Vorfächer? Hast Du vielleicht ein paar Foto´s für uns, denn wir brauchen frisches Informationsfutter. Wir sind "HEISS" auf diese Tour....... Meine Frau verbrennt sich zur Zeit regelmäßig die Finger an der Zündschnur  :q:q:q!


----------



## Yupii (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Yupii schrieb:
			
		

> @ Martin:
> Aus welchem Baumarkt ist denn die Kiste?
> Gruss Uwe P.


ich wollte natürlich wissen, ob es Obi, Praktiker, Bahr, Hornbach, usw. ist.
Übrigens viel Spass und ein dickes Petri dort oben und lasst mir auch noch den einen oder anderen Dorsch (Kabeljau) übrig.
Gruss Uwe P.


----------



## Fynn_sh (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				symphy schrieb:
			
		

> ach und gekauft habe ich ihn in ahrensburg im hagebaumarkt für 20 euronen .
> mußt dich mal umsehen in den baumärkten .



Bitte Yupii  :m  #6


----------



## symphy (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@ uwe 

da sylver nicht die ganzen infos hat *grins* sage ich es dir mal den ich habe sie mir ja auch schließlich geholt .

ist aus dem hagebaumarkt . gibt die dort in verschiedenen varianten .
ich hoffe sie sind noch da aber ich habe sie auch schon im wallmarkt gesehen .

Ist ne geile geschichte wie ein reisekoffer zu führen .

Gruß und petri für dich Uwe.

Martin


----------



## symphy (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

finde es echt nett das sich gleich mehrere leute daran beteiligen an mich gerichtete fragen zu beantworten , fühle mich geehrt ;-)))))))))))))))))))))))

 

Ich werde mich rewangieren und euch auch gerne mal weiter helfen wenn ihr nicht am rechner seit , danke.

Martin

ist nicht böse sondern ernsthaft genmeint.................


----------



## Yupii (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

danke für die Info. Mein Schwager will sich einen zulegen. Ich habe eine andere Variante. Ich kann bis zu 90 Pilker ( für die Ostsee) hängend bei meinem Rolli unterbringen. Für das Gelbe Riff werde ich dann den passenden Einsatz anfertigen.
Gruss Uwe P.


----------



## Agalatze (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

oh man jungs, so langsam gehts ja in den endpurt !
bin jetzt schon gespannt wie es so läuft


----------



## Sylverpasi (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Moin Aga. Ich kann nur so viel zu sagen, dass wir BEIDE TAGE spitzen Wetter haben werden.......*hoffhoffhoff* Zum Fisch .....|sagnix Das wird schon......!


----------



## Agalatze (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

na klar habt ihr beide tage gutes wetter !
ich will doch dass ihr spaß habt und einen schönen bericht ins board setzt mit fischen !


----------



## Reppi (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Und wenn nicht, wird es die Tage darauf viiiel bei Ebay zu kaufen geben...  
Aber Quatsch,,,,,,,,ich sehe schon den Ententeich vor mir... :l


----------



## Fairlay (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Moin Männers#h

ich hab da noch mal eine Frage zu Garnelen und Köderfischen. Ich weiss, das wir das mal angesprochen hatten.... irgendwann in diesem Thread, aber ist jetzt für uns alle gesorgt, oder haben wir da noch Abstimmungsbedarf?  Das die Dinger ein paar € kosten ist klar. Ich will nur sicher gehen, das es geklärt ist. Japan vielleicht kannst Du das dann auch in das erste Posting packen Danke


18 Tage


----------



## oh-nemo (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Moin Junx #h
Louis hat eine bitte an Uns,die Adressliste mit den Privaten Adressen nicht zu veröffentlichen.
Ich hab mal hier im Anglerboard an einer "Verlosung" eines Boardpartners
mitgemacht und meine Adresse stand für jeden sichtbar im Thread drin.
Fand ich damals gar nicht lustig.

Gruß Jörg #h


----------



## symphy (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Habe mir kleinkram bei angel domäne bestellt so perlen schläuche kunstköder krebse und garnelen große , nicht nur das 5 von mir bestellte posten nicht mit geschickt worden , die leucht perlen leuchten nicht und die leucht schläuche leuchten auch nicht ,die von mir bestellten farben sind es auch nicht , habe da mal angerufen und mal bescheid gesagt , haben mir aus kullanz alls was falsch war gut geschrieben die vögel.

Ist zwar ganz nett aber ich habe den falschen kram hier ..........
kann ich bestimmt verwenden keine frage aber der sinn der sache ist es nicht ganz geworden.

kein gutes urteil für angel domäne..

Gruß MArtin


----------



## Louis (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Junx #h
> Louis hat eine bitte an Uns,die Adressliste mit den Privaten Adressen nicht zu veröffentlichen.
> Ich hab mal hier im Anglerboard an einer "Verlosung" eines Boardpartners
> mitgemacht und meine Adresse stand für jeden sichtbar im Thread drin.
> ...




Ich wäre auch nicht begeistert davon....

Aber zur Naturköderfrage: 

Wird langsam eng. Wenn das Wetter so bleibt, wirds nix mit den Heringen, die wir vorher noch fangen wollten. Wollen wir bei Steve direkt in Hortshals was ordern? Heringe? Garnelen? etc.?

Gruß


Louis


----------



## symphy (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@louis 

vieleicht keine schlechte idee , kommt nur noch auf die menge und den preis an .
vieleicht kann mike ja mal nachfragen steve weiß dann wenigstens für was für ne fahrt es benötigt wird.

ich sage ja hummer von aldi werden es bringen aber alle lachen mich aus ...........|kopfkrat  |supergri 

ihr werdet schon sehen wer den 30 pfünder auf die planken legt und vor allem womit ..........:g #6 

Gruß MArtin


----------



## Sylverpasi (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Füller Du hast einen Schaden! Ich werd Dir den Hummer mal einfädeln ....... :q


----------



## Fairlay (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Mensch Martin, 
wenn Du Hummer versenken willst, dann pass mal auf, das ich nicht plötzlich an der Angeln hänge <mhhh>


----------



## Sylverpasi (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Jo Martin. Aber warum sollte das nicht mit Hummerstückchen gehen? Das geht bestimmt, aber mir wäre der Hummer zu schade. Den würd ICH lieber essen.......


----------



## Fairlay (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Son Hummer kostet bei Feinkost Albrecht (aldi) immerhin auch noch ca. 8 €.


----------



## Sylverpasi (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Bei unserem A.L.D.I. kostet der Leckerbissen "NUR" 5,-€ ........ Das Teil würd in meinem Topf landen nicht am Haken......


----------



## haukep (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Den würde ich auch lieber essen, soviel ist klar...

Also mit den Heringen wird das wirklich ziemlich eng, da in Kiel scheint noch nix loszusein, allerdings haben die Fischer ihre Netzte schon voll und von denen könnte man ja auch kaufen....

Was nehmen wir denn nun eigentlich alles als Köder?

Heringe!
Makrelen?
Krebse?
Tobse?
Wattis  ?
Hummer  ?
Dennis? 

Sagt mal was dazu...


----------



## JapanRot (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

So Mädels....ich melde mich jetzt hardwaremässig auch mal wieder zurück.
das MB ist eingebaut und die Karre ist frisch formatiert.
Ich bin also wieder im Spiel ;-)

Hab mir heute im Baumarkt auch nen neuen "Werkzeugkoffer" mit Rollen geholt. 
Eine neue Ladung SNX14 HQMA Riffpilker ist heute auch eingetroffen ;-)


----------



## symphy (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

mädels bei mir kosten die dinger 5 euronen und ob ich da nun einen pilker versenke für 5 oder ein hummer , ?

die sind echt klein habe sie ja auch schon auf dem teller gehabt ist nicht viel dran könnte mann locker 3 von essen , echt !

@maik rollen sind voll coll kiste hoch und zieh dich weg ;-))

@fairlay ich binde dir noch ein päckchen knobi dran löl

vieleicht ja doch den rehrücken , mal sehen .

sag mal maik wieviele pilker willst den noch holen manno du kannst ja bald alle an bord versorgen wenn es so weiter geht mit dir ............#6  

Ich habe so 40 und die dürften und sollten für meine 4 ausfahrten reichen , denke ich .

@füller ich erzähle hier ja nicht was du so als köder mitnehmen willst ,ist nur in deinem interesseLÖÖLLLLLLLLL
 und mit den dran machen des hummers kannst du mir mal behilflich ssein als mein adjutant ........
Gruß an alle mädels hier
Maddin


----------



## Fairlay (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Topköder sind Garnelen auf dem Riff! Dann Heringe und/oder Makrelen. Wenn wir die nicht kriegen müssen halt die ersten paar Köhler auf an Board zerhackt und verteilt werden.


----------



## symphy (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

da ich immer nur gepilkt habe an bord und auch erfolge hatt muß ich mich mal auf euch verklassen , ich werde sie aber dennoch zubomben da unten mit blei  #6 

aber mit den leuten die schon mit natur erfolge erziehlt haben wird das schon werden .
stell mal meine vorfächer hier rein wenn pasi sie wieder bearbeiten kann für mich *liebfrag*

wenn du füller hier bist ich schieß mal eben bilder und schicke sie dir im messi komm mal rein gleich wenn das liest .
gruß maddin


----------



## haukep (1. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ihr habe euch ja echt schon ganz gut eingedeckt mit Pilkern  Ich habe aber in den letzten Wóchen auch um die 30 gekauft und das sollte für die 2 Tage reichen... 

Garnelen kriegen wir da oben oder?


----------



## Reppi (1. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Also ich wäre auch dafür Heringe und Garnelen ( wie heißen die da oben; Riecker oder so ähnlich), wenn möglich, da oben zu bestellen.....
Wenn nicht möglich, würde ich in Büsum die Fischer mal nerven ( Heringe).
Meine letzte Lieferung Pilger ist nun seit 2 Wochen unterwegs |kopfkrat , aber Top-Shop Holger will sich kümmern #6


----------



## Fairlay (1. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ich hab da noch mal einen Tip an alle, die etwas Probleme mit Seekrankheit haben.  :v 
Lasst euch vom Arzt mal TTS-Pflaster aufschreiben :m  

Guckst Du hier


----------



## Louis (1. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Irgendwer hat mal gepostet, dass er noch ein paar Hornepieper in der Truhe hat. Ausgepackt und mitgenommen,....die halten sehr gut am Haken und legen auch ne ordentliche Duftspur.

Ansonsten würd ich vorschlagen Garneöen und Heringe frisch und vor Ort zu bestellen. 

Starte hiermit eine:

_"Wer braucht von Steve Köder und welche Umfrage:"_

Louis: 

Garnelen ud Heringe
(Über die Menge können wir uns ja noch unterhalten.)

Gruß

Louis


----------



## Fairlay (1. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

HIER!!! 

Garnelen und Heringe für Bruce und mich bitte!


----------



## Sylverpasi (1. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ich war derjenige, der noch ein paar Hornpieper hat. Die nehm ich mit. Mit Heringen muss ich sehen. Die sind ja pervers, wenn sie aufgetaut sind. Am besten wir zerhaken die ersten Köhler, so wie es Fairlay schon sagte...... Garnelen bekommen wir im Hafen gekauft. Die Jungs, die schon einen Tag vorher da sein sollten, können sie ja besorgen. Gegenüber von der Mille ist die Fischfabrik. Da kann man sie bekommen...... |bla:


----------



## haukep (1. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ich hätte auch gerne Garnelen und Heringe. Wenn möglich wäre ich auch Makrelen nicht abgeneigt. Man könnte die natürlich auch hier kaufen, aber ich denke, da oben sind die bestimmt billiger oder?


----------



## symphy (1. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

ich denke ich nehme auch garnelen und heringe sind wohl die gängigsten köder hier , oder?

lammkotlett und karbonaden habe ja alle sicher auch dabei ..................

ich habe noch gefrorern forellen löllllllll aber die ziehen den hering nicht vom teller!!! die kommen in ofen noch ;-)


gruß maddin


----------



## Sylverpasi (1. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Martin ich hab noch 3 gute Mefo´s die werd ich dann mitnehmen und in Fetzen reissen löl......


----------



## symphy (1. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

pasi nehm lieber das stück speck mit da beißen sie wie wild drauf und die mefo schneiden wir schon kaputt so das sie passt bestimmt ein wahnsinns guter köder , oder ???


;-))))))))))))
gruß maddin


----------



## Sylverpasi (1. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Digger Speck hab ich genug auf den Rippen. Kein Prob, aber jetzt mal ernsthaft WARUM hast Du DEIN Messi nich auf...... :q


----------



## symphy (1. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

die zeit rückt immer näher die koffer werden immer voller alle rüsten sich mit dem nötigen zur schlacht gegen die wellen und die monster dr tiefe.

hoffe es wird gutes wetter bisher hält der winter ja ordentlich drauf , aber wird schon werden bin da optimistisch.

gruß martin|wavey: |wavey: |wavey: |wavey: |wavey: |wavey: |wavey: |wavey: |wavey: |wavey: |wavey: |wavey: |wavey: |wavey: |wavey:


----------



## Hendrik (2. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Moin - wir haben hier ja schon schöne Aufbewahrungsideen  :q  gesehen - habe heute mal meinen Angelkoffer zur Probe gepackt und musste feststellen, dass das Ding aufgrund diverser Pilker und Bleie a... schwer geworden ist  :q

Habe das Teil mal auf eine Personenwaage gestellt - stolze

25 kg - Wer kann über  :q  ??

...und es ist noch eine Hakuma-Bestellung offen  #v 

Gruß,
Hendrik


----------



## symphy (2. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

deswegen ja rollen unter die füsse;-))


ich mußte auch feststellen das ich mit einer kiste gar nicht hinkomme wenn ich alle rollen und vorfachtaschen und jeglichen kram mitnehmen will , habe kein bock das ganze zusammen zu schmeißen so das die rollen zwischen den pilkern rumfliegen und werde wohl eine 2te box mitnehmen in der ich rollen taschen spulen messer handtuch und sonstigen kram mitnehme.|rolleyes 

ja und da wäre ja auch noch der anzug, die stiefel, unteranzug,mützen handschuhe usw .....ich komme wohl nicht um 3 taschen rum vieleicht auch nur 2 und die ruten ja auch noch ,es steht schon mal alles auf einem haufen so das ich da immer mal dran fummeln kann;-)))

@maik das kommen noch ein paar ruten mehr mit denke und will dir aber keine arbeit machen und werde sie so mitnehmen ohne sie ein zu tragen 

auf jeden fall möchte ich ein bild von der manschafft mit den ganzen klamotten haben  

Gruß MArtin


----------



## Bulli (2. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				symphy schrieb:
			
		

> da ich immer nur gepilkt habe an bord und auch erfolge hatt muß ich mich mal auf euch verklassen , ich werde sie aber dennoch zubomben da unten mit blei  #6
> 
> aber mit den leuten die schon mit natur erfolge erziehlt haben wird das schon werden .
> stell mal meine vorfächer hier rein wenn pasi sie wieder bearbeiten kann für mich *liebfrag*
> ...


 

Was ist denn nun mit den Bildern|kopfkrat 


Gruß Björn


----------



## symphy (2. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

von den vprfächern meinst ;-))

dennis ist nicht zu erreichen und der muß sie erst mal kleiner machen ich habe kein bildprogramm drauf .

kommen noch es sei den du kanst sie reinsetzten??
Gruß martin


----------



## Blauortsand (2. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



> 25 kg - Wer kann über  ??



Ich denke ich - habe nur keine Personenwaage!


----------



## Sylverpasi (2. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Hendrik schrieb:
			
		

> Moin - wir haben hier ja schon schöne Aufbewahrungsideen  :q  gesehen - habe heute mal meinen Angelkoffer zur Probe gepackt und musste feststellen, dass das Ding aufgrund diverser Pilker und Bleie a... schwer geworden ist  :q
> 
> Habe das Teil mal auf eine Personenwaage gestellt - stolze
> 
> ...



Du fragst tatsächlich, wer da über kann????? ICH meld mich  :q Ich werd wohl auch noch aussortieren müssen  :m


----------



## Sylverpasi (2. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Blauortsand schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke ich - habe nur keine Personenwaage!



Solange Du Dich nicht dazu zählst, ist alles gut  :m :q.......


----------



## Sylverpasi (2. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				symphy schrieb:
			
		

> von den vprfächern meinst ;-))
> 
> dennis ist nicht zu erreichen und der muß sie erst mal kleiner machen ich habe kein bildprogramm drauf .
> 
> ...



Digger bin ab Mittag wieder on. Kannst sie mir dann schicken. Ich mach das dann schnell  :m .....
Bei Björn bist Du an der falschen Adresse. Er kann ja nicht mal ne CD brennen :q:q:q 
@Burn....Nicht böse sein ist nur ein Scherz...... :m  :m  :m


----------



## Blauortsand (2. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



> Solange Du Dich nicht dazu zählst, ist alles gut  .......



Na warte!!!!


----------



## Sylverpasi (2. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Blauortsand schrieb:
			
		

> Na warte!!!!



Höre ich da ein gewünschtes Duell heraus :q:q:q???? Wir sehen uns spätestens auf der Mille Jelle  #h  :m


----------



## Blauortsand (3. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



> Höre ich da ein gewünschtes Duell heraus ???? Wir sehen uns spätestens auf der Mille Jelle



Ich würde DFir ja wünschen, dass du dort ein ernsthafter "Gegner" wärst! |supergri


----------



## Sylverpasi (3. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Blauortsand schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde DFir ja wünschen, dass du dort ein ernsthafter "Gegner" wärst! |supergri



Ich werde mir große Mühe geben, um Dir ein wohlgesonnener Gegner zu sein, großer Meister....lölöl Ansonsten werde ich staunen und lernen  :m


----------



## Sylverpasi (3. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				JapanRot schrieb:
			
		

> *Die aktuelle Wettervorhersage für den Skagerrak​ *
> 
> *Wetterlage vom 28.02.05, 19.00 GZ:
> Hoch 1037 westlich von Island, etwas abschwächend, langsam südverlagernd. Keil 1030 westlich von Irland, 1025 Hessen, 1020 Österreich, abschwächend, südschwenkend. Tief 1005 südliche Norwegische See, vertiefend, südziehend, morgen früh 998 Jütland. Warmfront 1015 westliche Ostsee ostsüdostschwenkend, morgen früh Ostpolen. Kaltfront 1015 Schottland, 1025 Westirland südostschwenkend, morgen früh Deutsche Nordseeküste. Randtief 1006 östlich der Faröer südziehend, morgen mittag 1001 Mittelengland. Sturmtief 980 Südrussland, nordziehend, morgen früh 976 Nordwestrussland.
> ...



Sehr beruhigend zu wissen, dass das Wetter schlagartig *SUPER*   sein wird, wenn wir da sind  #c  |kopfkrat  |sagnix


----------



## Blauortsand (3. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

http://www.dwd.de/de/WundK/W_aktuell/Seewetter/index.htm

@sylvesterpasta

Gehe auf dem link mal auf die Wind und Seegangskarten da kann man dann sehen wie sich die wellenhöhen über die nächsten Tage verändern!


----------



## Sylverpasi (3. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Jelle sollten wir tatsächlich schlechtes Wetter haben, dann kann Steve doch mit uns und der Mille im Hafen rumgurken. Dort sind fast NIE Wellen....löl


----------



## haukep (3. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ich denke über die 25 Kilo werde ich wohl auch kommen...


----------



## haukep (3. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Digger bin ab Mittag wieder on. Kannst sie mir dann schicken. Ich mach das dann schnell  :m .....
> Bei Björn bist Du an der *flaschen* Adresse. Er kann ja nicht mal ne CD brennen :q:q:q
> @Burn....Nicht böse sein ist nur ein Scherz...... :m  :m  :m




Du machst echt immer so geniale Tippfehler Schatzi   #6


----------



## JapanRot (3. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

ach....wenn zu viel wind ist, slippen wir das böötchen und fahren mit steve zum nächsten Put and Take Forellenpuff ;-)


----------



## Sylverpasi (3. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Du machst echt immer so geniale Tippfehler Schatzi   #6



Wat denn? Ich seh nichts!!!! 

@Louis hast Du zufällig ein Video übers Riff oder ähnlichem? Könnten wir uns doch beim Stammtisch anschauen oder???? #h


----------



## Fairlay (3. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Wir könnten ja Bootnapping machen.....und Steve mit vorgehaltenem Pilker zur Weiterfahrt ans Nordkap zwingen |supergri


----------



## Sylverpasi (3. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Also wenn wir dafür abstimmen Failay, dann muss ICH meiner Frau DAS erklären!!!!! löl


----------



## Fairlay (3. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Wieso ist etwa einer dagegen?


----------



## Reppi (3. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Wir schweifen wieder ab... |supergri
Wat is nu mit der Bestell-Liste für Heringe und Garnelen |kopfkrat 
Ich bin wohl schon am Freitag dort oben, aber erst spät abends.......
Wollen wir denn überhaupt ne Sammelaktion starten - 10 Tonnen Heringe und 2000 Kilo Garnelen ???


----------



## Sylverpasi (3. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Unser Reppi passt ja auf wie ein Schiesshund #6 :q..... Aber hier schreibt ja keiner was interessantes mehr. Find ich sowieso komisch, dass immer nur die selben 7 Leute was schreiben.....Warum bringen sich die anderen nicht mit ein.......???? Find ich schade, denn hier könnte man sich schon gut kennenlernen und liebgewinnen......Vielleicht würde sich dann auch was interessantes daraus entwickeln:k :q:q:q


----------



## Fairlay (3. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> Wir schweifen wieder ab... |supergri


Kaum  :q, wir müssen Steve nur überzeugen, das es kein Umweg ist  
Spass beiseite Reppi etwas abschweifen muss sein, sonst halt ich das nicht mehr durch bis wir endelich oben sind #c 



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> Wat is nu mit der Bestell-Liste für Heringe und Garnelen |kopfkrat
> Ich bin wohl schon am Freitag dort oben, aber erst spät abends.......
> Wollen wir denn überhaupt ne Sammelaktion starten - 10 Tonnen Heringe und 2000 Kilo Garnelen ???


Also wie gesagt, ich schreie hier #h  #6


----------



## Reppi (3. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@Dennis
Liebgewinnen ??    Kennenlernen ???
Ich fahre da hoch um euch und vor allem Jelle in Grund und Boden zu angeln :m  :m    
Nee, nen paar von euch Wahnsinnigen kenn ich ja schon persönlich und der Rest wird spätestens am Samstag abend beim Candlelight-Dinner kennengelernt  
Also ich bleibe am Rohr und wenn sich einer als "Beschaffer" outet schreie ich hier !!
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Fairlay (3. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Find ich schade, denn hier könnte man sich schon gut kennenlernen und liebgewinnen......Vielleicht würde sich dann auch was interessantes daraus entwickeln:k :q:q:q


Dennis..........Du machst mir echt Angst!|muahah:

Ich werd mich auf die andere Boardseite stellen und trotzdem immer panisch über meine Schulter gucken. #t  Man gut, das ich einen einteiligen Floater anhaben werde   |supergri


----------



## Sylverpasi (3. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Fairlay schrieb:
			
		

> Dennis..........Du machst mir echt Angst!|muahah:
> 
> Ich werd mich auf die andere Boardseite stellen und trotzdem immer panisch über meine Schulter gucken. #t  Man gut, das ich einen einteiligen Floater anhaben werde   |supergri



Ich bin ÜÜÜÜBERALL. Denk dran  Und wenn es Dir eiskalt runterläuft, dann war ich das ......lölöl :q:q:q


----------



## Sylverpasi (3. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

So gerade ist meine HaQuMa-Lieferung eingetroffen! Ich bin äußerst erregt! Geile Stabbleie, die da leuchten, wo keine Sonne scheint! Wunderschöne Riff-Pilker und Dorschtaumler! Super Quali und klasse Farben!!!! Ist jetzt das 2. Mal, dass ich dort bestellt habe. Ich werde in Zukunft nur noch bei HaQuMa bestellen. Und teurer als im Laden sind die überhaupt nicht!


----------



## Fairlay (3. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin äußerst erregt! Geile Stabbleie, die da leuchten, wo keine Sonne scheint!


LOL ich brech zusammen!!!|jump:
Wenn ich dran denke, wo die Sonne nicht scheint und dann auch noch Stabbleie!!!|laola:
Da muss ich ja überlegen, ob ich die Boardferkelpolizei verständige


----------



## JapanRot (3. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

jau Dennis. Da hast du recht.Die Riffpilker sind echt einsame spitze und die leuchtenden Stabbleie sind auch auf steinen praktisch unkaputtbar.

habe gestern vom ATS noch en Lieferung bekommen. Unter anderem ein 500 Gramm Edelstahl Stab von Penn mit Riesendrilling. Darüber wird ein kompletter Köhler gezogen. Krasses Teilchen ;-)


----------



## Sylverpasi (3. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@FairPlay! Ich bin mir keiner Schuld bewusst löl :q
@Maike! Was ist denn ein Edelstahl Stab von Penn mit Riesendrilling? Hast Du da mal einen Link oder Foto????


----------



## JapanRot (3. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

na klar:

Der Pilker für die ganz Großen!!!

Tiefsee Edelstahl Stabpilker mit stabil verschweißter extra starker Hakenöse. Durch seine schlanke Form sinkt der Pilker schnell auf den Grund. Bestückt wird der Drilling entweder mit Fischfetzen, bzw. ziehen Sie einen Fischkopf oder gar einen kompletten Köderfisch über den Pilker. Eine sichere Methode auf Großdorsch oder Großleng.

Der Pilker ist mit einem Permasteel Drilling Größe 10/0 und zwei extrastarken Edelstahlsprengringen bestückt.
Länge: 33 cm
Gewicht: ca 550 g


----------



## Sylverpasi (3. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Jo danke Maik! Ich hab so einen ähnlichen....... Ist aber ein bischen dicker......


----------



## symphy (3. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@dennis schmeiß doch mal den link von hakuma auf den markt, wollte da auch noch mal vorbei schauen was da so schönes gibt .


machen wir später mir bildern habe keine zeit jetzt , muß kurz wech ...............;-))


gruß martin


----------



## Sylverpasi (3. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Jo Martin muss jetzt auch noch weg. Bin dann heute später drin..... www.hakuma.de


----------



## symphy (3. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

hakuma also ,hmm
guckst du auch hier > 

http://www.angelsport-schirmer.info/shop/catalog/default.php?cPath=21_77&osCsid=8e2a13e604e7bbcf4853431ba80f0f1d

gruß martin|wavey:

die stabbleie sind ja cool ,hängergefahr deutlich reduziert denke ich wa?


----------



## Hendrik (3. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> So gerade ist meine HaQuMa-Lieferung eingetroffen!


.......sehr schön, hole mir mein Kram morgen ab    die 25 kg Grenze habe ich auch gebrochen, hatte die Naturköderbleie gaaanz vergessen  |supergri


----------



## Bulli (3. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Moin Männers!

Sagt mal wie viele Pilker nehmt ihr so mit?

Und Bleie?



Gruß Björn


----------



## Sylverpasi (3. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ich werde so 25 mitnehmen max. 30 Pilker. Bleie so 20 in verschiedenen Gewichten.....Wenn ich das alles versenke, dann fahr ich nach Hause löl....


----------



## astacus (3. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Hallo Leudde,
ich nehme so ca. 20 Pilker und ca. 20 Bleie ziwschen 200 und 700gr mit. Beifänger, Schlitten, Seitenarme reichen für ca. 40 Montagen. Bei meinen bisherigen Tripps hatte ich so durchschnittlich 5 Total-Hänger. Kann ja aber mal dumm laufen. Als Reserve nehme ich dann noch meine Ostsee-Pilker mit. Mit Kabelbindern bekomme ich die auf Riff-Gewicht.


Grüße
Astacus


----------



## haukep (3. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@Dennis: Guckst Du hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=660705&postcount=1104


----------



## Sylverpasi (4. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Sag mal Hauke, wo ist Dein Prob  ???? Ich weiß schon, dass ich das "L" an die falsche Stelle gesetzt habe. Man man man löl


----------



## Sylverpasi (4. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ich denke, dass ich auch so um die 40 Vorfächer dabei haben werde. 20 für´s Pilken und 20 für die Naturgeschichte...... Weggeschmissen sind sie nicht, denn ich fahre 4 Monate später nach Norge, dann brauch ich mir keine mehr knüpfen.


----------



## Louis (4. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				astacus schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leudde,
> Bei meinen bisherigen Tripps hatte ich so durchschnittlich 5 Total-Hänger. Kann ja aber mal dumm laufen.
> 
> Grüße
> Astacus



erstaunlich, wie cool Du Ausfälle beim Sex unter Einwirkung von bewustseinserweiternden Drogen wegsteckst. Vier bis fünf Hänger, aber kann ja auch mal dumm laufen... :m  :m  |supergri  #6  #h .


----------



## Fairlay (4. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Gut aufgepasst Louis

wir könnten mir diesem Thread die Bordferkelwahl glatt dominieren


----------



## Laggo (4. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Moinsen Männers,

In den Kieler Herings Thread http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=662575#post662575
kommt so laaaangsam Bewegung!!!
Wie siehts aus mit nem kleinen Heringsangeltreffen am nächsten Samstag  #6 
Auch wenn wir noch nichts kriegen sollten, haben wir wenigstens n nettes Vortreffen und können bischen über die Tour plaudern #h 

@Reppi

Um welche zeit willst Du den jetzt eigentlich gen Dänemark starten, ist da schon was raus?

Gruß Laggo


----------



## haukep (4. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@Laggo: Ich denke, da bin ich wohl dabei, ein paar Stunden in Kiel die Peitsche knallen kann nicht schaden, lass uns das aber vorher nochmal beschnacken, wettermäßig und so...

@All
Heute war ich nochmal bei Marci und nun habe ich einen großen Pilkerkoffer #6  Der ist sowas von geil, hat sogar zwei Mulden für Getränkedosen im Deckel eingebracht! #6 Noch ein bisschen Tackle habe ich auch gekauft, man ich kann hier bald selber nen Angelladen aufmachen...

Achja, die Fleecehandschuhe von Scierra habe ich auch gekauft! #6


----------



## Torskfisk (5. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Entschuldigt, wenn ich hier in"euren" Thread so reinplatze, aber da hier auch einige Riffinfizierte sind trau ich mich mal mit ner Frage: Wenn ihr mit Naturköder angelt, benutzt ihr "normale" Haken oder nehmt ihr auch Circle Hook´s? Und wenn welche Größe mit welchen Ködern? 
PS. Im Norwegenforum ist diese Frage wohl untergegangen?!


----------



## Sylverpasi (5. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Moin Torskfisk! Ich z.B. nehme 10/0er Wallerhaken. Mit Circle Hook´s hab ich noch keine Erfahrung, ABER ich habe sie mit dabei. Ich werde morgen neue Vorfächer bauen. 2 Vorfächer werden das erste Mal mit 5/0er (glaub ich?) Circle Hook´s gebaut. Mal sehen, wie es dort klappt. Andere haben schon Erfahrungen. Hoffentlich können sie Dir mehr sagen als ich.....


----------



## haukep (5. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ich kenne Circlehooks nur aus der Verwendung im Norwegenbereich, aber auf dem Riff wird das auf Leng und Lumb sicherlich auch genauso gut gehen, warum auch nicht.

@Dennis: Ich habe für morgen übrigens die neue DVD von Rainer Korn, ist zwar Norge, aber da geht dennoch voll die Luzie... #6#6#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## Torskfisk (5. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Schönen Dank für die prompten Antworten!
Ein bischen beneide ich euch ja, aber wenn ihr das schon lange hinter euch habt, werde ich im August zuschlagen. Bis dahin kann ich doch wohl ca. 20 Berichte von eurer Tour lesen oder? 
Viel Spaß und knaeg & braeg


----------



## Sylverpasi (5. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kenne Circlehooks nur aus der Verwendung im Norwegenbereich, aber auf dem Riff wird das auf Leng und Lumb sicherlich auch genauso gut gehen, warum auch nicht.
> 
> @Dennis: Ich habe für morgen übrigens die neue DVD von Rainer Korn, ist zwar Norge, aber da geht dennoch voll die Luzie... #6#6#6#6#6#6#6



Kenn ich schon in und auswendig den Film. Klasse Teil was? Schau Dir das genau an................


----------



## symphy (5. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@haukep bring mal mit das teil büdde

gruß martin


----------



## Reppi (6. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Also ich wäre nächste Woche bei einer kleinen Heringssession dabei..
@Laggo
Also wenn wir dann Freitag hoch fahren wollen, sollten wir aber so fahren, dass wir eine evtl. Absage noch mitbekommen, oder ?
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Laggo (6. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Da hast Du wohl recht Reppi, aber wenn garnichts geht wird Steve das doch bestimmt schon Donnerstag wissen und Bescheid geben #y 
Zur zeit sieht es da oben noch nicht so rosig aus |uhoh: 






Aber Samstag geht es erstmal den nicht vorhandenen Heringen an den Kragen #6 
Ich bring vorsichtshalber mein Mefogeschirr mit, falls mit den Heringen noch garnichts los ist,können wir dann noch irgendwo Blinker gen Horizont pfeffern :m


----------



## haukep (6. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@Laggo: Im letzten Jahr haben die Fische eigentlich nur nachmittags bis in die Dunkelheit gebissen, da ist mit Mefo nachher nicht viel...

@symphy: Geht nicht, habe den in HH vergessen, muss ich nachreichen... #q


----------



## symphy (6. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@ Füllhalter...........

bin ja mal gespannt aus die pics..............

habet ihr noch viel gemacht , so wie das bei manchen aussah reicht es auch für 6 ausfahrten #6 


der schnee soll mal wech da , und sonne her !

War nett bei dir dennis

gruß Martin


----------



## Sylverpasi (6. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Soooooo hier die Foto´s von unserem Basteltag.......

Bild 1: Henne wollte nichts mit uns zu tun haben und setzte sich auf die Couch!  :m 
Bild 2: Henne interessierte sich weiterhin nicht für uns  :c 
Bild 3: DAS war der OBERHAMMER....Hauke, als Multianfänger, schraubte seine geile TEKOTA700 mal schööön cool verkehrt rum an..... #6  :q  |sagnix 
Bild 4: Der Basteltisch........ Überall Vorfächer ...... |uhoh: 
Bild 5: Alle gaaaaanz fleißig für die Cam  #6 

...kommen noch ein paar Foto´s........


----------



## Sylverpasi (6. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Bild 6: Nee so sehen die beiden nicht nur nach dem 5. Cola/Bac aus. Sie schauen immer so schlau..... :q  :q  :q  :m 
Bild 7: Ich mit meinem ersten Doppelsystem.....  
Bild 8: Alles kunterbunt und ich weiß nicht, was ich jetzt machen soll..... #h


----------



## symphy (6. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

sieht ja aus wie weihnachten alles bunt und voll die schlauen gesichter............

LÖL

Gruß MArtin 
war geil das basteln


----------



## Sylverpasi (6. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Jo fand ich auch geil Füller! War echt lustig mit euch!!!! Aber auf Bild 5 kann man erkennen, dass Du doch glatt Deinen Wurm auf den Haken ziehen wolltest :q:q:q....Schau mal wo die Mundschnur hängt.......#6


----------



## symphy (6. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

manno das sollte doch keiner mitkriegen , jetzt wissen es alle .


ich weiß halt was die besten köder sind obwohl nur in geringen mengen vorhanden sind .......
Gruß martin|wavey:


----------



## Sylverpasi (6. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Jetzt weiß ich Deine Geheimwaffe! DAS Teil stinkt total nach Fisch........ Darauf geht immer was.....:q


----------



## symphy (6. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

wie ein wattwurm ohne haare löl


weißt ja die geruchsnote ist immer wichtig , ist schon gut das ich ihn nicht mit mashinen spray einsprühen tu.

gruß martin#6 |wavey:


----------



## haukep (6. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ihr hab nen Schaden!  #6 Geile Bilder Denise #6


----------



## Bulli (6. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Jo geile Bilder#6 

Wer ist denn der gut aussehende junge Man mit der Brille|kopfkrat :q 


Gruß Björn


----------



## Sylverpasi (6. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				bulli schrieb:
			
		

> Jo geile Bilder#6
> 
> Wer ist denn der gut aussehende junge Man mit der Brille|kopfkrat :q
> 
> ...



Meinst Du den, der auf dem letzten Bild auf der linken Seite sitzt? Du meinst den dicken Mopps da......??? :q  :m


----------



## haukep (6. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Dick? Neeee, kuschelig   #6


----------



## symphy (7. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Mit der köderliste scheint sich ja nicht viel zu tun ,wie wollen wir den das nun machen hat hier irgendjemand schon ne idee oder habe ich da was verpasst ;-)


Gruß Martin|wavey:


----------



## JapanRot (7. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@ symphy: Hmhh...also wenn der Hering noch nicht da ist, müssen wir schauen ob wir fix vor Ort was bekommen. Reker können wir dort bestimmt bekommen. Ein paar Köhler müssen wir schon überlisten.

@aLL: Na dann will ich auch mal ein paar Bilder dazusteuern.

Bild1: Angelkoffer+Floater+extra Pilkerbox    
dazu kommen noch die Ruten  sowie ne tasche für kleidung und filetiereimer & kühlbox

Bild2: Pilker bis 250 Gramm

Bild3: Die Pilker fürs Grobe.... bis 800 Gramm


----------



## Fairlay (7. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ne Martin, hast nix verpasst. Ich warte auch immer noch drauf, das sich irgendwas tut. 
Wenn ich mir angucke, was wir da alles mitschleppen mach ich mich echt Gedanken, das wir nicht absaufen, weil wir überladen sind! :q :q :q LOL


----------



## symphy (7. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

ich sage ja ih möchte unbedingt einbild der manschaft haben mit allem gepäck..........

gruß martin
|wavey:


----------



## haukep (8. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Martin so ein Foto machen wir auch auf jeden...

@all: Ich werde wohl am WE beim Heringsangeln nicht dabei sein können, kann dann ja aber immer nochmal los, ist ja nicht weit...noch geht ja nicht so viel...


----------



## haukep (8. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Achso, @JR: Nette Pilkersammlung, kenne ich irgendwoher  #6


----------



## JapanRot (8. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@Hauke: Ja ?? Woher denn ? *grins*

sagt mal ihr Jungs aus der Nordregion.
Habt ihr auf der Rückfahrt wohl Platz meinen Angelkoffer und meine Ruten mit zu euch zu nehmen ? 
Ich fahre ja mit Fairlay bis nach Wolfsburg. Von dort aus holt mich meine Freundin Montag morgen ab und düst mit mir hoch zum Ferienhäuschen ihrer Eltern (Blekendorf/ nähe Sehlendorfer Strand), wo wir bis Ostermontag Urlaub machen. Die holde Maid hat allerdings nur nen neuen kleinen Citroen C2. Ihre Eltern kommen erst Mitte der Woche dorthin und die könnten Ostermontag meine Angelklamotten wieder mit ins Ruhrgebiet nehmen. Würden die Sachen dann von euch abholen. Iss ja praktisch um die Ecke.

Wer Lust hat: Ich werde in der Woche vor Ostern bestimmt 1-2 mal auf die Forelle von Heikendorf aus zum Dorsche ärgern fahren...wenn ich schonmal da oben bin


----------



## Louis (8. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				symphy schrieb:
			
		

> Mit der köderliste scheint sich ja nicht viel zu tun ,wie wollen wir den das nun machen hat hier irgendjemand schon ne idee oder habe ich da was verpasst ;-)
> 
> 
> Gruß Martin|wavey:



Ich warte ja nur auf konkrete Ansagen. 

Welche Köderart?
Wieviele davon?

Nur mit ich nehm Heringe und Garnelen kann ich nicht soviel anfangen. Also, wenn jeder, der was bestellen will mir ne PN Schickt oder das hier einstellt, dann werd ich mich mit Steve in Verbindung setzten und die Sache klar machen. 

Gruß

Louis


----------



## Sylverpasi (8. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				JapanRot schrieb:
			
		

> @Hauke: Ja ?? Woher denn ? *grins*
> 
> sagt mal ihr Jungs aus der Nordregion.
> Habt ihr auf der Rückfahrt wohl Platz meinen Angelkoffer und meine Ruten mit zu euch zu nehmen ?
> ...




Moin Maiki! Also in meinem Auto ist leider kein Platz. Ich habe 4 Mann im Auto plus meine Angelsachen. Da wird der Pasi voll sein... Sorry...Frag mal Bulli, ob er ne Möglichkeit hat......... :m


----------



## Sylverpasi (8. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@ll Ich hab gerade mal mit Louis geflüstern im Bezug auf die Köder! Wie viele Riesengarnelen braucht man denn so für 2 Tage? 1 Kilo oder 100 Stck? Oder wie oder was....???? |kopfkrat So teuer können die ja gar nicht sein |kopfkrat.


----------



## haukep (8. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

O denk das nicht, ich glaub die Viecher haben auch ganz gute Preise...Ich habe auch shcon überlegt, wieviele Makrelen oder Heringe man denn eigentlich so braucht, ich habe ja aber nichtmal eine Norgeerfahrung, die ich zugrundelegen könnte, also müsst Ihr aus euren Erfahrungen mal ne Schätzung machen...


----------



## Fairlay (8. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Uff, das mit dem Schätzen ist so eine Sache!
Ich tu mir echt schwer! Also 100 Garnelen sollten ganz dicke reichen...aber wieviel genau kann ich auch nicht einschätzen....ich kann ja mal ne Rechnung aufstellen:
2 - 3 Beifänger je eine Garnele, 10 Fehlbisse, 30  gefangen 100 sind also gut
Bei den Heringen so ein Bauchgefühl 15 Stück.
Was meinst ihr zu den Zahlen?


----------



## haukep (8. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Also 15 Heringe halte ich für definitiv zu wenig, da glaub ich never, dass wir damit auskommen, wenn Du im Schnitt 2 pro Montage und ablassen brauchst. Ich würde da mal eher auf 30-40+ tippen...


----------



## Sylverpasi (8. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Vergesst nicht, das wir da oben auch kleine Köhler fangen, die bestens als Köder geeignet sind. Heringe nicht so viele. Höchstens 30 falls was schief geht. Ansonsten zerschneiden wir einen Wolf oder Leng.....


----------



## Louis (8. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Vergesst nicht, das wir da oben auch kleine Köhler fangen, die bestens als Köder geeignet sind. Heringe nicht so viele. Höchstens 30 falls was schief geht. Ansonsten zerschneiden wir einen Wolf oder Leng.....



Also, was Du da oben fangen willst |kopfkrat  Kleine Köhler????


Unter 20 Pfd. geht gar nix :q


----------



## Fairlay (8. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Louis schrieb:
			
		

> Also, was Du da oben fangen willst |kopfkrat  Kleine Köhler????
> 
> 
> Unter 20 Pfd. geht gar nix :q



Louis Du meist pro Beifänger, oder  |kopfkrat  :q 

Ok, also 30 Heringe und 100 Garnelen?


----------



## haukep (8. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ja, das klingt vernünftig...


----------



## JapanRot (8. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

30 Heringe und 100 Garnelen ? Schön vorgelegt Thomas...

die nehme ich bitte auch


----------



## Bulli (8. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Maiki! Also in meinem Auto ist leider kein Platz. Ich habe 4 Mann im Auto plus meine Angelsachen. Da wird der Pasi voll sein... Sorry...Frag mal Bulli, ob er ne Möglichkeit hat......... :m


 

Jo also wenn wir mit Vattis Bus fahren sollte das mit deinen Sachen kein Problem sein,aber das steht noch nicht ganz fest.
Wie ist das Wetter denn im Moment |kopfkrat 
Und was kosten denn nun die Köder|kopfkrat 


Gruß Björn


----------



## Reppi (8. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Also ich habe leider auch keinen Platz im Wagen...........
es sei denn........JR stell mal ein Bild deiner Freundin hier rein; dann vielleicht Laggo raus und Pilger gegen Freundin tauschen :q  :q


----------



## symphy (8. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

ichwürde auch gerne erst wissen was die dinger überhaupt kostenbevor ich viel zahlen muß , ich würde 20 heringe nehmen und 50 garnelen ,will auch noch pilken und nicht nur natur fischen ;-)wär nett von dir louis wenn mal nach preis pro kilo und menge derer im kilo fragen könntest .


was machen wir den wenn steve die hat und wir dann doch nicht fahren , hat er sie umsonst besorgt ............auch blöd!

wird schon und wenn mir die garnelen ausgenen kommen eh die hummer dran #6 

gruß Martin
|wavey:


----------



## Laggo (8. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Wieso willst Du mich rausschmeißen, du wirfst deine Pilkerkiste doch eh wieder über Bord :q  :q  :q 
Dann haben wir doch wieder Platz #6 

Was is nu mit Heringsangeln, wollen wir loslegen?

Falls Samstag nichts gehen sollte würde ich auch so 20 Heringe und 100 Garnelen nehmen, sonst nur die Garnelen!
Kommt aber auch n bischen auf den Preis an #6 

MfG.
Laggo


----------



## Sylverpasi (8. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Jelle müsste doch wissen, was man da so an Ködermasse benötigt. Ich will auch nicht NUR Natur fischen..... Ein paar Heringe und Hornpiepers bring ich mit, aber soviel ist das auch nicht. Die Garnelen sind aber interessant....Wenn die nicht so teuer sind, dann nehm nich noch welche gekocht mit nach Hause :q:q:q


----------



## Fairlay (8. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Bruce und ich sind dann auch mit je 30 Heringen und 100 Garnelen dabei. PM ist raus Louis, danke.


----------



## haukep (8. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Also ich ruf morgen mal in der Metro an, es kann sein, dass ich da problemlos frische heringe besorgen kann, mit den garnelen denke ich aber eher nicht, es sei denn jemand kann mir genau sagen, was das denn für Dinger sind. Ich kann dann auch fragen, was die Fische kosten, werde es dann hier posten.

Kann mir denn noch jemand was über die Garnelen sagen? Wie heißen denn die Dinger?

Dann ruf ich da morgen mal an, könnte die Fische dann am Freitag da abholen...ist zwar ne Fahrt nach HH, aber das kriegen wir schon hin, nehme dann von jedem ein Bier als Entschädigung..


----------



## Reppi (9. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Reker sind "stinknormale Riesengarnelen".....  
Kosten ( glaube ich) in Norge ca. 80 Kronen der Liter........kann also nicht so die Welt sein.
Und ein-zwei mehr braucht man schon, da sie schnell abfallen.


----------



## Louis (9. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				symphy schrieb:
			
		

> was machen wir den wenn steve die hat und wir dann doch nicht fahren , hat er sie umsonst besorgt ............auch blöd!
> 
> 
> gruß Martin
> |wavey:




Beachparty? War da nicht irgendwann die Rede von nem netten Feuerchen am Strand und ner Grilleinlage? Na also, wenns nicht losgeht und Steve Garnelen unt Heringe hat, dann Stöckerlfisch und Scampispießchen.

Ich mach mich heute abend mal schlau bei Steve, Wenn ich die Preise hab, werd ich mich melden, dann kann mir jeder definitiv seine Bestellung aufgeben. Okay?

Heringe aus der Metro? Skeptisch bin, wegen der Frische. Werden schnell weich und fallen dan vom Haken ab.

So, Jungs...arbeiten!

Louis


----------



## Fairlay (9. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Alles klar Louis, danke
Ich hab da auch noch mal einen Vorschlag. Da nicht alle auf der Mille in den Genuss kommen werden, das ihnen die Fische filitiert werden und auch die Plätze fürs Filitieren relativ knapp on Board sind, schlage ich vor das wir gemeinsam zusehen, das keiner von uns am Hafen rumstehen muss um seinen Fang fertig zu machen. Denke zwar das ist unter Boradies fast selbstverständlich, aber noch mal ansprechen schadet sicher nicht.


----------



## Louis (9. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Übrigens....geiles Wetter heute da oben...so sollte es sein....


----------



## Reppi (9. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Wieso filitieren ?? Ich wollte die Jungs ganz mit nehmen....Lampenschirm usw..  
Aber logo das kriegen wir schon schlacht-technisch hin.....


----------



## haukep (9. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Also wenn wir das nicht hinkriegen weiß ich auch nicht mehr...


----------



## Fairlay (9. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ich wollts ja nur gesagt haben |rotwerden


----------



## Louis (9. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Anderer Leute Filets kaputtscheniden....no problem :q Was ich schon beim gaffen nicht schaffe, spätestens beim Filetieren wird dat unbrauchbar :m 

Ne klar, gegenseitiges Aushelfen ist wohl Ehrensache #h


----------



## astacus (9. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Moin,
in Hanstholm konnte man die Fische in einer Fischfabrik abgeben. Die Haben die dann mit einer Baader filitiert. Hat pro Fisch einen Euro gekostet.

Grüße
Astacus


----------



## Fairlay (9. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Astacus wenn die da aber nach Gewicht abrechnen müssen wir ja pro Kopf ca. 100 € pro Ausfahrt berappen


----------



## Sylverpasi (9. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Moin Astacus. Wie ist eigentlich Dein richtiger Name? Ist doch viel besser sich mit Vornamen anzusprechen......

In Hirtshals ist auch ne große Fischfabrik. Hab da letztes Jahr zugesehen, wie sie Fische sauber gemacht haben. Da kann man ja mal nachfragen, ob die das auch machen. Geht ja viel schneller......


----------



## haukep (9. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Hallo Sylverpasi 

Ne, ich filetiere selber, gehört doch zur Gesamtfreude dazu. Und Deine Aalmutter nehm ich Dir auch noch aus


----------



## haukep (9. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

*Astacus Hat Heute übrigens Burzeltag *    #6

Alles Gute Für Dich!! #6#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## Sylverpasi (9. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Sicher filetiere ich meine fische auch selber! Dann versau ich mir meine Filet´s selber......


----------



## haukep (9. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Mit Deinem neuen Marttinii müsste das doch toll gehen #6
Ich leih mir das dann mal


----------



## Sylverpasi (9. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Jo auch von mir *herzlichsten Glückwunsch * unbekannter Astacus :q  :m  #g !!!!!! Lass es krachen heute!!!!!!


----------



## Fairlay (9. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von meiner Seite


----------



## Sylverpasi (9. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Mit Deinem neuen Marttinii müsste das doch toll gehen #6
> Ich leih mir das dann mal




Das wird auch toll gehen. ABER Du bekommst es nicht. Nachher ist es noch im A............ (autsch)


----------



## haukep (9. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Nene, brauch ich mal auch gar nicht, ich habe 2 von denen, aber mit Birkenholzgriff  #6


----------



## Fairlay (9. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Wie soll ich nur die nächsten 9 Tage überleben? :c :c :c Es wird immer schlimmer! Ich schleiche schon den ganzen Tag um meine Angelsachen rum


----------



## Sylverpasi (9. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Und meine Frau ist dermaßen von mir und meinen Angelsachen gernervt. Ich darf manchmal nicht mehr im Bett schlafen......:q So weit ist es schon mit mir..... Ich darf die Wörter "Angeln und Mille" nicht mehr in meinen eigenen 4 Wänden erwähnen.....!!!!!:q


----------



## Louis (9. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Und meine Frau ist dermaßen von mir und meinen Angelsachen gernervt. Ich darf manchmal nicht mehr im Bett schlafen......:q So weit ist es schon mit mir..... Ich darf die Wörter "Angeln und Mille" nicht mehr in meinen eigenen 4 Wänden erwähnen.....!!!!!:q



Deswegen weiss meine noch von nix #6  :m


----------



## Fairlay (9. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Dennis :q 
Da ich immo Single bin ist das nicht so das Prob. aber irgendwie liegen überall Angelsachen rum!  |bla: Sieht schon aus wie nach 3 Tagen Norge meine Hütte Da ich ja im April auch noch nach Norge hochdüse wird das wohl noch etwas länger so bleiben.
Ich hab richtig Angst davor eine mit nach Hause zu nehmen   
Was soll ich der sagen, wenn die Messer, Gaffhaken Filitierhandschuhe usw. in der Wohnung rumliegen sieht.... :q


----------



## astacus (9. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

#h ...Viele Dank für Eure Glückwünsche...#h 

Meine Klarname ist Jurij. Astacus ist der Name meiner kleinen MY.

Die Fabrik hat pro Fisch abgerechnet. 

Grüße
Astacus


----------



## Sylverpasi (9. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Fairlay schrieb:
			
		

> Dennis :q
> Da ich immo Single bin ist das nicht so das Prob. aber irgendwie liegen überall Angelsachen rum!  |bla: Sieht schon aus wie nach 3 Tagen Norge meine Hütte Da ich ja im April auch noch nach Norge hochdüse wird das wohl noch etwas länger so bleiben.
> Ich hab richtig Angst davor eine mit nach Hause zu nehmen
> Was soll ich der sagen, wenn die Messer, Gaffhaken Filitierhandschuhe usw. in der Wohnung rumliegen sieht.... :q



Tja Fair......Was sie wohl sagen wird, wenn sie die lustigen Makk´s sieht? Sooooo laaaang und spitz löl........


----------



## Fairlay (9. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Dennis, Dennis ...zumal die Spitzen der Makks auch noch um Dunkeln leuchten
Wir sollten das jetzt nicht vertiefen, sonst geht der Boardferkel definitiv an uns!  :q :q :q


----------



## Sylverpasi (9. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Fairlay schrieb:
			
		

> Dennis, Dennis ...zumal die Spitzen der Makks auch noch um Dunkeln leuchten
> Wir sollten das jetzt nicht vertiefen, sonst geht der Boardferkel definitiv an uns!  :q :q :q



 :q  :q  :q  Das stimmt. Ich will nicht rumferkeln....Sonst redet keiner mit mir auf der Mille...... |rolleyes ! Aber ich sagte schon mal in einem Posting, dass die Stabbleie besonders gut sind. Aalglatt und die leuchten sogar da, wo keine Sonne scheint  :q  :q  :q  |muahah:  |sagnix


----------



## Fairlay (9. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Sag mal Dennis willste die Fische verführen oder fangen? :q  :q


----------



## Sylverpasi (9. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Mhhhhhh Du wirst es sehen.......In erster Linie aber fangen löl...... Aber mann muss den Fischen schon mal schöne Augen machen, um sie zu reizen!


----------



## Fairlay (9. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Solange Du sie nicht zum Tanzen aufforderst und dich *niemals* mit deinen Stabpilkern von hinten an mich ranschleichst, tu dir keinen Zwang an.  :q


----------



## Sylverpasi (9. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Wat? Wieso *niemals* .... :q . Ich wollte euch eigentlich Nachts mal im Zimmer kurz besuchen, wenn alles dunkel ist, damit ihr auch sehen könnt, wo das Stabblei überall leuchtet  :q  |kopfkrat  :q  Ich wollte euch mal schnell vor Ort in die Materie einführen!


----------



## Fairlay (9. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Dennis Du machst mir echt Angst heute! |scardie: |scardie: |scardie: Ich glaub ich werd den Priest |smash: mit ins Bett nehmen und den Floater anlassen. :q


----------



## Sylverpasi (9. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

HAHAHAHAAAAAHAHA wart´s ab Fair.........Da oben geht´s rund........


----------



## Fairlay (9. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Komm doch|:splat2:
Wir sollten langsam aufhören, sonst machen wir noch die 2000 voll zu diesem Thema
Komisch er zeigt ein ganz anderen Smiley als den, den ich ausgewählt hab


----------



## symphy (9. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir Jurij !!!


Ich möchte nicht von dir dennis in keine materie eingeführt werden :q 

ich glaube ich lege mich mit gaff ins bett , dabei habe ich dich ja auch noch im zimmer , mann das wird was werden.#
#Gruß Martin
|wavey:


----------



## Fairlay (9. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Also wenn ich mir die Namen der Suiten so angucke, könnte man fast meinen die wären vertauscht.:q Martin mein Beileid  Ich stelle mir grade bildlich vor, wie ich in meinem Bett |schlafen liege aus eurem Zimmer die Village People dröhnen|bla:, Dennis schreiend |director: mit dem Stabpilker in der Hand durch den dunklen Flur rennt und versucht eine der anderen (abgeschlossenen) Zimmertüren mit etwas leuchtendem in der Hand zu öffnen. Martin sitzt, die Bettdecke bis zur Nase hochgezogen, zitternd |scardie:, mit einem Gaff gewaffnet im Bett! :q  :q  :q 
|jump:|jump:
Prost #2


----------



## Reppi (9. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Was für ein krankes Pack hier... :q  :q  :q    
Gibt das eigentlich rosa Floating-Anzüge ??? :q 
Also wenn es Samstag auf Heringe gehen soll.......leider ohne mich, ich will, wenn alles klappt live sehen, wie Schalke Meister wird #6  #6 
@Laggo
Fangen darfst Du nichts ; wird verdammt eng im Auto.... |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat


----------



## Laggo (9. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Also das Heringsangeln hat sich glaube ich erledigt :c 


> Hi,so heute war denn der 2. ERFOLGLOSE Versuch! 5 Stunden gesucht und gefischt, mit einem noch schlechteren Ergebnis als beim 1. mal dieses Jahr. Nich EINEN Hering oder etwas anderes. Wesendlich weniger Echos als im Februar. Es ist schlichtweg noch kein Hering in der Förde.
> P.S. Wassertemperatur an der Oberfläche 1°.
> __________________


Ich werde mir dann lieber das Spritgeld sparen,und nen Puffbesuch einplanen ,es sei denn der ist auch noch zugefroren |uhoh: 
Dann muß ich wohl auch Premiere gucken, obwohl ich seit gestern eigentlich geheilt bin #q  #q  #q


----------



## symphy (9. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

***GRÖHL***​Dennis im rosa Floater und mit einem Leuchtblei wild an der Tür zugange.............
ein bild für die Götter.............|good: |muahah: 

Gruß Martin​


----------



## Sylverpasi (10. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ihr seid echt nicht mehr zu retten! Ich hatte ja noch Hoffnung, aber die ist jetzt endgültig futsch! :q:q:q 

@Martin für Dich hab ich kein Stabblei sondern ein Kugelblei als Glückskugel. Und der Hammer dabei ist, dass das Dingen auch leuchtet .......MMUUUAAAHHHHHH :q


----------



## Micky (10. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Er wurde schon mit dem Teil gesehen...


----------



## Louis (10. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

So, Mädelz!

Steve schreibt wegen Hering und Garnelen...

"Hallo Louis.

Ich kann nicht garantiere das ich Heringe habe, mann kann aber gefrohrene Heringe bei Supermarket kaufen.
Garnellen (Rejer) habe ich, 1 Kg. Garnellen (grosse mit Schale) kostet 3 Euro. (20 d.kr.)

Sehen uns bald.

Viele grüsse
Steve
M/S Mille
Hirtshals.

Wieviel Stück Garnelen in einem Kilo versteckt sind, weiß ich nicht. Kommt auf die Sauce an. :q  |supergri 

Ich denke 1kg pro Nase reicht dicke.

Was machen wir mit den Heringen? Entweder es klappt am WE oder wir opfern eben doch die ersten Köhler.

Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## Fairlay (10. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Louis, danke erstmal. Ich denke aber 1 Kilo reicht nicht. Die Dinger sind ziemlich gross. Bei dem Preis werd ich für uns je 2 Kilo nehmen. 
Was die heringe angeht. Ist denn wer schon etwas eher oben, das derjenige mal schnell in der Supermarkt hechten kann?


----------



## symphy (10. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@louis>


Ich nehme dann auch 3Kilogram Garnelen .

Mal sehen vieleicht kann Haukep ja noch welche besorgen ich werde mal bei der metro in Hamburg schauen ,oder wolltest du da schon gucken Haukep???

Ich habe hier sonst noch einen in Hamburg der immer welche da hat weiß auch nicht wie er es macht ich frag mal nach ............

GrußMArtin#h


----------



## Reppi (10. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ich nehme auch 6 Kg Reker....ggf.mit Aijoli-Sauce  
Heringe werde ich dann selber besorgen.
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Sylverpasi (10. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> Er wurde schon mit dem Teil gesehen...



MIIIICKKKYYYY ich hau Dich um!!!!  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q 
Aber das "ROSA" steht mir eigentlich sehr gut oder Männers??????  :q  :q  :q


----------



## symphy (10. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

ich werde wohl meine heringe dann auch selber besorgen müssen ..........


werde noch schreiben 
gruß martin


----------



## Fairlay (10. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Wenn jetzt jeder seine Heringe selbst besorgt, kann dann einer von euch für Bruce und mich welche mitbesorgen? Bei uns im Binnenland ist das meiste etwas teurer.


----------



## astacus (10. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Moin,
ich nehme 2 KG Krustentiere. Heringe besorge ich mir in HH.

Grüße
Astacus


----------



## JapanRot (10. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Hey MR. Louis,

ich hätte auch gerne 3kg Reker.
Vielleicht sollte ich noch nen Eimer Zwiebelmatjes mitbringen ;-)

Boah, wie geil...noch 8 Tage Leudde ! ! ! !
Mein Pilkerkoffer mit Rollen dreht schon auf der Stelle ;-)


----------



## astacus (10. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

"...Boah, wie geil...noch 8 Tage Leudde ! ! ! !.." Jo.

Jungs denkt an Gummis!!

Grüße
Astacus


----------



## Sylverpasi (10. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ich nehm auch 1 Kg Reker für den Eigenbedarf......... Ich muss mal morgen endlich meine ganzen Sachen zusammenpacken........Wetter scheint noch immer nicht besser zu werden!


----------



## Reppi (10. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



> Jungs denkt an Gummis


Wie jetzt.... |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat   
Habe sogar ne Menge von den rosa Teilen :q ; die liefen in Norge gut !


----------



## astacus (10. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

"...Jungs denkt an Gummis!!..."

Zum fixieren der Ausrüstung an Bord. 

Grüße
Astacus


----------



## haukep (10. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@Martin: Also Du kannst das gerne übernehmen, dann muss ich da nicht runterknallen.

Makrelen und Heringe werde ich mir dann auch selber besorgen, von den Krustentieren hätte ich auch gerne 3 Kilogramm.

LG
Hauke


----------



## oh-nemo (10. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Hallo Ihr Hardcoreangler #h
ich muss leider die Tour absagen :c
Meine Frau hat an dem Wochenende eine Fortbildung.
Das Seminar hat natürlich Vorrang, so das ich auf unseren Sohn aufpassen muss/soll.
Wenns denn so sein soll 
Naja ich muss das beste draus machen :m
Also ist jetzt wieder ein Platz frei geworden.
Wenn ein anderer Angler für mich einspringen möchte --bitte.
Vieleicht bekomm ich ja noch meine "Einlage" zurück,wenn ein anderer für mich mitfährt,sonst hab ich halt Pech gehabt.

Ein etwas trauriger nicht gelbes Riffangler #h


----------



## Bulli (10. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Moin Moin

Also von den Krustentieren hätte ich auch gerne 5 Kilogramm.


Gruß Björn


----------



## haukep (10. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ihr Hardcoreangler #h
> ich muss leider die Tour absagen :c
> Meine Frau hat an dem Wochenende eine Fortbildung.
> Das Seminar hat natürlich Vorrang, so das ich auf unseren Sohn aufpassen muss/soll.
> ...




Ach Du Scheiiße....


----------



## Sylverpasi (10. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Jörg das ist aber echt Sch............aaaade! Och mannnnnnnnnn! Aber was sein muss, das muss sein.........


----------



## Laggo (10. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

2 Kg von den feinen Krustentieren für laggo bitte #h 

Mönsch Jörg sone Kagge,dann muß die Buddel Leuchtfeuer ja alleine plätten #2


----------



## symphy (10. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@bulli 

du sollst dir mit den dingern nicht den bauch voll schlagen ............

@haukep du vogel ich muß auch nach hamburg kacheln um zu schauen ,kumpel wird morgen mal schauen was da so geht 

gruß martin


----------



## Fairlay (10. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

SChade Jörg, dann ein anderer mal


----------



## Bulli (10. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				symphy schrieb:
			
		

> @bulli
> 
> du sollst dir mit den dingern nicht den bauch voll schlagen ............
> 
> ...


 

sind ja nicht für mich alleine:q 


Gruß Björn


----------



## Hendrik (10. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Bin mal gespannt was das für Krustenviecher sind  :q  Fängt man denn da gut mit??


----------



## Sylverpasi (10. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Henne ein paar Seiten vorher hat Jelle ein Bild reingestellt mit einem großen Dörschi. Schau mal was der im Magen hat........


----------



## Sylverpasi (10. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Hier Henne. Hab Dir das mal rausgesucht.......Das sind die Dinger.....

Reker


----------



## JapanRot (10. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Hallo Leute. Es ist leider wieder ein Platz freigeworden.
Uns oh-nemo Jörg kann leider nicht mitfahren.
Also...wer hat auf die Schnelle noch einen Mitangler ?


----------



## symphy (11. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@maik

da waren doch noch welche in der warte schleife oder irre ich mich da , war es nicht audiogott oder so???

ich kenne diese reker als krevetten unter garnele verstehe ich da was anderes ,wie auch imer sie schmecken hervoragend habe sie kiloweise in italien gegessen!

Sind echt lecker die dinger , wenn die gemeint sind nehme ich da mal 3 kilo von @LOUIS

gruß martin


----------



## haukep (11. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Sind die Dinger gekocht? Dann nehme ich auch mehr, immer nach dem Motto, eine für den Haken, eine für mich... #6


----------



## haukep (11. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Achso, @Martin  |pftroest:


----------



## Reppi (11. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@Joerch
Shit....dann muß ich den Jungspunden ja alleine ne Trainerstunde geben  
So, auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich mich unbeliebt mache; wann genau würde denn von Steve die Absage erfolgen,,,,...........wir wollen ja schon Freitag im Laufe des Nachmittages hoch und den Weg wollte ich mir dann sparen....
Gruß Uwe


----------



## JapanRot (11. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

bzgl. Warteschleife...da muss ich den Thrad nochmal genau verfolgen. ich meine auch da waren 1-2 Leutchen

Das Skagerrak Wetter:
Wetterlage vom 11.03.05, 07.00 GZ:

Hochdruckbrücke 1038 Grönland, 1032 dicht südwestlich von Irland, 1028 Balkan im Ostteil südschwenkend. Tief 981 Norwegischesee abschwächend, festliegend. Teiltief 985 Südnorwegen vertiefend südostziehend, morgen früh 977 südöstliche Ostsee. Tief 985 Nordwestrussland abschwächend südwestziehend, morgen früh als Trog 990 Raum St. Petersburg. 
Vorhersagen bis heute Mitternacht:

Südwest 6 bis 7, nord- bis nordostdrehend, zunehmend 7 bis 8, schwere Schauerböen, strichweise diesig, See 1 bis 3 Meter. 
Aussichten bis Sonnabendmittag:

Nordost 7 bis 8, abnehmend 6 bis 7. 


LET´s TWIST ;-)


----------



## JapanRot (11. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@Reppi: soweit ich weiss, sagt Steve freitag vormittag-mittag bescheid ob es sich lohnt hochzukommen


----------



## Reppi (11. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Das würde ja passen..........
Dann kann ich ja "in Ruhe" noch die mir fehlenden restlichen 100 Pilger kaufen und loseiern......


----------



## Louis (11. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Wer noch schwere Pilker braucht. Mein Angelhöker in Lübeck hat zur Zeit schweres Gerät zum sensationellen Preis in einer Krabbelkiste. Bsp. 500gr. Sänger Spitzkopf für unter 3 € (bin mit beim Preis fast sicher. Guck aber nochmal nach). 

Gibt auch ne Kiste Hansen fight Mefo-Blinker für 2,49€.

Also...wer noch was braucht....melden!


----------



## haukep (11. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

O man, nettes Wetterchen da oben - urgemütlich!


----------



## symphy (11. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

ich war mal wegen heringe fragen bei so nem höker hier um die ecke , nicht in der metro!

er will 4.70-5.00 euro /kilo haben der spinnt doch voll oder sind die fiecher so teuer ,wenn man bedenkt das einer ca.300gr. wiegt also 3st/kilo>dann sind es bei 20 st 6 kilo wenn ich mich nicht verrechnet habe über den daumen geschmissen woraus mal eben 30 euronen hingehen ,wäre alles nicht so schlimm wenn sicher wär das wir fahren .Ach es ist Aware super dinger groß und frisch ,habe sie gesehen leider schon ausgenommen können aber bestellt werden.

ws kosten die dinger so @louis @dennis@haukep@bulli@fairlay@maik@all???

gruß martin|wavey:


----------



## Louis (11. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Hi, Folks!

Ich hab Steve nochmal angemailt und ihn gebeten, sich wegen der Heinge nochmal schlau zu machen. Ansonsten werd ich nächste Woche in Kiel mal bei nem Fischer anfragen. 

Gruß


Louis

PS: Wie wäre es mit nem Heringsstopp dicht unter Land vor Hirtshals? Da müssten die Dinger doch auch zukriegen sein. Zwei drei Driften und wir hätten ausgesorgt, oddä??? Frischer und billiger gehts wohl nicht... |kopfkrat


----------



## hornhechteutin (11. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Moin Moin ,
das Ihr mir ja schöne Bilder mitbringt von der Tour , damit wir am Stammtisch schön neidisch auf Euch sind . Bin schon auf Euren "Vortrag " gespannt  :q .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Louis (11. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Erst mal muss sie stattfinden, die Tour. Sonst gibbet bloß ein Bild und darauf siehst Du lauter lange Gesichter.

Ich pack vorsorglich mal die Watbüx und die Spinnrute ein....Dänemarks Küste ist lang, und im Wasser stapeln sich die Mefos, hab ich so gehört :m


----------



## symphy (11. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

ne watthose ist vieleicht keine schlechte idee !!!

werde sie auf jeden fall mitnehmen um nicht doff da zu stehen wenn ihr die mefos zieht .........
gruß martin|wavey:


----------



## mahi (11. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Hi zusammen,

wenn ihr Mefos fangen wollt habt ihr es von der Jugendherberge garnicht weit.
Von der Jugendherberge aus seht ihr einen Campingplatz und darüber den Leuchtturm von Hirtshals. Der Strand darunter ist ausgewiesen als guter Meerforellenplatz. Eine andere Stelle ist der Kjul - Strand. Da müsst ihr wieder ein bisschen zurückfahren und Euch Richtung Skagen halten. (597)
Linker Hand liegt der Kjul - Strand.:m

Übrigens: Wen es interessiert, neben dem Leuchtturm liegt das Bunkermuseum, eine Anlage aus dem Westwall den Hitler damals bauen ließ. Ein Bunker ist so erhalten worden wie er vorgefunden wurde und man hat den Eindruck die Soldaten kämen gleich wieder. 
Ist schon beeindruckend zu sehen was da an Bauleistung aufgebracht wurde.|kopfkrat 

Wenn Ihr Wattwürmer braucht gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten:
1. Ihr fahr auf die Hauptstraße Richtung Løkken, direkt in Tornby gibt es eine Shell - Tankstelle, der hat hat oft welche.
2. Gleiche Strecke wie zum Kjul - Strand, aber weiter Richtung Tverstedt,
ca. 500 m hinter der Einmündung zum Kjul - Strand kommt linker Hand ein kleiner Bauernhof, da steht ein Schild Sandorm levend Sandorm.
Das ist Ole, da bekommt ihr auf jeden Fall welche, oftmals hat er auch getrocknete oder tiefgefrorene.

So langsam steigt auch bei mir das Fieber und meine Sachen sind auch schon lange einsatzbereit. Wenn das Wetter so bleibt gehe ich davon aus daß man gute Bedingungen vorfindet, denn die Windstärken sind voll im grünen Bereich.
Gegen die Kälte kann man sich anziehen.
Ich kann leider erst Samstag im Laufe des Tages anreisen sonst hätte ich mich als letzten Mann zur Verfügung gestellt, denn wenn ich hier im Tread blättere, Ihr seid ja doch schon ein illusterer Verein, das gibt bestimmt viel Spaß.#6 #6 #6


----------



## symphy (11. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@mahi,

meinst echt im grünen bereich ???
mit 6-7 windstärke und so .......

Ich werde langsam skeptisch ;-)|kopfkrat 

weißt ob mann da oder heringe bekommen kann???

Gruß Martin|wavey:


----------



## mahi (11. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

abwarten, bis zum Wochenende sind´s noch ein par Tage und das Wetter soll auch besser werden. Steve hat die eine oder andere Tour schon gefahren und der fährt garantiert nicht raus wenn es das Wetter nicht zulässt.
Er hat zwar nur Küstentouren gefahren, denn ihr habt die Ehre den Riffreigen in diesem Jahr zu eröffnen.
Ich weiß, es ist schwer aber Steve sagt immer:  Jeder Tag ist ein neuer Tag und jeden Tag gibt es neues Wetter!


----------



## Laggo (11. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Also wenn ich jetzt auch noch Mefogeschirr mitnehmen soll, dann muß Reppi sich wohl oder übel n Anhänger mitnehmen #6 

@Mahi


> denn die Windstärken sind voll im grünen Bereich.


 |kopfkrat 
Ich denk Steve fährt bis max. 10 m/s raus da liegen wir zur zeit aber hat an der Grenze.
Wenn wir keinen 20ten Mann mehr finden kannste ja Sonntag auf den Kahn mit aufspringen :m


Ups Doppelposting #h


----------



## mahi (11. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

übrigens, wenn Ihr Hering haben wollt, dann seht Euch mal im Hafen um.
Ein bekannter der in Dänemark wohnt und auch hochkommt hat in Århus das Kilo Hering für 6 € bekommen.  Ich selber habe mir einen ganzen Packen Sardienen und auch Oktopusse mitgenommen.  Auf Dorsch werde ich mit Krabben und auch Krabbennachbildungen angeln, daß ist das was er jetzt am meisten frißt.
Wenn ihr in einen Köhlerschwarm geratet hilft alles was blinkt.


----------



## Sylverpasi (11. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Also ich bin ja schon so dermaßen heiß, dass, wenn die Tour ins Wasser fällt, ich 1 oder 2 Monate später auf die Mille gehen werde. Und dann war es für mich das letzte Mal, dass ich es im März versucht habe. Wäre dann die 2. Schlappe im März für mich........


----------



## mahi (11. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Der Wetterbericht kann nur eine etwaige Auskunft über die Verhältnisse sein, denn in den 25 Jahren die ich jetzt schon da hoch fahre habe ich immer wieder festgestellt daß genau die Ecke ihre eigenen Gesetze hat und kein Wetterbericht zugetroffen ist.
Ganz wichtig!  *Ruhe bewahren und hören was Steve sagt*. Ihr könnt Euch den Bericht von Hirtshalshavn ansehen, da seht ihr die aktuellen Werte in m/s und ob steigend oder fallend.


----------



## symphy (12. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Da oben für 6 das Kilo , na dann bin ich ja hier gar nicht so schlecht dran mit 4.70-5.00 . Gut das du das sagst Mahi .Die sardinen hast du die in Folie eingeschweißten geholt oder frische?und selber eingefroren ???
Mal sehen der Kasper hier kann noch Makrelen besorgen meinst du Mahi das da ws geht mit Makrelen oder werden die nicht so genommen ?Und die Kraben die du erwähnst ,meinst die kleinen nee ne , oder doch .Imitationen habe ich auch da sogar traue den aber nicht so über den Weg.........

Diese Reker sind ja fast schon zu schade zum angeln und in solchen Mengen erst  aber was solls der Rest kommt in die Pfanne mit Knoblauch ,legger legger:m 

Ich hoffe das man sich da oben mal kennen lernt bist ja da ,vieleicht kommst ja noch so mit au Tour wenn Bock und Zeit hast .

Gruß Martin


----------



## haukep (12. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

An die Reker mit Knoblauch muss ich auch die ganze Zeit denken... Wer jagt denn die Betsellung für die Viecher raus?

Haben wir jetzt ein klares Köder-Konzept?


----------



## mahi (12. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@Symphy,
es kommt darauf an worauf man angeln will, ich gehe mal davon aus daß die meiste Zeit ja doch gepilkt wird. Steve sagt zum Beispiel auch bestimmte Stellen an wo gute Leng - Chancen bestehen. Die Reijer am Beifänger tun beim Dorsch den Rest. Ich habe die meisten Dorsche auf Beifänger und Reijer gefangen. Wenn Köhler da ist mache ich mir überhaupt keine Sorgen, so schnell kriegst Du Deine Angel garnicht rein und raus wie die einsteigen. Wie gesagt, Ostern 2003 hatten mit 20 Mann an Bord ca. 2 Tonnen Seelachs an Bord. Da bist Du garnicht bis zum Dorsch runtergekommen.
Alles andere ist ausprobieren und Tagesabhängig, dann wird´s  schon werden.

Übrigens das Wetter scheint ganz gut zu werden, die Vorschau bei www.wetter.com
sagt am Freitag leichte Bewölkung, Nachmittags und Nachts Nebel voraus, außerdem ganz moderate Windverhältnisse. Wenn´s  so kommt ist alles in Ordnung, nicht verrückt machen lassen und Steve anrufen bevor Ihr losfahrt.
Alles in allem aber bin ich guten Mutes.
Außerdem haben wir gerade Vollmond und danach sollten die doch eigentlich ganz willig sein.


----------



## Laggo (12. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Wir sind doch total logger   |laola: 

Aber Du hast recht die Windangaben ändern sich ungefähr stündlich jetzt sieht es schon wieder viel besser aus :m 

Was ist den nu mit Sonntag wenn keiner mehr mitkommen sollte,dann bist Du jawohl dabei oder #6


----------



## mahi (12. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@laggo,
wenn sich keiner mehr meldet und die anderen einverstanden sind bin ich dabei.
Letztes Jahr war für mich ein ganz bes(cheidenes) Jahr da ich durch Job und andere Gründe nicht richtig zum angeln gekommen bin. Deshalb bin ich dieses Jahr auch total heiß.


----------



## Sylverpasi (12. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Moin Mahi. Also ich hätte da kein Prob mit!!!! Aber ich dachte, dass Du nach uns fährst  |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat


----------



## Bulli (12. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Moin Jungs 

Sagt mal habt ihr alle einen Schein um in DK angeln zu dürfen|kopfkrat 

brauchen wir da einen|kopfkrat 



Gruß Björn


----------



## mahi (12. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@ Sylverpasi

Klar fahre ich nach Euch, ich bin 14 Tage oben und werde jede Gelegenheit nutzen.

Habe eben mit Steve gesprochen und der meint auch daß sich das Wetter bessert.
Letzten Sonntag hatte er auf einer 8 Stunden Küstentour ca. 600 KG Dorsch an Bord.
Keine all zu großen zwischen 1 und 4 Kilo. Eben an der Küste.



*#h #h So, jetzt etwas ganz wichtiges:#h #h *

An Bord werden keine Tageskarten mehr verkauft !!!

Die Fischereibehörde hat die Verkaufsmodalitäten geändert. Die Skipper sollen jetzt immer bestimmte Kartenkontingente abnehmen. Was er dann nicht verkauft gehört ihm. |kopfkrat 

Deshalb: Ihr könnt Euch Tageskarten unter folgendem Link kaufen und sofort ausdrucken. https://www.fisketegn.dk/fisketegn/common/frontPageShow.jsp

*Es ist wichtig einen gültigen Angelschein zu haben, denn wer bei Kontrollen durch die Fischereikontrolle keinen hat zahlt 400 € Strafe !!! #q *

*siehe auch www.danmark-hochseeangeln.de*

*News*


----------



## wodibo (12. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Geile Stabbleie, die da leuchten, wo keine Sonne scheint!



*Taaaaaaaaaaaaaaatüüüüüüüüüütaaaaaaaaaataaaaaaaaaaaaa* 

Ich liebe Denunzianten die mich auch im Urlaub auf dem Laufenden halten #6 :q


----------



## Sylverpasi (12. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				wodibo schrieb:
			
		

> *Taaaaaaaaaaaaaaatüüüüüüüüüütaaaaaaaaaataaaaaaaaaaaaa*
> 
> Ich liebe Denunzianten die mich auch im Urlaub auf dem Laufenden halten #6 :q



Ohhhhh neeeeee! Verdammt.........Ich sag nie wieder was!  :q  |uhoh:


----------



## Sylverpasi (12. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				mahi schrieb:
			
		

> @ Sylverpasi
> 
> Klar fahre ich nach Euch, ich bin 14 Tage oben und werde jede Gelegenheit nutzen.
> 
> ...



Danke für die Info Mahi! Ich fahr dann am Mo. nach Kiel und hol mir da den Jahresschein.....Ich fahr ja eh öfters nach DK dieses Jahr!


----------



## JapanRot (13. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

So....hier nochmal ein paar Zusammenfassungen für diesen Riff-Geilen Haufen hier:
*
Wer es noch nicht mitbekommen hat: *
Nächste Woche Samstag und Sonntag sind wir, wenn alles gut geht, auf dem gelben Riff und machen die Kisten randvoll. Entweder mit frischem Fisch oder nach alter *"HoneyBall-Art"*  :q  :q  :q  
Wir werden uns den Arsch abfrieren und nasskalt und triefend von der MS Mille kommen. Ausserdem werden wir in der ganzen Zeit seeeehr viel Spaß haben.
Der ein oder andere _schläft im Floater_ während die anderen vor Freude jauchzend ausprobieren _wo ihre Stabbleie so überall Licht ins Dunkle bringen_ 
Dann gibt es jene, die den "Kustenjungs" ne _Trainerstunde_ verpassen wollen,aber selber mit _Hummer_ und dem _Dackel vom Nachbarn_ auf Großfisch-Tour gehen.
Nicht zu vergessen die Heimwerker mit Ihren _Baumarktkisten_ die statt mit dem guten _WD-40_ Rollenpflege zu betreiben, lieber die Pilker einnebeln um den_ Stonies statt paarungswilligen Weibchen_ ,lieber eine warme Auflaufform zeigen wollen.

So Kandidaten 1-20, jetzt müsst Ihr euch entscheiden wo die Reise mit dem Herzblattkutter hingeht   #h  #h  #h 


Und nun noch ein paar wichtige Sachen:
1. Der Japanrot sucht noch jemanden der seinen Angelkoffer und seine Ruten
mit nach Holstein nimmt. @Bulli: Schon abgecheckt ?

2. Vergesst nicht euch einen Angelschein für DK zu besorgen. "Mahi" hat        s   beschrieben wie es geht, habe meinen auch schon ausgedruckt

3. Das Wetter soll besser werden und die Fänge sind momentan sogar auf der Küstentour schon sehr vielversprechend. Das kann ja heiter werden.

4. "Mahi" fährt mit uns am Sonntag mit raus auf´s Riff. oh-nemo Jörg kann leider nicht mitfahren. Kostenmässig müssen wir mal beschnacken ob wir Jörg seine 64 Euro vom Samstag dann auf die restlichen 19 Leute umlegen und Jörg die 42 EUR Anzahlung zurückerstatten. Ich denke das wäre eine faier Lösung

5. Ich beschnack heute Abend mit Thomas "Fairlay" noch ein paar Details am Telefon. Der gute nimmt mich ja von Wolfsburg mit hoch nach Hirtshals.

6. ALLES WIRD GUT !!!!  #6  #6  #6


----------



## Sylverpasi (13. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Jo der Wetterbericht lässt endlich hoffen. Zum WE soll es bei uns und in DK viel besser werden! Ich bin total ausser Rand und Band. Ich werde jetzt gleich meine Koffer packen und die ganze Gerätschaft zusammenstellen...... Man, was bin ich goil auf das Riff.........*sabbertropf* :q


----------



## Bulli (13. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Moin#h 

Japan das mit deinen Sachen geht klar.
Wir nehmen Sie im Bus mit aber Sie bleiben bei Dennis stehen wo du sie denn abholen kannst.
Habe das mit Dennis so abgesprochen.


Gruß Björn


----------



## haukep (13. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Hey Leute!

Das kingt ja mal vielversprechend! Ich bin auch sowas von goooooooooil   

Ich bin hier schon wie wild am sabbern und werf die ganze Zeit meine Pilker aus dem Fenster...ich will endlich da hoch und auch ne Tonne Seelachs und Dorsch fangen.....

@Dennis: Wollen wir uns nochmal solche Styropor-Kisten holen? Soll ich mal anrufen...?!

Und jetzt schreibt schön fleißig, damit wir die 2000 noch voll kriegen bevor wir da hochdüsen...

Leute ich freu mich!!! 

@Mahi: Ich freu mich schon dich kennenzulernen, einen Profi Deines Kalibers an Bord zuhaben ist bestimmt eine sehr gute Sache  #:  #a  :z  :z  :z


----------



## Sylverpasi (13. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@Hauke.....Jo frag Egon mal, ob er noch die großen Kisten hat. Wir wollen nicht die kleinen haben, wo TEXEL drauf steht. Er hat noch andere, die größer sind. Wenn er noch welche hat, dann 2. Ich nehm dann auch eine!


----------



## Fairlay (13. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Ohhhhh neeeeee! Verdammt.........Ich sag nie wieder was!  :q  |uhoh:



Hab ich dich nicht gewarnt?  :q |muahah: :q


----------



## mahi (13. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

In Ordnung, ich bin Sonntag dabei.
Mit dem Profi, das müssen wir dann noch mal genauer klären.
Ich glaube ich bin genau so ein Angler wie du und ich, ausser daß ich vielleicht öfter da oben bin als manch anderer. Aber alle kochen nur mit Wasser.
Wie gesagt, ich habe immer noch den Norweger im Kopf, der uns mit unserem Hi-Tec - Gerät wie dumme Jungs hat aussehen lassen, was die Fänge angeht. Der hat uns mit seiner alten Handleine gezeigt wie man Dorsch fängt.
Deshalb benutze ich auf den Beifängern auch immer Garnelen und das Ergebnis gibt mir Recht.  Alles nur abgeguckt !

Aber nichts desto Trotz,  ich freu´ mich auch schon auf die Tour.
Was die Fotos die ihr machen wollt angeht, wenn ihr am Samstag gut fangt, dann lasst den einen oder anderen Dorsch, Köhler etc. ganz, damit man nicht nur die Truppe sieht sondern auch ein paar Fische. Ich würde mich bereit erklären ein paar schöne Fotos im Hafen vor der Mille oder auch auf der Mille von Euch zu machen. Da kann dann auch die Mannschaft mit drauf, das kommt immer gut.


----------



## Sylverpasi (13. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Schön, dass Du dabei bist Mahi! Das wird hammerlustig!!! Achsoooo ich hab da mal eine Zahl...... Die Personenwaage hat GENAU 28,0 KG angezeigt. Das ist das Gewicht von meinem Angelkoffer mit Bleien und Pilker. Fühlt sich an wie 50 KG. Dabei ist das gar nicht so viel..... |kopfkrat. Morgen werd ich alles zusammenpacken und mich auf das Minimum beschränken.


----------



## Louis (14. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Moinsen! Wo gabs nochmal den Werkzeugkoffer mit Rollen? Hab am WE drei Baumärkte abgeklappert, nix zu machen. 

Rejer werde ich nun bestellen, wie sieht es mit Heringen aus? Soll ich bei Steve nochmal nachfragen, oder bringt jeder so ein bischen als Start mit und wir opfern einfach die ersten Seelachse?

Gruß


Louis


----------



## Sylverpasi (14. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Also ich bin für Seelachs ofpern. Heringe bekommen wir auch geangelt. Aber jeder sollte sich das mitbringen was er hat. Ich bring zur Sicherheit 20 Heringe und ein paar Horni´s mit.


----------



## Louis (14. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

So sieht die Naturköderbestellung aus?

Alles korrekt, fehlt jemand? Für Heringe mangels Bezugsquelle noch keine Sammelbestellung. Ich werd mich bei hiesigen Fischern nochmal schlau machen. Die wollen sich aber für Freitag noch nicht konkret äußern. 

Nr. 	Name	Heringe 	Rejer in kg
1	Fairlay	0	2
2	Bruce	0	2
3	Reppi	0	6
4	JapanRot	0	3
5	Symphy	0	3
6	Laggo	0	2
7	Andre	0	2
8	Louis	0	2
9	Astacus	0	2
10	Sylverpasi 	0	1
11	Hendrik	0	1
12	Bulli		5
13	Haukep		3
			34


Mann, mann...34 kg Proteinträger....das wird ne Nacht :m

Sorry für das blöde Format...die letzte Zahl ist die Mengenangabe in Kg für die Rejer...alles klar?


----------



## Laggo (14. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@louis

Den gibt es beim Hagebaumarkt wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe!
Bei Hornbach gibt es aber auch n feines Teil,ein bischen modifziert gibt der einen Top Gerätekoffer ab #6 
Ich hänge nachher mal n paar Bilder an #h


----------



## Laggo (14. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

So ich war mal schnell im Keller, hier sind die Bilder #h


----------



## Laggo (14. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

und eins noch


----------



## Fairlay (14. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Jepp, sieht gut aus Louis #6
Laggo, den Koffer find ich gar nicht schlecht, was kostet denn das Teil? Was ich vergessen hab, kann ich da unten auch grosse Stab und Bergmann Pilker einhängen, oder ist der nicht hoch genug dafür? |kopfkrat 
Bald ist es soweit #:


----------



## Laggo (14. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ich glaub das waren 30 Euronen, für die beiden Pilkerhalterungen hab ich Va Rundstahl genommen damit kein Rost auf die Drillinge übergreifen kann #6

Also die 500 gr von Hakuma passen rein,ich kann aber nachher nochmal messen!


----------



## haukep (14. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Manmanman ihr seid ja richtige "Tim Taylors" ( schreibt man den Knaben so.???) Naja, Heimwerker halt 

Heringe werde ich am Freitag morgen in Plön auf dem Wochenmarkt holen, ebenso wie Makrelen, die ich wohl auch noch mitnehmen werden - mal sehen.

Ansonsten, wie besprochen: Ich denke es wird kein Problem, da ein paar zu fangen und die dann an den Haken zu basteln, oder eben die Seelachse...

So long #6


----------



## Fairlay (14. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ich hab das mit einem Eimer und 3 Kisten gelöst, die ich nach Bedarf mitnehme 1. Naturköder, 2. Gummi, 3. Alles vom Land aus. Dazu hab ich noch eine Vorfachtasche. Ich schau mal das ich heute Abend ein paar Fotos schiesse.


----------



## Sylverpasi (14. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Sagt mal........Wie heißt das Zeugs aus der Apotheke, was die Profi´s zum angeln nehmen? Ist so ein Schlauch, wo die Matsche reinstopfen! WIIIIIICCCHHHTTTIIIGGGGGG!!!!!!!!  :q  :q  :q


----------



## symphy (14. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO,

wegen den angelscheinen !!!!!!!!


ich habe keine karte mit der ich es zahlen kann !

Habe eben mit marci gesprochn ,er hat auch keine er sagt das es die da an größeren tanken zu kaufen gibt!!!

Vieleicht sollte man steve mal fragen ob er nicht die menge die benötigt wird besorgen kann.

Haben ja sicher nicht alle hier ne master oder visa oder so es sei den maik druckt  die dinger für alle und kriegt kohle wiedr was ich ihm aber nicht zumuten möchte und will!

MAIK was meinst du dazu???MAHI???

Grúß Martin


----------



## Torskfisk (14. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

So Jungs!
Nun wollen wir mal langsam das Verabschieden anfangen. Viel Glück und Spaß, aber den braucht man euch ja wohl nicht wünschen wenn man eure Postings so liest. Ich denk nur an den Pinken Floater und die Stabbleie. Ich hoffe nur für euch das auch wirklich das Wetter mitspielt. Guckst du hier:http://www.dwd.de/de/WundK/W_aktuell/Seewetter/NOsee/Mittelfristvorhersage.htm
Sonnaben 5 - 6 aus N - NW hört sich erstmal s....e an oder ? Aber vielleicht dreht er ja noch und wird ein bischen schwächer. In diesem Sinne , leichte Drift, keine Dünung viel Fisch und abends wieder heil an Land kommen.
Knaek & braek


----------



## Sylverpasi (14. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Sagt mal........Wie heißt das Zeugs aus der Apotheke, was die Profi´s zum angeln nehmen? Ist so ein Schlauch, wo die Matsche reinstopfen! WIIIIIICCCHHHTTTIIIGGGGGG!!!!!!!!  :q  :q  :q




Ich brauch noch schnell ne Antwort Männers!!!!!!!  :m


----------



## Louis (14. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Fingelinge, Schlauchverbände, Gazesäckchen


----------



## Louis (14. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Wende Dich am besten an eine Arzthelferin oder Krankenschwester Deines Vertrauens und Frage Sie, ob nicht die ein oder andere Probepackung zu organiseren sei. 

Naja, so ein paar alte Diskobekanntschaften wird doch geben, oder? 

Zur Not hab ich auch noch zwei/drei Schläuche, wenn ich sie finde...meld mich morgen bei Dir, okay?

Louis


----------



## Sylverpasi (14. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Jo aber weißt Du auch welche ich meine? Die heissen Sugifix oder so? Hier im AB war ein Thema nur über das Zeug. Ich kann den Beitrag nicht mehr finden...... Verdammt. Ich muss das Zeug haben........ :q


----------



## Fairlay (14. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

So Männers,

der Wettergott scheint ein einsehen zu haben...im Moment ist die Vorhersage fürs Wochenende 4 - 5 Bft. mit abnehmender Tendez. Also mehr als im grünen Bereich.  :m 

Quelle: Wetter.com 

Hier mal die Windstärkentabelle


----------



## Sylverpasi (14. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Rosig Rosig! Hauptsache ist, dass wir unter 10 m/s haben!!!! Sonst ein Satz mit *X*


----------



## Louis (14. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@pasi...


wo bleiben die bilder von der gefesselten holden???? #h


----------



## Sylverpasi (14. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Jo Louis meinst Du das hier......Wenn ja, dann heißt dass Schlauchzeugs nicht SUGFIX! Das ist ja reines Bondage für Wahnsinnige, ABER wenn ich mir das genau betrachte, dann sollte FairlayThomas das für mich mitnehmen, sonst werde ich meine Stabbleie mit ihm testen  :q  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Fairlay (14. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ey Gringo, ##

dieses Boot ist zu klein für uns zwei wenn Du deinen Stabpilker ziehst, dann |smash:
Ich hab mir zwei Futterkörbe von Balzer gekauft. Sehen ganz gut aus die Dinger #6


----------



## Sylverpasi (14. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Fairlay schrieb:
			
		

> Ey Gringo, ##
> 
> dieses Boot ist zu klein für uns zwei wenn Du deinen Stabpilker ziehst, dann |smash:
> Ich hab mir zwei Futterkörbe von Balzer gekauft. Sehen ganz gut aus die Dinger #6



Na wenn Du Deine Spiralen (Futterkörbe) einsetzen willst, dann lass ich das Stabblei stecken. Du hast ja gewonnen Fair.........! :m  :q


----------



## Fairlay (14. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Es hätte aber auch Vorteile, jetzt dich damit bei Seegang mal hin :q


----------



## Sylverpasi (14. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ich werd aus Deinem Satz im Moment gar nicht schlau  |kopfkrat . Fehlt da ein Wort oder wie was warum  :q  #h


----------



## mahi (14. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

*Angelscheine.*


*Die Angelscheine könnt Ihr direkt über das Internet runterladen.*

*Guckt mal auf meiner HP unter Links, Angelscheine,*
*da könnt Ihr die direkt runterladen.*
*Steve kauft keine, da er ein ganzes Kontingent nehmen muß und wenn er die nicht verkauften nicht mehr Gutgeschrieben bekommt bleibt er drauf sitzen.*


*Da ist noch Klärungsbedarf zwischen den Parteien.*


*Meine Kiste:  Klein aber 32 KG mit allen Pilkern*


----------



## symphy (14. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@mahi


auf der seite die du als erstes verlinkt hast kann man NUR MIT KARTE ZAHLEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

was machen den die leute die keine master oder visa mal eben parat haben ,weißt du ob es stimmt das man die dort oben an der tankstelle kaufen kann???sagte mein verkäufer hier in hamburg.

Bin gerne für vorschläge offen 
was macht den der bulli und der henne wo kriegt ihr den eure lappen her fahrt ihr nach kiel hoch ??

sag mal becheid wenn dem so ist könnt mir dann gleich einen mitbringen .................#6 

Gruß Martin


----------



## Fairlay (14. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Gott bin ich doof....Dennis ich mein doch setzt dich ! LOL


----------



## Hendrik (14. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Moin Dennis - das Zeug heißt SURGIFIX , offiziell ist das ein Verbandsschlauch und gibt es incl. "Füllrohr" in der Apotheke. Alternativ würde auch ein Zwiebelsäckchen gehen  :m


----------



## Yupii (14. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Hendrik schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Dennis - das Zeug heißt SURGIFIX , offiziell ist das ein Verbandsschlauch und gibt es incl. "Füllrohr" in der Apotheke. Alternativ würde auch ein Zwiebelsäckchen gehen :m



.....oder die Knoblauchsäcke.
Gruss Uwe P.


----------



## symphy (14. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

muß ein perso vorgelegt werden beim kauf von den scheinen für dk? oder geht es auch so ,weiß hier orgendjemand da bescheid ,ich hatte ehrlich gesagt noch nie ienen geholt für da oben,hatte immer nur meinen deutschen mit und gut .

martin


----------



## mahi (14. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Angelscheine !
Habe gerade noch mal mit Steve gesprochen.
Folgendes:
Daß da nur mit Kreditkarte gezahlt werden kann habe ich nicht beachtet.#c 

Alle die keine gültigen Angelscheine haben bitte Name und Adresse per e - mail an das Touristbüro

turistbureau@hirtshals-tourist.dk

schicken.

Am besten eine Sammelliste anfertigen.

Wann fahrt Ihr los, wenn Ihr Freitag erst nach 17.00 in Hirtshals ankommt will Steve die Angelscheine im Turistbüro abholen und den Preis vorstrecken.

Dann bitte eine weitere e -mail an Steve schicken damit er bescheid weiß ob er sie holen soll oder nicht.

mil.le@tdcadsl.dk


Oder Ihr schickt die Sammelliste an mich und ich setze mich mit dem Turistbüro auseinander, ich kenne die da alle.

max.hilber@netcologne.de

Ihr müsst nur sagen ob Ihr 2 Tageskarten wollt ( a´ 30 DKK)  oder eine Wochenkarte  ( 90 DKK )


----------



## Fairlay (14. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

So, hier also meine Sachen.
Das erste Bild zeigt meinen Pilkereimer mit der Sitzauflage als Deckel. Das zweite Bild zeigt die beiden Eimer von oben. Bild 3 meinen Gerätekoffer.


----------



## haukep (14. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Sieht doch nett aus


----------



## Sylverpasi (14. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Fairlay schrieb:
			
		

> Gott bin ich doof....Dennis ich mein doch setzt dich ! LOL




Aaaah ja jetzt hab ich´s begriffen!!!! Mmmhhhhh neee ich setz mich da nirgendwo hin, wenn Du in meiner Nähe bist  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Sylverpasi (14. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Hendrik schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Dennis - das Zeug heißt SURGIFIX , offiziell ist das ein Verbandsschlauch und gibt es incl. "Füllrohr" in der Apotheke. Alternativ würde auch ein Zwiebelsäckchen gehen  :m




Year Henne! Du hast ja richtig Ahnung.....Weißt Du auch, was das kostet. Ich würde das sonst holen......


----------



## haukep (14. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Leute, ich habe Bock auf Seelachs und Dorsch in *MEEEEEEENNNNGGGGEEEEENNNN *   

#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## Sylverpasi (14. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Leute, ich habe Bock auf Seelachs und Dorsch in *MEEEEEEENNNNGGGGEEEEENNNN *
> 
> #6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6




Wenn Du schon so loslegst, dann wird das meistens nichts. Ich und andere sprechen da aus Erfahrung, aber mach ruhig weiter so! Denn dann bleibt mehr für uns.......löl


----------



## haukep (14. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Mal nicht so pessimistisch mein "Kleiner"  #6

Achso, mal ne andere Frage: Nimmt eigentlich jemand ne Videokamera mit?


----------



## Sylverpasi (14. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Mal nicht so pessimistisch mein "Kleiner"  #6
> 
> Achso, mal ne andere Frage: Nimmt eigentlich jemand ne Videokamera mit?



In meiner Digi ist eine Videocam mit drin, wie bei allen wohl auch. Aber so ne richtige Videocam wäre ja echt was feines!!! ALLSOOOO wer bringt eine mit..... |kopfkrat  #h


----------



## haukep (14. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Dann verticken wir das auch bei Ebay...


----------



## symphy (15. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

das ist doch mal ne ansage mahi !!!SUPER#6 


Man noch 3 tage dann geht es los juhuuu.
@hirse hoffe dein auto macht das alles gut mit und wir werden schnell da sein ,wollen wir noch in der nacht in die herbergen oder direkt aufs schiff rauf ?

muß mir noch fres zeug holen morgen damit ich nicht verhunger auf der tour , einige sind ja so plietsch und nehmen sich ein camping kocher mit ,ne#6 

habe jetzt zwei taschen draus gemacht und die kühlbox geschichte werde wohl auch styro box nehmen jedenfalls mit vieleicht fängt ja jemand mehr der kann sie dann haben zum transport wenn ich sie nicht selber brauchen werde ne frage des glücks und des könnens denke ich .

überlege noch hin und her zwischen meiner kühlbox und dem styro teil die wiegt ja nichts wenn sie leer ist lölöl 

nehmt ihr termo stiefel mit oder gummi oder turnschuh oder was.vorsichtshalber werde ich meine winter stiefel einpacken denke ich ist mir lieber als zu frieren .

so noch 3 mal schlafen dann geht los , mal schnell ins bett jetzt damit es nur noch 2 werden LACHHHHHHH

@mahi ist super das du einspringst am so ;-)

Martin


----------



## Onkel Petrus (15. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Da bin ich leider im Urlaub. Tja, viel Spass


----------



## Reppi (15. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Also ich habe mir im Oktober ne Jahreskarte geholt; wie zählt die eigentlich |kopfkrat --------kalendermäßig,l oder bis Ende September......... |kopfkrat 

@Laggo
Nimm mal nicht so viel Gerödel mit ; habe gestern die letzte Sitzreihe ausgebaut und es wird trotzdem verdammt eng.......
Auf der Rückfahrt muß Du dich dann entscheiden......dein Fisch, oder Du, wer will mit zurück :q  :q


----------



## Laggo (15. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@Reppi

Dann nimm Du mal den Fisch mit, ich bleib da oben und heuer als Bootsmann auf der Mille an #6  #6  #6 
Außerdem haben wir doch auf der Rückfahrt eine Pilkerbox weniger dabei, wenn Du verstehst was ich meine |muahah:


----------



## Reppi (15. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



> Außerdem haben wir doch auf der Rückfahrt eine Pilkerbox weniger dabei


  :r  :r  :r  :r  :r  :r 
Aber ich habe Dich ja als 1,40 m großen, 40 kg "schweren" Kerl in Erinnerung...
Notfalls kommst Du in die Fischkiste :q


----------



## Sylverpasi (15. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Hauke hast Du schon angerufen bei Egon????


----------



## Sylverpasi (15. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

*Aaachtung Aaachtung! Hier ist eine Durchsage!!!!*

Hab mit Louis tele. Er kann leider nichts ins Net....Ich soll euch ausrichten, dass er mit Steve gesprochen hat! Steve möchte nicht, dass einige von uns auf dem Boot übernachten oder verweilen  :q . Weiterhin sprach Louis Steve an, dass wir 34 kg Garnelen brauchen. Daraufhin bekamm Steve das kugeln  :q  :q  :q . Er meinte, dass das viel zu viel ist. Für beide Tage benötigen wir wohl mit 20 Mann 5,6,7 Kg. Er bringt auf jeden Fall für uns 20 Mann ausreichend Garnelen mit. Wir müssten uns dann die Garnelen untereinander aufteilen. Das sollte ja kein Prob werden oder? Wenn noch jemand nach der Tour welche haben will für zu Hause, dann kann er bei ihm noch welche kaufen. Er hat wohl noch 120 kg Garnelen in der Truhe 

! Steve wird zwischen 3:00 Uhr und 4:00 Uhr morgens dort aufschlagen, um den Diesel warm zu machen........ Wir hätten die Möglichkeit unseren Fisch bei ihm einzufrieren. Kosten würde das dann 75 DKR für´s WE. Kann man sich ja auch teilen! Ich werde wohl schon einmal einfrieren bei ihm........

 Das alte Heringsthema! Sieht wohl schlecht aus mit Hering dort oben und bei uns. Also sollte sich jeder selbst was mitbringen, wenn er möchte. OOOODER Steve gibt uns die Möglichkeit, 1 oder 2 Stop´s zu machen, um kleine Köhler oder Pollack´s zu fangen. Das ist der ultimative Köder dort.......! So bei Fragen, die ich beantworten kann, immer her damit


----------



## sunny (15. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich habe mir im Oktober ne Jahreskarte geholt; wie zählt die eigentlich |kopfkrat --------kalendermäßig,l oder bis Ende September......... |kopfkrat



Kalendermäßig, Beispiel: am 15.10.04 gekauft, gültig bis 14.10.05

sunny #h


----------



## Sylverpasi (15. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@Reppimann.... Habe hier auch mal gefragt....... #h


----------



## haukep (15. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

*Also, ich kann die weißen Styroporkisten besorgen und die kosten nix. Wer will denn alles eine haben?????*


----------



## Sylverpasi (15. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Also, ich kann die weißen Styroporkisten besorgen und die kosten nix. Wer will denn alles eine haben??????



Hauke ich brauche 2! Ist das ok???? Mach mal ICQ an Digger!


----------



## haukep (15. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ja, sind schonmal 4 die ich besorge....

Noch jemand?


----------



## haukep (15. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Mal ne andere Frage: Wer von euch muss Mo. alles arbeiten?`Ich muss nämlich um 9 im Büro sein...


----------



## Fairlay (15. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ich muss Montag auch ran, konnte es aber bis 10:00 Uhr rauszögern


----------



## Reppi (15. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Hauke, was machst Du denn nu, wenn alle 2 Kisten bei Dir bestellen.......nimmst Du sie dann in deinem Schwertransporter mit nach oben  :q  :q  :q  #6 
Ich habe noch meine Norge-Kisten; da werde ich meine Angelklamotten reinpacken, dann habe ich oben gleich den richtigen Geruch in der Nase :q 
Das mit den Rekern sollte wohl klar gehen; ab 04:00 morgens werden wir ein Bingo veranstalten :q


----------



## haukep (15. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Bingo ist gut..
Neee, die wandern alle bei Bulli in den Bus. Der weiß aber noch gar nix von seinem Glück - hoffe das geht klar?! @Björn...?


----------



## Sylverpasi (15. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Naja soooo viele wird Egon wohl auch nicht rausrücken.....Wir werden sehen... #6


----------



## haukep (15. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Wetten ich kriege so viele wie ich will   Beziehungen mein lieber Dennis  Beziehungen...#6


----------



## mahi (15. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Hallo zusammen,

letzte Chance für die die noch keinen Angelschein haben.

Ich habe eben mit dem Touristbüro besprochen, ich brauche bis Mittwoch Abend alle Namen und Anschriften derer, die einen Angelschein ( 2 Tageskarten ) haben wollen.

Steve wird sie dann abholen und wenn Ihr dann zum Schiff kommt liegen sie auch vor.

Gruß
Max


----------



## haukep (15. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@Mahi:

Den Angelschein druck ich mir aus,hab zum Glück ne VISA....Ich habe aber mal eine Bitte an Dich: Könntest Du vieleicht mal ein Bild Deiner Vorfächer reinstellen? Ich meine, ok, Norgevorfächer haben wir jetzt ohne Ende,aber mich würde interessieren, wie Du da oben so fischt...


----------



## Reppi (15. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@Mahi
Ich kläre das gleich mit meinen beiden Mitfahrern und melde dann morgen früh Bedarf.......
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Laggo (15. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Der Reppi macht hier mal eben ganz nebenbei seine 1000 Beiträge voll |znaika: 

 |schild-g  zum 1000ten Posting #6 

@mahi 
Kannst Du auch n Jahresschein organisieren, oder gehen nur die Tageskarten?
Ich werde dieses Jahr wohl noch öfter irgendwo in DK zum angel fahren.

@Reppi

Können wir uns nicht Freitag Nachmittag noch Scheine am Grenzübergang besorgen, oder wie sind da die Öffnungszeiten??


----------



## mahi (15. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Nach Gesprächen mit dem Touristbüro wird Landesweit die Geschichte mit den Angelscheinen überholt.
Das heißt: Selbst die Touristbüros müssen sich eine Visa - Karte besorgen und die Scheine aus dem Internet ausdrucken.
An der Grenze ist nichts mit Angelscheinkauf, da stehen nur noch ein paar leere Häuschen, dahinter ein paar Tankstellen mit Imbiss etc. aber da ist nichts mit angeln !

@Laggo   klar kann ich eine Jahreskarte besorgen.

Wer sich diesen Schwachsin ausgedacht hat ?  Zurück zur guten alten Bürokratie !


----------



## Laggo (15. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Sauber, dann einmal die Jahreskarte für mich bitte :m 
Schicke Dir meine Daten gleich per PN durch!
Und besten dank für deinen Einsatz,Mahi #r


----------



## haukep (15. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@Mahi: Hást Du mein Posting auf der Vorseite gelesen?


----------



## mahi (15. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@ haukep

guckst du hier....|kopfkrat 

Was da jetzt an Beifänger dranhängt ist willkürlich, das kann bei Bedarf ganz anders werden.
An dem unteren Beifänger hänge ich immer noch eine Garnele mit ein.

@ Uwe

Super, dann klappt ja alles:m


----------



## haukep (15. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Aha, sieht ja aus wie für die Ostsee...Danke Dir Mahi! #6

@All: Ich habe mal ein paar Treads vom gelben Riff hochgeholt...


----------



## mahi (15. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

nochmal zum Angelschein:

Bitte Geburtstatum mit angeben.


----------



## haukep (15. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ich habe auf der Mille Seite nicht ein Großfisch-Foto ausm März gesehen...


----------



## mahi (15. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

meinst Du diesen März, Steve ist ja nocht richtig draussengewesen, das Wetter war zu schlecht.

Wie gesagt: Ihr eröffnet in diesem Jahr auf der Mille den Riffreigen!
Die Bilder werden dann schon kommen ! Hoffe ich.


----------



## Laggo (15. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@Mahi
Geburtsdatum ist nachgereicht #6 

@all
Wo ist Behle, ähh Jelle |kopfkrat  #c


----------



## haukep (15. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@Mahi: Ne, ich meine bei den gesamten Riffbildern. In keinem Jahr wurde im März gut gefangen...


----------



## Bulli (15. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Moin 

Wie sieht das in der Herberge denn mit Bettwäsche aus |kopfkrat 
oder müßen wir da selber was mitnehmen|kopfkrat 


Gruß Björn


----------



## haukep (15. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Die Frage stellte sich mir auch schon...


----------



## Sylverpasi (15. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Pauschal Schlafsack oder wollt ihr da noch ein hübsches Bettchen basteln mit rosa Kopfkissen usw.......lölöl :q  Aber man(n) soll sich ja da wie zu Hause fühlen...löl  :q


----------



## haukep (15. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Schlafsack? Ist bei meinem Bruder - ich hol den aber dann ab denk ich..


----------



## Fairlay (16. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Nur noch 2 Tage:q


----------



## Reppi (16. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



> Nur noch 2 Tage


Und der Wind frischt wieder richtig auf...... :c  :c 
Wenn noch jemand Bedarf hat......habe mir gestern diese Navy-Spezial-Anti-Kotz-Pflaster verschreiben lassen und habe nun noch 2 über ; für 10 Euronen günstig abzugeben.........


----------



## Fairlay (16. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> Und der Wind frischt wieder richtig auf...... :c  :c


Ähhh in meiner Vorhersage nimmt er ab? |kopfkrat 


Ich nehme an Du gucksthier 

Ich guck da 

Ich bin überfragt #c


----------



## Louis (16. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

und ich verlass mich auf die Ansage von Steve, die er am Freitag nachmittag durchgibt. #6 

Wird schon werden, ruhig bleiben, jetzt werden schon die alten Hasen nervös...wassn los???


----------



## Fairlay (16. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ich bin nich nervös  |rolleyes 
Reppi hat mich nur etwas aus dem Konzept gebracht
Ach und Reppi guckst Du hier Link zum Hafen  #6


----------



## Sylverpasi (16. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Egal ob gutes oder schlechtes Wetter bei 7-10 m/sec Wind  :v alle  :q  :q  :q ! Bis 10 m/sec fährt er raus........Ich sehe es auch so wie Louis. Wir sollten uns auf die Ansage von Steve verlassen.....OBWOHL ich mich letztes Jahr im März auch auf ihn verlassen habe und bin da umsonst hochgeknallt  |kopfkrat . Nagut..diese einen Chance soll er noch bekommen  :q  :m


----------



## Sylverpasi (16. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Achsoooo Louis, war mein Aaachtung Aaachtung Text ok so oder hab ich noch was vergessen???? #h


----------



## Louis (16. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Alles bestens...passt scho...aber es waren - so glaube ich 75 Dkr pro Tag für die Kühltruhe. Er würde zwei 400 l Truhen anwerfen, so dass die bereits durchkühlen bis wir Samstagabend wieder reinkommen. 

Die Sache mit den Truhen können wir aber auch noch am Samstag vor der Ausfahrt kurz klären. Ich werds auf alle Fälle in Anspruch nehmen. Die Kosten teilen wir uns im Verhältnis zum eingelagerten Fisch in Kilo :m  :m  :m , womit die Hauptlast ja dann wohl bei mir liegen dürfte #q  #q 

Heißt aber auch, Tüten gut beschriften oder kenntlich machen. Ich nehme mal an, dass Dennis Gefriertüten mit einem leichten Trend zum Bleu hat und rosa Etiketten verwendet. Als Stift natürlich Flougelb. |wavey:


----------



## Fairlay (16. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Louis schrieb:
			
		

> Die Kosten teilen wir uns im Verhältnis zum eingelagerten Fisch in Kilo :m  :m  :m , womit die Hauptlast ja dann wohl bei mir liegen dürfte #q  #q :


Lous, wo sollen die anderen ihren Fisch einlagern, wenn wir zwei uns die Truhen teilen? |kopfkrat  :q 



			
				Louis schrieb:
			
		

> Ich nehme mal an, dass Dennis Gefriertüten mit einem leichten Trend zum Bleu hat und rosa Etiketten verwendet. Als Stift natürlich Flougelb. |wavey:


|good: |muahah: |good:

Ich stelle mir das grade bildlich vor  :q


----------



## Sylverpasi (16. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Louis schrieb:
			
		

> Alles bestens...passt scho...aber es waren - so glaube ich 75 Dkr pro Tag für die Kühltruhe. Er würde zwei 400 l Truhen anwerfen, so dass die bereits durchkühlen bis wir Samstagabend wieder reinkommen.
> 
> Die Sache mit den Truhen können wir aber auch noch am Samstag vor der Ausfahrt kurz klären. Ich werds auf alle Fälle in Anspruch nehmen. Die Kosten teilen wir uns im Verhältnis zum eingelagerten Fisch in Kilo :m  :m  :m , womit die Hauptlast ja dann wohl bei mir liegen dürfte #q  #q
> 
> Heißt aber auch, Tüten gut beschriften oder kenntlich machen. Ich nehme mal an, dass Dennis Gefriertüten mit einem leichten Trend zum Bleu hat und rosa Etiketten verwendet. Als Stift natürlich Flougelb. |wavey:




75 Dkr hab ich geschrieben..... :m  Sag mal, woher weißt Du, dass ich blaue Gefriertüten mitnehmen? Hab ich das geschrieben  |kopfkrat Das mit den rosa Etkiketten lässt sich irgendwie regeln  :q  Muss mal sehen, wo ich welche bekomme.....


----------



## Sylverpasi (16. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Fairlay schrieb:
			
		

> |good: |muahah: |good:
> 
> Ich stelle mir das grade bildlich vor  :q



Wer zuletzt lacht.......... #6 ...Ich lass mir was einfallen.....


----------



## Reppi (16. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



> und ich verlass mich auf die Ansage von Steve, die er am Freitag nachmittag durchgibt.


Ich hoffe die Ansage kommt morgens.....denn sonst muß ich Laggo wohl adoptieren, da er dann ja umsonst zu mir hochgebrettert wäre.  
Und außerdem sieht das Scheis.. aus, wenn wir Freitag nachmittag, bei laufendem Motor im Auto sitzen und dann kommt die Absage


----------



## Louis (16. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Jeder kann Steve jederzeit anrufen. Ich werde ihn anrufen, bevor wir losfahren. Schatze mal so gegen 16.00 Uhr. Das Ergebnis werd ich hier einstellen. 

Plan B: Ja weißichnich. Mefoangeln bis zur Leichenstarre oder so.... #6


----------



## Fairlay (16. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Also bei den Mefo muss ich leider passen. Bin als Binnenjung nicht ausgerüstet dafür und habs noch nie versucht. Wir werden dann wohl oder übel einen Put & Take ansteuern


----------



## Sylverpasi (16. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ich werd euch mal kurz meinen Plan-B vorschlagen. ICH werd mich, wenn die Tour abgesagt wird, für die Unmengen an €uro´s, die ich ausgegeben habe, mir einen dermaßen brennen, bis die Mille wackelt!  :q 
Danach werd ich mich zu Hause an mein Vereinsgewässer setzten und hoffen, dass ich mit 500g Pilks und Multi einen unserer riesen Karpfen erwische  :q  :q  :q .....


----------



## Fairlay (16. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

LOL Dennis. 
Du kannst ja versuchen den Karpfen zu erschlagen, ist mir beinahe mal geglückt. Hab genau den Kopf beim Auswerfen getroffen


----------



## Sylverpasi (16. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Fairlay schrieb:
			
		

> LOL Dennis.
> Du kannst ja versuchen den Karpfen zu erschlagen, ist mir beinahe mal geglückt. Hab genau den Kopf beim Auswerfen getroffen


´
Wenn wir nicht fahren, dann ist mir alles recht und egal. Ich bekomm schon irgendwie Fischis! löl


----------



## Fairlay (16. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Es geht wieder durch mit mir....
ich sehe Dennis mit pinkfarbenem Floater in eine Nordsee Filiale rein rennen, das Gaff und ne Rute unterm Arm. Ich sehe die verstörten Gesichter der Kunden.  Jetzt bittetst Du eine Verkäuferin den von dir ausgesuchten Fisch festzuhalten. Hakst den Haken ein und schreist sie an, das sie laufen soll....

Gott ich muss dringend auf den Kutter oder in Behandlung:q


----------



## Sylverpasi (16. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Fairlay schrieb:
			
		

> Es geht wieder durch mit mir....
> ich sehe Dennis mit pinkfarbenem Floater in eine Nordsee Filiale rein rennen, das Gaff und ne Rute unterm Arm. Ich sehe die verstörten Gesichter der Kunden.  Jetzt bittetst Du eine Verkäuferin den von dir ausgesuchten Fisch festzuhalten. Hakst den Haken ein und schreist sie an, das sie laufen soll....
> 
> Gott ich muss dringend auf den Kutter oder in Behandlung:q




Year ich sehe vielmehr, dass Du von mir davon läufst, weil ich Dich mit dem Stabblei besuchen will 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..... :q  :q  :q  und wie Du Nachts im rosa Floater bibbernd 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 im Bettchen liegst und hoffst, dass ich kein 

 vorhab......


----------



## haukep (16. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ich befürchte Dennis hat recht, dass wir da oben alle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 wenn der Wind zwischen 7 und 10 m/sw liegt...

Leute, wasn überhaupt mit euch los, ich höre hier immer wieder "abgesagt wird", "nicht stattfindet" oder auch "Put&Take"  Jetzt seid doch mal optimistisch und 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, wenn alles nix mehr hilft dann 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 aber bleibt auf jeden Fall cool... Das wird schon #6


----------



## Sylverpasi (16. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

SOOOOOO darf das da oben Aussehen http://www.hirtshalshavn.dk/default.aspx?m=2&i=63

Es steht jetzt auf "Max. Windstärke 3,8 m/sec!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## Fairlay (16. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Das wird schon. Sagt mir mal lieber woher ihr die Smilies habt


----------



## Sylverpasi (16. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Hier  und hier   und nochmals hier ................ :q


----------



## Fairlay (16. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*






Danke


----------



## haukep (16. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Jetzt kommt hier ein vollkommen wildes Smileyposting..


----------



## haukep (16. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Schaut euch mal die Webcam an: Wind 0 m/s...totaler Ententeich!!


----------



## Fairlay (16. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*






 Bei den ganzen Vorfächern, die ich gebunden hab, wird das schon werden!


----------



## astacus (16. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Schaut euch mal die Webcam an: Wind 0 m/s...totaler Ententeich!!


 
Topp. Damit habe ich insgeheim gerechnet. Dieses Jahr war echt windig. (Fast) kein Wochenende auf der Ostsee (Großenbrode) ohne Wind aus der falschen Richtung und Stärke.

Jetzt kann die Nordsee sich richtig beruhigen und die Schwärme können sich sammeln.

Grüße
Astacus


----------



## Fairlay (16. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				astacus schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt kann die Nordsee sich richtig beruhigen und die Schwärme können sich sammeln.


Vor allem hoffe ich das keine Netze im Weg sind.


----------



## haukep (16. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Jetzt muss ich mal kurz den Erdkunde LK raushängen lassen 

Leute, ich will euch ja nicht beunruhigen, aber das ist nur eine kurzfristige Wettersituation, da sich Hoch- und Tiefdruck momentan die Wage halten. Wir haben folgende Situation: Ein Tiefdruckgebiet über Südnorwegen und ein Hochdruckgebiet über Österreich, das bis nach Niedersachsen reinreicht (schaut mal Nachrichten, wie schön das Wetter überall ist). Wir liegen so ein wenig an der Grenze des Hochdruckgebietes, daher haben wir ja auch Wind aus westlichen Richtungen. Das Tiefdruckgebiet reicht allerdings bis etwa mitte DK, daher ist es dort oben Windstill, da es sich nur um ein relativ schwaches Tiefdruckgebiet handelt und außerdem der "Windgürtel" etwas tiefer ansetzt...

Es kann jetzt folgende 2 Szenarien geben, daher auch die unterschiedlichen Aussagen auf euren Wetterseiten:

Szenario 1: Das Hochdruckgebiet über Österreich und Italien kann sich durchsetzen und verlagert seinen Mittelpunkt weiter nach Norden. In diesem Fall kann es sein, dass auch das Tiefdruckgebiet über Südnorwegen abgedrängt wird und sich Frühlingshaftes Wetter durchsetzt, auch auf dem Riff.

Szenario 2: Die beiden bis dahin unerwähnten Tiefdruckgebiete westlich Großbritanniens können sich gegen das Hochdruckgebiet in Südeuropa durchsetzten. Das würde bedeuten, dass das Wetter in den meisten Teilen Europas wieder schlecht und meist auch windig wird, denn wenn ich das richtig deute, hat besonders das östliche Tiefdruckgebiet erhebliches Sturmpotential.

Also, Leute, entscheidet euch, was euch lieber ist 

Hier der Link zum DWD, wo man das sehr schön erkennen kann: http://www.dwd.de/de/WundK/W_aktuell/Seewetter/index.htm


----------



## Louis (16. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

wusste ich's doch...hauke ist kachelmann sein kumpel... |wavey:


----------



## symphy (16. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@Füllhalter,
bei deinen Vorhaben bitte





sonst könnte es noch scvhief gehen.................

Ich habe meine heringe imtrockenen löl hoffe ich werde sie auch noch brauchen sonst spätestens im april.

@BULLI  wie sieht es aus mit dem Scheinen hast was geholt???

Gruß Martin|wavey:


----------



## Fairlay (16. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Jau Louis,

der Hauke weiss Sachen!


----------



## mahi (16. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Hi zusammen,
haben jetzt alle einen Angelschein, die die mir ihre Daten gegeben haben sind bestellt.

Gruß


Max


----------



## Sylverpasi (16. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt muss ich mal kurz den Erdkunde LK raushängen lassen
> 
> Leute, ich will euch ja nicht beunruhigen, aber das ist nur eine kurzfristige Wettersituation, da sich Hoch- und Tiefdruck momentan die Wage halten. Wir haben folgende Situation: Ein Tiefdruckgebiet über Südnorwegen und ein Hochdruckgebiet über Österreich, das bis nach Niedersachsen reinreicht (schaut mal Nachrichten, wie schön das Wetter überall ist). Wir liegen so ein wenig an der Grenze des Hochdruckgebietes, daher haben wir ja auch Wind aus westlichen Richtungen. Das Tiefdruckgebiet reicht allerdings bis etwa mitte DK, daher ist es dort oben Windstill, da es sich nur um ein relativ schwaches Tiefdruckgebiet handelt und außerdem der "Windgürtel" etwas tiefer ansetzt...
> 
> ...



Möööönsch Hauke haben wir Krieg????? Alter Schwede :q


----------



## Lauben-Lothar (16. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@ all

habe euren Thread mehr oder weniger verfolgt.
Ich habe zwar so eine Tour noch nie gemacht, kann mir aber eure freudige Erregung vorstellen,.

Wünsche euch eine geile Tour mit super Wetter und viel Fisch.
und laßt die Jugendherberger heile für alle die nach euch hochfahren.

Werde das irgend wann auch mal machen ( wenn mein Angelgerät für so etwas ausgelegt ist )))))) ) .  #6 #6


----------



## Lauben-Lothar (16. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@japanRot


geile Erste Seite !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## symphy (16. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@Lother 

danke dir für dein segen...................
Gruß Martin


----------



## Lauben-Lothar (16. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				symphy schrieb:
			
		

> @Lother
> 
> danke dir für dein segen...................
> Gruß Martin


 

Bidde, immer wieder gerne  #6


----------



## Bulli (16. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

mahi 

wir brauchen noch Scheine

hast du meine PN nicht bekommen|kopfkrat 


mfg Björn


----------



## mahi (16. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

So, alle Angelscheine sind bestellt.:m 

Zieht Euch warm an, es wird kalt werden aber gut, das Wetter wird mitspielen, der Wind steht gut so daß wir klares Wasser haben werden und der Rest kommt dann schon.

Denkt an meine Worte:   Morgens wenn es kalt ist, lasst das Bier aus dem Bauch, :v  Trinkt Kaffee, Tee oder sonst was, Mittags schmeckt dann auch das Bier und die Tour wird ein Erfolg werden.:m 

Richtet Euch darauf ein von 150 g - 500 g alle Pilker dabei zu haben, denn wenn tatsächlich so ein Entnenteichwetter besteht, bei Nebel gerne, dann kann man am Riff mitunter auch ganz leicht angeln. Habe an solchen Tagen schon mit 60g geangelt, mit Erfolg. Wenn Steve sagt daß er zum Riff fährt, dann heißt das, daß er nicht den ganzen Tag auf dem Riff rumfährt, sondern wenn es nicht laufen sollte, fährt er Wracks an. Er ist kein Typ der es lange an einer Stelle aushält wo nicht gefangen wird. Auf dem Riff herrschen Tiefen um die 30 - 50 m, da kann man ruhig mit leichterem Geschirr angeln, die schweren Sachen braucht man dann für´s Wrack.

Steve hat etwas in der Planung daß viele Angler auf sein Boot holen wird.
Er plant eine Tour bis an die Norwegische Rinne wo dann im tiefen Wasser geangelt werden kann, da gibt es dann die richtig großen zu fangen.
Er hat da schon seine Vorstellungen. Bei diesen Touren werden dann aber max. 12 Personen mitfahren und dann am besten nur Gruppen, da man sich untereinander kennt. Das werden Touren für Kenner werden.#6 #6 

Von meiner Seite aus ist glaube ich alles gesagt.
Jetzt wünsche ich uns allen nur noch eine gute Fahrt da hoch, für den einen oder anderen wird´s  ja etwas weiter sein (mich eingeschlossen) aber der Spaß an der Freud wird´s  schon richten.
Mich persönlich freut´s  ein paar neue Leute kennen zu lernen.|wavey: |wavey: :m :m 

Gruß
Max


----------



## symphy (17. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@MAhi,

sag mal gibt es bei steve irgendwas an bord zu kaufen kaffee tee oder essen ???????

Martin


----------



## Agalatze (17. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

na symphi,
schon aufgeregt ?


----------



## mahi (17. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Hey, kannst Du nicht schlafen ?
Bin gerade von einem Ensatz mit der Polizei zurück, war ziemlich heftig, haben ein paar Dealer mit 2,5 KG Koks und ca. 5.000 Exstasie - Pillen verhaftet. (Glücksfall).
Brauche jetzt ein wenig Ablenkung.

Steve hat keine Kombüse an Bord, aber wegen Kaffee läßt er sich bestimmt nicht lumpen.  Habe immer ein zwei Thermoskannen Kaffee dabei.
Max


----------



## Agalatze (17. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@ mahi
hast auch was für mich ? :m
kleiner spaß


----------



## mahi (17. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

nee, leider nicht.
Solche Einsätze sind immer heftig. Da steigt der Adrenalinpegel so stark an, da brauchts kein Dope mehr.


----------



## Agalatze (17. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

das kann ich mir gut vorstellen !
ist ja auch nicht ganz ungefährlich mit solchen leuten.
dann gönn dir mal ein schönes bierchen und genieße den feierabend


----------



## mahi (17. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Na ja, Bierchen ist jetzt nicht mehr, dafür versuch ich´s  mal mit der Matratze.


----------



## haukep (17. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Auch die Matratze kann Wunder wirken  

@All: Danke für das Lob zu meinem Wetterbericht  Hoffentlich habe ich recht mit Szenario 2. @Dennis: Jo, haben wir.. Krieg gegen das schlechte Wetter *engard* (oder wie schreibt man das??)

So, jetzt ist pooofen angesagt!


----------



## Fairlay (17. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@ Max,

Kaffee wäre nicht schlecht auf der Mille. Die meisten werden wie ich das Problem haben, das sie fast 12 Std. vor Fahrtbeginn los müssen. Da macht dann die beste Kanne irgendwann mal schlapp. Wenn also Kaffee auf der Mille wäre, wär das genial#6


----------



## Fairlay (17. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Steve sagt wir kommen raus, danke für die gute Nachricht Max


----------



## JapanRot (17. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Fairlay schrieb:
			
		

> Da macht dann die beste Kanne irgendwann mal schlapp.



soso  |supergri  |supergri  |supergri 

Schönes animiertes Bild Thomas...ist das etwa der Riffreigen ?  #6


----------



## JapanRot (17. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

So Leute...hier nochmal die Wind und Seegangskarten für Samstag und Sonntag morgen um 8.00 Uhr. 

Ich finde das sieht goldig aus...  #6  #6  #6  #6 
Wir sind starten ungefähr vom dicken schwarzen Punkt aus.

Samstagmorgen





Sonntagmorgen


----------



## Laggo (17. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Das sieht doch alles garnicht mal schlecht aus, man ich bin schon heiß wie Frittenfett |supergri 

Aber hier noch mal auf meine Frage zurück zu kommen:


> @all Wo ist Behle, ähh Jelle |kopfkrat  #c



letzte Aktivität war am 07.03 #c 

Sach ma lebt denn der alte Blauortsand noch,Blauortsand noch.... |director:


----------



## Fairlay (17. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@ Maik,

das ist der kombinierte Dosch Leng Walzer


----------



## Louis (17. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@all: Wegen Kaffee!

Ich bringe Kaffeepulver mit. Für Sonntag können wir uns ja in der Herberge einen Kaffee kochen. Das habe ich bei Alice ausgehandelt. Nur Frühstück ist nicht. Aber vielleicht läßt sie uns ja die Küche nutzen. Ich denke Brote schmieren geht.

Kaffee an Board...nun ja...das alte Problem....der Campingkocher fehlt uns ja noch #c 

Mein letzter Kenntnisstand: Jeder bringt sein Futter selber mit.

Ich werde am Freitag hier in Kiel noch am Nachmittag versuchen ein paar Heringe zu erwischen. Vieleicht sind ja welche da. 

Andre und meine wenigkeit, wir weden so gegen 20.00 ab Kiel losfahren. Wann fahrt ihr so los???

Bulli, was ist mit den Scheinen? Kannich Euch helfen? Kann Sie zur Not auch via Internet ordern.


Gruß

Louis


----------



## JapanRot (17. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

ohhhh....das hört sich ja brandgefährlich an. ;-)
Ich war gerade auch nochmal im Keller und habe alles zusammengepackt.
Und jetzt gehe ich auch nicht mehr an den ganzen Krempel ran......denke ich ;-)
Gleich kurz vor der arbeit nur noch einen klitzekleinen Abstecher zum Angelshop....ehrlich...nur ganz kurz ;-) Wer´s glaubt... he he
Sag mal, fährt dein Kumpel auch bei dir im Auto mit ?
Hast du einen Kombi ?


----------



## JapanRot (17. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@Louis:
Fairlay, sein Kumpel & Ich werden gegen 18 Uhr in Wolfsburg in Asphalt stechen ;-)
Ich mache mich um 13 Uhr auf in Richtung Wolfsburg und werde gegen 16 Uhr dort "in den Hafen" laufen


----------



## Fairlay (17. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ich werd heute Abend mal in den Keller gehn. Ich glaub ich hab da von irgendwo einen Kocher...... möge die Macht mit mir sein.


----------



## Louis (17. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Okay, Fairlay ist dann wohl auch raus...bis der wieder ausm Keller kommt, vergehen Jahre. So eionen Keller hatte ich auch mal #c  |wavey:  :m


----------



## Sylverpasi (17. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ich habe jetzt alle Sachen zusammen seit 2 Tagen, aber ich muss immer und immer wieder reinluschern, ob noch alles drin ist  #d . Ich habe also selber kein Vertrauen zu mir #d  #d  #d  #q  :m . Wäre ja auch echt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, wenn was fehlen würden. Deshalb Vertrauen ist gut ..... Kontrolle ist besser!!!! :q
Heute werden noch schnell Fressalien gekauft und verpackt und dann kann es auch schon losgehen........

*@Hauke..Vergiss bitte meine Kisten nicht! Die sind oooooberwichtig, sonst muss ich meinen Fisch an andere vermachen und die Konsequenz wäre dann.........NAAAA kannst Du es Dir denken??????  |supergri  :m *


----------



## Sylverpasi (17. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

*1Tag14 Std.30 Min. ...............................*


----------



## JapanRot (17. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Und schön dran denken Jungs: Wer nicht seefest ist besorgt sich 
VOMACUR Tabletten & Zintona Kapseln oder lässt sich ein Scopodertm Pflaster verschreiben. Wir wollen ja nicht das der erste 12 Std Trip zur Hölle für jemanden wird.
Also ich bin dann mal kurz in der Apotheke...denn wie Dennis schon sagt...Vertrauen ist gut..... ;-)


----------



## Reppi (17. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

So da es ja nun tatsächlich los geht  |supergri ,werde ich auch langsam kribbelig....
Wir werden hier so gegen 15:30 los eiern und dann gegen 22:00 unser Gute-Nacht-Bier uns abholen..........
Da wir für morgen die Herberge nicht gebucht haben, hoffe ich das es trotzdem noch klappt und wir dort unterkommen können......
Sonst werden wir uns bei "Euch" warmhalten.... |supergri  |supergri 

@Laggo
20:00  #y  #x  #x  #x


----------



## Fairlay (17. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Louis schrieb:
			
		

> Okay, Fairlay ist dann wohl auch raus...bis der wieder ausm Keller kommt, vergehen Jahre. So eionen Keller hatte ich auch mal #c  |wavey:  :m


Ich geh da rein 

 und komme da schon irgendwie wieder raus. Wenn alle Stricke reissen rufe ich halt die Kavallerie.






Die holen mich dann raus. Also Louis, mich werdet ihr nicht so schnell los


----------



## JapanRot (17. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> Sonst werden wir uns bei "Euch" warmhalten....



jojo...ich denke der Dennis macht das schon  :k  :k  :l  :l


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (17. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Moin Ihr unerschrockenen Mille Kaperer!!!#6 

Da es ja nun gleich losgeht, wünsche Ich Euch ein DICKES PETRI HEIL!!!!
Viele Fische, nicht so einen Mörder Seegang und ne Menge SPASS!!!!
*PETRI HEIL!!!!*​


----------



## Sylverpasi (17. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				JapanRot schrieb:
			
		

> jojo...ich denke der Dennis macht das schon  :k  :k  :l  :l



Nana sowas traust Du mir zu??????  #d Denk dran, dass wir beide zusammen in EINER Suite sind!  :m .............


----------



## Sylverpasi (17. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				dorschjaeger75 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Ihr unerschrockenen Mille Kaperer!!!#6
> 
> Da es ja nun gleich losgeht, wünsche Ich Euch ein DICKES PETRI HEIL!!!!
> Viele Fische, nicht so einen Mörder Seegang und ne Menge SPASS!!!!
> *PETRI HEIL!!!!*​



Vielen Dank Jäger!!!! Das wird schon schief gehen!  #h


----------



## Fairlay (17. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Mal gucken, wer "King of the Riff" wird


----------



## Sylverpasi (17. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Oha aber macht da kein Wettkampf draus.  |supergri  Ich halte mich da raus. Ich will gar nicht King werden  :m ........... Ich freu mich nur auf die weißen Bäuche, die aus dem kristallklaren Wasser in 5 m Tiefe zu sehen sind........
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Haben wir eigentlich besprochen, wie wir das mit der Platzverteilung auf der Mille machen?


----------



## Fairlay (17. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Dennis, war auch eher ein Scherz Was die Plätze angeht, so wollten wir Losen.


----------



## Sylverpasi (17. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Fairlay schrieb:
			
		

> Dennis, war auch eher ein Scherz Was die Plätze angeht, so wollten wir Losen.



Weiß ich doch, dass das ein Scherz war...... #6 

Wer macht das mit den Losen? Hat das schon jemand orga?????


----------



## Yupii (17. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Hallo Jungs,
es ist wurscht, wo Ihr auf dem Boot steht, braucht ja nicht werfen.
Wichtig ist nur schnell runter, denn der frühe Wurm (Pilker) fängt den Fisch.
Egal, wo ich bei den Ausfahrten stand, ich habe immer gut gefangen.#6

Und nun viel   *Spass!! und gutes Wetter.

*Sieht ja prima aus für`s Wochenende. Schade, hätte ruhig etwas schaukeln sollen|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri.
Gruss und dickes Petri
Uwe P.


----------



## Fairlay (17. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Yupii schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Jungs,
> Sieht ja prima aus für`s Wochenende. Schade, hätte ruhig etwas schaukeln sollen|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri.
> [/size][/size]


@ Mensch Uwe Du kannst so gemein sein
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :q


----------



## Blauortsand (17. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

So bin wieder Online!
Habe keine Lust die letzten paar Hundert Beiträge zu lesen ist da was wichtiges drin oder alles nur nervöses Windgeschreibsel? Vielleicht kann ja jemand mit Überblick noch ma eben zusammenfassen!


----------



## Sylverpasi (17. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ich würde ganz stark auf eine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 tippen, wenn das angesagte gute Wetter schlecht werden würde! Es wäre für mich richtig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, denn ich weiß, dass ich bei starkem Seegang  :v  müsste! Ich hätte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bock auf sowas, also 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und schön Pflaster oder Kaugummis zu sich nehmen  |kopfkrat  :m  löl :q:q:q


----------



## Sylverpasi (17. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Blauortsand schrieb:
			
		

> So bin wieder Online!
> Habe keine Lust die letzten paar Hundert Beiträge zu lesen ist da was wichtiges drin oder alles nur nervöses Windgeschreibsel? Vielleicht kann ja jemand mit Überblick noch ma eben zusammenfassen!



Moin Jelle... Hier mal das wichtigste  und der Laggo wollte was von Dir. Er ruft Dich schon seit Tagen!


----------



## Sylverpasi (17. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Jelle das hier   könnte vielleicht auch noch interessant sein für Dich..... |kopfkrat


----------



## Blauortsand (17. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Danke Dennis!


----------



## Laggo (17. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

jaaaa Er lebt noch, er lebt noch... #6 

@ Jelle
Denkst Du bitte an die Rolle |wavey:


----------



## Louis (17. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Hab gerade für nen Kollegen in der Mittagspause nen online angelschein gezogen. Klappt hervorragend. Also, wer noch ohne ist, kann sich bei mir melden. 

Brauche allerdings Name, Vorname, Adresse und Anfangsdatum (Starttermin für die Gültigkeit). Am besten per PN an mich. Kostenpunkt: Dkr 125,00 für den Jahresschein.

Knutzen in Kiel hat die Scheine derzeit nicht vorrätig..."weil die Dänen da was umgestellt haben."... Er hofft, dass er die Formulare bis Freitag kriegt. Verlassen würde ich mich darauf nicht. 

Gruß


Louis


----------



## Sylverpasi (17. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

So ich werd jetzt mal noch ein paar Besorgungen machen für morgen und dann bin ich heute Abend wieder da....... Laut meiner Routen-Planer-Software sind wir gegen 1:50 Uhr bei euch!!!!! Wir parken dann genau im Hafen, wo das Boot steht. Da ist ja ein Parkplatz für alle.....


----------



## Louis (17. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Hat noch wer Lust auf ne spontan Heringssession in Kiel...so zum Einstimmen...morgen sagen wir ab 14.00 am Sartorikai? Geht zwar noch nix aber egal...Hautsache 'ne Rute in der Hand...das beruhigt die Nerven.... |wavey:


----------



## Fairlay (17. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ich scheine ja nicht der einzige zu sein der langsam unruhig wird


----------



## symphy (17. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

sagt mal wer nimmt den alles so ne mefo ausrüstung mit ,weiß nicht ob ich mir dieses noch antun soll???


Und wathose nimmt gleich noch ne tasche mehr in anspruch..............
Gruß Martin


----------



## Louis (17. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Nun nicht mehr. Wenns ausgefallen wäre, dann wäre ich ohnehin hier an der Ostsee oder gleich hinter der Grenze losgezogen. Aber erstmal hätte ich das getackel nach hause gefahren.

Wie siehts bei Dir aus mit dem Schein. Alles klar inzwischen?


----------



## Laggo (17. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit Geld wechseln aus,Euros sehen die da ganz oben ja eigentlich nicht so gerne oder?
Wie wird den die Restzahlung beglichen Euro oder Kronen?
Und der Angelschein?

Ich glaub ich werd morgen früh noch mal zur Bank fahren müssen!


----------



## Louis (17. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ich gaube es ist günstiger, wenn Du Dir die Dänenkronen dort aus dem Automaten ziehst. Ich werde es so machen und für Rest und Herberge genügend einpacken.

Außerden krieg ich ja noch was für die Angelscheine (insider) :m


----------



## Gra Frede (17. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Hallo Jelle,

schaut ja nun wirklich so aus, als wenn wir los kommen würden. Habe gerade die Wochenend-Prognose für Skagerak angeschaut. Sa. E/NE 4-5 abnehmend 2-3.
So. S/SE 2-3 nachmittags zunehmend 3-4.Zumindest kein Stuurrrrrrrrm.
Ansonsten Du im Bug und ich Im Heck.:vYou know what I mean. 
War heute noch einmal bei Gröni, habe noch mal 500 Meter Power-Pro geholt.
Ein paar 12er Drillinge etc...........
ciaoiiiiiii Thomas


			
				Blauortsand schrieb:
			
		

> Danke Dennis!


----------



## Micky (17. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

So JUNGS, wünsche Euch für´s Wochenende ein *DICKES FETTES PETRI HEIL* !!!


----------



## Louis (17. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Blauortsand schrieb:
			
		

> So bin wieder Online!
> Habe keine Lust die letzten paar Hundert Beiträge zu lesen ist da was wichtiges drin oder alles nur nervöses Windgeschreibsel? Vielleicht kann ja jemand mit Überblick noch ma eben zusammenfassen!




Ach ja, Thema Wichtiges. Fairlay hat gelernt, wie man smilies runterlädt und in Texte einfügt. Seine Postings sehen seither etwas seltsam aus.... #c  |wavey:  |kopfkrat  :k  #6  :m  |supergri


----------



## JapanRot (17. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@Symphy:
Also ich hab mein Mefo Tackle mit, da ich ja nächste Woche sowieso die ganze Woche ans Meer MUSS ;-)
Aber meine Wathose bleibt @home


----------



## Sylverpasi (17. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				symphy schrieb:
			
		

> sagt mal wer nimmt den alles so ne mefo ausrüstung mit ,weiß nicht ob ich mir dieses noch antun soll???
> 
> 
> Und wathose nimmt gleich noch ne tasche mehr in anspruch..............
> Gruß Martin



Lass das mal. Ich hab da kein Bock drauf........ Und wenn wir wegen Wind nicht rauskönnen, dann wird es auch wohl zu schwer fürs Mefoangeln Füller Du....


----------



## Louis (17. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Leute, die Windprognose fürs WE besagt, dass sich der Wind einmal um die Windrose herumdreht. Cool, so kann jeder auf seinem Platz bleiben, Steve muss den Kahn nicht drehen und trotzdem fischt jeder mal Andrift, mal Abdrift.  :m


----------



## JapanRot (17. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Die gaaaaanz kleine letzte besorgung bei meinem Zubehördealer 
belief sich übrigens wirklich nur auf schlappe 22,75 EUR

*1 Tag und 7 Stunden noch*


----------



## Bulli (17. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				mahi schrieb:
			
		

> So, alle Angelscheine sind bestellt.:m
> 
> Zieht Euch warm an, es wird kalt werden aber gut, das Wetter wird mitspielen, der Wind steht gut so daß wir klares Wasser haben werden und der Rest kommt dann schon.
> 
> ...


 


Moin Max 

Hast du nun auch für mich und meinen vater einen schein bestellt|kopfkrat 
und wenn habe vergessen zu sagen das wir einen jahresschein haben wollten
was hast du wenn du bestellt hast denn bestellt


Gruß björn


----------



## Gra Frede (17. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Bei mir war es ein bisschen teurer. Na ja ,





FISHING IS LIFE,
REST JUST DETAILS.|supergri


----------



## Sylverpasi (17. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Gra Frede schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir war es ein bisschen teurer. Na ja ,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nicht nur für Dich alleine  :m ........ Wir mussten alle ordentlich reinlangen ins Beutelchen....


----------



## Sylverpasi (17. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> So JUNGS, wünsche Euch für´s Wochenende ein *DICKES FETTES PETRI HEIL* !!!



Vielen Dank. Mit Glück bring ich Dir ein Gebiss vom Wolf mit...........


----------



## Gra Frede (17. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Kriegen wir die einhundert Seiten noch voll bis morgen?

|supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri 


FISHING IS LIFE

REST JUST DETAILS


Ach übrigens, ich sprach auch gerade über Rest-Einkäufe.

tschööö, bis Freitag Naaaaaaaaacchhhhhhhht|wavey:


----------



## Louis (17. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Gra Frede schrieb:
			
		

> Kriegen wir die einhundert Seiten noch voll bis morgen?
> 
> |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri
> 
> ...


----------



## mahi (17. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

*Das sind alle Scheine die ich bestellt habe.*



*     Jahresfischereischein*



    Claas 






    Martin 



   2 Tageskarten



    Maik 


    klaus 

björn




    Hendrik


----------



## Bulli (17. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				mahi schrieb:
			
		

> *Das sind alle Scheine die ich bestellt habe.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


kannst die noch um bestellen für mich und klaus
wollten auch jahresscheine

gruß björn


----------



## Hendrik (17. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ich wollte auch ne Jahreskarte - kannst Du da noch was machen Max?  |kopfkrat


----------



## symphy (17. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@mahi,
weiß nicht ob dennis dich schon gefragt hat ???|kopfkrat 

Er wollte sich bei dir melden ,jetztt tue ich es noch mal auf diesem wege allein schon um die postings vol zu kriegen ,wat kost mich so ein schein in euronen Max?

Gruß Martin#6


----------



## symphy (17. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@ach füller ich lass dann mal das geschirr für mefo zu hus ,nur für dich tue ich es sonst hätte ich es vieleicht im schraubenwasser probiert wie louis .......(fähre):m Die rede war von .....)


Gruß Martin 
aber die anderen 4 taschen und 3 kühlboxen nehme ich mit !!!#6 :m |supergri


----------



## mahi (17. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@ Hendrik,
bitte ganz schnell eine PN an mich mit Name Anschrift und Geb. - Datum, dann kriege ich die noch.

@ Symphy,
ja Du bekommst eine Jahreskarte,  Kostet ca. 17 €

Ich habe bewusst nur die Vornamen hier ins Forum gestellt.

Wenn Fragen zu Angelscheinen oder noch Betsellungen, dann jetzt sofort, sonst bekomme ich keine mehr.

Gruß Max


----------



## Bulli (17. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				bulli schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Max
> 
> Hast du nun auch für mich und meinen vater einen schein bestellt|kopfkrat
> und wenn habe vergessen zu sagen das wir einen jahresschein haben wollten
> ...


 


bekommst du das denn auch noch für mich hin mit jahresscheinen|kopfkrat


----------



## mahi (17. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@ bulli,

Jahresscheine sind bestellt.
Bin vor einer halben Stunde erst nach Hause gekommen, deshalb meine späte Meldung.


----------



## Bulli (17. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				mahi schrieb:
			
		

> @ bulli,
> 
> Jahresscheine sind bestellt.
> Bin vor einer halben Stunde erst nach Hause gekommen, deshalb meine späte Meldung.


 

was würden wir bloß ohne dich machen

vielen dank


gruß björn


----------



## mahi (17. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Habe gerade noch mit Steve gesprochen. Zur Zeit ist die Chance auf Seewolf ganz gut, da oben fahren viele Schlepper rum und holen die weg.


----------



## Sylverpasi (17. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Moin Mahi! Das ist ja mein Zielfisch Nr. 1! Hast Du meine PN erhalten...Ich brauche dringend ne Antwort...... #6  :m


----------



## mahi (17. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@Sylverpasi

meinst Du den Schein für Symphy ?

der ist bestellt und kostet ca. 17 €.  Guck mal 6 Postings weiter oben


----------



## Fairlay (17. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

So, der GAS Kocher ist auch gefunden....können also auch etwas Kaffee kochen-


----------



## Sylverpasi (17. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				mahi schrieb:
			
		

> @Sylverpasi
> 
> meinst Du den Schein für Symphy ?
> 
> der ist bestellt und kostet ca. 17 €.  Guck mal 6 Postings weiter oben



Vielen Dank Max!!!!!  :m  #6


----------



## Fairlay (17. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@Louis, meine Postings sind jetzt halt etwas kreativer


----------



## mahi (17. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Wenn Ihr auf der Mlle ankommt gibt es erst mal Kaffee. Er hat die Möglichkeit Kaffee an Bord zu kochen.


----------



## Fairlay (17. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Klasse Max, das ist ne gute Nachricht für mich Kaffee Junkie!
Mhhh |kopfkrat dann kann ich den Kocher auch zu Hause lassen. IC´ch schlepp eh schon viel zu viel mit


----------



## haukep (17. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@Dennis: Ich habe Dir doch per ICQ eindeutig geschrieben, dass Du Deine Kisten selber abholen musst, ich habe nur 2 bekommen, weil er gerade keine mehr hatte - fahr da morgen schnell nochmal rum und hol´Sie Dir, sonst gibt das ein Desaster...

Ich habe eben auch noch schnell die letzten Einkäufe getätigt. Einen Eimer und ein paar Drillinge für 50 Euronen...manman, dazu noch die Startgebühr für den Cup und schon war ich wieder 79 Euro los...das geht sooo schnell, echt krass..

Morgen geht es nochmal schnell zu meinem Arzt, ein Rezept für Kotzmittel holen, auf der Ostsee wird mir zwar nie schlecht, aber ich will ja nicht der Honeyball der Mille-Tour werden... (insider)

Übrigens: Die Vandaium Drillinge von VMC sind jawohl krass, habe davon vorhin ein duzend mitgenommen bei Marci, megascharf die Dinger und krass stabil....


----------



## Sylverpasi (17. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Wollte hier nicht jemand 2000 Post´s schaffen???? Das wird wohl nichts mehr.....löl  |supergri


----------



## haukep (17. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Klaro, wenn wir uns anstrengen schaffen wir auch die restlichen noch


----------



## Hendrik (17. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

......bald gehts los - kann man gar nicht oft genug sagen!! Ich freue mich auf euch Leute


----------



## Fairlay (17. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				JapanRot schrieb:
			
		

> Scopodertm Pflaster ....denn wie Dennis schon sagt...Vertrauen ist gut..... ;-)


Habt ihr schon Erfahrung damit? Wie wendet ihr es an, vorbeugend oder wenn mulmig wird. Ich frage, weil ich bisher immer ganz gut ohne über die Runden gekommen bin, aber man kann ja eben nie wissen.


----------



## Hendrik (17. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Habe mir auch die Pflaster geholt, auch noch keine Erfahrungen damit gemacht - die sollen ja 72 Stunden halten!!


----------



## Sylverpasi (17. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Fairlay schrieb:
			
		

> Habt ihr schon Erfahrung damit? Wie wendet ihr es an, vorbeugend oder wenn mulmig wird. Ich frage, weil ich bisher immer ganz gut ohne über die Runden gekommen bin, aber man kann ja eben nie wissen.




Henne meinte, dass er die während der Anreise zur Mille aufbatscht...... Die brauchen ja auch eine Zeit, bis sie wirken. Ist mit den Kaugummis nicht anderes. Die soll man 30 min- 45 min vor der Fahrt nehmen.....


----------



## mahi (17. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@ Hendrik

alles klar, Schein ist bestellt.


Die Angelscheine hat Steve, die müsst Ihr dann auch bei ihm bezahlen.
Ich bin nur der Mittler und bekomme 450 % Provision !


----------



## Sylverpasi (17. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				mahi schrieb:
			
		

> @ Hendrik
> 
> alles klar, Schein ist bestellt.
> 
> ...



Von den 450% Provi kannst Du Dir ja fast selbst ne Mille kaufen löl  :m  #6


----------



## Hendrik (17. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Sauber Max, vielen vielen Dank !!! |supergri


----------



## haukep (17. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

O man, ich sitz hier umringt von pilkern....


----------



## mahi (17. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@haukep

wieso,  bist Du etwa Nervös ?  
Weißt Du nicht welche Du mitnehmen sollst ?  #c 

Ich fahre auch schon lange da hoch und bin nie vervös !!  Nein, nein, nein


----------



## haukep (17. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Nervös? Warte mal, ich schlag das Wort mal nach.......










........... achso: "Nervös": Sympthome können sein: Herzrasen, nasse Hände, Zittern und plötzliche Schweißausbrüche......




...Ok, so gesehen BIN ICH NERVÖS jaaaaaaaa


----------



## haukep (17. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Achso, Ja, Mahi weiß ich..... ALLLLLLEEEEE #6


----------



## haukep (17. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ganz schön püstelig... http://www.hirtshalshavn.dk/default.aspx?m=2&i=63

Bin ich hier eigentlich alleine im Thread..?!


----------



## Bulli (17. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz schön püstelig... http://www.hirtshalshavn.dk/default.aspx?m=2&i=63
> 
> Bin ich hier eigentlich alleine im Thread..?!


 

nö bin auch noch da


----------



## Bulli (17. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

alle schon im bett oder was ist hier jetzt los|kopfkrat


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (17. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Hi leute,
ich hoffe das ihr das noch lest bevor es los geht. Ich wünsch euch allen nen ganz dicken an der Leine und ganz ganz viel Spaß.  |wavey:  :m


----------



## Fairlay (17. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@ Bulli ich bin doch auch noch da..... komme grade aus dem Keller
Danke Meeresangler Schwerin 
Gut das ich nicht nervös werde


----------



## Sylverpasi (17. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Jo bin auch wieder da! Ich musste doch glatt noch mal schauen, was ihr so macht, aber ich sehe, dass die meisten schon off sind!

@MS vielen Dank..... Hoffentlich fahren wir tatsächlich raus....... :m


----------



## haukep (18. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Und ich bin heute warscheinlich der Letzte hier wa...


----------



## JapanRot (18. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

So hab ich mir das vorgestellt.....


----------



## Reppi (18. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

So Jungs, ich habe noch 2 Scopo-Pflaster zu verkaufen; wer will noch.....sicher ist sicher........ |supergri   
Ich bin noch bis 12:00 on; wenn danach erst das "grüne Licht" kommt, kann mich jemand von Euch anrufen ??????
Sonst bis spätestens morgen früh !


----------



## Louis (18. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Fairlay schrieb:
			
		

> Klasse Max, das ist ne gute Nachricht für mich Kaffee Junkie!
> Mhhh |kopfkrat dann kann ich den Kocher auch zu Hause lassen. IC´ch schlepp eh schon viel zu viel mit



Nimm den bloß mit und nen Topf. Dann organisiere ich noch den Kutterklassiker "Erbseneitopf mit WursteinlageW für alle.


----------



## Sylverpasi (18. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Moin Männers.......Wer zweifelt jetzt noch? Sieht echt gut aus da oben!!!!!  :z  :z  :z  ES GEEEEHT LOOOHHOOOOOOSSSS !!!  #6 Der Countdown läuft............ Wie soll ich jetzt nur noch 15 Std. überrücken  |kopfkrat


----------



## Louis (18. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Komm nach Kiel und wir versuchen noch ein paar Heringe zu ziehen.


----------



## Sylverpasi (18. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Moin Louis.....Das wird wohl nichts. Muss noch Essen machen und noch ein paar Sachen für die Tour holen.........Für´s Angeln ist da nun wirklich nicht Platz :q:q:q.....Angeln ist doch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.........  :m


----------



## Sylverpasi (18. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@Louis..Mir kam zu Ohren, dass wir uns eventuell treffen wollen, um gemeinsam im AB-Konvoi da hoch zu knallen.....! Geht das los?


----------



## Sylverpasi (18. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Hier mal das Wetter für SA .......Klickt mal den SO oben in der Zeile an. Da wird es noch besser!!!! Geil geil geil......... #6


----------



## Sylverpasi (18. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Mensch *Martin*  mach Dein Messi an. Ich hab Mitteilungsbedarf......Zack Zack!!!!

@ll Das musste ich jetzt hier reinschreiben, denn Martin liest seine PN´s nie....lölölöl


----------



## symphy (18. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

moin zusammen,

@louis wolltest du noch mal mit steve reden heute ???
wenn dem so ist schreib mal hier rein ws er da nun endgültig von sich gibt............

sonst nur noch ein paar stunden dann brechen wir auf juhuuuuuuuuuu:m 

gruß martin


----------



## Louis (18. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Wollte ich auch. Dachte so an 14.00. Nun hat aber mahi ja schon gepostet, dass es nach Steves Aussage losgeht. Aber ich ja ja noch mal durchklingeln zur Sicherheit. 

Ich meine die Windprognose spircht ja für sich, oder?

@pasi:

Andre hat heute noch nen Termin und schlägt dann irgendwann hier auf. 20.00 war so der späteste Termin für die Abfahrt. 

Ich denke, wenn er hier erscheint, laden wir mein Gerödel um und abgehts.

Hier nochmal zu warten bis Ihr aus OH ankommt....das halten wir glaube ich nicht durch :m 

Wir wollen so früh als möglich los, und uns dann in HH/Dk noch irgendwie ein paar Stunden Schlaf gönnen.


Nix für ungut...


Louis


----------



## Sylverpasi (18. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Louis schrieb:
			
		

> Wollte ich auch. Dachte so an 14.00. Nun hat aber mahi ja schon gepostet, dass es nach Steves Aussage losgeht. Aber ich ja ja noch mal durchklingeln zur Sicherheit.
> 
> Ich meine die Windprognose spircht ja für sich, oder?
> 
> ...



Wir fahren hier wohl gegen 21 Uhr los..... Wir hätten uns ja in FL auf dem letzten Parkplatz treffen können.......


----------



## Louis (18. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Wir haben in Dänemark einen Burgerstop eingeplant. Dann können wir ja smsen. 

Bis denne


Louis

@all?

Wie sieht es nun mit Kocher und Topf aus???? Bringt Fairy trotzdem einen Kocher mit? Hat irdenwer a) noch einen Topf und b) noch Platz im Auto???

Ich gebs auf, jeder futtert was er gerade so hat. Aufgewärmt wird wohl nix. Dann eben abends was warmes in HH/Dk. #c  :m


----------



## Reppi (18. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Sind wir die ersten da oben ??  Wollen gegen 16:00 losfahren :m 
Werde vorsichtshalber noch nen Wasserkocher mitnehmen..........
Die Zeit verrinnt wie .... :r  :r


----------



## Bulli (18. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> Sind wir die ersten da oben ?? Wollen gegen 16:00 losfahren :m
> Werde vorsichtshalber noch nen Wasserkocher mitnehmen..........
> Die Zeit verrinnt wie .... :r :r


 

wann seid ihr denn da


----------



## Fairlay (18. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Na gut, dann pack ich den Koffer eben doch wieder ein
Ich denke wir werden so gegen 17:30 loskommen.  Das heisst wir sollten so ca. 2:00 Uhr aufschlagen.


----------



## Louis (18. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> Sind wir die ersten da oben ??  Wollen gegen 16:00 losfahren :m
> Werde vorsichtshalber noch nen Wasserkocher mitnehmen..........
> Die Zeit verrinnt wie .... :r  :r



Wollte ihr nicht in der JHB pennen heute nacht? Könntest ja mal klären, ob man da noch so gegen Mitternacht aufschlagen kann. 

Cu


Louis


----------



## Bulli (18. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Fairlay schrieb:
			
		

> Na gut, dann pack ich den Koffer eben doch wieder ein
> Ich denke wir werden so gegen 17:30 loskommen. Das heisst wir sollten so ca. 2:00 Uhr aufschlagen.


 

jo 2.00 uhr wollen wir auch spätestens da sein|laola: |jump:


----------



## Sylverpasi (18. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Fairlay schrieb:
			
		

> Na gut, dann pack ich den Koffer eben doch wieder ein
> Ich denke wir werden so gegen 17:30 loskommen.  Das heisst wir sollten so ca. 2:00 Uhr aufschlagen.



Das passt, denn wir schlagen auch gegen 2 Uhr da auf. Wir treffen uns dann alle im Hafen bei der Mille auf dem Parkplatz..... :m


----------



## Reppi (18. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Wir werden wohl so gegen 22:00 da sein;
da wir ja auch für heute nicht gebucht haben, hoffe ich das dann noch auf ist................
@Louis
Für wieviel Leute soll ich denn fragen ?? Mitternacht..?
Ich schätze mal da werde ich schon buhbuh machen...


----------



## haukep (18. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Und dann gehts los........

Ich bin dann auch mal wach geworden #6


----------



## Louis (18. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> Wir werden wohl so gegen 22:00 da sein;
> da wir ja auch für heute nicht gebucht haben, hoffe ich das dann noch auf ist................
> @Louis
> Für wieviel Leute soll ich denn fragen ?? Mitternacht..?
> Ich schätze mal da werde ich schon buhbuh machen...



Rate mal...ps...es gibt nen song von Tina Turner :m 

Ich klär das mal mit Andre wegen pennen. Wir könnten ja sonst nen Viererbob mieten. Dann gibts auch kein Problem mit verschlossenen Herbergstüren, oder???
Louis


----------



## Reppi (18. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Hauptsache warm und trocken.....  
Wenn Du da noch was managen willst.......ich bin nur bis 12:00 on; danach nur Handy......
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Louis (18. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Geht klar! Wenn Du für uns zwei Betten mitbuchen könntest. Hab gerade gesehen, ihr seid ja zu viert. Also 6er Zimmer für eine Nacht? 

Wir werden dann irgendwann in der nacht aufschlagen. Hoffentlich nicht zu spät.

Gruß und Danke

Louis


----------



## Reppi (18. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ich probiere es !
Schicke Dir dann ne SMS .........und leise sein....ich brauche meinen Schönheitsschlaf |supergri


----------



## Louis (18. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Danke und over....


----------



## haukep (18. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@Dennis: Kann ich nachher bei Dir nochmal nen Angelschein ausdrucken, mein Drucker ist puttegang  ??


----------



## Sylverpasi (18. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> @Dennis: Kann ich nachher bei Dir nochmal nen Angelschein ausdrucken, mein Drucker ist puttegang  ??



Ich habe gar keinen Drucker Seniorina, denn meiner ist auch im Ar......


----------



## mahi (18. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

sojungsdennmantauundkommtgutandaobenfrischausgeschlafenundgarnichtnervös.

Alles Klar ?

Bis denne|wavey: |wavey: |wavey: 

Max


----------



## Reppi (18. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

So melde mich jetzt hier hochoffiziell ab !!
Sollte noch was gravierendes sein.........bitte SMS !!
Werde dann zum Anfüttern heute abend schon mal einen Pilger versenken  
See you


----------



## Laggo (18. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

So hab meine Sachen im Auto verstaut, hoffentlich hab ich nichts vergessen |kopfkrat 
Ich muß jetzt nur noch mal schnell in die Firma, da hat Jemand Sehnsucht nach mir #d 
Aber dann spring ich ins Auto und fahr zu Onkel Reppi,ich hoffe ja das ich mit Kaffee und leckerem Gebäck empfangen werde  #6 

Wünsch euch allen ne gute Fahrt ,wir sehen uns morgen auf dem Parkplatz!

Bis dann

Laggo


----------



## Louis (18. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

So, hab die Krönchen für den Dorschkönig un den Dorschprinzen fertiggebastelt. Stelle mir das so vor. Wer den ersten Dorsch fängt muss die Krone aufsetzten, solang, bis einer nen größeren fängt. Der ist dann neuer König und der zweite wird Prinz. Das geht dann immmer so weiter....oh, gott....ich muss angeln, sonst werd ich bekloppt :m


----------



## Blauortsand (18. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



> Aber dann spring ich ins Auto und fahr zu Onkel Reppi,ich hoffe ja das ich mit Kaffee und leckerem Gebäck empfangen werde
> 
> Wünsch euch allen ne gute Fahrt ,wir sehen uns morgen auf dem Parkplatz!



Oh man Laggo - ich hoffe Du weißt auf was Du Dich da einläßt! Bitte denke daran wenn Du rechtzeitig zur Abfahrt im Hafen dort sein willst, dann übernehme DU aufjedenfall jegliches Kartenwerk von Reppi und bestimme die zu fahrende Route!!!
So wie ich uns Uwe kenne ist der froh wenn er morgens überhaupt den Weg zur Arbeit findet!!!


----------



## Louis (18. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Wieso Karten??? Reppi fährt doch nach dem Schnittmusterbogen aus der Burda, hab ich mal so gehört... :m


----------



## Blauortsand (18. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Wann läuft den dass Schiff morgen planmäßig aus?


----------



## Laggo (18. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ich glaue um 5.00 Uhr
Das Du mir an die Rolle denkst Jelle,sonnst mu ß ich das Naturköderfischen mit der Handleine betreiben #6 
Ich denke auch das ich die Navigation übernehmen werde, wenn ich bedenke wie Uwe letztes Jahr vergeblich Dazendorf gesucht hatte  :m


----------



## symphy (18. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

schiff geht um5 wenn ich es richtig in erinerung habe .


Wünsch allen  eine gute Fahrt kommt heil an und kein alk am Steuer Jungs!!!!


Gruß MArtin


----------



## Sylverpasi (18. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ich wünsch uns allen auch denen, die schon unterwegs sind, eine gute Fahrt und wehe ihr fahrt schon vorher raus, nur weil ihr so geil seid....... :q


----------



## Blauortsand (18. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Alles klar Laggo - habe die Rolle dabei fehlen nur ein paar Schrauben an dem guten alten Stück aber wird schon halten


----------



## ex-elbangler (18. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

An alle, viel Spass und viele Fische.


Und nicht so oft über die Reling:v .



Immer schön Pumpen#6


----------



## Gra Frede (18. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Grüße Dich Louis, falls Du noch Online sein solltest, wie sieht es aus mit Bettwäsche.Mit-
nehmen oder in Jugendherberge vorhanden?
Gruß Thomas und Jelle


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (18. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

So Jungs,
ich wünsch Euch `ne gute Fahrt zur Mille, das Euch das Wetter auf der Nordsee gnädig ist, und jeder `ne volle Fischkiste mit nach Hause bringt!
Desweiteren an die Erwachsenen |supergri : Paßt `n büschen auf die Jungspunde auf  .

Ich sach nur: Holt rut :m 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Louis (18. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Gra Frede schrieb:
			
		

> Grüße Dich Louis, falls Du noch Online sein solltest, wie sieht es aus mit Bettwäsche.Mit-
> nehmen oder in Jugendherberge vorhanden?
> Gruß Thomas und Jelle



Keine Ahnung. Ich hab zwar einen Schlafsack mit, aber normalerweise wird die Bettwäsche in der JHB gestellt.

Gruß

Louis


----------



## Bulli (18. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

louis 

hast du noch mal angerufen bei steve


----------



## Louis (18. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Steve sagt: Derzeit Wind 5 bft. abnehmend..."so wir müssen sehe morgen früh, was machen..."

Und zur JHB:
 Auf den Bildern der Zimmer ist Bettwäsche vorhanden. Es gibt eine Gästeküche, die rund um die Uhr geöffnet ist. Also Frühstück, Kaffe, etc. ist gebongt.


wer selber gucken will

www.danhostelnord.dk/hirtshals,

gruß


louis


----------



## Louis (18. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Louis schrieb:
			
		

> Steve sagt: Derzeit Wind 5 bft. abnehmend..."so wir müssen sehe morgen früh, was machen..."
> 
> Und zur JHB:
> Auf den Bildern der Zimmer ist Bettwäsche vorhanden. Es gibt eine Gästeküche, die rund um die Uhr geöffnet ist. Also Frühstück, Kaffe, etc. ist gebongt.
> ...



Zur Klarstellung: Ich meinte Frühstück selber zubereiten. Denn Alice steht definitiv nicht um 4:00 für uns auf. Das hat sie schon gesagt.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (18. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Von mir auch viel Erfolg da oben...wäre echt gerne mitgekommen..aber die Familienfeier konnt eich leider nicht umlegen...grins

Das nächste Mal besteht aber natürlich wieder Intresse...
Vom 04.06. 13.06. ist erstmal Hitra angesagt...war jemand von euch zu der Zeit schonmal dort?

Greetz Stefan


----------



## Louis (18. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Nö, aber ich bin exakt einen Monat vorher da. Ich kann Dir dann ja berichten. Wo genau werdet ihr aufschlagen???


----------



## Louis (18. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Louis schrieb:
			
		

> Steve sagt: Derzeit Wind 5 bft. abnehmend..."so wir müssen sehe morgen früh, was machen..."
> 
> jo, was denkt er denn, was wir machen? Beachvolleyball spielen, weil das wetter gerade so geil ist, oder was??? Ne runde Surfen? Drachensteigen lassen? Uns die alten Bunker angucken????
> 
> Der Steve hat schon einen seltsamen Humor.... :m


----------



## haukep (18. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Drachen steigenlassen ist doch eine gute Idee... So, jetzt werde ich mal alles ins Auto buckeln 

Bis nachher dann!


----------



## Louis (18. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Hab ich auch gerade gemacht. Sagemal, was macht man, wenn das Auto hinten auf den Reifen aufsitzt :m


----------



## haukep (18. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

O man, dann kann man nur, kleinere Reifen von einem Roller klauen und unter das AUto schrauben...


----------



## Louis (18. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Hab übrigens schon festgestellt, dass ich was vergessen habe. 

Lakritz für Steve...also wenn noch wer welche besorgen könnte....so ein bischen von HARIBO hab ich ja schon besorgt...aber so ne richtig gute Lakritzauswahl war das nicht.

Sorry Jungz.


----------



## mahi (18. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Wer´s  noch liest:
Ihr fahrt  Flensburg  A 7  Gerade durch bis Hirtshals, ( alles Autobahn )  bis Ende, weiter geht´s da nicht.  Da seht Ihr den Fährhafen,  Links,  sofort  wieder rechts  und sofort wieder links, dann seid Ihr schon am Anleger der Mille.  Wenn Ihr die Straße weiter geradeaus durchfahrt, kommt eine kleine Steigung oben ist ein Platz. Da rechts fahren und immer gerade aus, dann seht ihr auf der linken Seite die Jugendherberge.

Gute Fahrt  und bis Morgen

Max


----------



## Sylverpasi (18. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Von mir aus können wir schon los. Bin fertig mit allem! Auto ist startklar.......
@Hauke wann bist Du hier?


----------



## symphy (18. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

so ich packe auch noch meine sachen und werde sie gleich ins auto  schleppen müssen.........

dann ab zu unserem rosa floater und dann auch schon bald looooooooosssssss.

@louis wär vieleicht keine schlechte idee sich kites mit zu nehmen und etwas power kiten am strand ;-)
aber ich denke die zeit werden wir nicht haben ,gehe mal davon aus nach deinem text das es los gehen sollte ,hatte er irgendwelche bedenken gehabt das es nicht raus geht was sagt den seine prognose da oben ?
Gruß Martin


----------



## Louis (18. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				symphy schrieb:
			
		

> so ich packe auch noch meine sachen und werde sie gleich ins auto  schleppen müssen.........
> 
> dann ab zu unserem rosa floater und dann auch schon bald looooooooosssssss.
> 
> ...



Keine Ahnung...soll einer die Dänen verstehen (ich sag nur SSW). Er ist eben vorsichtig...aber laut Prognose: Ententeich. Laß den Kite mal stecken. Da müsstest Du aber kräftig blasen, bis was geht.

Louis


----------



## Louis (18. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				mahi schrieb:
			
		

> Wer´s  noch liest:
> Ihr fahrt  Flensburg  A 7  Gerade durch bis Hirtshals, ( alles Autobahn )  bis Ende, weiter geht´s da nicht.  Da seht Ihr den Fährhafen,  Links,  sofort  wieder rechts  und sofort wieder links, dann seid Ihr schon am Anleger der Mille.  Wenn Ihr die Straße weiter geradeaus durchfahrt, kommt eine kleine Steigung oben ist ein Platz. Da rechts fahren und immer gerade aus, dann seht ihr auf der linken Seite die Jugendherberge.
> 
> Gute Fahrt  und bis Morgen
> ...




Danke Mahi für Deine Tips. hast Dich mächtig reingehängt für ein paar von uns. 

Cu


Louis


----------



## Yupii (18. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

seid Ihr denn immer noch da? |supergri|supergri
Nu aber hurtig, ist Ferienreiseverkehr.
Gruss Uwe P.


----------



## symphy (18. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

so ich melde mich mal ab fahre gleich los zu dennis ,und bis bald dann mal jungs.

Gruß Martin

Danke an alle die es ermöglicht haben das diese tour stattfinden kann (mike):m Mahi ein danke auch an dich ,Louis danke für dein bemühen mit der lady alice und an alle die sich beteiligt haben .............................#6 #6 #6 #6 

Martin|wavey:


----------



## Louis (18. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

so, wer lesen kann....die Bettwäsche in der Herberge kostet 45 Dkr. Das macht in Euro etwa 6 und ein Keks.

Cu


Louis


----------



## Fairlay (18. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

....Burce, Japan und Fairlay melden sich jetzt auch ab


----------



## Hendrik (18. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Alles klar Jungs, wir sehen uns  :m


----------



## Louis (18. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

na, hendrik...dann sind wir wohl die letzten. Ich gehe jetzt auch. Machst Du das Licht aus?

Cu

 |wavey:


----------



## Sylverpasi (18. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Haaaaalt!!!! Das Licht mach ich aus!!!! löl :q:q:q |wavey:


----------



## Hendrik (18. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Mir egal wer das Licht ausmacht  |supergri  |supergri  Bulli hat sich eben noch mal ins Bett gelegt, Dennis schmiert noch Brote und ich sitze hier  |supergri  |supergri


----------



## Louis (18. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Naja, so ganz weg bin ich auch noch nicht. Andre fängt in HH gerade an zu packen. 

Ich will mich jetzt nur nicht mehr um Bettzeugs, Angelscheine oder Wetterprognosen mehr kümmern. 

Hey Jungz, die Herberge hat sogar ne Grillstation im Freien. 

Wollen mal sehen wie das morgen wird, aber frischen Fisch vom Grill, Steaks oder so was.....lass uns mal morgen bei Tag drüber quatschen. Wenn wir gegen 17.00 einlaufen, geht ja noch was...


----------



## haukep (18. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Gut, dann nehme ich Bettwäsche halt mit, ich schlaf sowieso lieber in meiner eigenen


----------



## oh-nemo (18. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ich wünsche Euch allen tolle Tage in Hirtshals bzw. auf dem Riff.
Mit dem Wetter habt Ihr ja richtig Schwein.
ENTENTEICH sozusagen :m
Viel Spass und berrichtet schön von der Tour #h


----------



## haukep (18. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Danke Jörg, schade, dass Du nicht mit dabei sein kannst, aber näxtes mal musste auch mal mit #6


----------



## Sylverpasi (18. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wünsche Euch allen tolle Tage in Hirtshals bzw. auf dem Riff.
> Mit dem Wetter habt Ihr ja richtig Schwein.
> ENTENTEICH sozusagen :m
> Viel Spass und berrichtet schön von der Tour #h



Den ersten Nemo werde ich an Dich gedenken  :m  :m  :m ...Danke......ich hoffe, dass das Wetter nicht mehr umschlägt und wenn dann zum positiven!!!! Hau rein und beim nächsten Mal bist Du dabei..... |wavey:


----------



## Pete (18. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

man, leute, wie es aussieht, klappts ja morgen auch so halbwegs mit dem wind...der geht auf ost...morgen vormittag noch ein wenig mehr, aber zum sonntag nur noch schwachwindig!!! 
hattet ihr sonntag noch mit als ausweichtag geplant?? bestimmt...

ich wünsch euch maximale erfolge junx!!!
und macht uns feine bildchen...die sonne soll ja wie doll scheinen, also beste voraussetzungen...

kommt heil wieder!


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (18. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Moin Moin,

So Jungz |supergri , dann man alles Gute für eure Ausfahrten, fängt ein paar schöne Fische :g .
Freue mich schon auf euren Bericht.


----------



## Sylverpasi (18. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Pete schrieb:
			
		

> man, leute, wie es aussieht, klappts ja morgen auch so halbwegs mit dem wind...der geht auf ost...morgen vormittag noch ein wenig mehr, aber zum sonntag nur noch schwachwindig!!!
> hattet ihr sonntag noch mit als ausweichtag geplant?? bestimmt...
> 
> ich wünsch euch maximale erfolge junx!!!
> ...



Das gibt sicher einen Jahrhundertbericht!!! Und viele Fotos auch!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## haukep (18. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

So Jungs, ich melde mich dann auch mal ab, ich pack nun noch die letzten sachen ins auto und dann gehts ab..#6

Euch allen eine gute Fahrt, obwohl das wohl kaum noch einer lesen wird 

Also, bis um 2 dann am Parkplatz!


----------



## Pete (18. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

ich hoffe, ihr habt auch wenigstens eine digicam bei....erkläre mich auch bereit, euch einen kleinen film draus zu bauen, falls bedarf besteht... |wavey:


----------



## Sylverpasi (18. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Pete schrieb:
			
		

> ich hoffe, ihr habt auch wenigstens eine digicam bei....erkläre mich auch bereit, euch einen kleinen film draus zu bauen, falls bedarf besteht... |wavey:




Jo Pete. Ich mach einen kleinen Film. Den schick ich Dir dann. Wenn die anderen das auch machen, dann kannst Du ja aus allen Filmen einen basteln! Das wird fett........


----------



## haukep (18. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Geile Idee! Dennis ich komm jetzt rüber! Bis gleich!


----------



## Louis (18. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

So...Andre kommt hier jede Minute an, dann gehts auch endlich bei mir los. 

Wir sehen uns...bis bald. Kommt gut an...


Louis


----------



## Pete (18. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

feine sache jungs, wird bestimmt n geiler dreh!!!
den senden wir dann bei terra nova


----------



## Sylverpasi (18. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Hiermit mach ich jetzt mein Licht aus. Sind fast alle bei mir. Wir fahren dann auch bald. Jungs machts gut. Wir sehen uns oben mit Gerööööödel!  #6


----------



## Bulli (18. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

so melde mich denn jetzt auch mal ab

tschüß und bis montag     |wavey: 


gruß björn


----------



## mahi (18. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

So, melde mich auch ab |wavey: |wavey: und Danke für die guten Wünsche:m .
Wird meiner HP bestimmt gut tun damit noch ein paar infos mehr rüberkommen.

Tschüs

Max


----------



## Blauortsand (18. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Sodele - die Flensburger haben jetzt auch Ihren Sachen gepackt und noch ein paar Vorfächer getüddelt jetzt nur noch den Wagen beladen und ab gehts!!!


----------



## Pete (19. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

steht jemand in telefonischem kontakt zur truppe?
würde mich interessieren, ob se denn nu heute raus sind und wenn ja, wie die erfolge waren...


----------



## Agalatze (20. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

habe gerade hauke mal ne mail geschrieben.
mal gucken was er so sagt...


----------



## oh-nemo (20. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Die haben ein Glück mit dem Wetter,http://www.hirtshalshavn.dk/default.aspx?m=2&i=63
das ist unglaublich.
Sozusagen FLAUTE,was wohl bedeudet das das Riff wohl grade "leergefischt"
wird :m


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (20. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Die haben aber echt Schwein  , ein Wetter zum Helden zeugen :l  und eine laues Lüftchen auf´m Riff.

Könnte man glatt Neidisch werden  :c  .


----------



## Reppi (21. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Was ist denn hier ( nicht) los.........bin ich der erste der von den Toten auferstanden ist   
Will dem großen Bericht nicht vorgreifen, kann ich mit meinen Angora-roten-Augen auch gar nicht.......aber....es war war eine absolut heavy Veranstaltung !!!
Am ersten Tag 5 aus überwiegend O.....macht ne nette "kleine" Welle, die bei einigen ihren Tribut gefordert hat :q -------und alles für fast keinen Fisch..
Und Sonntag dann Ententeich und ein Dorschangeln, dass mich zeitweise an Heringsangeln erinnert hat......der Wahnsinn.
Und eine echte gute Truppe hatten wir da zusammen #6  #6


----------



## Honeyball (21. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

*Haaaaaaloooooooo, Mille-Boardies,  Aufwaaaaaachen !!!!!* 
Wir sind heiß auf Euren Bericht !!!


----------



## Reppi (21. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@Honeyball
Nur soviel vorweg.....das war DEIN WETTER !!!!!!!   :v  :v  :v  :v 
Meine Bilder mit ein paar Kommentaren kommen nach Feierabend !


----------



## Bulli (21. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

so bin auch wieder auferstanden:q 


juhu ich habe meinen ersten .... gefangen|jump: 

aber berichte mit bildern werden ja heute bestimmt noch kommen



Gruß björn


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (21. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Mann Jungs #h 
Ihr macht das aber spannend, kann Euren Bericht und Fotos gar nicht abwarten.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Laggo (21. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

So ich kann jetzt auch wieder halbwegs aus den Augen gucken.
Mit einem Bericht kann ich aber auch noch nicht dienen, da ich einen tierischen Muskelkater vom Pumpen und filetieren habe #6  #6  #6 

@Reppi
Danke noch mal für dei Apschleppaktion gestern #r


----------



## Agalatze (21. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

wat ist denn nun los hier !
hauke der sack hat auch nicht zurück gemailt


----------



## Sylverpasi (21. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

*Zu Tag 1:*   

Also, wie schon gesagt wurde, war der erste Tag HARDCORE! 1,5m Welle, teilweise kam es mir vor, als wären es 2m Wellen!!!!!! Das Boot schaukelte und schaukelte! Die Kisten und der Bulli flogen durchs Boot. Bulli hatte sich nach einer riiiiiesen Welle ordentlich abgemault. Grund war eine Schräglage vom Boot die die Ksiten von ihren Plätzen und auch den Bulli, der schlafend auf der Bank saß, runterriss!!!!!!!!!!!  :q  Ein Bild für die Götter!!!!!!!!!!  Nach 2,5 Std. Ausfahrt konnten wir das erste Mal angeln. 500 g Richtung Grund.......Ob bei der ersten Drift gefangen wurde, weiß ich nicht, aber die Jungs auf meiner Seite jedenfalls nicht. Nach der 3 oder 4 Drift kam unser Symphy von unten wieder hoch und erzählte heldenhaft, dass er vom feinsten  :v  hat!!!! Das schlag mir so auf dem Magen, da er detailliert Auskunft darüber gab, dass ich schnellstens nach unten musste, um zu  :v . Ich war TOT!!!!! Ich traf dann unten den Maik und den Symphy, die sich eine  :v -Tüte teilten  #6  Das nenn ich brüderlich teilen  :q! Nach dem Symphy das 2. Mal auf Klo war und wieder alle vom  :v  redeten, musste ich auch sofort wieder  :v . An dieser Stelle herzlichsten DANK an MAIK und MARTIN fürs  :v !!!!! Nach dem 3. Mal  :v  von mir. Schlief ich seelenruhig 4 Std unter Deck und bekam nichts mit......(Davon soll ein Foto rumgeistern oder MAIK????) Als ich wieder aufwachte, war kaum noch Welle und ich konnte wieder mitangeln, aber auch nur 2 Driften, dann wurde abgeläutet!!! NA TOLL....... Kaum geangelt, viel ge:v  und NIX gefangen, aber dafür 2 Abrisse. Insgesamt wurden an diesem Tag so 25 Fische gefangen. Ein paar Köhler, ein Meerneunauge und Dorsche....

*Zu Tag 2:*

Nach schönem Schlaf in der Herrberge sattelten wir die Autos und dampften in den Hafen. Wir sahen schon vom Herrbergsparkplatz, dass der große SEE arschglatt war  |laola: ....... Wir machten eine Küstentour, die einige zweifeln ließ. ABER es kam alles ganz anders. Gleich bei der ersten Drift, waren fast alle Ruten krumm......Mann war das GEIL!!!! Die ersten guten Dorsche kamen.....Schnell füllten sich die Körbe. Bei fast jeder Drift kamen Dorsche auch in guten Größen. Ich glaube die größten waren so 80 vielleicht auch 85 cm....... Ich hatte jedenfalls 3 von ü70 cm  #6 . Die restlichen Dorsche waren so Ostseegrößen, aber sehr gut im Futter   ! Ein guter Pollack kam auch raus  ....... Wir angelten immer zwischen 15 und 22 m Tiefe......Bester Köder waren einfach diese Reija´s!!! Kann ich nachvollziehen, denn ich musste sie auch mampfen....... Sie wurden einfach so auf den Mak oder Pilker gepiekt und schon gings los! Ich hatte einen ganzen Korb voll Dorsch. Ich schätze es waren so 30 Dorsche. Steve meinte, dass es ungefährt 800 bis 900 kg Fisch insgesamt war 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





! Im großen und Ganzen hat der 2. Tag den ersten wieder wett gemacht. Keiner musste  :v  und alle hatten Spaß.....So soll das sein. Wir hatten ein schweine Glück mit dem Wetter. So kalt war es nicht auf dem Meer und wir hatten sogar viiiiiel Sonne..... So ich lass den anderen noch eine Chance sich hier nieder zu schreiben...... Achsoooo Foto´s kommen später. Ich muss sie noch bearbeiten. Die Video´s schick ich dem Pete, damit er da was draus machen kann........

So dann erst Mal bis später!!!!!!


----------



## Bulli (21. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Insgesamt wurden an diesem Tag so 25 Fische gefangen. Ein paar Köhler, ein Meerneunauge und Dorsche....



|kopfkrat hast du da nicht noch was vergessen|kopfkrat 


gruß björn


----------



## symphy (21. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Hallo,
bin auch wieder unter den lebenden,mann das war ne tour am ersten tag sind so einige zum :v übergegangen ..........

Im großen und ganzen blieben die so sehr erwarteten großen fische am riff leider aus ,obwohl sich steve sehr große mühe gab und ein wrack nach dem anderen anfuhr als er selber sah das das riff noch nicht viel zu bieten hatte.
am nächsten tag dann die erlösung fische satt für jeden dubletten triletten keine ausnahme mehr und das auch noch in stattlicher größe ,hat super spaß gemacht und die manschafft war spitze .

bis darauf das mir eine rute wechgekommen ist weiß jedoch nicht wie es passieren konte @maik hast du sie vieleicht aus versehen mit ausgeladen bei dir ist ne sportex mit kork grifff?????????????

alles in einem war essuper geil gewesen trotz der kotzerei und am ersten tag weninem fisch ..................

bilder werden noch rein gestellt und die clips die gedreht wurden auch ,werde jetzt erst mal die klamotten wieder aufteilen hier und alles aufklären .
gruß martin#h


----------



## symphy (21. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

klar bulli dein leng hat er vergessen.........
könntest du maik noch mal versuchen zu erreichen bitte und mal fragen wegen der rute.

Martin


----------



## Sylverpasi (21. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Jajaja ich hab vergessen zu erwähnen, dass EURE Hoheit einen kleinen Leng gefangen hat  :q  #6 ....... Ich hätte den ja wieder reingeschmissen.......lölöl


----------



## Sylverpasi (21. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				symphy schrieb:
			
		

> klar bulli dein leng hat er vergessen.........
> könntest du maik noch mal versuchen zu erreichen bitte und mal fragen wegen der rute.
> 
> Martin



Alles ok Füller....Deine Rute ist bei Maik........  #h


----------



## Micky (21. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

:v LOL............


----------



## symphy (21. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

juhuuuuuuuuuuuuu , dann bin ich ja beruhigt .


maik ist im urlaub sollen schön grüßen von ihm sagte er noch als er sich verabschiedete.
mann habe ich kopfschmerzen von den updates (insider) und von der kotzerei #6 

dennis ich schicke dir mal meine bilder obder machen wir zusammen mal fertig oder so ,kommen aber noch ne menge hier rein .

gruß martin


----------



## uli.str (21. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Wir wollen Fotos sehen!!!


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (21. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Hallo Leute,
wilkommen zu Hause. Wenn ihr Fotos zu zeigen habt könnt ihr die gerne zu mir schicken in der Größe 600 x ... Pixel. Ich erstelle dann in der AB Fotogalerie  ein Album für euch.
Fotos bei Bedarf an Meeresangler_Schwerin@Anglerboard.de


----------



## Fairlay (21. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Moin zusammen,

hier also mal Teil 1 meines Berichts.

*Der erste Tag * („_Der Sturm_“)

Der Abend vor dem Sturm
So zwischen 1:00 und 1:30 Uhr ereichten die ersten die MS Mille. Da es sau kalt war, konnten und wollten wir nicht im Hafen warten und beschlossen noch eine Kneipe auf zu suchen, ob etwas Wärme zu erhaschen.
Gesagt getan, wir steuerten also die erste Kneipe an, aus der wir auch prompt heraus komplimentiert wurden. Keine Ahnung, ich glaub die wollten zu machen. Aber hey, wir sind doch Angler, es wird sich schon was finden. 
Der Laden hiess „Crazy Lady“ und ich finde im Moment keine passenden Worte für das, was uns dort erwartete. Also, wer den Film der Sturm gesehen hat, der kann sich ja mal die Gestalten in Erinnerung rufen, die dort verkehrten. Ich schätze das Roland Emmerich in Hirtshals auf die Idee für diese Kneipe gekommen sein muss.
Als abgebrühte Angler ist man ja einiges gewohnt und so setzten wir uns an einen Tisch. Am Nachbartisch sass, lag, ne vielleicht meditierte, oder vegetierte eine Endvierzigerin einsam vor sich hin. Die Musik betreffend möchte ich mal folgendes zitieren, Bruce: “Ich fahr doch nicht nach Dänemark um Shaking Stevens zu hören“. Meine Theorie war, das die Engländer in alten Platten in Dover ins Meer geschmissen haben und die hier angespült werden. Somit waren das dort fast alles Neuerscheinungen.
Die Dame <hüstel> des Hauses kam und nahm unsere erste Bestellung auf, für alle bis auf mich ein Bier, ich hab mich mit Kaffee begnügt. Bei der zweiten runde hab ich ein Wasser bestellt, worauf hin mich die gute Frau fragt, ob es mir vielleicht nicht so gut gehen würde :q
Zu den Sanitäreinrichtungen möchte ich lieber nichts sagen, nur soviel, das ich den Jungs bevor ich die Toilette aufsuche das Versprechen abgerungen hab, mich nach 5 Minuten da rauszuholen, wenn ich nicht zurück bin
Ach ja, eine Sache hab ich fast vergessen, unser Japanrot hat dort schnell Kontakt gefunden. Zärtlich streichelte ihm eine Frau über seinen Haarschopf. Er hat so richtig verträumt geschaut :q


----------



## Fairlay (21. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

*Der erste Tag * („_Der Sturm_“)
Die Ausfahrt

Ca 4:30 vor der Mille. Das Material was dort vor den Autos stand hätte sicher gereicht, das Schiff zu versenken, soviel Blei und sonstige Ausrüstungsgegenstände lagen dort rum. Es folgte ein kurzer Plausch um die Wartezeit auf Steve, den Skipper, zu verkürzen. 
Als Steve dann endlich ankam, war die Vorfreude gross und alle Sachen wurden flux auf die Mille gepackt. Leider gab es dabei einen schweren Unfall, so das wir vor Ort, eine  Gerätekiste zurücklassen mussten Nachdem die Unfallfotos gesichert waren ging die Verladearbeit dann wieder weiter.
Dann war es soweit, als die letzten Nachzügler an Board waren, begann Steve mit der Sicherheitseinweisung. Dann waren alle Angeln fertig montiert und es ging los. 2 ½ Stunden bis zum ersten Stopp. Der Seegang ganz erträglich und so schliefen die meisten erstmal eine Runde an Board. Leider konnten wir an den ersten Stellen fast keine Fische verhaften, so das sich Steve entschloss aus der Riff- eine Wracktour zu machen. 
Was nun begann werden einige als das Grauen des Riffs bezeichnen
Steve steuerte direkt das erste Wrack an. Nun Kam die Welle von vorn. Wir waren mitten drin. Die ersten Schaukler wurden noch mit Jubelrufen quittiert, diese verstummten aber Brecher für Brecher (lol Brecher  :v welch Wortspiel) immer mehr. Viel mehr kann ich zu diesem Teil der Reise leider nicht beitragen, da ich tief und fest an Deck geschlafen hab. Wie ich das geschafft hab, bleibt mir selbst ein Rätsel, da ich wohl noch im Schlaf vor Kälte gezittert haben soll.
Vielleicht kann hier an dieser Stelle ja mal jemand einsteigen.
Irgendwann wurde ich jedenfalls aus dem Schlaf gerissen, da ich Tabletten gegen Reisekrank dabei hatte. Ich glaub, wenn ich die versteigert  hätte, wäre ich jetzt ein reicher Mann
Leider brachte keine Drift, kein Wrack irgendwelche nennenswerteren  Erfolge, so das wir ziemlich frustriert um Punkt 17:00 Uhr im Hafen einliefen.


----------



## Fairlay (21. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

*Der erste Tag * („_Der Sturm_“)
Das grosse Fressen

Müde, zerknautscht, seekrank und leicht demoralisiert machten wir uns auf den Weg in die Jugendherberge. Dort wurden die Wunden geleckt und nach einer heissen Dusche sah das Leben schon wieder etwas lebenswerter aus. Dann dam der grosse Hunger. So zog dann also die komplette Mannschaft nach Hirthals um irgendeinen Küchenchef  ins Schwitzen zu bringen. Die Details über unsere Restaurant Suche erspare ich mir mal, nur soviel einfach war es nicht
Dann endlich haben wir uns für „mamma“ entschieden, einen gutbürgerlichen Italiener der gute Portionen zu einem fairen Preis serviert. Da wir alle wirklich alles bis auf den letzten Krümmel ausgegessen hatten, konnte das Wetter am nächsten Tag ja nur optimal werden. So zwischen 20:00 und 21:00 Uhr wurde es dann langsam ruhig in der Jugendherberge. Wir waren halt alle etwas platter von dieser Ausfahrt als geplant


----------



## Jan77 (21. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

|bla: |bla: |bla: MEEEHHHHRRRR FAIRLAY,


Ich lach mich gerade Nass.........Muss ja eine Hammer Ausfahrt gewesen sein.
Wie gut das ich nicht :v Bin 100% Seefest. 

Bestimmt ein Bild für die Götter. Also rüber mit den Bildern.


----------



## Fairlay (21. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Der zweite Tag („Der mit dem Dorsch tanzt“)

Die Ausfahrt
Das gleiche Spiel, so ca. 4:30 Uhr wurde die Mille beladen, dann die Ruten montiert und ab ging es. Diesmal allerdings war das Wetter auf unserer Seite. Absoluter Ententeich! Steve hatte sich entschlossen nicht das „Gelbe Riff“ sondern ich glaube das Schwarze? Anzusteuern. 
Einige auf dem Kutter hätten es wohl lieber gesehen, es noch mals auf den „Gelben Riff“ auf die grossen zu versuchen, aber diese Proteststimmen wurden dann bei jeder Drift etwas leiser
Nach ca. 1 ½ Stunden Fahrt und einem Schläfchen unter Deck die erste Drift. Rumms….. alle Ruten Krumm. So ging es den ganzen Tag Schlag auf Schlag. Auf Makks, Jigger und Garnele. Wir hatten Dubletten und Tribletten alles in allem einfach schönes entspanntes Angeln. Das schöne daran war das wirklich, jeder seinen Fisch fing. Klar, mache mehr als andere, aber jeder hatte seinen Korb annähernd voll. 
Sehr schön fand ich auch die Stimmung und Hilfsbereitschaft an Board. So konnte ich mir eine komplette Ostseeausrüstung zusammen leihen, da ich einfach zu schweres Geschirr dabei hatte. Küddelleien würde lächelnd entwirrt. Haste mal einen Pilker, kannst mit mal beim Vorfach oder Fisch rausheben helfen? Alles ohne grosses Gerede, man kennt sich halt.
Ich für meinen Teil kann nur sagen, mir hat die Reise riesig Spass gemacht und ich hoffe wir wiederholen das so schnell wie möglich. Dann hoffentlich mit grossem Fisch am Riff und ebenso gutem Wetter wie am letzten Tag.

Das soll es erstmal sein.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (21. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Sehr schöner Bericht, toll geschrieben, vielen Dank. #6


----------



## Sylverpasi (21. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

*Bilder vom 1. und 2. Tag*


Bild 1: Die wollten wir haben..... #6 
Bild 2: Mille wird beladen....Und fast wäre sie untergegangen  |uhoh: 
Bild 3: Ich war dabei |laola:
Bild 4: Jelle´s Geheimköder  :q 
Bild 5: Tag 2 und wieder wird die Mille beladen......


----------



## Sylverpasi (21. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Bild 6: Die Sonne geht auf / Der Morgen nach dem Strum  :v 
Bild 7: Sonnenaufgang Maik
Bild 8: Sonnenaufgang Dennis
Bild 9: Arschglatte See
Bild 10: So schön kann das da sein......


----------



## Sylverpasi (21. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Bild 11: Bulli drillt.............. #6 
Bild 12: Bulli fing nur so kleine  :q 
Bild 13: Jelle ist doch Fischgeil..... #h  :q 
Bild 14: So sieht man aus, wenn man nicht genug bekommt  #h   
Bild 15: Kleiner Leng....!


----------



## Sylverpasi (21. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Bild 16: Bulli filetierte seine kleinen Fische  :q  :q  :q 
Bild 17: Der Pausenfüller.... #h 
Bild 18: Gespräch unter Profi´s....
Bild 19: Hauke holt Wasser
Bild 20: Hauke mit erstem Köhler....Petri Heil  #6  #h


----------



## Sylverpasi (21. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Bild 21: Henne und Klaus  #h 
Bild 22: Die Küstenjungs
Bild 23: Louis... #h 
Bild 24: Louis und "Uns Uwe"......
Bild 25: Maik und Max.....


----------



## Sylverpasi (21. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Bild 26: Olé unterstützt
Bild 27: Pause................... |uhoh: 
Bild 28: Die Mille.....
Bild 29: Ist hier ne Schlachterei????  |kopfkrat  :q 
Bild 30: Treffpunkt in der Spitze...... |bla:


----------



## Sylverpasi (21. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Bild 31: Hier DER KING vom 1. Tag...... :q 
Bild 32: Hier DIE Princes vom 1.Tag......  :q 
Bild 33: 3 Mann aufm Boot  :q 
Bild 34: Vor der Herrberge zum  |bla: 
Bild 35: Steve hatte immer ein wachsames Auge und brachte uns zum Fisch....


----------



## Fairlay (21. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Mehr Fotos  :q
1. Da muss der Prinz noch reinwachsen
2. Der König
3. Es ist nicht leicht ein König zu sein
4. Der Morgen graut
5. Der letzte der Mohikaner


----------



## Fairlay (21. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

und noch mehr

1. Drill
2. Drill von nahem
3. Dorsch
4. Unter Deck
5. Zerknittert


----------



## Sylverpasi (21. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ich hab noch 8 Filme mit einer Gesamtgröße von 146 MB. Wer kann mir die reinstellen?????? Habe keine Möglichkeiten das selber zu machen.....


----------



## hornhechteutin (21. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Moin Moin ,
klasse Bericht , aber die  :v  , das hätte ich gerade von Dennis nicht erwartet , von Björn , na ja schooon aber vor Dir Dennis bestimmt nicht  :q .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Bulli (21. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				hornhechteutin schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin ,
> klasse Bericht , aber die :v , das hätte ich gerade von Dennis nicht erwartet , von Björn , na ja schooon aber vor Dir Dennis bestimmt nicht :q .
> 
> 
> ...


 

was soll das denn heißen ich habe nicht:v 



gruß björn


----------



## detlefb (21. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Oh Oh Jelle, da siehst du aber wirklich sch...e aus :q ,

Super Bericht und Klasse Bilder, das macht Lust auf selbst mal mitmachen #6  #6


----------



## Sylverpasi (21. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				hornhechteutin schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin ,
> klasse Bericht , aber die  :v  , das hätte ich gerade von Dennis nicht erwartet , von Björn , na ja schooon aber vor Dir Dennis bestimmt nicht  :q .
> 
> 
> ...



Tja was will man machen? Ich bin ja nicht jeden Tag bei 2m Seegang aufm Teich  :q ....... Da kamen aber noch andere Faktoren dazu. Nichts gegessen, nicht geschlafen und dann noch wenn Bulli und Martin und Maik und wat weiß ich noch wer was vom  :v  erzählen..........Dann muss man notgedrungen  mit:v....


----------



## Sylverpasi (21. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				bulli schrieb:
			
		

> was soll das denn heißen ich habe nicht:v
> 
> 
> 
> gruß björn



AABBBEEERRR kurz davor................. :q  Kann ja nicht jeder so hart sein, wie Du es bist........ :q


----------



## Bulli (21. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> AABBBEEERRR kurz davor................. :q Kann ja nicht jeder so hart sein, wie Du es bist........ :q


 

stimmt#c :q


----------



## Sylverpasi (21. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab noch 8 Filme mit einer Gesamtgröße von 146 MB. Wer kann mir die reinstellen?????? Habe keine Möglichkeiten das selber zu machen.....



Wer möchte mich denn nun beim obengenannten behilflich sein??????? Oder wollt ihr die Filmchen nicht sehen.....?


----------



## Bulli (21. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Wer möchte mich denn nun beim obengenannten behilflich sein??????? Oder wollt ihr die Filmchen nicht sehen.....?


 

ich möchte ja aber ich kann nicht:q :q :q


----------



## Hendrik (21. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Die Tour hat mir sehr gut gefallen! Nur schade, dass auf dem gelben Riff nichts ging - Nordwind ist nicht gut für fisk meinte Steve...   :c ´
Schade, aber da kann man wohl nichts machen, hätte gerne ein paar Riff-Dorsche erwischt... Das Wrackangeln war auch nicht gerade erfolgreich, jetzt hängen wieder ein paar mehr Pilker da unten - die Wracks müssten mit der Weile aussehen wie Kristbäume  :q  

Bei der zweiten Ausfahrt haben wir uns ordentlich mit Fisch besackt, Steve ist mit uns an der Küste rumgeschippert 
 :q  - schon heftig was es da oben an Fisch gibt...  

Ich werde auf jeden Fall wieder mit der Mille fahren, Steve kennt schon die guten Stellen!


----------



## Blauortsand (21. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Mir hat die Tour mächtig Spass bereitet auch wenn es auf dem Riff nicht geklappt hat und bei spiegelglatter See am 2. Tag vor der Küste gedümpelt wurde hat das Phänomen der immer spassmachenden Anglerboardtreffen dass wieder ausgeglichen!


----------



## Blauortsand (21. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Hier noch ein paar Bilder:


----------



## Blauortsand (21. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ach ja habe meinen neuen Camcorder ausgetestet und ein paar wilde Szenen eingefangen aber bislang noch Probleme diese vernünftig auf den Rechner zu bannen und zusammenzuschneiden vielleicht sollten wir unsere Filmchen gemeinsam zusammenschneiden Dennis dann wären wir immerhin schon 2 mit ungesunden Haslbwissen!?!


----------



## oh-nemo (21. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Schön das Ihr wieder alle heile Zuhause angekommen seid.
Man sieht es das Ihr ooorrnlich Spass hattet :m
Tolle Berichte von Euch Junx #h


----------



## Sylverpasi (21. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Blauortsand schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja habe meinen neuen Camcorder ausgetestet und ein paar wilde Szenen eingefangen aber bislang noch Probleme diese vernünftig auf den Rechner zu bannen und zusammenzuschneiden vielleicht sollten wir unsere Filmchen gemeinsam zusammenschneiden Dennis dann wären wir immerhin schon 2 mit ungesunden Haslbwissen!?!



Bei mir ist das Prob., dass ich 8 Kurzfilmchen habe. Immer, wenn man die Diggi ausmacht und den Film wieder neu startet und aufnehmen will, wird ein für sich allein stehender Film gestartet. Bei Deiner Cam wird ja da weitergemacht, wo Du aufgehört hast. Meine 8 Filmchen müsste man zu einem zusammenschneiden.........WER kann uns Blondinen heeelffeeeennnnnn????? 

Vielleicht Pete? Da werden Sie geholfen  :q  #h


----------



## Sylverpasi (21. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Wer hatte mir eigentlich erzählt, dass es das eine oder andere Foto mit meinem Unfall und mit meinem Schönheitsschlaft unter Deck gibt???? WER WAR DAS? Er möchte sich freiwillig melden und die Foto´s veröffentlichen....!  :q


----------



## Sylverpasi (21. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Hendrik schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde auf jeden Fall wieder mit der Mille fahren.....



Na ich doch auch....Aber im Sommer 2006. Ich werd mir das noch einmal anschauen mit den Fischen und wenn es nicht so berauschend ist, dann war´s das auch. Dennoch bin ich mit unserer Tour total zu frieden. Mit 16,8 kg Filet kann man schon was anstellen.......

@the Rest.....Wo seid ihr denn alle? Pennt ihr noch oder seid ihr wieder zurück zur Mille oder gar mit der Fähre nach Norge gefahren???


----------



## Agalatze (21. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

wo habt ihr denn hauke gelassen ?


----------



## Sylverpasi (21. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Der musste heute um 9 Uhr wieder nach HH ins Büro zum ackern.... :q  #h Mittlerweile wird er durchhängen und schlafen......So fit war er nicht mehr....


----------



## Pete (21. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

ich seh euch nich einmal aufm bild kotzen..allet nur show??? |supergri 
auf der forelle hat nur einer geeumelt, und honeyball war nächsten tag gleich vorn auf der bildzeitung...

trotzdem: schöne bilder eines sicher unvergesslichen erlebnisses!!!

@dennis: lass dir mal n büschen zeit mit der/den video-cassette/n...ich bin ab mittwoch erst mal für ne weile offline... die fische auf hitra und enni rufen...
also erst nach dem 01. 04. .... #h


----------



## Sylverpasi (21. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Pete schrieb:
			
		

> ich seh euch nich einmal aufm bild kotzen..allet nur show??? |supergri
> auf der forelle hat nur einer geeumelt, und honeyball war nächsten tag gleich vorn auf der bildzeitung...
> 
> trotzdem: schöne bilder eines sicher unvergesslichen erlebnisses!!!



Moin Pete! Also ich glaub, dass fast alle mit Übelkeit zu tun hatten, denn es waren ziemlich viele Blass um die Nase rum....löl :q. Deswegen wollte niemand so wirklich Fotos knippsen. Es wurde auch im 10 min Takt immer leiser auf dem Schiffchen wegen dem Wellengang......Wir verstummten und irgendwann ging das große  :v  los...... :q ...... Hast Du vielleicht einen Tipp, wie man das mit den Filmen von Jelle und mir machen kann....???? #h


----------



## Pete (21. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

dennis...ich hoffe, es sind dv-bänder...mit analog fang ich erst gar nicht an...

ihr schickt mir die dinger zu und ich zieh mir die sachen auf platte und bastel dann was aus den schönsten szenen...

hintergrundinfos könnntest du mir schriftlich mitschicken (daten, wer war dabei?, was wurde gefangen etc)


----------



## Sylverpasi (21. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Pete schrieb:
			
		

> dennis...ich hoffe, es sind dv-bänder...mit analog fang ich erst gar nicht an...
> 
> ihr schickt mir die dinger zu und ich zieh mir die sachen auf platte und bastel dann was aus den schönsten szenen...
> 
> hintergrundinfos könnntest du mir schriftlich mitschicken (daten, wer war dabei?, was wurde gefangen etc)



Jo gib mir bitte mal Deine eMail-Addy per PN durch. Ich werd Dir dann morgen die 8 kleinen Teile mit Hintergrundinfo´s schicken.....
Danke schon einmal für Deine Bemühungen!!!! #h  #6


----------



## Sylverpasi (21. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Wer hatte mir eigentlich erzählt, dass es das eine oder andere Foto mit meinem Unfall und mit meinem Schönheitsschlaft unter Deck gibt???? WER WAR DAS? Er möchte sich freiwillig melden und die Foto´s veröffentlichen....!  :q




WER WAR´S DENN NUN VON EUCH????? :q  :q  :q


----------



## Blauortsand (21. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ich bin mir gar nicht so sicher ob sich die paar Szenen die ich eingefangen habe sich lohnen veröffentlicht zu werden habe so ca. 40min auf dv band aufgenommen und es sind dort einige wilde Drillszenen drauf wo alle Ruten leicht gekrümt sind von kleinen Küstendorschen!?!


----------



## Sylverpasi (21. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Blauortsand schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin mir gar nicht so sicher ob sich die paar Szenen die ich eingefangen habe sich lohnen veröffentlicht zu werden habe so ca. 40min auf dv band aufgenommen und es sind dort einige wilde Drillszenen drauf wo alle Ruten leicht gekrümt sind von kleinen Küstendorschen!?!




Ich hab auch nur höchstens 20 min zusammen. Auf der Forellen-Tour war´s auch nicht dolle mit Fisch und es wurde auch veröffentlicht Jellemaus....   :q


----------



## Blauortsand (21. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



> Jellemaus...



Was willste von mir - meine Mefogeheimwaffen bekommst Du nicht!?


----------



## Sylverpasi (21. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Blauortsand schrieb:
			
		

> Was willste von mir - meine Mefogeheimwaffen bekommst Du nicht!?



Dann nicht.......Ich meinte zwar nur die MS-Forellen-Tour aber Mefogeheimköder sind auch nicht schlecht lölölöl. Bist Du noch nicht ganz fitt???? #6  :q


----------



## Blauortsand (21. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



> Bist Du noch nicht ganz fitt????



Für ein paar Forellen hat es heute schon wieder gereicht! |supergri


----------



## Sylverpasi (21. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Blauortsand schrieb:
			
		

> Für ein paar Forellen hat es heute schon wieder gereicht! |supergri



Sauber! Ich war heute noch zu müde. Ich werde aber vielleicht morgen früh angreifen.......Waren sie denn stattlich? #6


----------



## Blauortsand (21. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Eine war Ok ansonsten nur Lütte!


----------



## Sylverpasi (21. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@Füller wie machen wir das mit Deinen Foto´s. Willst Du sie mir alle per eMail schicken?????


----------



## Reppi (22. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@Pasi
Laggo und ich haben die "Untertage-Bilder" nur mein Rechner läuft immer noch nicht.....mach ihn heute abend mal ganz platt und dann schauen wir mal...
Hier nun noch ein paar Anmerkungen.....
1.Woher wußten Pasi&Co das am ersten Tag nichts läuft ?? Die Jungs sind so "selbstsicher" zum "Schlafen" gegangen; die hatten Insider-Info  
2.Legt euch nie, aber wirklich nie mit Jelle an.......wenn dem die Argumente ausgehen, wird er zum Lama... :q  :q 
3.Das was bisher hier so geschrieben wurde, von wegen alle sind nett und so weiter.......vergeßt das ganz schnell !!
Ich bin nur knapp einem Mordanschlag entgangen..........Der Hunger ließ mich doch tatsächlich über die Reker herfallen und alle grinsten mich nur an; nach dem 10 lecker Reker, haute mich Louis (?) an, ob ich mal geschaut hätte, wielange die Dinger schon abgelaufen sind....... :v


----------



## Sylverpasi (22. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Bin ich froh, dass ich mich nett mit Jelle unterhalten habe!!!! Bei mir wurde er nicht zum Lama..... #6  :q . Auf die Unter-Deck-Foto´s bin ich sehr sehr gespannt!!!! 

So ich werde jetzt auf Mefo gehen. Bis später Männers...... #h


----------



## Fairlay (22. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@ Dennis,

ich hab schon ein paar unter Deckfotos eingestellt. Das mit dem Unfallfoto kommt von mir, ich weiss nur nicht mehr genau, wer die Fotos gemacht hatte.


----------



## Fairlay (22. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Nachtrag: Ich habe jetzt aus diversen Postings entnommen, das am Sa. 19.03. auch von Dt. aus gar nix ging bei Kutterfahrten. Was auch immer es war, es war also kein Riff oder Mille Problem, sondern betraf die ganze Region.


----------



## Micky (22. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Hat jemand schon mal wieder ein Lebenszeichen von unserem "Brücken-Pabst" und "Dorschkönig" HAUKE gehört ??? 

Ich mach mir langsam (nicht wirklich) Sorgen.....


----------



## haukep (22. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Hey Leute!  #h 

So, jetzt melde auch ich mich mal von den toten zurück, wie schon richtig vermutet wurde, musste ich gestern den Tag gleich wieder ackern und dann musste ich abends erstmal pennen... :q 

Auch ich fand die Tour hammergeil, der erste Tag war zwar ziemlich windig, aber über die Fangergebnisse möchte ich mich nicht beschweren.. Meinen ersten Seelachs habe ich am Samstag ja auch noch bekommen  #6  Danke für das Foto Dennis  :g 

Am 2. Tag dann sollte ja alles besser werden und bei spiegelglatter See haben wir uns ja richtig mit Fisch besackt, das war wirklich wie Heringsageln und genauso habe ich das auch gemacht. Ein Dorsch hat gebissen und ich habe einfach stillgehalten bis noch ein 2 und manchmal sogar ein 3. gebissen hatte - das klappte wunderbar  #6  #6  #6  Besonders die Triletten haben ohne Ende Spaß gemacht.

Das Ergebnis des 2. Tages für mich waren eineinhalb Fischkisten vollgestopft mit Dorsch (kein Seelachs  :c ), oder anders ausgedrückt 18 Kilo Fischfilet, den Eimer schon abgerechnet. #6

Danke nochmal für die Hilfe bei felitieren an.... Ja Mist, wer von euch Jungs hatte mir da nochmal geholfen...O man, ich werde alt  Ne, war wohl einfach zu müde, das richtig zu registrieren, also wer war das? ;+  Alleine hätte ich das bis zum Hafen nie geschafft und da ist das filitieren ja verboten. Steve hat die Mille dann gottseidank kurz vor dem Hafen "geparkt" und somit hatten wir noch genug Zeit zum Verarbeiten des Fanges...

Mir hat die Mille Tour wirklich Spaß gemacht und auch die Tatsache, dass wir nicht soviel auf dem Riff fischen konnten wie wir uns erhofft hatten, finde ich gar nicht mal so tragisch, Fisch haben wir ja auch auf dem roten  Riff genug gefangen. :l 

Meine Ergebnisse:

1. Tag: 11 Fische, davon 3 Seelachse
2. Tag: ca. 50 Dorsche bis 85 cm.

Ich werde mir gleich mal die Homepage der Mille angucken und mich vieleicht für eine Tour im Juni oder Juli anmelden, ich habe richtig Bock, das nochmal zu machen, zumal man jetzt schon ein bisschen mehr weiß, wie der Hase da oben läuft.

@Dennis: Mal nebenbei: Hast Du meine Krone noch im Auto? Die würde ich mir nämlich gerne aufbewahren, quasi als Andenken an ein, wie ja bei Treffen dieser Art jedesmal, geniales AB-Treffen.


----------



## Louis (22. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Leute!  #h
> 
> 
> Danke nochmal für die Hilfe bei felitieren an.... Ja Mist, wer von euch Jungs hatte mir da nochmal geholfen...O man, ich werde alt  Ne, war wohl einfach zu müde, das richtig zu registrieren, also wer war das? ;+  Alleine hätte ich das bis zum Hafen nie geschafft und da ist das filitieren ja verboten. Steve hat die Mille dann gottseidank kurz vor dem Hafen "geparkt" und somit hatten wir noch genug Zeit zum Verarbeiten des Fanges...
> ...


----------



## Louis (22. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Kann mir jemand einen Tip für nen gebrochenen Rutenring geben. Meine gute alte Dega hat sich nach 10 Jahren verabschiedet. Ich bräuchte neue Rutenringe, die sind schon reichlich oxidiert. Was würde das wohl kosten? Kann man sowas selber reparieren/austauschen?

Louis


----------



## Micky (22. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@ HaukeP: Die Krone hast Du dann aber bei sämtlichen AB-Events dieses Jahr zu tragen.


----------



## haukep (22. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@Louis: Ich habe leider keine Ahnung, hau mal Marcel1409 an, der weiß sowas...

@Micky: Na das überleg ich mir aber nochmal ganz stark...


----------



## Fairlay (22. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> @ HaukeP: Die Krone hast Du dann aber bei sämtlichen AB-Events dieses Jahr zu tragen.


 :q :q :q


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (22. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Glückwunsch zu Euren guten Fängen #6 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## stefanwitteborg (22. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

von mir auch meinen Glückwunsch zu euren Fängen...nächstes Mal bin ich dabei....


----------



## haukep (22. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Hoffentlich ist das nächste mal nicht so lange hin...


----------



## Sylverpasi (22. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> @Dennis: Mal nebenbei: Hast Du meine Krone noch im Auto? Die würde ich mir nämlich gerne aufbewahren, quasi als Andenken an ein, wie ja bei Treffen dieser Art jedesmal, geniales AB-Treffen.



Ja hab ich.....Ich hoffe, dass mein Sohnemann die nicht in die Finger bekommen hat....... :q  #h


----------



## Fairlay (22. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Wann gehts denn wieder los? 

Wenn es denn soweit ist, sind wir 100 % dabei.:q:q:q


----------



## Sylverpasi (22. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Fairlay schrieb:
			
		

> Wann gehts denn wieder los?
> 
> Wenn es denn soweit ist, sind wir 100 % dabei.:q:q:q



Hey Thomas. Jetzt schon wieder planen????? Nicht schlecht. Du scheinst echt heiss zu sein. Also von mir aus gerne mal im Sommer, wenn die großen Schwatten da sind.....und wenn wenig Seegang ist  :q  #6


----------



## Broesel (22. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Uihuihuhi..das sieht klingt und sieht aber mächtig nach einem tollen Event aus. Da bekommt man direkt Sehnsucht nach stinkigen Fingern...
Danke für die tollen Impressionen und die tollen Berichte. Konnte mir das Grinsen über die erste  :v -Ausfahrt doch nicht ganz verkneifen... :q 

Hoffentlich die sch**-Ackerei bald ein Ende...ich will ans Wasser!!! :c


----------



## haukep (22. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Jo Leute, lass uns doch gleich mal das nächste Event planen, ich habe da voll Bock drauf...

Hat jemand Lust, diesen Sommer da nochmal hochzuknallen?


----------



## Sylverpasi (22. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Nee ich nicht Hauke. Ich fahr nach Norge, um richtige Fische zu fangen..löl.....Nächstes Jahr im Sommer bin ich vielleicht dann dabei, wenn sich das nicht mit Norge überschneidet..... #h


----------



## haukep (22. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Nee ich nicht Hauke. Ich fahr nach Norge, um richtige Fische zu fangen..löl.....Nächstes Jahr im Sommer bin ich vielleicht dann dabei, wenn sich das nicht mit Norge überschneidet..... #h



Ne, nochmal Urlaub wird denk ich nix, es stehen noch 2 Wochen Österreich und 2 Wochen Malediven auf dem Plan, da kann ich nicht noch nach Norge...aber näxtes Jahr bestimmt mal.


----------



## Fairlay (22. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Hauke mit uns kannste rechnen:q


----------



## Sylverpasi (22. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> ........ da kann ich nicht noch nach Norge...aber näxtes Jahr bestimmt mal.



Sag mal hast Du noch was mit den Augen? ICH fahre nach Norge nicht Du. Von Dir war gar nicht die Rede  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (22. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Hört sich echt nach einer sehr gelungenen Tour an, auch wenn es auf dem Riff nicht so geklappt hat. 

Und ich wollte nicht mitfahren weil ich kein bock hatte als einziger zu :v , aber wenn man das so liest, habt ihr ja (fast) alle zusammen gehalten  .

"Fair Play" eben.


----------



## symphy (22. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Hallo ,zusammen bin bei freundin und der rechner spinnte hier etwas ab ,deswegen,melde ich mich jetzt erst wieder........

@füller klar schicke ich dir die bilder sind ein paar und den clip von mir auch noch,ach und das bild welches du suchst hat mike gemacht von dir unter deck ,und ich freue mich schon höllisch es mal zu sehen :q :q 

@Haukep ich habe am 16.4 und 26.6 diesen jahres noch termine auf dermille sicher vieleicht hat ja jemand noch lust mit zu kommen denke da an fairlay und dich inerster linie...............
musst malschauen wenn wirklich interesse bestäht  ob da noch was frei ist ,weiß ich immoment gar nicht so ,auf jeden fall bin ich dabei wenn du hoch willst das lasse ich mir doch trotz kotzerei nicht entgehen :v :q 
ebenso wenn du fairlay los willst bin gerne dabei !!!

Gruß und vergesst nicht endlich die pflaster hinterm ohr ab zu machen ........#6 
Martin


----------



## symphy (22. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@angelfiete,
kommst ja um die ecke bei mir her >Herzlich Willkommen hier an board ,etwas spät aber besser als nie .................!!!


Gruß Martin #h


----------



## Fairlay (23. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Bei unserer Anreise müssten es schon wieder 2 Tage sein....da war was im Anfang Juli glaub ich.


----------



## Reppi (23. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Sonntag abend hätte ich gesagt, leckt mich am Ar.......
Aber heute könnte ich mir ne laue Sommertour vorstellen...   
Mein Rechner geht immer noch nicht......Bilder kommen noch....


----------



## Fairlay (23. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Wir haben Sonntag auch noch einmal mit Steve gesprochen. Er sagte wenn wir einen Kutter voll machen, können wir jeden Termin, der noch nicht gelegt ist buchen und eine 12 Stunden bzw. Wracktour daraus machen. Alles kein Problem.
Wie gesagt, 2 Tage sollten es bei 8 Stunden Anreise schon sein.


----------



## Jan77 (23. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Moinsen Fairlay,

Wenn es mein Terminplaner erlaubt bin ich bei einer lauen Sommertour auch mit vonne Party!!!

Ich will auch mal:v   :q :q :q :q


----------



## Louis (23. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Nun ja, bock hätte ich wohl auch schon wieder. Werds aber anders angehen. Freitag zeitig los, in der JHB pennen, entspannt und ausgeruht an Board gehen und egal ob ein oder zwei Tage, abends wieder in der JHB pennen und dann entspannt nachhause fahren. hat auch den Vorteil, dass ich in der JHB die Fische erstmal einfrieren kann. Hat ja anscheinend gut geklappt, oder? Hauke, hattet ihr nicht Fische eingelagert? Wie war der Zustand? Waren die durchgefroren anderntags???


Gruß


Louis


----------



## Reppi (23. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



> Freitag zeitig los, in der JHB pennen, entspannt und ausgeruht an Board gehen und egal ob ein oder zwei


Das haben wir ja (fast) so gemacht; 20:30 eingechekt und dann aber stundenlang, mit besorgter Mine aus dem Fenster geschaut und auf die Nachzügler gewartet.......und dann schlichen da Nachts auch noch Leute ums Haus..   |supergri   
Zum Glück konnten wir unsere Sorge, dann mit BC und Zitronensaft mit Salz auf der Hand betäuben...


----------



## symphy (23. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@louis 

ichhatte auch fische in der truhe gelassen heringe 20 st und filets waren nicht wirklich durch gefrohren denke es ist ein kühlschrank und keine truhe zum tiefkühlen und wenn es eine ist war sie auf spartarif gestellt ............:q 

wenn sich was anbahnt mit riff bin ich mit von der partie.
grauß martin

@FÜLLER 
köntest du dich irgendwie darum kümmern bitte das meine rute zu dir gelangt ,sag maik mal bitte das er sie bei dir ablegen soll ich habe ihn seine rute im hafen auch glücklicherweise wieder zukommen lassen #6 

für mich ist es hier weit extra für die rute zu fahren und schließlich habe ich sie ja auch nicht ausgeladen .............

Gruß Martin#h


----------



## sunny (23. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Meeensch, hört sich nach nen janz witzigen Tripp an #6 . Wat hat dat denn nu p.P. gekostet, wenn man ma fragen darf?

sunny #h


----------



## Sylverpasi (23. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				symphy schrieb:
			
		

> @louis
> 
> ichhatte auch fische in der truhe gelassen heringe 20 st und filets waren nicht wirklich durch gefrohren denke es ist ein kühlschrank und keine truhe zum tiefkühlen und wenn es eine ist war sie auf spartarif gestellt ............:q
> 
> ...



Mach das mal mit Björn klar.....Der hat die Nr........ Und ich weiß nicht mehr wo das war.........Björn kennt sich da besser aus.....


----------



## Louis (23. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Also, mal rechnen...das waren €45,00 Anzahlung und 85€ nochmal nach, hinzukommen die JHB mit 100Dkr (etwa 12 €) und latürnich der Sprit fürs Hin- und Rückfahren.

Also mit etwa 200€ allet in allem musste rechnen. 

Ohne die Materialkosten für diverse Montagenabrisse |kopfkrat  #c 

Gruß

Louis


----------



## Blauortsand (23. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Wenn so ein Trip wiederansteht würde ich auch in Betracht ziehen, auf einem anderen Schiff zu buchen besonders wenn es wieder 2 Tage rausgehen soll!
Ich habe bislang die Erfahrung gemacht, dass Mehrtagestouren viel effizienter sind bei den meisten Anbietern bleibt man dann über Nacht auf See und kann dann an Board schlafen meist geht es dann auch viel weiter raus als auf 1 tagestouren zu den Interessanteren Fanggründen dabei kommt dann heraus dass deutlich mehr Angelzeit vorhanden ist und man auch nicht Abends wieder das Gerät abbauen sowie morgens aufbauen muß! Ich habe schon x Tagestouren sowie Mehrtagestouren gemacht und bei den Mehrtagestouren war es bislang immer besser!!!!


----------



## Sylverpasi (23. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Blauortsand schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn so ein Trip wiederansteht würde ich auch in Betracht ziehen, auf einem anderen Schiff zu buchen besonders wenn es wieder 2 Tage rausgehen soll!
> Ich habe bislang die Erfahrung gemacht, dass Mehrtagestouren viel effizienter sind bei den meisten Anbietern bleibt man dann über Nacht auf See und kann dann an Board schlafen meist geht es dann auch viel weiter raus als auf 1 tagestouren zu den Interessanteren Fanggründen dabei kommt dann heraus dass deutlich mehr Angelzeit vorhanden ist und man auch nicht Abends wieder das Gerät abbauen sowie morgens aufbauen muß! Ich habe schon x Tagestouren sowie Mehrtagestouren gemacht und bei den Mehrtagestouren war es bislang immer besser!!!!



Darauf hätte ich dann auch mal Lust! Aber das ist dann wohl zu teuer..... |kopfkrat


----------



## Louis (23. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Blauortsand schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn so ein Trip wiederansteht würde ich auch in Betracht ziehen, auf einem anderen Schiff zu buchen besonders wenn es wieder 2 Tage rausgehen soll!
> Ich habe bislang die Erfahrung gemacht, dass Mehrtagestouren viel effizienter sind bei den meisten Anbietern bleibt man dann über Nacht auf See und kann dann an Board schlafen meist geht es dann auch viel weiter raus als auf 1 tagestouren zu den Interessanteren Fanggründen dabei kommt dann heraus dass deutlich mehr Angelzeit vorhanden ist und man auch nicht Abends wieder das Gerät abbauen sowie morgens aufbauen muß! Ich habe schon x Tagestouren sowie Mehrtagestouren gemacht und bei den Mehrtagestouren war es bislang immer besser!!!!



Kann Jelle nur beipflichten. Selbst wenn Du mit ein und demselben Kutter mal ne Eintagestour, mal ne Mehrtagestour buchst, dann ist die Mehrtagestour besser ausgefallen. War zumindest meine Erfahrung. Bei der Thailand war es z.B. so, dass um 23/24h abgelegt wurde, ca. 10h Anfahrt zu den Fanggründen, dann Angeln bis es Dunckel wird, ab Sonnenaufgang Weiterangeln (Nachts wurde meist verlegt, in ein anders Zielgebiet). Das kann ein Kutter, der abends in den Hafen heimkehrt nicht bieten. 

Und soooviel teuerer Ist das auch nicht gewesen. Zumal, wenn DU Preis ins Verhältnis zur Angelzeit setzt.

Wenn wir mal ne Mehrtagestour hinkriegen sollten, das wäre natürlich ne Wucht. Allerdings steigt da die  :v und die  |uhoh: und die  ;+ und die hast du was gefangen?  #d  #c -gefahr. 

Aber wenn es dann rappelt, dann  #6  :q  #h  :l  |bla:  :q .

Alles klar???

Louis


----------



## Honeyball (23. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Hallo zusammen, #h 

komme erst jetzt dazu, meinen Senf dazu zu geben...

Also erstmal vorab: Ich freue mich, dass Ihr meinem Beispiel von der Forelle so fleißig gefolgt seid :v 
Wahrscheinlich war meine Entscheidung nicht mitzukommen doch richtig gewesen. Ansonsten hättet Ihr wohl einen Schnellkurs in Gallenblasenkomplettentleerung bekommen  :q  :q  :q 
Trotzdem, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, hieß das Ganze doch Mille-Kapern und nicht Honeyball-Forelle-Gedenkgöbeln  |uhoh: 
Dass Ihr dann am zweiten Tag so richtig zugeschlagen habt, gleicht ja alles wieder aus.  #6 Wahrscheinlich waren die Fische auch so richtig schön vollgefressen, oder???
Ich stell mir das total spannend vor, beim Ausnehmen der Dorsche sein eigenes Frühstück wieder zu treffen  :q


----------



## Fairlay (23. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Also so weit ich weiss sind die Mehrtagestouren:
1. Ewig ausgebucht
2. Doch deutlich teurer denn für mich sind ca. 50 % Aufpreis doch deutlich
Ich kann mich nur noch mal wiederholen. Am 19.3. hat auch auf diversen anderen Kuttern nichts gebissen. Guckt einfach mal im Board. Ich würde daher wieder zur Mille tendieren, schon allein weil ich denke das sich Steve noch mehr ins Zeug legen würde wenn wir es noch mal versuchen


----------



## Sylverpasi (23. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Fairlay schrieb:
			
		

> Also so weit ich weiss sind die Mehrtagestouren:
> 1. Ewig ausgebucht
> 2. Doch deutlich teurer denn für mich sind ca. 50 % Aufpreis doch deutlich
> Ich kann mich nur noch mal wiederholen. Am 19.3. hat auch auf diversen anderen Kuttern nichts gebissen. Guckt einfach mal im Board. Ich würde daher wieder zur Mille tendieren, schon allein weil ich denke das sich Steve noch mehr ins Zeug legen würde wenn wir es noch mal versuchen



Das denke ich auch FairThomas! Aber dann zu einer Zeit, wo das  :v  sehr selten ist und die Fische  #a  sind...... :q  #h


----------



## Hendrik (23. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

...und das Ganze im Sommer - und gut! Steve meinte, er hatte 12 Std. Touren im Sommer wo 20 Mann 2 - 3 to. !! Köhler gefangen haben, und keine kleinen!


----------



## Sylverpasi (23. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Hendrik schrieb:
			
		

> ...und das Ganze im Sommer - und gut! Steve meinte, er hatte 12 Std. Touren im Sommer wo 20 Mann 2 - 3 to. !! Köhler gefangen haben, und keine kleinen!



Genau das wollen wir, aber dann kann ich nicht mehr mit nach NORGE  #d  :c  :q


----------



## Louis (24. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Also...wer traut sich und macht einen neuen thread auf? Ich sag ja immer: "Nach der Mille ist vor der Mille!". Eine Mehrtagestour schließt ja die Teilnahme an einer Milletour nicht aus. Oder???


In diesem Sinne...


Louis


----------



## Fairlay (24. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ich werde heute Abend mal Steve anrufen und nach dem seiner Meinung nach besten Monat frage. Ich stelle dann mögliche Termine hier ein.


----------



## Louis (24. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Guck mal..im August sind noch einige Tage frei. Allerdings nicht am WE. August hab ich persönlich bislang am besten gefangen. Dicke Dorsch (bis 40 Pfund), Köhler, Leng. Allerdings sehr weit draußen.

Klär das ml ab Thomas. 

Übrigens: Ab nächster Woche werd ich es abens mal auf Hering versuchen. Geht los. Die Kleinen kommen komplett für Dich in die Truhe. Okay?

Louis


----------



## Fairlay (24. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Jo, in 19 Tagen geht es Hernige baden:q :q :q


----------



## Blauortsand (24. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ich wäre bei der nächsten Tour wenns mit der Mille losgeht wahrscheinlich nicht dabei!
Ich mache lieber Meertagestouren! Mit 20 Mann auf einem doppelt so großem Schiff und so den einzelnen Angler mehr Platz bietet, welches weiter rauskommt und dort bleibt und viel mehr effektive Angelzeit dabei herauskommt ist halt eher mein Ding da viel stressfreier da nehme ich die 50 Euro mehr gerne in Kauf! 



> ...und das Ganze im Sommer - und gut! Steve meinte, er hatte 12 Std. Touren im Sommer wo 20 Mann 2 - 3 to. !! Köhler gefangen haben, und keine kleinen!



Die Köhler werden von vielen der Kutter dort oben angefahren dass macht schon echt Spass wenn die auf dem Riff eintreffen!!!


----------



## Louis (24. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@Jelle...so isses. 

Man beachte den Platz. Da steht kein störendes Getackel im Weg, obwohl bestimmt ganausoviel Material an Board war. 

Vielleicht läßt sich ja beides organisieren. Denke, das die Nachfrage bei den nächsten Touren ohnehin größer sein wird. Dann kann es sich jeder ja aussuchen. 

Gruß


Louis


----------



## Fairlay (24. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Jungs, dann sagt doch einfach mal, was so eine Mehrtagestour genau kostet. Ihr wart doch schon los. Dann kann man das sicher besser überschlagen


----------



## Louis (24. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Wenn ich es richtig verstehe (kann kein dänisch) dann kostet ne Mehrtagestour auf der Thailand 600dkr pro Tag. Du musst aber bedenken, dass Du aufgrund der Tatsache, daß Du nur einmal raus und wieder rein fährst pro Tag mindestens 2-4 Stunden länger angeln kannst. Eher sogar länger, da es im Sommer sehr spät dunckel wird.  Auf Absprache kannst Du auch Nachts angeln, wenn der "böse Leng aus dem Wrack schleicht :q ".

Gruß


Louis


----------



## Fairlay (24. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ok, das sind ca. 80 € pro. Tag. Ich muss zugeben, das klingt nicht schlecht. Das ksotet es auf der Mille auch, wenn ich die Übernachtung mit einrechne. Dann komme ich jetzt aber auch in Wanken. Kann mal jemand mehr Infos zu einer 2 Tagestour einholen?


----------



## Hendrik (24. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Blauortsand schrieb:
			
		

> Ich mache lieber Meertagestouren! Mit 20 Mann auf einem doppelt so großem Schiff und so den einzelnen Angler mehr Platz bietet, welches weiter rauskommt und dort bleibt und viel mehr effektive Angelzeit dabei herauskommt ist halt eher mein Ding da viel stressfreier da nehme ich die 50 Euro mehr gerne in Kauf!


Ich wäre auch für eine Mehrtagestour  #6 

Diese Seite ist recht interessant : http://www.angeltreff.org/kutter/daenemark/daenemark.html

Kennt jemand die ARCTIC JANUS ?? : http://www.polarschiff.de/ 
Soll ein sehr gutes Schiff für Mehrtagestouren sein, so hat mir Heggi beim letzten AB-Stammtisch in Eutin berichtet  :q


----------



## Fairlay (24. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Die bieten im Spätsommer aber erst ab 3 Tagen an. Das sind dann schon mal min 390 € zuzüglich einmal 35 €...schon sind wir bei 420 €...da würd ich dann doch eine Woche Hitra vorziehen
So bis um 200 € wäre es noch ok...aber soweit drüber ist mir ein wenig zu happig.


----------



## Blauortsand (24. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ich persönlich habe die letzten Jahre die allerbesten Erfahrungen mit der MS Thailand gemacht und habe dort Fischtechnisch am besten zugelangt ist zwar ein echt rauhes Schiff und nicht das komfortabelste (das Gäste WC soll wieder funktionieren) aber  der Skipper fährt erstklassig auf die Großen und den Preis dort finde ich echt OK!!!
Ansonsten habe ich noch Erfahrungen mit den Orcas (sehr sauber und gute Verpflegung) die sind mir aber zu viel auf dem Riff rumgedümpelt und es gab auch ordentliche Fänge aber eher viele als Große außerdem sind dort die Touren auch schon kostenintensiever!

Ich glaube der Schiffrekord für Dorsch auf der Thailand liegt bei 62PFD!!!


----------



## Reppi (24. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Wenn dieses schei..... Geschaukel nicht wäre...
Und dann 2-3 Tage ohne Land in Sicht..... :v :v 
Obwohl schlimmer als Samstag kann es ja nicht werden und da ging es ja, bis auf den flauen Magen..
Also ich wäre wohl dabei..


----------



## Fairlay (24. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Also Jelle, die Preise der Thailand klingen viel besser für mich. 2 Tage kommen da mehr als in Betracht.
Reppi, das bisschen Schaukeln schaffen wir auch noch mal Ich nehme wieder mein Pflaster mit und dann wird schon alles gut. Schätze das man nach dem ersten 20 Pfund Dorsch ziemlich schnell wieder munter werden würd
Wie ist das eigentlich mit dem Filitieren auf der Thailand. Ich muss zugeben, das ich am So. beim Filitieren bei Ententeich mehr Probs hatte als am Sa. entpannt an Board zu pennen. Kann man auch an Land zum Messer greifen, bzw. wird dort ein preislich vertretbarer Service angeboten? Ich möchte nicht die Rückfahrt über der Reeling hängen


----------



## Blauortsand (24. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

An Board sind Filetiertische und man kann schon immer zwischenzeitlich den Fisch so verarbeiten wie man will! Ich glaube es gibt auch die Möglichkeit die Fische in der Fischfabrik in Hanstholm verarbeiten zu lassen für nicht zu hohes Geld weiß da aber auch nichts genaueres drüber, da ich mein Fische immer selbst verarbeite! Dir werden aber bestimmt andere Boardies hilfreich zur Seite stehen und es ist auf der Rückfahrt bislang immer viel mehr Zeit gewesen als bei der Mille Tour da wir auch viel weiter draußen waren! Bei meertagestouren muß man aber aufjedenfall den Fisch immer rechtzeitig versorgen - zumindest ausnehmen, damit er nicht schlecht wird - vor der Ausfahrt wird auch genügend Eis gebunkert um die Fänge dann frisch zu halten!!!


----------



## symphy (24. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

ich binauch mit von der partie !

die zwei tage kriege ich auch noch rum ich war immer auf der tin dur weiß aber nicht ob die mehrtagesfahrten anbietet.

ist in hanstholm zuhause das schiff.

gruß martin 

@bulli 
könntest du bitte bitte meine rute bei mail holen oder ihn anrufen und ihn bitten sie zu bringen wenn er fährt ,ich würde dir die paar euros sprit wieder geben und dein pilker auch bei nächster gelegenheit!!!

MArtin


----------



## Bulli (24. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				symphy schrieb:
			
		

> ich binauch mit von der partie !
> 
> die zwei tage kriege ich auch noch rum ich war immer auf der tin dur weiß aber nicht ob die mehrtagesfahrten anbietet.
> 
> ...


 
ist doch schon lange alles geklärt er bringt sie mir vorbei:q 



gruß björn


----------



## Sylverpasi (24. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

*So Leute! Jetzt mal was wichtiges!!!!!! * 
Am *01.04.2005 * ist wieder Anglerstammtisch in Eutin!!!! Wir sollen dort einen kleinen Mille-Vortrag halten. Daher benötige ich viele Foto´s, damit der liebe Louis die Dinger in seinen Beamer stecken kann. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mir eure Foto´s per eMail schickt. Sylverpasi@t-online.de  #h  #h  #h


----------



## haukep (24. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

O man, kaum ist man mal zwei Tage nicht im Board geht hier wieder voll die Luzie..

Also, zuerst einmal: *ICH BIN AUCH DABEI *   - muss doch meinen Titel verteidigen 

@Martin: Ich schau mal wegen den Terminen, die Du schon gebucht hast, wäre ja gut wg. zusammenfahren...

Jetzt müssen wir nurnoch ein Konzept in die ganzen Willensäußerungen kriegen und dann geht es los... #6

Sind jetzt alle für die *Thailand*? Ich bin dafür #6

@Jelle: Hast Du Kontakte für Buchung etc.?


----------



## Fairlay (24. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Thailand


----------



## haukep (24. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Gut, wir sind uns also schonmal einig


----------



## Sylverpasi (25. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> *So Leute! Jetzt mal was wichtiges!!!!!! *
> Am *01.04.2005 * ist wieder Anglerstammtisch in Eutin!!!! Wir sollen dort einen kleinen Mille-Vortrag halten. Daher benötige ich viele Foto´s, damit der liebe Louis die Dinger in seinen Beamer stecken kann. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mir eure Foto´s per eMail schickt. Sylverpasi@t-online.de  #h  #h  #h



Jung´s Louis haut mir eine rein, wenn ich nicht mit Foto´s anrücke......Wollt ihr, dass ich nie wieder ............................................... :c  :c  :c  Lasst mich nicht im Stich!


----------



## symphy (25. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@füller,

habe meine cam bei eltern gelassen , werde aber die bilder so abend schicken zu dir ,versprochen , viel glück beim mefo angeln dir füller du .............
gruß martin


----------



## astacus (25. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Hallo Leute,
greade frisch aus DK eingetroffen. Nochmals vielen Dank an Dennis für die Orga.
Super Tripp auch ohne Monster.

Gestern (Do.) habe ich noch mal die Brandungskeule geschwungen. Nix. Nicht mal den Köder abgenappelt.





			
				Fairlay schrieb:
			
		

> Thailand


 
Ich bin dabei (sofern ich Zeit habe).#6


----------



## Bulli (25. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				astacus schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> greade frisch aus DK eingetroffen. Nochmals vielen Dank an Dennis für die Orga.
> Super Tripp auch ohne Monster.
> 
> ...


 

orga dennis du meinst maik oder:q


----------



## Sylverpasi (25. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				astacus schrieb:
			
		

> Nochmals vielen Dank an Dennis für die Orga.
> Super Tripp auch ohne Monster.



Warum verwechseln mich alle mit Japanrot-Maik????? :q  :q  :q  Der liebe Fairlay kann das auch ganz gut  #6  :q  #6


----------



## Fairlay (25. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Dennis, die machen mir das alle nach! Ich scheine Leitfunktion zu haben :q :q :q


----------



## haukep (25. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Du bist halt auch ein gaaaaanz Wichtiger


----------



## astacus (25. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				bulli schrieb:
			
		

> orga dennis du meinst maik oder:q


 
|uhoh: ähhhhh...;+  Ich meine Japanrot.  Trotzdem danke Dennis.

Grüße
Jurij


----------



## Sylverpasi (25. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Du bist halt auch ein gaaaaanz Wichtiger



Eeeeendlich hast Du es begriffen löl...Was ging bei "DIE HERINGE"??????


----------



## haukep (26. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Da ging nix, sind nur gaaaanz wenig rausgekommen, nicht der Rede wert...


----------



## Sylverpasi (26. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> *So Leute! Jetzt mal was wichtiges!!!!!! *
> Am *01.04.2005 * ist wieder Anglerstammtisch in Eutin!!!! Wir sollen dort einen kleinen Mille-Vortrag halten. Daher benötige ich viele Foto´s, damit der liebe Louis die Dinger in seinen Beamer stecken kann. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mir eure Foto´s per eMail schickt. Sylverpasi@t-online.de  #h  #h  #h



Ich nerv solange, bis ich Antworten per Mail bekomme  :q  :q  :q  #h


----------



## haukep (26. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Schatz, ich habe leider keine


----------



## symphy (27. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@dennis,

sorry ich habe die cam nicht mitnehmen können heute meine schwester ist gekommen ubd dad wollte noch bilder machen mit der lütten.wenn es nicht schon zu spät ist werde ich dir die dinger am di noch zukommen lassen können .
gruß martin


----------



## hornhechteutin (27. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Moin Moin ,
ich habe mal eine Bitte an alle die auf der Tour waren . Seit so gut und schickt Dennis ein paar von den Bildern damit wir auch was zu sehen bekommen beim 2.Eutiner Anglerstammtisch am 1.4 .
*BITTE BITTE BITTE *   


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## JapanRot (28. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

So Leute, der olle JapanRot, der letzte Mohikaner, oder einfach der MAIK ist gerade wieder bei sich zu Hause in NRW eingetroffen.

Ich hatte direkt nach der Mille Tour noch eine schöne Woche mit meiner liebsten an der Ostsee. Mefo´s konnte ich leider keine verhaften aber am Samstag habe ich auf der MS Forelle nochmal richtig ordentlich zugeschlagen. War ja auch schon knapp eine Woche her, die Mille Tour   

Ich möchte mich bei allen bedanken die an der Tour teilgenommen haben. Wir waren eine echt super Truppe, haben viel Gelacht und EINANDER HELFEN wurde gaaaaanz GROSS geschrieben. Echt vorbildlich.
Einen besonderen Dank auch an Max Hilbert der sich echt den allerwertesten aufgerissen hat um einige noch mit DK Angelkarten auszustatten und uns mit wertvollen Tips auf die Sprünge geholfen hat.

Ohne zu zögern würde ich mit dieser Gruppe jederzeit wieder losziehen.... 
@Martin: Da hab´ ich wohl eine Rute zuviel mit ausgepackt. Ist mir leider auch erst zu spät aufgefallen bei der ganzen auspackerei. Habe sie aber wohlerhalten eben bei Bulli´s Dad abgeliefert.
Womit ich auch schon beim Thema bin.

Einen riesen Dank für die Eintüt´ und Einfrier´ Aktion, ich glaube ich hätte ab der zweiten Tüte Filet ein wenig Proboleme mit dem 3 Sterne Gefrierfach in unserer Ferienhütte bekommen. Also nochmal: VIELEN DANK DAFÜR, ich hoffe ich hab´ euch auf der Rückfahrt ein bisschen bei Laune gehalten  :q  :q 

Und jetzt noch ein ganz besonderer Leckerbissen:
Ladys and Gentleman...we proudly present....das lang erwartete hoch dotierte und umstrittene Meisterwerk...nennen wir es "Rosa Stillleben"


----------



## Sylverpasi (28. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Du ALTE RAAAATTEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!! Aber Farbe hab ich ja wieder im Gesicht! Und so hab ich über 4 Std. gepennt  |kopfkrat !!!! Das grenzt ja an eine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## Reppi (28. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

So mein Home-PC funzt wieder....
Wollte nun die knapp 50 Bilder´s sichten und fand zuerst meine (neue) Diggi nicht wieder....
Aber nun habe ich sie doch noch gefunden...........in meinem Thermo-Anzug, der 
3 Tage in einer vollen Badewanne zum einweichen gelegen hat..........
Ich habe gar nicht gewußt, dass so eine Diggi so rosten kann............
Ist total hin   #q  #q 
Mal sehen, ob ich die SD noch auswerten kann...........................


----------



## JapanRot (28. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ach du dickes "Oster"Ei...du hast momentan aber auch ein bisschen Pech mit der Technik, wa ?


----------



## Sylverpasi (28. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> *So Leute! Jetzt mal was wichtiges!!!!!! *
> Am *01.04.2005 * ist wieder Anglerstammtisch in Eutin!!!! Wir sollen dort einen kleinen Mille-Vortrag halten. Daher benötige ich viele Foto´s, damit der liebe Louis die Dinger in seinen Beamer stecken kann. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mir eure Foto´s per eMail schickt. Sylverpasi@t-online.de  #h  #h  #h




Von Fairlay hab ich schon welche  #6 ..... Maik schick mir Deine auch bitte!!!!! Ist echt wichtig!!!!


----------



## JapanRot (28. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

die kannst du dir alle im Grossformat aus meiner Gallery ziehen.
Mehr habe ich leider auch nicht gemacht :-(


----------



## haukep (28. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				JapanRot schrieb:
			
		

> So Leute, der olle JapanRot, der letzte Mohikaner, oder einfach der MAIK ist gerade wieder bei sich zu Hause in NRW eingetroffen.
> 
> Ich hatte direkt nach der Mille Tour noch eine schöne Woche mit meiner liebsten an der Ostsee. Mefo´s konnte ich leider keine verhaften aber am Samstag habe ich auf der MS Forelle nochmal richtig ordentlich zugeschlagen. War ja auch schon knapp eine Woche her, die Mille Tour
> 
> ...




Kann nur ich da nix sehen


----------



## symphy (28. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

qmaik 

kann mich nicht mit deinem namen einloggen sehe die 4 bilder aber auch so , wenn es den alle sind die du drin hast maik.

admin und qwert klappt nicht sag àbdauernd das es falsch ist .

danke für die ruten wiedergabe , werde sie wohl zum stammtisch wieder kriegen dann ,danke .
gruß martin


----------



## JapanRot (28. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@symphy: hmh...habs gerade nochmal probiert...bei mir geht das.
so...war kurz verschwunden das bildchen:

Here we are:


----------



## haukep (29. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Dazu unterlass ich mal jedes Kommentar


----------



## Sylverpasi (29. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Sehr gute Entscheidung Hauke!


----------



## haukep (30. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

hihihi


----------



## Fairlay (30. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Moin Männers

Wie gehts denn jetzt weiter mit unser Spätsommertour 2 Tagestour?
Ich würd mich bereiterklären bei der Orga mit zu helfen, kann das aber nicht allein machen, da ich beruflich viel unterwegs bin.
Also freiwillige vor!


----------



## haukep (30. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ich würde auch mitmachen, das ist kein Ding, wir müsstens und nur nochmal mit dem Riffexperten kurzschließen, der hat doch da bestimmt Ahnung....

#h Jelle


----------



## Blauortsand (30. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Bei mir sieht es Orgamäßig schlecht in der nächsten Zeit aus da ich beruflich viel um die Ohren habe noch 2 mal nach Norwegen muß dieses Jahr und mich jetzt auch voll in der Meerforellensaison befinde!
Stehe aber gerne helfend zur Seite! Louis und Andre haben auch sehr guten Kontakt zur Thailand!?!?


----------



## Fairlay (30. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Wie bekloppt muss man sein um 12 Tage nach einer Rifftour und 13 Tage vor einem Norge Urlaub schon wieder feuchte Hände bei dem Gedanken an eine Spätsommertour zu bekommen :q :q :q
Hoffentlich gibt sich das irgendwann mal bei mir...isssch krieg ja selber Angst


----------



## Sylverpasi (30. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Hoffentlich plant ihr nächstes Jahr noch mal ne Tour! Dann bin ich auch wieder dabei.


----------



## JapanRot (30. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

ja sichaaaaaa mein süßer ;-)


----------



## haukep (31. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Oder Du planst sie Dennis?


----------



## Bulli (31. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Oder Du planst sie Dennis?


 

jo finde ich auch :q


----------



## Fairlay (31. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Dennis?:q :q :q


----------



## Sylverpasi (31. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Nnnnnnnnein.............. :q


----------



## Sylverpasi (31. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Björn würde das gerne übernehmen. Er hat genügend Zeit und Lust. Er braucht nur ein paar helfende Hände.......Also Jungs lasst ihn nicht hängen und unterstützt ihn  #6  #6  #6  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Fairlay (31. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Wenn ich helfen kann kein Prob. Es müsste nur mal der erste Kontakt mit der Thailand hergestellt werden. Wir brauchen Termine, Preise und Plätze.
Dann können wir richtig loslegen.


----------



## Sylverpasi (31. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Bulli denkt sich gerade einen Schei.. aus, damit er nicht planen muss. Er schreibt gleich was schwachsinniges über mich........ *gröhl* Er kneift den Schwan. ein ..... :q  :q  :q


----------



## Bulli (31. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Björn würde das gerne übernehmen. Er hat genügend Zeit und Lust. Er braucht nur ein paar helfende Hände.......Also Jungs lasst ihn nicht hängen und unterstützt ihn #6 #6 #6 :q :q :q


 
haha ich zeit;+  die hast du doch viel mehr wie ich :q 
lust hätte ich schon aber zeit nö nö denn mach du das man lieber selber oder mit hauke der kann das doch oder einer von den jungs die schon mal mit dem schiff los fahren#6 #6


----------



## Sylverpasi (31. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ich kann das nicht planen, weil ich nicht weiß, wie ich arbeiten muss dann.... Sowas könnte ich nur machen, wenn ich vorausschauen könnte   #h .


----------



## JapanRot (31. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ich bräuchte dann mal eine DNA Probe von allen "Riff-Kotzern"  :v  der letzten Tour. Werde
das Gemisch dann zu Bayer schicken und die bitten mal etwas mit odentlich Bumms in Pillenform für uns herzustellen damit wir die 3 Tages Tour überstehen.

Ach und noch was: ICH WILL AUCH IM SOMMER AUFS RIFF ! ! ! ! !


----------



## symphy (31. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@ all 

ich werde mich mal mit der teiland in verbindung setzen morgen oder so ,wenn ich dazu komme habe mir ne laube geholt für den schreber garten und die muß jetzt erst mal standhaft werden .

kann mir jemand sagen ob august recht ist oder lieber juli????
ich werde preise plätze und alles mögliche mal abfragen was so geht .

soll aber nicht heißen das ich es gerne alleine machen würde , @fairlay ich denke du stehst mir helfend zur seite sowie dennis den ich hiermit beauftrage:q 

wir machen das schon jungs , mein nächster termin fürs riff ist der 16.4 bin schon wieder ganz heiß .

so meine lieben sagt mal wann gute zeit wäre ???

Grussi Martin


----------



## JapanRot (31. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

ich bin die letzten beiden juli woche und die erste august woche im urlaub an der ostsee.
und was ist schöner als einen angelurlaub mit einem angelurlaub auszuklingen ;-)

Ich schlage mal den 5-7 August vor


----------



## symphy (31. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

sooooooooo,

habe eben mit dem gesprochen mit der thailand!

der kapitän spricht gar nicht so schlecht deutsch ,schon mal gut den steve verstand ich nicht wirklich .
ich hatte nach einem charter mir 20 mann gefragt und wie es da mit mehrtages touren aussieht ,er fährt nur 2 tage und die bleibt er dann auch auf see!

der hake ist schon mal das er nicht  am wochenende rausfährt sondern die touren immer mo und di sind.

er sagt das wo end immer das schiff so schon voll ist ,vieleicht läst sich da noch was machen .es wäre ein termin am 1 und 2 .08 frei ,ich sagte das ich es erst mal mit euch besprechen wollte wie es überhaupt mit werktag aussieht bei euch .

es würde 32000 dk kosten dieser betrag durch 7.4 dann haben wir auch die euronen raus ,gerade kein taschenrechner zur hand .:q 

fürs erste wär ich ja lieber für ein wo end und die orcas vieleicht noch mal anhauen , was meint ihr so ????????????ß

Gruß Martin


----------



## JapanRot (31. März 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Macht rund 217 EUR für 2 Tage pro Person.

1 - 2.08.2005 ? Ich bin dabei !!

Können wir schon los ?


----------



## haukep (1. April 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Joa, von mir aus kann das losgehen, aber der Preis ist echt nicht schlecht... #d


----------



## Torskfisk (1. April 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Moin Riffbande!
Die Orca`s wären wohl keine Alternative, da die im Normalfall abends wieder in den Hafen fahren und drei Tage dort das Minimum sind. Preis ca. 140,- € pro Tag inklusive Verpflegung. Wenn diese Schiffe draussen bleiben, liegen sie auf Reede ca. 1 Stunde vom Riff entfernt.


----------



## Fairlay (1. April 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Was ist denn alles drin im Preis? Essen auch?


----------



## Louis (1. April 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Soviel ich weiß: Nö! Und glaub es mir, das ist auch besser so!

Rein optisch ist die Thailand eben ein ganz anderer Schnack als die Mille.


----------



## Louis (1. April 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Wollte heute übrigens auch gerade reinstellen, dass die Thailand an den WE für dieses Jahr ausgebucht ist, und dass es aber im Juli/August noch ein/zwei freie 2-Tagestouren gibt. Allerdings unter der Woche. Aber das hat ja Martin bereits ausführlich gepostet.

Gruß


Louis


----------



## Fairlay (1. April 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Moin Louis

Wie läuft das dann an Board mit dem Essen und Kaffee? Bringt da jeder seinen Kocher mit?


----------



## Louis (1. April 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

So, oder so ähnlich. 

Ich werde mal mit Andre und Jelle schnacken, die waren zuletzt da und wissen es besser.

Louis


----------



## Fairlay (1. April 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Dann müssten wir noch ne Gulaschkanone organisieren :q :q :q


----------



## Louis (1. April 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Wieso eigentlich essen...wenn ich bedenke wo das bei den meisten von uns eh alles landen wird, können wir das Futter gleich über die Bordwand kippen. :m


----------



## Fairlay (1. April 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Wo nix drin is kommt nix raus


----------



## Sylverpasi (1. April 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Fairlay schrieb:
			
		

> Wo nix drin is kommt nix raus



Moin Thomas! Glaub es mir.... Auch wenn nichts drin ist kommt was raus! Dafür schmerzhafter als alles andere!!!! |uhoh:  :q  Glauuuuub es mir  #6  :q  #h


----------



## Fairlay (1. April 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Moin Dennis,

nächstes Mal nimmste aber ein Pflaster! 
Haben wir nicht einen feldküchenerfahrenen Angler dabei? Bei 20 Leuten ist das Kochen ja eine echte Herausvorderung!


----------



## JapanRot (1. April 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

So Leute....ich hab dann passenderweise mal ein neuen Thread aufgemacht  :q  :q  :q 

Ab jetzt nur noch hier  #6 http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=49499


----------



## Fairlay (1. April 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Wollten wir die 2000 hier nicht voll machen?


----------



## haukep (1. April 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Doch, auf jeden Fall, aber in diesem Theme können wir jetzt nur noch in Erinnerungen schwälgen..


----------



## Sylverpasi (2. April 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Doch, auf jeden Fall, aber in diesem Theme können wir jetzt nur noch in Erinnerungen schwälgen..



Ach Jungs!!!! War das nicht schööööööön geil?!?!?!?!? Wisst ihr noch, wie alles anfing???


----------



## mahi (2. April 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Hallo Leute,
bin eben wieder zu Hause reingescheneit und hatte eigentlich gar keine Lust da oben wegzufahren.#q 

Habe mir in den Tagen da oben ca. 120 KG Filet zusammen geangelt, das reicht erst mal.|supergri 


Die Fahrt zum gelben Riff war ein Reinfall, aber wie ich schon sagte, das Riff ist launisch. Es besteht hier absolut keine Garantie für großen Fisch, außer es stimmen alle Faktoren:
- Das Wetter muss stimmen
- Die Jahreszeit ist entscheidend
- Wind und Drift müssen ebenfalls stimmen

Ihr habt gemerkt daß all das was man in Angelzeitschriften lesen kann plötzlich nicht mehr zutrifft, die schönen Bilder vonGroßen Fischen etc.
Stattdessen findet man sich am nächsten Tag bei Ostseebedingungen wieder.
Ich für meinen Teil habe hinten sehr schön mitbekommen wie Japan sein Geschirr so eingerichtet hat daß er einen nach dem anderen zog und sichtlich seinen Spaß hatte.
Der Erfolg des zweiten Tages: Es lagen ca. 1000 KG Dorsch an Deck.

Dieses wurde am darauffolgenden Donnerstag von einer dänischen Angeltruppe getoppt, die hatten fast die doppelte Menge an Fisch auf Deck.

Ich habe noch eine weitere Rifftouren unternommen mit dem Ergebnis daß auch da noch nichts richtig ging. Das Wasser war noch zu kalt und teilweise auch ein bisschen zu trübe, so daß nur die Netzfischer ihre Erfolge hatten.
Wir haben die Tour dann abgebrochen und sind auf den roten Grund gefahren, da wo wir am Sonntag auch waren und siehe da, der Tag wurde doch noch zum Erfolg.
Die Krönung war ein 7,5 KG schwerer Dorsch von mir.#6 

Auf einer Servicetour von Steve, er hat mit seiner Familie und Freunden gefischt haben wir mit 8 Mann fast 500 KG auf die Planken gelegt.

Alle mit denen ich gesprochen habe waren im Prinzip begeistert, denn ihr Hausgewässer ist ja doch meistens die Ostsee und da fängt man auf mehreren Touren halt nicht so viel Fisch wie da oben. Steve hat sich richtig Mühe gegeben und sein Service ist vorbildlich. Wer hat schon mal eine Tour mitgemacht wo der Skipper sich fast eine Stunde vor den Hafen stellt und den Anglern die Möglichkeit gibt den Fisch zu filitieren, da es so eine große Menge war, die dann im Hafen nicht mehr versorgt werden konnte.
Ich kenne Skipper denen ist das *******gal, Hauptsache sie waren pünktlich wieder im Hafen. Und mitgeholfen haben sie auch noch, sucht mal einen Skipper und einen Bottsmann die der Mannschaft beim filitieren helfen !

Das gelbe Riff oder das Skagerak schlecht hin ist ein guter Fischgrund aber man kann halt nicht jeden Tag die ganz froßen auf die Planken legen, da gehört dann auch schon wieder ein bisschen Glück mit dazu.

Apropo MS - Mille:

Ihr seid auf einem der sichersten Kutter der dänischen Westküste gefahren, man hat Steve wohl angemerkt wie wichtig ihm die Sicherheit ist. dazu gehören auch Einweisung etc.

Erst letzte Woche ich ein sogenannter "Schwarzfischer" mit 10 Mann an Bord zum gelben Riff rausgefahren.
Ihm fiel das GPS aus und er war nicht in der Lage ein neues Signal zu suchen.
Es war nebelig, Sicht unter 50 m.
Zu allem Unglück, wie er das gemacht hat weiß ich nicht, ist der Skipper über Bord gegangen und konnte von 3 Angelgästen noch mit dem Gaff gerettet werden.#d |kopfkrat #c 

Leute wenn ich so was höre, dann gehen mir die Zehnägel hoch. Was passiert wenn ein Skipper alleine rausfährt, ihm passiert etwas und die Angelgäste stehen wie der Ochs vorm Berg, Null Ahnung vom Meer usw.
Diese Leute haben keine Zulassung mit soviel Personen rauszufahren, geschweige denn zum gelben Riff. Wenn da etwas passiert, bekommen die Angehörigen keinen Pfennig, denn diese Fahrten sind nicht versichert und die eigene Versicherung wird in so einem Fall ebenfalls nicht zahlen.

Wollt Ihr auf sicheren Kuttern fahren, dann lasst Euch beim Zustandekommen des Vertrages eine Kopie der Schiffszulassung und der Skipperpapiere mitschicken.
Ein Skipper der etwas auf sich und sein Schiff hält wird dies ohne Zögern tun.

So, ich bin dabei mich wieder festzureden (schreiben) und werde deshalb jetzt hier schliessen.

Ich hoffe Euch allen hat die Fahrt nach da oben Spaß gemacht. Mir auch.

Gruß
Max

PS:
Ich habe einiges an Bild und Videomaterial, das werde ich entweder hier reinstellen, ganz sicher aber auf meine Seite.#h #h #h


----------



## haukep (3. April 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Ach Jungs!!!! War das nicht schööööööön geil?!?!?!?!? Wisst ihr noch, wie alles anfing???




Ja, ziemlich genau 120 Seiten vorher steht es...


----------



## haukep (3. April 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				mahi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> bin eben wieder zu Hause reingescheneit und hatte eigentlich gar keine Lust da oben wegzufahren.#q
> 
> Habe mir in den Tagen da oben ca. 120 KG Filet zusammen geangelt, das reicht erst mal.|supergri
> ...




Das glaube ich ja gar nicht, da waren meine 2 Fischkörbe vom 2. Tag ja noch gar nichts gegen.... meine Fresse, was ging denn da bitte ab....und Deine Menge an Filet erst... #6  #6  #6  #6  #6  #6 

Heftig und Daumen hoch für die Aktion  #6


----------



## Fairlay (4. April 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Moin Max,

da haste na noch mal richtig zugeschlagen:q :q :q


----------



## Fairlay (4. April 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Lasst uns mal den guten Dennis beim Wahlgang unterstützen :q  :q 
Dennis for Boardferkel  #6


----------



## Torskfisk (4. April 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@ fairlay + louis
Die Verpflegung ist mit drin, aaaaaber, die Mannschaft kocht sich selber etwas anderes, weil sie sich dass nicht antun wollen. Aussage des Käpt`n : ...und am dritten Tag wird dann aus den Resten das "Lauf-wech-Gulasch" gemacht, da ess ich lieber Ravioli aus der Dose und zwar wenns sein muss kalt.
Soviel zur Qualität??!!! Der Reeder soll ein sehr, sehr sparsamer Mensch sein!
@ all
Konntet ihr eigentlich auch Naturköderangelei betreiben?
 Circlehook´s ausprobiert?
Welche Pilker, Größe, Form und Farbe habt ihr eingesetzt?
Oder war das fast egal?


----------



## Fairlay (4. April 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Sieht so aus als bräcuhten wir wirklich einen Koch bei dem Trip!


----------



## Torskfisk (4. April 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@ Fairlay
Damit keine Mißverständnisse aufkommen: Die Verhältnisse beziehen bzw. bezogen sich auf die ORCAS *nicht *auf die der Thailand. Von der ist mir  diesbezüglich nichts bekannt. Dort gilt im Normalfall die Selbstverpflegung.


----------



## Fairlay (4. April 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Danke Torskfisk,

hab mal wieder etwas zu oberflächlich gelesen. Ich denke aber auch das es auf Selbstverpflegung hinausläuft.


----------



## Torskfisk (4. April 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Bezüglich der Thailand gibt es auch noch einen recht launigen Bericht unter http://www.dorschfestival.de/ , Geschichten, Kuttererlebnisse, Gelbes Riff 2003
viel Spaß beim Lesen


----------



## mahi (4. April 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Apropo Thailand:

Ihr habt alle Steve kennengelernt, fragt ihn mal nach der Thailand !

Der Kutter liegt in Hanstholm, ist also keine direkte Konkurrenz von ihm aber
der Skipper der Thailand ist genauso ein Saufkopp wie der von der Mini:

Also Vorsicht, Ihr habt meinen Bericht gelesen über die Sicherheit usw:

Überberlegt Euch gut was Ihr tut, man begibt sich nicht wegen ein paar Fischen in Lebensgefahr !


----------



## symphy (4. April 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@mahi ,

wieso den lebensgefahr ?
meinst das es gefährlich werden könnte ,der suffkopp fährt dochtäglich raus da .
gruß martin#6  |supergri


----------



## haukep (4. April 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Das denke ich auch, er kann den Kutter ja bestimmt im Schlaf fahren oder? Naja, Steve legt die Messlatte hoch, aber er ist halt auch n Guter...


----------



## Fairlay (4. April 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Wir haben doch ein paar Thailand erprobte. Was sagen denn die dazu?


----------



## haukep (5. April 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Wir werden das schon machen, nur auf Klo darf man halt nicht wollen...


----------



## Fairlay (5. April 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Nur noch 200 dann ist die 2000 voll:q


----------



## Torskfisk (5. April 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@ Fairlay
Du kannst ja mal meine Fragen vom Posting 1791 beantworten, dann haben wir schon wieder einige mehr??:m


----------



## mahi (5. April 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Macht mal, ich halt mich da in Zukunft raus.
Fragt mal warum mal im Skarerak so gut am Wrack angeln kann !
Viele Kutter dabei die morgens ohne Sorgen rausgefahren sind.

Ich weiß nicht, habe mit mehreren Kuttern meine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht und geh´ nur noch auf Nr.sicher.


----------



## Sylverpasi (5. April 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				mahi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß nicht, habe mit mehreren Kuttern meine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht und geh´ nur noch auf Nr.sicher.



 #6  |good:  #6


----------



## Fairlay (5. April 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				TorskfiskKonntet ihr eigentlich auch Naturköderangelei betreiben?
 Circlehook´s ausprobiert?
Welche Pilker schrieb:
			
		

> Na gut, dann werd ich das mal machen
> Also normalerweise kannst Du Naturköderangelei betreiben. Wir hatten nur Pech, das am ersten Tag gar nichts ging. Am zweiten Tag war ganz leichtes Geschirr angesagt, daher war auch an diesem Tag nichts mit Naturködern. Grundsätzlich geht das aber auf dem Riff!
> Pilker....mhhhh da hat jeder so seine Vorlieben. Auf der Mille Tour haben wir am zweiten Tag Pilker bis ca. 150 g eingesetzt. Oft leichter...... Farbe war rot, blau schwarz wenn ich mich nicht irre. Ich hab aber auch schon mit Pilkern bis 600 g dort angeln müssen, weil ich Dirft heftiger war.
> Die Circlehooks hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert. Werd ich wohl nächste Woche in Norge mal versuchen.


----------



## Torskfisk (5. April 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

@ Fairlay
DANKE !   :m
Das hilft doch schon ein bischen. #:
Mal sehen was dann im Juli/August noch so auf dem Riff los ist. :a
Dir erstmal viel Spaß und Glück in Norwegen. #a


----------



## haukep (6. April 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				mahi schrieb:
			
		

> Macht mal, ich halt mich da in Zukunft raus.
> Fragt mal warum mal im Skarerak so gut am Wrack angeln kann !
> Viele Kutter dabei die morgens ohne Sorgen rausgefahren sind.
> 
> Ich weiß nicht, habe mit mehreren Kuttern meine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht und geh´ nur noch auf Nr.sicher.



Jetzt habe ich Angst


----------



## Sylverpasi (6. April 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt habe ich Angst



Ich hab auch schon ein paar böse Sachen über einige Schiffe dort oben gehört. Ob das jetzt nur Angstmache war oder Ernsthaftigkeit ist mir egal. Ich fahre auch nur mit Schiffen, die seetüchtig sind und von denen ich gutes höre.....


----------



## haukep (6. April 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ach was solls, die ist jahrelang nicht gesunken,also wird das auch an dem Tag nicht passieren...


----------



## Sylverpasi (6. April 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Nimm das nicht so auf die leichte Schulter..... Hör Dir mal die Geschichten an mit gebrochenen Knochen nur weil die zu leichtsinnig waren und in den Sturm rein sind. Das erlebst Du bei Steve nicht!


----------



## Blauortsand (6. April 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ich weiß nicht so recht ob sich das was nimmt, ob ein Schiff jetzt von Hanstholm oder hitshals ablegt aufjedenfall sind die Schiffe Konkurrenten um die Gäste auch wenn sie in verschiedenen Häfen ablegen! 
Auf der Thailand ist das aufjedenfall etwas rauer als auf der Mille dafür liegt sie aber auch Aufgrund Ihrer deutlich größeren Ausmaße sanfter in der Welle und kommt mit mehr Seegang gut zurecht! Ich bin bisalng auf 8 verschiedenen Schiffen auf dem Riff gewesen und habe mich bislang noch auf keinem unsicher gefühlt - die Jungs dort oben wissen wann sie abbrechen und das ist auch gut so! Fakt ist einfach , dass ich fast alle guten Fangergebnisse bislang auf der Thailand erlebt habe dort stimmte die Größe der fische viel fangen kann man natürlich auch auf den anderen Schiffen aber die fahren halt äußerst selten auf Wracks und dann auch oftmals nicht so weit raus wo Wracks liegen, die noch die Großen beherbergen weswegen ich da eigentlich hochfahre! 
Dem Skipper der Thailand habe ich jetzt schon oft beehrt ich denke ich hatte dort schon so ca. 12 tage gesamt an Board und ich hatte nie den Eindruck, dass er betrunken gewesen ist und wenn da mal ein Bier in der hand war dann konnte man sich mit Ihm noch wunderbar unterhalten! Der Skipper von der Mini (hat auch Jahrelang die Tindur gesteuert) ist im übrigen auch ein ganz netter nur, dass die mir halt auch nicht gezielt genug auf die Großen fahren, deshalb fahre ich halt meistens mit der Thailand und das Aufgrund der guten Erfahrungen die ich dort gemacht habe!


----------



## Blauortsand (6. April 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

P.S. das Gästeklo der Thailand ist wohl auch wieder instand gesetzt die beiden letzten Jahre durfte man aber das Klo des Skippers benutzen!


----------



## Sylverpasi (6. April 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Naja das sind eh alles Erfahrungswerte, wo ich nicht mitreden kann, ABER wenn der Steve schon sagt, dass einige Schiffe bis WS 8  #d  rausfahren und sich da schon verdammt viele die Knochen brechen, dann glaub ich nicht an den Verstand einiger Skipper! Ein schöner Satz von Steve: "Irgendwann kommen sie nicht wieder heim und dann weinen die Frauen!" Ich glaube nicht, dass er da so maßlos übertreibt..... Ich bin schon recht froh, dass Steve nur bis 5 rausfährt. Kann halt nicht jeder ab........ Und das war bei uns schon krass, wo einige auf die Fresse gefallen sind und die Kisten durchs Schiff geflogen sind. Vielleicht bin ich ja ein Weichei, ABER WS 8 geht gar nicht...... :q


----------



## Blauortsand (6. April 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Also ich habe aufjedenfall jetzt schon 3 mal Touren miterlebt die dann nach 1 oder 2 Tagen abgebrochen wurden, da der Wind zu heftig wurde und da hat sich niemand was gebrochen aber es wurde meistens heftig erbrochen!


----------



## Sylverpasi (6. April 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				Blauortsand schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich habe aufjedenfall jetzt schon 3 mal Touren miterlebt die dann nach 1 oder 2 Tagen abgebrochen wurden, da der Wind zu heftig wurde und da hat sich niemand was gebrochen aber es wurde meistens heftig erbrochen!


 
Warst Du auch bei den erwähnten WS 8 dabei  :v


----------



## Fairlay (6. April 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Also auf WS 8 hab ich auch keinen Bock. Auch wenn ich nicht über der Reling gehangen hab. Aber man muss sich festhalten und von Angeln kann dabei nicht mehr die Rede sein.


----------



## mahi (6. April 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Zitat von einem anderen Angler aus Marienloh:
Dänemark 04/ I Turnstunde auf dem Gelben Riff
Ich kann Euch sagen, da hatten wir uns in den Kopf gesetzt mal wieder auf´s Riff zu fahren und es kam wie es kommen musste:
Nach einer Anreise die wiedermal mehr als stessig war, konnten wir dochnoch pünklich auf der MS MI-NI einchecken.
Leider war der Skipper mehr als voll und musste sich, nachdem wir den Hafen verlassen hatten, ersteinmal hinlegen. Aber egal!!




Wer will mit solchen Skippern fahren ?
Wenn ich merke daß ein Skipper voll ist wie eine Haubitze steige ich aus und er kann alleine fahren.
Steve steht nicht in direkter Konkurrenz zu den Hanstholmern, seht euch seinen Terminkalender an, der hat genug zu tun.
Im Gegeneil, Steve will ein neues Schiff haben entweder ein größeres oder aber ein zweites, dann kann er Termine an der Küste und am Riff wahrnehmen, an Aufträgen fehlt es ihm nicht.

Steve kämpft in Dänemark für saubere Schiffe und Skipper, hier geht es um sein Geschäft in das er sehr viel Geld gesteckt hat und er hat einfach die Angst, daß wenn tatsächlich einmal ein Angelkutter aus Leichtsinn versenkt würde die Sicherheitsbestimmungen so hoch gesteckt werden daß es sich bald nicht mehr lohnt überhaupt noch rauszufahren.
Windstärke 8,  das sind die ganz harten, wer will bei dem Wetter noch angeln?, Da braucht man beide Hände um sich festzuhalten. Entsprechende Berichte kenne ich von den Orcas, da war nichts mehr mit angeln.
Wozu fahre ich denn auf´s Riff wenn ich nicht angeln will oder kann, da kann ich mich auch gleich auf ´ner Fähre einbuchen.


----------



## haukep (7. April 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Alkohol ist doch in der Schiffahrt auch verboten oder nicht?!


----------



## Dorschi (8. April 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Thailand? Nich nochmal!
Großer Pott das stimmt, aber es gibt bemühtere Kapitäne ohne Fahne, die einen nicht auf ´ner 2 Stunden- Drift parken, weil sie keinen Bock mehr haben, nochmal umzusetzen. 
Tindur kann ich nur empfehlen!
Hatte eigentlich Interesse gehabt an Euret reloadet- Tour. Schade


----------



## symphy (8. April 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

ich war auch schon mit der tindur  raus gewesen und habe sehr gute erfolge wie auf dem ganzen schiff auch verzeichnen können .

gruß martin


----------



## haukep (8. April 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Wir können ja auch die nehmen, mir ist das egel...


----------



## Bulli (8. April 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Wir können ja auch die nehmen, mir ist das egel...


 

ja wenn wir denn einen finden würden der das bucht


----------



## haukep (8. April 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				bulli schrieb:
			
		

> ja wenn wir denn einen finden würden der das bucht



Schön, dass Du das machen möchtest, ich bewundere sowas  #6  :g


----------



## Sylverpasi (9. April 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

|good:  #6  :q  :z  |director:  |good:


----------



## Bulli (9. April 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Schön, dass Du das machen möchtest, ich bewundere sowas #6 :g


 

du hast doch mit sowas schon erfahrung also mach du mal lieber#6 :q


----------



## haukep (10. April 2005)

*AW: 19-20.03.05 "MS-Mille kapern" ;-) / Boardie Tour zum gelben Riff*

Ich will mich da nicht vordrängeln, also bitteschön


----------

